#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Once up on a time.......

## maroROCKS

Salaam aleikoem  :petaf:  

Ik zag hier leuke verhaaltjes dus ik dacht; "laat ik ook meedoen!"  :wohaa:  

Veel plezier met lezen(hoop ik  :melig2:  )



Imane, imane! Word 's wakker ah slaapkop, we zijn hier om plezier te maken en niet om de hele tijd te slapen, zei selwa. Ja selwa, ik weet het maar de zon is zo lekker warm, ik ben gewoon vanzelf in slaap gedommeld. Ik en selwa zijn beste vriendinnen sinds de brugklas op de mavo en sindsdien ook onafscheidelijk. We zijn nu 22 jaar en hebben nooit ruzie gehad, wel ooit een meningsverschil maar nooit ruzie. We zijn dit jaar voor het eerst samen tijdens de zomervakantie, want zij woont in rabat en ik woon in tanger. Dit jaar heeft selwa besloten om de vakantie bij mij in tanger door te brengen, ik was natuurlijk helemaal door het dolle heen. Nu lagen we op het strand, selwa wou eventjes gaan zwemmen en ik besloot om ff lekker languit te gaan zonnen.. .hmmmm heerlijk ff helemaal nix aan m'n hoofd, alleen lekker ontspannen. En ja hoor selwa, komt me weer wakker maken.....ewa imane, komt er nog wat van? Ja wat nou selwa, ga ook ff zonnen en laat mij ff, ik lig net zo lekker. Nee imane, kom mee we gaan zwemmen en daarna mag je gaan zonnen, kom op h! Oh ok is goed selwa, dus zo gezegd zo gedaan we gingen zwemmen en net toen we eruit wilden gaan, hoorden we ineens een vrouw schreeuwen en ze wees naar ons. Ik en selwa keken elkaar een beetje vreemd en onbegrijpend aan. ...wat roept ze nou vraag ik aan selwa. Ik weet 't niet zei selwa, we begonnen om ons heen te kijken en ineens zag ik achter ons allemaal luchtbellen boven water komen! Ooh s.h.i.t. dacht ik er is iemand aan het verdrinken, dus ik zwom er snel naartoe en ik dook naar beneden en greep om me heen, ineens voelde ik een klein lichaam en ik trok het mee naar boven. Toen ik boven water kwam, zag ik dat het een klein meisje was, maar ze bewoog niet. Selwa zwom naar me toe en zei; volgens mij is ze bewusteloos. Ik weet 't niet selwa, we moeten haar eerst uit het water krijgen, ik begon net naar de kant te zwemmen toen ik ineens iemand achter me voelde.......

......ik draaide me om en ik keek recht in de ogen van een jongeman. Ik keek hem vragend aan en toen zei hij geef het meisje maar aan mij, ik twijfelde eventjes maar besloot om het toch maar te doen, hij was sterker dan mij dus hij zou het sneller kunnen dan ik. Ik en selwa zwommen de jongen achterna en eenmaal uit het water rende hij met het meisje naar het strand en legde haar voorzichtig neer op haar rug. Hij deed zijn oor bij haar mond om te horen of ze nog ademde. En...leeft ze nog, riep ik? De jongen zei; ik voel haar hart kloppen maar ze ademt niet, dus we moeten haar mond op mond-beademing geven. Op dat moment hoorde ik ineens een vrouw hard schreewen en huilen...bentie, awilie bentie djellie.....mettet....kouli mettet? Ze keek ons vragend aan, maar de jongen was al met mond op mond-beademing begonnen....ik zat geschrokken te wachten op enig teken van leven, van het levenloze lichaampje. Na ongeveer 1 minuut(wat meer op een halfuur leek), zag ik dat het meisje ineens het water eruit begon te hoesten, de jongen duwde haar op haar zij zodat ze het water uit kon spugen. De moeder van het meisje ging vliegensvlug naar haar kind en omhelsde haar en begon de hele tijd te roepen: chokran ya rabi chokran! Door alle spanning en schrik had ik niet opgemerkt dat er een hele menigte om ons heen stond, ze zeiden allemaal hoe goed we(ik en de jongeman) wel niet gehandeld hebben. Maar op dat moment voelde ik opeens opluchting, want ik was zeer bang geweest dat het meisje het niet zou redden. Selwa pakte me vast bij m'n arm en zei; hallo aarde aan imane! Ja, zei ik wat is er? Ja dat kan ik beter aan jou vragen zei selwa, h meid gaat het wel met je? Ja selwa, het gaat wel ik ben alleen even vd schrik aan het bekomen. De moeder kwam naar me toe en kuste m'n voorhoofd en zei; ik weet niet hoe ik m'n dankbaarheid moet tonen en omhelsde me stevig, ze ging weer naar die jongen toe en deed hetzelfde. H imane, kom we gaan wat drinken joh, zei selwa. Is goed zei ik en we liepen richting onze plaats waar we onze spullen hadden liggen. We droogden ons af en kleedden ons aan, ik deed een mijn witte linnen broek aan en roze shirtje, kamde mijn haren en deed ze in een staartje. We pakten onze spullen en net toen ik wilde aanlopen, voelde ik een hand op mijn schouder.......

.....ik draaide me om en keek in de ogen vd jongen die het meisje had gered. Hij keek mij aan en zei; ga je al weg? We hebben niet eens kennis gemaakt zei hij en stak zijn hand uit naar mij. Ik keek naar zijn hand en ik bleef even staren, ik dacht; pfff hier heb ik dus geen behoefte aan, eerst dat meisje dat bijna verdronk en nou weer zo'n iemand die me probeert te versieren. Maar ja, ik zal maar gewoon beleefd blijven dus ik gaf hem een hand en hij zei; ik ben anouar en glimlachte. Ik dacht ff na of ik m'n echte naam zou geven, maar dacht ach ik zie 'm toch nooit meer, ik ben Imane zei ik en glimlachte eventjes. "Ja dat dacht ik al" zei hij. Huh? Hoezo dan vroeg ik?

----------


## YAHIA1983

HE PROBEER JIJ ONS TE PESTEN OF ZO  :oog:  

ZOMAAR IN HET MIDDEN STOPPEN MET HET VERHAAL  :gechoqueerd:  

HET HEEFT EEN GOED BEGIN MAAR IK WIL DE REST OOK LEZEN!!!!!!!

----------


## maroROCKS

Salaam aleikoem  :zwaai:  

hahahha yahia1983, ik moet natuurlijk de spanning er in houden h  :grote grijns:  Maar goed, hier nog een vervolgje dan, lees ze  :knipoog:  

Nou zei anwar; "herken je me niet?" Ik bekeek hem nog 's goed, maar ik kon geen beeld in m'n geheugen vinden van deze jongen. Sorry hoor zei ik, maar ik ken je niet en volgens mij, ken jij mij ook niet volgens mij heb je de verkeerde voor je. Anwar begon te grijnzen en zei; ooh dus jij bent niet imane die in drissia woont en een broer heeft die redouan heet? ???? Hoe weet je dat, ben je een vriend van m'n broer ofzo? Nee, zei anwar ik ken je van vroeger, toen we buren waren van elkaar in drissia, weet je dat niet meer? Buren.....??.....ooooooh jaaaaa nu je het zegt, maar het is zolang geleden, ik heb je niet eens herkend zei ik een beetje beschamend. Geeft niet hoor zei anwar het is inderdaad een lange tijd geleden een jaar of 10 ofzo....maar ik herkende je meteen, want sommige gezichten vergeet je niet zo snel knipoogde hij naar mij. Soooo volgens mij was dat een compliment, ik werd spontaan verlegen en ik wist niet waar ik moest kijken. Maar hoe gaat het met je anwar, vroeg ik? En hoe is het met nadia? Ja elhemdoelilah en met nadia ook heel goed zij gaat volgende week trouwen. Echt waar vroeg ik, want in gedachten weet ik nog hoe nadia altijd het huwelijk verafschuwde, maar ja wat wil je ze was toen nog 11 ofzo. Wat leuk voor d'r anwar, is het een jongen uit uit Belgi( want hun wonen in antwerpen). Ja klopt, hij woont ook in antwerpen zei anwar. "Hallo ik ben 'r ook nog" hoor ik ineens, och jee ik was selwa helemaal vergeten. Ja sorry selwa, h anwar dit is selwa, mijn beste vriendin. M3charfien zei anwar en gaf selwa een hand.


Ik bekeek anwar en merkte op dat het een mooie man is geworden, hij had pikzwart opgeschoren haar, en hij was breed en had buikspieren, mooie bruine tint en ....woooow....waar ben ik mee bezig....ik zat hem gewoon een beetje te observeren, "snap out of it Imane" dacht ik. Maarre eeeh anwar we moeten gaan zei ik. Gaan jullie nu al naar huis vroeg anwar? Nee zei selwa we gaan wat drinken, ik keek selwa met een dodelijke blik aan. Ooh zei anwar, ik weet nog wel een leuk restaurantje niet ver hiervandaan, zullen we met z'n allen gaan? Selwa keek mij aan en zei: 'nou lijkt mij gezellig, toch iman?". Ik keek anwar aan en twijfelde nog een beetje maar ik wou geen spelbreekster zijn en zei: ja mij best. Soooooo niet te enthausiast imane strax ga ik nog kapsones krijgen, zei anwar sarcastisch met een glimlach. Ja sorry ben gewoon een beetje moe denk ik. Geeft niet zei anwar, ik begrijp het, maar ik moet heel even naar fouad toe en hem vertellen dat we gaan. Fouad was de vriend van anwar en ze waren samen naar het strand gegaan, fouad was bezig met voetballen, toen anwar hem riep"fouad, foad!". Fouad draaide zich om en keek vragend naar anwar, hij gebaarde met z'n handen van "wat is er?" Anwar gebaarde hem om te komen, toen fouad er was stelde hij ze voor aan selwa en imane en vertelde het hele verhaal. Wat een toeval allemaal zei fouad, gaat het wel met je vroeg hij aan imane. Ja hoor nix aan de hand zei iman. "Ok en dus heeft anwar jullie nu gesmeekt om met ons wat te gaan drinken?" grijnsde fouad. Nee hoor, zei anwar ik heb gewoon m'n charmes gebruikt fouad, en ik kreeg echt een antwoord van mijn dromen. Oooh zei fouad, wat dan? Imane zei; "Ja mij best". We moesten allemaal even lachen, yek ah anwar mij een beetje uitlachen h, zei ik. Nee, ik zou niet durven glimlachte anwar. Maar goed anwar, ik sta hier een beetje uit te drogen, gaan we nog wat drinken of hoe zit dat? Ja kom we gaan, mijn auto staat hier verderop vandaan. Auto? Je denkt toch niet dat ik bij jou instap, zei iman. Hij keek mij even aan en zei, lieve iman we zijn niet echt vreemden voor mekaar ik ken jou en je familie en jij kent mij ook, maar als jij het liever niet hebt, dan heb ik daar respect en begrip voor, dus jij mag het zeggen. Iman keek naar selwa en fouad en zei; we hoeven toch niet met de auto we kunnen een taxi nemen?". Dit vonden ze allen een goede oplossing en zo gezegd zo gedaan. Bij het restaurantje aangekomen, bestelden ze wat te drinken en begonnen bij te praten, ze lachten ook heel wat af.......ineens ging mijn telefoon af.....sorry ik moet ff opnemen. Ja hallo met imane? Het was mijn moeder, ze vroeg of ik iets vroeger naar huis zou komen omdat er bezoek zou komen. Ondertussen zag ik dat anwar mij aan het bestuderen was, toen hij zag dat ik het in de gaten had, glimlachte hij en keek weg. Ja is goed, men t3atalschi zei ik en hing op. Selwa, we moeten gaan want we krijgen bezoek en ik moet ff meehelpen. Ok is goed zei selwa. Nou dames, ik vond het heel gezellig, jammer dat jullie weg moeten zei anwar en keek mij een beetje teleurgesteld aan. Ja, wij meiden moeten altijd voor dit soort acties klaarstaan h, grijnsde ik. Maar iman, mag ik je nr. dan kunnen we dit nog 's overdoen, vroeg anwar.

Ooooh nee, dacht ik; Ik wil het liefst helemaal nix met jongens te maken hebben op het moment, het is nix dan alleen problemen, problemen en nog eens problemen. H anwar begrijp me niet verkeerd ofzo, ik vond het heel leuk vanmiddag maar ik vind dat we het hierbij moeten laten. Anwar keek mij aan en zei; nou dan moet ik mijn charmes maar weer 's in de strijd gaan gooien. Ik keek hem vragend aan, wat is hij van plan? Hij fluisterde de ober iets toe en deze zette de muziek wat harder, het was een liedje van Amr diab(amr 3ein) en ineens begon anwar mee te zingen en te dansen, hij keek mij aan en kwam steeds dichterbij. OOhhhh god, iedereen keek ons aan, ik weet niet waar ik moet kijken, volgens mij ben ik al knalrood. "Anwar hou op", siste ik. Fouad en selwa amuseerden zich wel en de rest vd menigte in het restaurant ook zo te zien want iedereen begon mee te klappen. Net toen ik wilde weglopen, pakt anwar mij vast en sleept mij mee om te dansen.....nee anwar ben je gek geworden ofzo...nee anwar alsjeblieft ik schaam me kapot... ik moet gaan..... pas als je mij je telnr. geeft zei anwar, met een big smile. Ik was nog aan het twijfelen terwijl anwar mijn handen vastpakte en mij aan het dansen probeerde te krijgen. Ok...Ok anwar, is goed maar alsjeblieft hou op,(ik kon wel door de grond zakken op het moment) anwar hield op met zingen en dansen, iedereen lachte en klapte voor hem. Selwa en fouad kwamen naar ons toe, kom op selwa we moeten nu echt gaan zei ik met een schorre stem. We liepen met z'n 4en het restaurantje uit en anwar hield een taxi voor ons aan. Selwa nam afscheid van de jongens en stapte in net toen ik wilde instappen, pakte anwar mijn hand beet......ik keek hem vragend aan......ben je niet iets vergeten vroeg anwar. Ik keek hem niet begrijpend aan.....

----------


## YAHIA1983

Wist je dat jij een echte gemenerd bent  :stout:  

Net wanneer het spannend word, stop je gewoon
Kom op met het hele verhaal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Soemia

En wanneer komt de rest van het verhaal!!!!!!!!
<Zou je hem a.u.b zo snel mogelijk afmaken>


-xx- soemia

----------


## misslove

Jij hebt talent man,iedereen die hier verhalen schrijft heeft talent.Ik kan egt niet zo'n mooie verhaal schrijven die zo spannend is!!!
MAAR WANNEER KOMT DE ANDERE STUK????????????JIJ GEMENERD!  :zweep:  HAAH JUST KIDDING
BESLAMMA 
Hanan

----------


## Rwina  Cousina

:rotpc:  om de 5 minuute kom ik kijken of je je de vervolgt heb gezet, en NEEN nog niet, kom nou,doe het me ni aan en zet de vervolg er op  :Confused:  

groetjes xXxX ikram XxX LATERSSSS  :zwaai:

----------


## maroROCKS

Salaam 3aleikoem,

sorry mensen dat het zo lang duurde, maar dat komt omdat ik nog geen tijd heb gehad om verder te schrijven. Dus daarom nu een lang stukje om jullie voor je geduld te belonen  :jeweetog:  

En nog bedankt voor jullie lieve reacties, vind het echt leuk en stimulerend!  :zwaai:  


Vervolg:



....."of wil je weer dat ik ga beginnen met zingen, vroeg anwar. Het kwartje viel eindelijk bij; "ik had hem mijn telnr. nog niet gegeven". Ooooh ja helemaal vergeten zei ik aarzelend......nou mijn telnr. is 06-19789926. Anwar sloeg het nr. op in zijn mobiel en zei; "nou nog veel plezier met jullie bezoek vanavond en glimlachte en zei; wel je mobiel aanzetten h? Hij deed mijn deur dicht en de taxi reed aan, hij zwaaide nog eventjes naar ons. Pffffffffffff ben ik daar ook weer vanaf zuchtte ik. Selwa keek mij aan en zei; 'nou die anwar mag er wel wezen hoor". Ik keek haar aan en zei; "jou kan ik echt gewoon wel wurgen af en toe h! Wat nou, vroeg selwa. Ja i.p.v. dat je je mond dicht houd, zeg je(ik doe nu ff selwa na) "nee hoor we gaan niet naar huis, we gaan wat drinken". En ooh ja" samen wat gaan drinken, ja lijkt ons wel leuk, toch iman? Selwa begint keihard te lachen.....tjee iman.....je bent echt leuk als je pissed off bent..hahhahaha. Yek vindt je dat leuk el hbiba, zei ik met een fake-lach. "Maar wat is er dan" vroeg selwa, want hij is toch een oude bekende van je en hij leek me een aardige jongen. Selwa je weet toch dat ik er geen behoeft aan heb en ik wil ook geen vals gevoel bij iemand overbrengen. Ja maar iman, je hoeft ook niet gelijk met 'm te trouwen, je kan 'm toch 1 kans geven om te kijken of het misschien de ware is? De ware bestaat niet a naef mens, alle mannen zijn gewoon hetzelfde, natuurlijk zit er hier en daar wel een klein verschil maar over het algemeen zit er meer fout dan goed......ik zuchtte en keek uit het raam. We reden onze straat in, betaalden de taxi-chaffeur en net toen ik de huisdeur open wilde maken, deed iemand 'm al open en ik keek omhoog en zag......

een jongen van een jaartje of 24 staan, hij was best lang en goed gekleed; een pantalon(wit) ,met een zwart blouse;...hij had dik krullend haar maar het was wel lekker kort geschoren....."eeeeuuuh wie ben jij?" vroeg ik. Ik ben omar een vriend van je broer redouan en gaf mij een hand. Oooh zei ik, hij gaf selwa ook een hand en toen kwam mijn broer de trap aflopen......heee el bnat... ons moeder vraagt of jullie snel gaan douchen en omkleden, want je weet het we krijgen strax bezoek, zei redouan. Ja is goed zei ik, maar waar ga jij naartoe dan? Ja zusje dat is het voordeel van het man-zijn, ik hoef natuurlijk niet te blijven om te helpen en grijnsde sneaky. Voordeel van het manzijn??.....pffff woahaahwaa je bedoelt van het breinloos-zijn....hhahahahha riep ik. Jajajjaja leuk iman, zei redouan..... maar wij gaan nu....beslama en hij en omar liepen de deur uit." Selwa, wat is er" vroeg ik. Oooooh nee niets hoor, ik keek haar aan....aaaah nee h selwa zeg me dat het niet waar is! "Wat" vroeg selwa zehm heel onbegrijpend. Je gaat me toch niet vertellen dat je weer verliefd bent h? Omar ziet er leuk uit selwa, maar houd je verstand er een beetje bij alsjeblieft h! Die jongens van tegenwoordig zijn niet te vertrouwen joh! Ja tuurlijk iman je hebt gelijk dat weet ik, zei selwa maar omar heeft echt iets aparts. Ja dat zeg je bij elke jongen en toch breken ze altijd je hart, selwa. We gingen douchen en ons aankleden, ik deed een wit jurk aan waarvan de lengte net iets onder mijn knie kwam met daarop een leuk mintgroen 3kwart-mouw vestje, ik kamde me haren en deed snel wat lichte make-up op. Selwa had ook een jurk aangetrokken en was ook al helemaal klaar. Ineens ging m'n telefoon af..."hallo...iman neem je nog op of blijf je er leuk naar luisteren", riep selwa.

Ik nam op: "hallo met iman"....ahlen imane ik ben het......anwar. Ooh ja, ik moest ff nadenken zei ik. De man van je dromen en jij moest nadenken yek, lachte anwar. "De man van mijn dromen??.....pffff.....nee sorry ken ik niet".....lachte ik. We zaten een beetje te praten en te lachen toen ineens de bel ging....oooohhh eeeeuuuh anwar? Ja wat is er iman? Er is bezoek ik moet nu ophangen en hulpje gaan spelen voor ze...., aaaaaaacccccccccchhhh meskiena zei anwar plagend, maar is goed dan bel ik je nog, ok? Ja is goed anwar, doei.....doei liefje zei anwar. Toen ik ophing dacht ik nog aan zijn laatste woorden..."doei liefje".....shit....daar heb je het al, eerst is het liefje en dan schatje en voordat je het weet heeft ie je hart al gebroken, nee iman blijf er met je hoofd bij, dacht ik. Soooo dat was een hartverwarmend gesprek, giechelde selwa. Ja selwa wathever........ga de deur opendoen ofzo....

.......selwa deed de deur voor de gasten open terwijl ik nog ff snel de kamer opruimde, net toen ik klaar was en naar de gasten wilde gaan, komt selwa de kamer binnen rennen.....iman....iman...siste ze. Mellek vroeg ik, yek lebbas? Nou volgens mij is dit niet zomaar een bezoekje hoor, giechelde selwa. Wat bedoel je al hamka, vroeg ik. Nou, zei selwa; ze hebben bloemen bij, gebak en allerlei soorten lekkernijen en ik zag ook een paar ingepakte cadeautjes. Huh??....maar waarom dan er is toch geen feest ofzo zei ik. Iman voor een intelligent persoon kun je soms best dom zijn, lachte selwa. Ik keek selwa aan en schrok en zei; 'nee dat meen je niet, nee dat kan niet'. Ja dus toch wel zei selwa. Maar wie zijn het dan selwa? Weet ik veel zei selwa....maar het zijn wel mensen hier uit marokko kon ik opmerken. Shit zei ik, heb hier dus echt totaal geen zin in, vroeg mijn moeder me daarom om zehma mee te komen helpen? Mijn ouders weten dondersgoed dat ik nog lang niet wil trouwen dus waarom doen ze dit? Ja maar iman, ga gewoon naar binnen en als ze je om je hand vragen dan vertel je gewoon dat je niet wilt, simpel toch? Ja selwa, je hebt gelijk gewoon beleefd blijven en afwijzen. Ik ging de huiskamer binnen en zag langs mijn vader een onbekende man van een jaar of 50 zitten en een jongeman van een jaar of 27, hij zag er netjes en verzorgd uit. Langs mijn moeder zaten 2 vrouwen; 1 met een hoofddoek(waarschijnlijk de moeder vd jongen) en 1 zonder. Ik gaf de vrouwen de gebruikelijke 4 zoenen en de man en de jongen gaf ik een hand en ik ging naast selwa zitten. Hun allemaal waren druk in gesprek met elkaar, totdat opeens de ketel begon te fluiten....saved by the bell....fluisterde ik naar selwa die naar mij glimlachte. We stonden beiden op en liepen naar de keuken om thee te maken. Net toen we bijna klaar waren om de thee naar binnen te brengen, komt mijn moeder de keuken in. Ze zei tegen me; iman, weet je waarom deze mensen gekomen zijn? Ja mama antwoordde ik gerriteerd, vroeg je me daarom om vroeger thuis te zijn en om mee te helpen zodat zij me zehma kunnen zien? Mijn moeder liep naar me toe en zei;"nou eerlijk gezegd wist ik hier zelf niets van, zij hebben mij ook niet verteld dat ze om je hand zouden gaan vragen". "Ewa 3la mensen, ze komen met een bepaalde doel en ze brengen jou niet eens op de hoogte?" zei ik. En trouwens, ze denken toch niet echt dat ik ze serieus neem, mgarba willen toch alleen papieren, zei ik een beetje boos. Mijn moeder keek mij aan en zei; 'iman, ik en jouw vader hebben jou nooit ergens toe gedwongen en dat zullen we ook nooit doen, maar het enige wat ik wel van je verlang is dat je strax, de mensen op een normale manier antwoord geeft, dus wel beleefd blijven imane lah rda3liek. Wacha a mama, zei ik en we gingen met de thee en dergelijke naar de huiskamer. Nadat ze allemaal een beetje gekletst hadden, pakte de moeder van de jongen mijn hand vast en keek mij aan en zei:

----------


## Rwina  Cousina

Hey zina merci om de vervolg erop te schrijven, maar nu maak je me nog nieuwgieriger  :oog:  je stopt altijd als de verhaal pas spannend word maar ja je wilt zeker (de spannig in laten)  :tong uitsteken:  
moehim je hoort nog wel van me aprz XxXxXxikramXxXxX  :zwaai:  

ps: dit verhaal is de MAX !!!!  :maf2:

----------


## leila1981

aaah waarom ben je gestopt.... ik kan niet meer wachten van nieuwsgierigheid  :auw2:  schrijf het vervolg snel op aub.....
Echt een goed verhaal...

Liefs Leila

----------


## maroROCKS

A bentie enna zjiet mesch ngatbek nwieldi Samir.(mijn dochter ik ben gekomen om je hand te vragen voor mijn zoon samir). Enna 3arfa enti mket 3arfousch, bel7hak houwa el weld mezjen ou driejef.(ik weet dat je hem niet kent, maar hij is een goede jongen en aardig). Ik keek haar aan en zei; "a geltie enna besa7h ma ken 3hrafoushi, bel7ak enna mabarjesh nzouwez. Enna jallah kemmelt be kraitie ou debba barja ngdem.( h tante(uit beleefdheid), je hebt gelijk, ik ken 'm niet maar ik wil helmaal niet trouwen. Ik ben pas klaar met school en ik wil nu gaan werken.) Ze lachte en zei; nou dat is dan toch mooi we kunnen wel een jaartje wachten hoor. Ik kneep selwa heel voorzichtig in haar arm, want ik zag dat ze begon te grinnekken dat trutje heeft hier lol in. Nee, tante zoals ik al zei wil ik niet trouwen en al zou ik ooit gaan trouwen dan weet ik ook niet of ik met samir zou willen trouwen dus het heeft ook geen zin om te wachten, begrijp je? De vrouw keek mij een beetje scheef en vragend aan en zei; maar je bent toch al 22 jaar? "Ja en dan?"zei ik een met een fake-glimlach. Nou dan is het toch tijd om te trouwen en niet om te werken, zei het vrouwtje. Niet te geloven hoe brutaal dat mens is, ik ken haar net 5 minuten en ze denkt mij nu al de les te kunnen lezen. Ik keek m'n moeder aan die in de gaten kreeg dat ik mijn geduld aan het verliezen was. Nou ik vind 22 nog heel jong en ik blijf erbij dat ik niet wil trouwen, zei ik met een grote glimlach tegen het vrouwtje. Voordat ik dingen zou zeggen waarvan ik later spijt zou krijgen stond ik op en zei; sorry ik heb hele erge hoofdpijn ik ga ff liggen en liep weg. Ik ging op mijn bed liggen...toen ik hoorde dat ik een sms-berichtje kreeg. Ik pakte mijn telefoon en keek van wie die was......hij was van anwar, er stond; lieve iman, ik; de man van je dromen; wil voorstellen om morgen samen met z'n 4en naar het strand te gaan. En je weet het h, als je nee zegt dan moet ik weer mijn charmes gebruiken :-)) Ik glimlachte en keek naar het berichtje, maar ik had niet in de gaten dat selwa naar mij stond te kijken. En.....wat staat er vroeg selwa. OOoh eeeuuuh zei ik een beetje geschrokken, anwar en fouad willen samen met ons naar het strand zei ik. En....wat doen we vroeg selwa. Ik weet niet zei ik, wat vind jij? Ja zei selwa, waarom niet dan worden we tenminste niet lastig gevallen door al die rare gasten. Ja dat is wel een goede reden, lachte ik. Mijn telefoon ging af.....ik zag dat het anwar was.....hallo met mij zei ik,.....h iman alles goed? Ja hoor...op een paar vervelende gasten na is alles ok. Wat is er dan, waren ze niet aardig tegen de liefde van m'n leven, vroeg anwar. Ik slikte even en zei; aachhh je weet sommige mensen denken te weten wat hoe ik mijn leven moet leiden, zei ik een beetje serieus. Oh zei anwar wat denken ze dan? Ach nix is niet belangrijk zei ik. Jawel anders zou het je niet irriteren, zei anwar. Nou, het bezoekje was er om mijn hand te komen vragen, zei ik. Anwar werd even stil, ennnuhhh wat heb je gezegd vroeg hij. Ja dat ik natuurlijk niet wil trouwen en helemaal niet met iemand die ik niet ken, zei ik. Maar toen kwam zijn moeder ook nog eens met de opmerking dat ik min of meer moest trouwen omdat ik de leeftijd ervoor heb, kun je dat geloven? Na een halfuur aan de telefoon zei ik; 'anwar ik ga ophangen, want ik heb slaap'. Ja zei anwar maar niet voordat je toestemt om morgen samen naar het strand te gaan. Is wel goed, zei ik. Ok dan zie ik je bij malabata om 13.00 goed, vroeg anwar. Ok dan zie ik je morgen, beslama. Droom zacht en veel over mij zei anwar. Ja zei ik lachend...had je gedacht en ik hing snel op. 's Morgens was ik pas rond uur 11 uur wakker, ik stond op nam een handdoek en ging naar de badkamer, ik nam een snelle douche om goed wakker te worden. Shit denk ik, ben ik vergeten om m'n kleren mee te nemen naar de badkamer. Ach dacht ik mijn ouders zijn toch niet thuis en redouan slaapt vast nog, dus ik wikkelede mijn handdoek over mijn lichaam en maakte 'm vast en liep naar mijn kamer, boem.........ik botst tegen iemand op....ik kijk op en zie omar staan in zijn korte broek. Hij had mij vastgepakt, keek mij aan en zei; ooh sorry gaat het......euuhh ja...ja hoor...toen dacht ooo shit ik sta hier alleen met een handdoek om mijn lichaam heen gewikkeld, en liep snel door naar mijn kamer, awilie 3la blunder.........


Toen we gingen ontbijten(ik, selwa, redouan en omar) voelde ik me een beetje ongemakkelijk, want die jongen had me gewoon bijna helemaal naakt gezien. Gaan de dames nog ergens naartoe of blijven jullie thuis vroeg redouan mij. Ik denk dat we naar het strand gaan, h selwa? Ja leuk, zei selwa enthausiast. Vinden jullie het erg als we met jullie meegaan, vroeg redouan. Huh?? Waarom dan zei ik, strax denken al die mooie vrouwen dat jullie bezet zijn door ons en dan lopen jullie misschien kansen mis, zei ik sarcastisch. Accchhh wat lief dat je aan me denkt zei redouan, maar ik wil gewoon een keer gezellig met m'n zusje naar het strand, leuk toch? Ik kon moeilijk zeggen dat ik ze niet mee wou hebben omdat we met anwar en fouad hadden afgesproken, dus ik stemde maar toe. Ok zei redouan, gaan jullie je vast aankleden dan wachten wij wel beneden in de auto. euhhhh ja is goed, kom selwa zei ik en we liepen naar mijn kamer om ons om te kleden."En nu?" vroeg selwa, hoe gaan we dit nu aanpakken met anwar en fouad? Ik peinsde ff en zei; "ik zeg gewoon de waarheid dat mijn broer meegaat en dus dat onze afspraak met hun niet door kan gaan, simpel toch? Ik trok mijn zwemkleding( een bordeaux-rode kort broekje met bijbehorende topje) daarover trok ik een beige linnen broek aan en een zwart shirtje, pakte mijn zwarte sandaaltjes, mijn strandtas en niet te vergeten min zonnebril. Jallah kom zei ik tegen selwa, ben je al klaar? Ik keek om en hoorde ineens bij de trap; ik ben allang klaar en sta beneden iman! Ooh ik holde snel naar beneden en deed de deur dicht en ik zag iedereen al in de auto zitten. So is lella el3arousa eindelijk klaar zei redouan. Ja ja zei ik, rij nou maar aan. We kwamen aan op het strand wij stapten uit en de jongens gingen de auto parkeren. Dit was m'n kans om snel anwar te bellen en zeggen dat onze afspraak niet door zou gaan. De telefoon ging over maar er werd niet opgenomen, ik kreeg z'n voicemal. Ewa 3la mossiba zei ik tegen selwa, ik kan 'm niet bereiken hij heeft z'n telefoon uit staan. Probeer gewoon strax nog eens zei selwa. Wat moet ze strax nog 's proberen vroeg redouan. Nix ik heb gewoon een vervelende broer die de hele tijd vragen stelt en die wil ik dadelijk proberen te verdrinken , zei ik lachend. Oooooh maar ik hou ook van jou hoor, zei redouan glimlachend. We zaten te zonnen en ik kreeg het behoorlijk warm dus ik wou ff gaan zwemmen en probeerde selwa of redouan mee te slepen, maar ze wilden niet....toen zei omar; "kom laat ze maar ik ga wel ff mee. Ik keek hem aan en hij lachte en zei:"ik bijt niet hoor". Ik zei nee dat is je geraden ook, maar goed laten we gaan zei ik. Ik stond tot m'n knien in het water en ik vond het water koud, en omar zei kom op snel erin duiken dan valt het wel mee. Ik was nog aan het twijfelen, toen omar me ineens optilde en voordat ik nog mijn gil nog kon afmaken gooide hij me in het water.....SpLaSh!

Ik kwam boven water en klom op zijn rug en probeerde hem met al mijn kracht onder water te krijgen, het lukte me niet echt. Hij draaide zich naar me toe en pakte met z'n handen m'n middel vast en zei; wacha ok ik geef me over, jij hebt gewonnen saffi? Ik keek hem aan en zei:' gewonnen hoe kan ik nou gewonnen hebben, jij hebt mij in het water gegooid en laten schrikken en wat heb ik gedaan? Hij kwam langzaam met z'n gezicht naar me toe en raakte net met zijn gezicht mijn wang aan en fluisterde in mijn oor; 'jij hebt mijn hart gewonnen". Bij deze woorden verstijfde ik, wat heb ik me nu weer op mijn hals gehaald, dacht ik. Ik keek 'm aan en hij keek mij dit keer heel serieus aan......ikke....ikke....heb 't koud ik ga het water uit zei ik en zwom weg uit z'n armen en ging naar onze plek waar ik selwa zag zitten."H lekker gezwommen?" vroeg ze. Eeeuuuh ja, zei ik en ik droogde me af, h waar is redouan? Oh hij was zijn geld en mobieltje vergeten in de auto, hij komt zo terug zei selwa. H iman ik ga ff een ijsje halen, ga je mee? Nee ik blijf hier wel op onze spullen letten. Selwa ging weg en ik ging lekker in de zon zitten.....mmmmm...heerlijk.....ineens hoor ik mijn mobiel afgaan. Ik pak 'm uit m'n tas en kijk naar het schermpje en zie dat het anwar is.....h anwar....hoi iman, hoe is het met je? Ja elhemdoelilah, ik heb je geprobeerd te bellen maar je had 'm uit staan. Ja ik zag 't zei anwar, je zegt ons afspraak toch niet af h? Ja daar belde ik eigenlijk voor anwar, want mijn broer en zijn vriend hebben besloten om ons vandaag gezelschap te houden dus je begrijpt wel dat ik dan niet kan afspreken, toch? Nee iman je hebt gelijk, kun je anders vanavond naar de stad komen? Ik zag dan omar uit het water, deze kant opgelopen kwam, anwar is het goed als ik je daarover terugbel, want de vriend van mijn broer komt eraan....ik moet ophangen...ja is goed iman, ik hoor je later beslama. Ik hing op en omar kwam me naar me toe en pakte een handdoek, droogde zich af en ging naast me zitten. Hij pakte het flesje zonnebrand-crme en zei; kun je me even insmeren? Ik keek even naar het flesje en naar zijn lichaam en dacht "awilie moet ik met mijn handen over zijn rug gaan wrijven?  :wow:  ". Iman.....hallo.....ik keek naar omar en realiseerde ik me dat hij natuurlijk een reactie van me verwachtte  :vreemd:  . 


Salaam 3aleikoem,

ik hoop dat jullie het een leuk vervolg vonden, ik zal z.s.m. weer een stukje proberen te plaatsen. Bedankt voor jullie reacties en tja ik probeer het een beetje spannend te houden, zodat het makkelijk leest. Tot laters lieve mensen  :blij:

----------


## YAHIA1983

He jij zit met ons te sollen  :ninja2:  

Maar ik sta te popelen om het vervolg te lezen.

SPANNEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MZZL

----------


## maroROCKS

Euuuuh nou eeh ja is wel goed, ik pakte het fles en deed wat zonnecrme op zijn rug en zag dat hij door de zon een mooie bruine huid had. Ik wreef met mijn handen over rug om het in te smeren. Ik ging met m'n handen over z'n rug, terwijl ik 'm insmeerde merkte ik dat hij een zachte huid had, ik kon nu ook goed z'n spieren voelen. Sooo dat moet voldoende zijn, zei ik en ik gaf het flesje terug. "Smeer jij nooit je rug in?" vroeg omar. Eeh jawel, ik doe dat strax wel antwoordde ik. Waarom strax, ik wil het wel ff doen voor je zei omar.Ya rab dacht ik, komt er nou nooit een einde aan deze verrassingen?  :verward:  Nee laat maar joh, selwa doet dat altijd voor me zei ik. Ach het is geen moeite hoor draai je maar om zei hij. Ik draaide me om en haalde m'n haar langs m'n gezicht aan de de zijkant naar voren zodat het niet op mijn rug hing. Ik was hartstikke gespannen, ineens voelde ik de crme op mijn warme rug en daarna voelde ik hoe hij langzaam met z'n handen de crme inmasseerde, ik kreeg er helemaal kippevel van. Ik draaide me om en zei; 'het is wel goed zo, dank je" hij keek me aan, glimlachte en zei voor een schoonheid als jij is dat geen moeite"  :lachu:  en knipoogde naar me. 






Nu even het perspectief van Omar: 

Toen ik redouan leerde kennen wist ik dat hij een zus had, maar al die marokkaanse meiden waren allemaal hetzelfde. Als je er 1 had gehad dan kende je ze allemaal vond ik. Maar toen ik iman voor het eerst zag bij hun thuis, ik wist niet wat ik had het leek net of ik bijna vergat om adem te halen. Het leek net of iemand me betoverd had, ik voelde meteen dat mijn hartslag versnelde, ik was bang zelfs dat zij 'm kon horen. Ik geloofde nooit in liefde op het eerste gezicht, maar als ik haar aankijk dan vergeet alles om me heen. Toen ik 's morgens wakker werd botste ik met m'n domme kop tegen haar aan, ze was alleen in een handdoek gewikkeld. Ze wist duidelijk niet dat ik bij hun was blijven slapen. Toen ik haar daar alleen in die handdoek zag met 'r lange bruine haren, haar mooi getinte huid en d'r grote onschuldige ogen en haar lange wimpers, vergat ik even om adem te halen. Wat doet zij toch met me....dit effect heeft nooit iemand op mij gehad. Toen we op het strand waren, zag ik dat ze selwa en redouan probeerde over te halen om met d'r te gaan zwemmen. Dat is m'n kans dacht ik, dan kan ik ff met 'r alleen zijn. Ik bood aan om met d'r te gaan zwemmen, ze twijfelde even maar ging toch mee. Ik had 'r in 't water gegooid en dat kon ze niet op prijs stellen, want ze kwam naar me toe en probeerde me onder water te krijgen. Ik draaide me om met m'n gezicht naar d'r toe, gleed met m'n handen om haar middel en zei ok je hebt gewonnen iman zei ik. Gewonnen, hoe kan ik nou gewonnen hebben, jij hebt mij in het water gegooid en laten schrikken en wat heb ik gedaan? Ik keek in haar ogen en liet mijn hart voor me spreken, ik boog langzaam naar haar toe en fluisterde in haar oor; 'jij hebt mijn hart gewonnen". Ik zag dat ze schrok van mijn woorden, shit dacht ik, 3la sukkel ben ik ook h, ik ga veel te snel voor d'r. Ze zwom weg en ging naar selwa toe. Ik zag dat selwa opstond en wegging, ik dacht ok a sahbi rustig aan want anders wil ze strax helemaal nix meer van je weten. Ik zag dat ze haar mobiel opnam, iemand had haar gebeld, zou ze een vriend hebben? Ik schrok al bij de gedachte dat ik haar kon verliezen voordat ik haar ooit zou hebben. Ik kwam het water uit en liep naar onze plek toe, toen ze me aan zagl lopen rondde ze het gesprek af en hing op. Ik pakte een handdoek en droogde me af, ik zag het flesje met zonnebrand-crme en ik kreeg meteen een idee en vroeg haar of ze me wilde insmeren, ik zag dat ze een beetje verlegen was maar ze stemde toch toe. Ik voelde haar handen over mijn rug heen glijden, ze wreef heel zachtjes de crme over mijn rug heen en ik voelde m'n hele lichaam tintelen. Maar het mooie moment duurde maar kort, want ze was klaar en gaf me het flesje terug. Moet jij je rug niet insmeren, vroeg ik toen. Ze zei eeh jawel, ik doe dat strax wel. Waarom strax, ik wil het wel ff doen voor je zei ik. Ik zou zo graag een aanraking met haar willen al is het maar voor eventjes. Nee laat maar joh, selwa doet dat altijd voor me zei ze. Ach het is geen moeite hoor draai je maar om zei ik toen. Ze draaide zich om en haalde d'r haar langs d'r gezicht aan de de zijkant naar voren zodat het niet op d'r rug hing. Ik keek even naar haar blote nek, het liefst zou ik 'm nu zachtjes willen kussen....en..., maar kom op ff wakker worden omar en bij de les blijven dacht ik. Ik deed een beetje crme op d'r rug en masseerde het langzaam, ik voelde dat ze gespannen was.... ze draaide zich naar me om en zei; 'het is wel goed zo, dank je" ik keek 'r aan, glimlachte en zei zonder erbij na te denken: "voor een schoonheid als jij is dat geen moeite" en knipoogde naar d'r. Ik zag dat ik haar verlegen had gemaakt en het leek net alsof dit haar in mijn ogen alleen nog onweestbaarder maakte  :love:  


Salaam,

hoe is 't met iedereen? Ja dat mooie weer buiten, doet me verlangen naar vakantie...dus ik zit eigenlijk een beetje naar buiten te staren en te dagdromen  :slapen:  . Het is niet zo'n lange stuk,......maar ja ik had het uuuh druk(met dagdromen)  :hihi:

----------


## YAHIA1983

He maROCKS het is wel kort 
maar o zo mooi geformuleerd  :knipoog:

----------


## maroROCKS

Choukran Yahia1983  :Smilie: 

Ik zit hier achter m'n pc en probeer een beetje creatief te zijn, maar het mooie weer leidt me af  :knipoog:  Weet je waar ik zin in heb? Een..............ijsjuhhhhh  :boogie:

----------


## Rwina  Cousina

nou geniet dan nog effe van het mooi weer en maak maar rap het andere stuk  :melig:  just kidding, ik ben wel nieuwgierig dus....geweet wat u te wachten staat,  :lachu:  
ps: het is en toppunt van een verhaal !!!!

XxXxIkramxXxX LATERSSSS  :zwaai:

----------


## YAHIA1983

Je hebt talent en ik wacht met 
SMART op het vervolg van deze verhaal.

Ik heb zin en een  :cola:

----------


## maroROCKS

Rwina  Cousina, ik moet helaas meedelen dat ik geen vervolg meer zal schrijven. 




















Just kidding  :jeweetog:   :gniffel:  


I'm working on it!

----------


## misslove

wili wili ik heb egt zin om naar ht strand te gaan in maroc.Toen ik je bericht zag met dat je ht vervolg nie zou gaan schrijven dacht ik wat is dit nou weer.Maar gelukkig stond er dat ht een geintje was  :jeweetog:   :jeweetog:   :jeweetog:  Ewa in ieder geval schiet please wel een beetje op he met ht vervolg?!?!?Thnx voor je medewerking haha.
thalla
Hanan

----------


## YAHIA1983

A WILLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIE 'K HAD ZOWAT EEN 
HARTSTILSTAND GEKREGEN VAN DAT GEINTJE
VAN JOUW!!!!  :tunis:  

MAAR IK WACHT NOG STEEDS MET SMART OP 
HET VERVOLG.

OPSCHIETEN ALSTUBLIEFT  :jumping:

----------


## maroROCKS

Sabah el Gheer 3aliekoem!

Ik heb na mijn lekkere ijsjuh weer volop energie gekregen om verder te schrijven  :handbang:  Ennuh dat geintjuh van gister was om ff te checken of jullie wakker waren :hihi:  

And so the story continues........


Let op; weer terug naar het perspectief van iman>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

We hadden een leuke dag gehad op het strand en we gingen weer richting naar huis. Onderweg in de auto zat ik voor me uit te kijken en na te denken over wat er de afgelopen 2 dagen allemaal gebeurd was. Ik kwam eerst na bijna 10 jaar m'n oude buurjongen tegen, hij is leuk en heeft gevoel voor humor, maar wat jongens betreft ben ik altijd zeer voorzichtig. En dan niet te vergeten; omar, hij heeft iets...ja ik weet 't niet, ik weet alleen dat hij mij nerveus maakt, terwijl ik dat niet zo snel word. En hij heeft mij vandaag helemaal verrast met de woorden"je hebt mijn hart gewonnen", ik herhaalde ze de hele tijd in m'n hoofd. Zie je wel, mannen brengen je alleen hoofdpijn. Toen we thuis kwamen gingen we douchen en daarna wat eten, mijn moeder had palla(rijst met vismix) gemaakt, hmmmmm heerlijk. Na het eten bedacht ik me dat ik anwar nog zou bellen om te laten weten of ik vanavond met 'n zou afspreken. Ik vroeg aan selwa wat zij wilde en zij vond dat we met anwar moesten afspreken als goedmakertje omdat we hun vanmiddag hadden laten zitten, omdat omar en redouan zonodig met ons mee wilden naar 't strand. Ik belde anwar op en we spraken af om 19.00 bij de boulevard. We kleedden ons om, selwa deed een witte pantalon met een donkerblauw blousje en deed 'r stijle zwarte haren los. Ik deed een donkerblauwe rok waarvan de lengte tot de helft van mijn kuiten kwam en ik deed een lichtblauwe wikkelblousje aan, en liet mijn lange zachte krullen los. Toen we klaar met alles waren, was het 18.45uur. Shit zei selwa, dat halen we nooit te voet en op een taxi kun je nu wachten tot je een ons weegt. Jallah een paar minuten te laat maakt toch niet uit zei ik. We liepen naar buiten en net toen ik de deur dicht deed, ging m'n mobiel af. Het was anwar....ik nam op en voordat ik wat kon zeggen zei anwar; "zo en zijn jullie er al bijna ouwla?" Euuuh we staan eigenlijk nu pas buiten, ewa je weet hoe vrouwen zijn h lachte ik. Anwar zei:"je ziet er oogverblindend uit". Ja dankje voor het compliment, maar wacht er maar mee tot je me daadwerkelijk ziet, zei ik. Ja maar ik zie je al antwoorde anwar. Huh?? Ooooh en waar ben je dan, vroeg ik. Nou als je even omdraait en een mooie grijs-metallic bmw ziet met een mooie man er in, zwaai dan ff, zei anwar. Ik draaide me om en zag 'm inderdaad in z'n auto zitten. We liepen naar de auto toe en ik zei vroeg anwar, wat doe je hier? Ja, ik weet het zei die, het is gataar(want stel dat haar ouders of buren haar met 'm zouden zien) maar ik kon niet wachten ik moest je echt zien en het komt goed uit, want nu hoeven jullie toch geen taxi te pakken? Ik twijfelde even, maar selwa stapte al in, ik besloot dus ook maar in te stappen. We reden naar een afgelegen restaurantje(hoe minder mensen,hoe minder gataarlijk natuurlijk) waar je over de zee kon uitkijken. Volgens mij voelde fouad iets voor selwa, want hoe hij naar kijk dat sprak boekdelen. We zaten wat te drinken toen selwa en fouad opstonden en zeiden dat ze hun benen zouden gaan strekken, "wel in het zicht blijven grapte ik". Ze liepen aan en ik bleef alleen met anwar achter. Anwar pakte mijn hand vast en vroeg; "waar denk je aan?". Ooh nix bijzonders zei ik, hoezo? Nou nix ik dacht gewoon dat ik misschien iets fouts had gedaan of gezegd, antwoordde anwar op een vragende toon. Ik glimlachte en zei; "nee hoor, anders had ik je dat echt wel laten merken". "Ooooh zehma je gaat me dan ff in elkaar slaan ofzo?", lachte anwar. Nee, 3la gek enta, tuurlijk ga ik niet slaan, nee dan ga ik je martelen das veel leuker, zei ik. Anwar kwam dichterbij streek zachtjes met zijn hand over mijn wang, keek diep in mijn ogen en zei; dan zal ik dit engeltje maar nooit kwaad maken. Ik keek heel serieus en kwam langzaam steeds dichterbij zijn gezicht en net toen er nog een paar centimer tussen ons was, fluisterde ik; "dat is je maar geraden ook". Er verscheen een glimlach op z'n gezicht en zei; "jij weet niet wat je met me doet". Nou vertel het me maar zei ik. Nee iman, ik laat het je voelen. Awielie wat zegt hij nu? Voelen? :verward:  Hij pakte m'n hand vast, ik trok 'm een beetje terug, hij keek me aan en zei; metgafsch (wees maar niet bang). Hij pakte dus mijn hand vast en drukt 'm rustig op zijn borst en zei: "iedere keer als ik je zie, dan gaat m'n hart sneller slaan". Ik wist niet wat ik moest zeggen of waar ik moest kijken en sloeg mijn ogen neer. Anwar, ik weet niet zo goed wat ik moet zeggen...............

Anwar onderbrak me, tilde mijn kin een beetje omhoog zodat ik hem recht aankeek en zei;.....iman.... je hoeft ook niets te zeggen, ik ben al blij dat je bij me bent. Ik voelde een opluchting, want dit overviel me allemaal wel een beetje en ik wist niet hoe ik moest reageren op die woorden. Ik vond anwar wel leuk, dus dat was het probleem niet....ik durfde gewoon mijn hart niet meer open te stellen.....want dit had ik in het verleden gedaan en ik zou de pijn dat iemand mij zou kwetsen niet nog 's aankunnen. Als ik nu er nog aan terugdenk.....kan ik me eigen nog voor de kop slaan hoe naef ik wel niet geweest ben. Ik zat toen in 4 mavo en was 16 ofzo en karim een jongen bij mij op school kwam naar me toe en vertelde me dat ie me leuk vond en dat hij mij graag beter wilde leren kennen. Eerst wilde ik niet maar hij liet me niet met rust en zei dat ie echt verliefd op me was en dat hij een kans wilde krijgen om het te bewijzen. Ik gaf eindelijk toe en we zagen elkaar steeds vaker en na een halfjaar was ik helemaal gek op die jongen en kon ik niet meer zonder 'm. Mijn hele wereld draaide om hem en ik dacht echt dat ik de liefde van mijn leven had gevonden. Maar niets was minder waar, want op een bepaalde punt wilde hij meer van mij dan alleen samen zijn met mij. We hebben er toen over gepraat en ik legde hem uit dat ik dat nooit zou doen totdat ik getrouwd zou zijn. Hij zei dat ie dat begreep en dat ie het niet erg vond. Totdat ik erachter kwam dat hij vreemdging, omdat hij bij mij niet kon krijgen wat ie wilde. Toen ik hem ermee confronteerde zei hij dat ie mij niet meer hoefde omdat ik niet genoeg van 'm hield want anders had ik wel gedaan wat ie wilde. Ik wist niet wat ik hoorde; was dit de jongen waar ik verliefd op was geworden en waarmee ik een toekomst dacht te hebben? Nee dit kon toch niet, dit is een totaal ander persoon, want karim was liefdevol en begrijpend en hij had me altijd beloofd om me nooit te kwetsen. Maar jongens zeggen zoveel om een meisje te krijgen waar ze haar hebben willen. Toen was het uit met 'm en ik weet nog hoe depressief ik was en dat ik dacht dat ik er nooit overheen zou komen. Ik at en dronk niet meer en hield iedereen op een afstand. Selwa meskiena stond me toen de hele tijd bij en probeerde toen van alles om me op te vrolijken. Na een tijdje ging het langzamerhand steeds beter met me en ik had vanaf toen besloten om niets meer met jongens te maken te willen hebben. Maar ik ben nu 22 en je weet hoe marokkanen zijn, ze vinden dat ik nu de huwbare leeftijd heb bereikt. Maar ik wil pas trouwen als ik eraantoe ben en niet omdat mijn ouders of familie dat graag zien. Anwar keek me nog steeds aan en zei; "maar ik wil wel de kans krijgen, om je hetzelfde te laten voelen voor mij als ik voel voor jou. Ik dacht nog even na en zei;.........

----------


## YAHIA1983

JIJ BENT ECHT DE  :duivel:  HIM SELF WANT IK STA ECHT OP HET PUNT OM IN MIJN TOETSENBORD TE BIJTEN VAN DE SPANNING!!!!!

DOE ME DIT ALSTUBLIEFT NIET AAN EN ZET DE VOLLEDIGE VEVOLG Z.S.M EROP BIJ VOORBAAT DANK!!!!  :petaf:

----------


## maroROCKS

> _Geplaatst door YAHIA1983_ 
> *JIJ BENT ECHT DE  HIM SELF WANT IK STA ECHT OP HET PUNT OM IN MIJN TOETSENBORD TE BIJTEN VAN DE SPANNING!!!!!
> 
> DOE ME DIT ALSTUBLIEFT NIET AAN EN ZET DE VOLLEDIGE VEVOLG Z.S.M EROP BIJ VOORBAAT DANK!!!! *



 :melig:  ik begrijp dat je het verhaal graag verder wilt lezen, maar ik heb het niet af, want ik verzin nml. iedere dag gewoon een stukje en dan plaats ik het hierop. Maar ik kan wel alvast zeggen dat er nog een aantal verrassingen aankomen  :Wink:

----------


## YAHIA1983

OKE,

'K ZAL ELKEDAG FF CHECKEN OF JE
ER EEN NIEUW STUKJE BIJ HEBT GEZET.

KEEP THE GOOD WORK GOING  :wohaa:  

GRTS,
YAHIA

----------


## maroROCKS

Heb net even mijn best gedaan voor mijn die-hard fans  :grote grijns:  en een vervolgje geschreven dus enjoy en tot morgen  :petaf:  




Anwar keek me nog steeds aan en zei; "maar ik wil wel de kans krijgen, om je hetzelfde te laten voelen voor mij als ik voel voor jou. Ik dacht nog even na en zei;.........

Anwar, een kans vind ik goed maar je moet 1 ding weten en dat is dat ik niet van leugens en bedrog houd. Dus wat je ook doet wees altijd eerlijk tegen me, want zodra ik erachter kom dat je dat niet bent dan is het voorbij. Hij keek mij aan en zei; ok ik geef toe, ik heb toen ik 10 was ooit een lolly gestolen uit een snoepwinkel en op m'n 14e heb ik stiekem achter school voor het eerst een sigaret gerookt. En hou je vast iman.....want ik heb ook weleens ......yarab smelhi.....GeSpIJbELD!!!! Ik lachte en zei; heeel leuk anwar.....maar dat spijbelen en dat van die sigaret kan ik nog over het hoofd zien, maar die lolly......hhmm...ik denk toch dat je niet echt bij me past. Hij lachte en besloot om het spelletje mee te spelen en zei: "Ja maar iman dat is mijn verleden, sindsdien heb ik het licht gezien en ben ik niet meer van het rechte pad afgeweken". Ok anwar het is omdat je er zo lief uitziet anders zou ik je niet geloven, glimlachte ik. Mijn mobiel ging ineens af en ik probeerde 'm uit mijn tas te graaien, maar kon 'm niet zo snel vinden(maar dat is ook niet zo raar als je 's wist wat voor rommel er allemaal in zit), ha eindelijk ik had 'm......ja met iman.....hoi met redouan, je lieve, leuke, slimme, grappige......."ja redouan get to the point", zei ik. Nou lief zusje, onze ouders gaan naar asilah bij familie langs en aangezien ze misschien laat thuis komen, of misschien zelfs daar blijven slapen, wilden ze weten of je de huissleutels bij je hebt voor het geval dat je strax het huis niet in kunt. Ja ik heb de huissleutels, maar jij bent er toch ook strax? Ik weet 't niet iman, misschien blijf ik bij omar slapen. Iewa safi is goed zei ik. Beslama redouan, ok dag zusje. Net toen ik ophing zag ik dat selwa en fouad aan kwamen lopen, "ewa zullen we naar de stad gaan om iets te eten?" vroeg fouad, want wij hebben wel honger. Ja is wel goed, maar ik moet wel oppassen dat we redouan niet tegen het lijf lopen anders.......Ja je hebt gelijk zei anwar, ik ken wel een plekje waar het niet zo heel druk is en dus weinig kans ik dat we je broer tegenkomen.


We waren de auto ingestapt en we reden aan, we stopten voor een stoplicht, toen ik tot mijn schrik plotseling in 2 bekende ogen keek.........s.h.i.t........het was samir!! Hij bleef mij maar vuil aankijken....."h wat is er vroeg?" anwar. Anwar,.....dat...dat...is die jongen die mij laatst om mijn hand kwam vragen, waarover ik je vertelde weet je nog? Het licht stond op groen en anwar gaf plankgas......heeft ie je gezien, vroeg selwa. Ja ik weet 't wel zeker zei ik. Denk je dat ie zo gemeen is om het tegen je familie te zeggen, vroeg anwar. Ik weet 't niet, anwar ik ken heel die jongen niet, ik weet alleen dat hij een vreselijk mens als moeder heeft. Maak je geen zorgen zei anwar, je kan altijd zeggen dat het een kennis is bij wie je in de auto zat, toch? Ja dat is waar en misschien zegt hij niets tegen m'n ouders. 5 minuten later kwamen we bij het restaurantje aan, we bestelden wat te eten en we waren aan het praten over vroeger en over onze leukste blunders door de jaren heen. Na het eten zag ik ineens op m'n horloge dat het 23.30 uur was, h selwa we moeten echt gaan het is al best laat om voor ons nog buiten te zijn. Ja dames stap maar in mijn mooie rolls royce, dan breng ik jullie glimlachte anwar. De jongens brachten ons tot de deur, ik zag redouan's auto niet staan dus hij was 'r niet. H anwar bedankt voor de leuke avond en voor het thuisbrengen en ik gaf 'm een hand. Net toen ik uit wilde stappen, realiseerde ik me dat hij m'n hand niet losliet.....hij keek mij aan, trok m'n hand naar zich toe en gaf een zacht kusje op m'n hand. "Ja hallo, zijn onze tortelduifjes eindelijk klaar wella?" hoorde ik selwa in eens zeggen. Ik stapte uit en keek nog een keer naar anwar en zwaaide naar 'm, hij knipoogde en reed samen met fouad weg.

Ik deed de huisdeur open, we gingen allebei naar binnen, en net toen ik de deur dicht wilde doen zag ik ineens dat er een voet tussen de deur zat. Ik keek omhoog en zag............

----------


## Rwina  Cousina

EEN WIE ZAG ZE DAN ??? nou , het was een tof stukje, maar ik had je al gezegt da je de max bent (hihihhi)  :ole:   :zwaai:

----------


## my_amel

ik ben verslaafd geraakt kan er niet meer zonder.
 :droef:  
SCHRIJF A.U.B.

ps: zo snel mogelijk

----------


## maroROCKS

....Samir....."wat doe jij hier" vroeg ik? Hij duwde de deur open en kwam binnen en keek mij woedend aan, ik kreeg angst en wist dat dit geen beleefdheidsbezoekje was. Hij gaf me een kei harde klap op mijn wang.......KLeTs!! Selwa, deed een stap naar voren en schreeuwde; "enta hmak woula!?! Ik voelde hoe mijn wang nog na gloeide van de klap, ik keek 'm weer aan en hij schreeuwde; "daarom heb je mij afgewezen, yek a vuile hoer!". "Allemaal mooie verhalen dat je nog niet aan trouwen toe bent en dat je wil werken, maar ondertussen met andere mannen meerijden en weet ik veel wat nog meer yek a ka7hba!". Ik schreeuwde: "shoef, gorzjie debba m3lya oula....  :boos:  ...."OULA shennoe" maakte hij af en zette dreigend een stap naar voren, zijn ogen spuwden vuur. A yemma l7hbiba hoe kom ik uit deze situatie dacht ik. Hij pakte me bij m'n arm en trok me naar zich toe, ik probeerde me los te worstelen en selwa probeerde hem weg te slaan, maar het lukte niet, hij duwde haar keihard op de grond. Hij duwde zijn mond ruw op de mijne, ik schreeuwde en duwde mijn lippen stevig op mekaar. Hij scheurde mijn bloes open en betaste mijn borsten en duwde mijn middel naar zich toe. Ik sloeg en schreeuwde;"LA(nee).....samir...schreeuwde ik.....maar hij ging gewoon door......selwa stond intussen op en rende weg...".waar gaat ze naartoe dacht ik?  :Confused:  ". Ik wist niet wat ik moest doen dus ik gaf hem een keiharde knie in z'n....b.a.l.l.e.n......hij kreunde heel hard en greep naar z'n je weet wel wat en knielde op de grond vd pijn. Ineens zag ik selwa aankomen lopen met een slagers mes. "Yellah" Grozj fhellek( hup naar buiten), riep selwa dreigend en zwaaiend met het mes. Ik deed vlug de deur open en hij keek ons beiden aan en zei; "wagga 3liekoum el msagget"(wacht maar ellendelingen), en liep een beetje raar, nog van de pijn in z'n .....naar buiten. Ik deed snel de deur dicht en deed het slot erop. Ik zag dat m'n handen trilden en ik zakte door m'n knien en begon te huilen  :tranen:  . Selwa kwam naar me toe deed haar arm om me heen en zei; "rustig maar, hed marokkanen rier syco's". Ik zag het mes nog in d'r handen en moest ineens lachen....  :hihi:  ...ze keek mij raar aan en zei; "yek ma7maktie?". Ik zei door het lachen heen: " dierti fhel zorro  :ninja2:  , met die slagersmes" hahhahhahahah gataar entie a selwa, man hahhahhahahha. Selwa moest ook lachen en zei; ja m'n kwaliteiten zijn onbegrensd  :melig2:  

Ik ging douchen, deed m'n pyiama aan en liep naar de woonkamer,"h h eindelijk is ze er" zei selwa. Ze had ijs geschept voor ons allebei en zei: "hier daar knap je van op". Tijdens ons ijsmaaltijdje praatten we over van alles wat er die dag gebeurd was. Blijkbaar konden selwa en fouad het goed met elkaar vinden en hij had haar gezegd dat anwar hem had verteld dat hij al verliefd op mij was sinds zijn jeugd. Ik reageerde een beetje verbaasd, "echt waar?" vroeg ik. "Ja lief h" zei selwa glimlachend, het is echt zo romantisch.......sinds jullie jeugd is hij al gek op je en jullie werden uit elkaar gedreven doordat hij verhuisde en na al die jaren vinden jullie elkaar en is hij nog steeds gek op je........hmmmmmmmmmm....zuchtte selwa....echt een sprookje  :love:  man, vind je niet iman? Euuuh ja.......ze keek mij aan en zei: "er is iets h? Kom op vertel ik ben toch je beste vriendin? Ja ok, maar je vindt het vast onzin, maar toen we 's middags met redouan en omar naar het strand zijn geweest, waren ik en omar toch even samen wezen zwemmen? "Ja en? " vroeg selwa. Nou hij had mij in het water gegooid en toen wilde ik hem ook onder water duwen, wat me niet lukte en hij moest lachen en pakte me bij m'n middel en zei dat ik toch gewonnen had. Ik zei dat hij me in het water had gegooid en dat ik nog nix gewonnen had. Weet je wat hij toen in m'n oor fluisterde? "Ja wat?" vroeg selwa. Hij fluisterde: "jij hebt mijn hart gewonnen". Selwa keek mij met grote ogen aan en zei: "nee, dat meen je niet?". Ja toch wel zei ik. "En wat zei jij toen?" vroeg selwa. Ik zei....(.hou je vast selwa)......ik heb 't koud en ik zwom weg. Wuhahahhahhahha lachte selwa wat ben je toch een raar kind af en toe, iman. Even serieus selwa, wat denk jij, moet ik het serieus nemen of zou hij het gewoon als grapje bedoelt hebben? Ik weet 't niet, zei selwa maar wat hoop je zelf? Vind jij 'm leuk en wil je dat hij je leuk vindt? 

Ineens hoorden we de bel.......huh....het is al laat....ik keek op de klok en zag dat het al 1.30('s nachts) was. Ik en selwa keken elkaar aan...."stel dat het die syco van een samir is?", vroeg ik. Vraag tenminste door de intercom wie het is, zei selwa. "Schkoen??", vroeg ik door de intercom....het was stil....geen reactie. Volgens mij gewoon iemand die leuk dacht te zijn of zo, zei selwa. We gingen weer zitten en toen gin de bel weer......ik liep weer naar de intercom en vroeg schkoen enta...debba eddi telah lie dem ha(wie ben je, nou word ik pissig hoor). Het was weer stil..............volgens mij is het samir zei ik. Laat 'm maar lekker bellen, hij denkt toch niet dat ik echt open doe??! Het bellen hield op en ik en selwa stonden op en gingen naar de slaapkamer, we deden het licht uit om te gaan slapen. Ineens fluisterde selwa: "h iman, hoorde jij dat ook?". "Wat moest ik horen?" vroeg ik. Ik dacht dat ik voetstappen hoorde...fluisterde selwa......shhhht zei ik, volgens mij hoor ik ze ook. Wat doen we, vroeg selwa. We stonden op en ik liep in het donker de slaapkamer uit, ik liep naar de woonkamer en wilde net naar de hal lopen toen ik tegen iemand aan botste en we vielen beiden op de grond, ik voelde iets zwaars op me, AUW riep ik. Het licht ging aan en daar lag ik op mijn rug op de grond met op mij......Omar....!! Wat doe jij hier, vroeg selwa. Omar lag boven op mij en keek mij bezorgd aan, hij streek met z'n hand langs m'n gezicht en vroeg: "gaat het iman?". Ik keek hem aan en zei: "Het gaat wel als je bedenkt dat er 70 kilo op mij is gevallen en nog steeds op mij ligt, zei iman". Omar glimlachte en zei; 'ja, toen ik viel dacht ik al wat is deze vloer lekker zacht'. Maar goed, ik zal je even helpen op te staan, zei omar. Maar wat doe jij hier, vroeg ik. Nou ik en redouan hebben net de hele tijd staan bellen en iedere keer vroeg je "wie?" en we hebben honderd keer onze namen geroepen maar je deed ieder keer de deur niet open, zei omar. Nee dat klopt niet zei ik, want we hoorden helemaal nix aan de andere kant vd intercom, vraag maar aan selwa zei ik. Waarschijnlijk is er iets mis met de intercom, denk ik zei omar. "Maar waar is redouan dan en hoe ben jij binnengekomen?" vroeg ik. Redouan heeft gevraagd aan jullie naaste buren of 1 van ons via hun stah(balkon) naar de onze konden gaan, omdat we onze sleutels vergeten waren. Ik zei tegen redouan dat ik wel snel zou gaan en net toen ik hier naar binnen wilde om in de huiskamer het licht aan te doen voordat ik verder naar beneden ging om de deur voor redouan open te maken, struikelde ik over jou heen. Ineens hoorden we de bel weer, dat zal redouan wel zijn, ik ga even opendoen, zei omar. Na deze vermoeide dag gingen we eindelijk slapen....in mijn gedachten moest ik nog denken aan omar toen hij op mij lag...hoe hij bezorgd naar me keek ......hij rook heel lekker en ik voel nog hoe zijn sterke lichaam op de mijne lag en hoe hij heel lief langs m'n gezicht streek...ik glimlachte eventjes in mezelf.....maar ineens dacht ik meteen; nee doe normaal iman het is de vriend van redouan! Met deze gedachte viel ik in slaap.

De volgende dag stond ik als eerste op, het was 9.30 uur. Ha dacht ik, iedereen slaapt nog, dan kan ff lekker een bad nemen. Nog slaperig, ga ik de badkamer binnen en zie ik ........O mijn god.......oh oh sorry zei ik.....ik wist niet dat er al iemand wakker was. Daar stond omar dan, nog helemaal nat van de douche, met alleen een handdoek om z'n middel, je zag z'n mooie getinte huid en z'n buikspieren. DaMn ik kreeg overal tintelingen over mijn lichaam, stel je voor dat ik een paar seconden eerder was binnengekomen dan stond hij daar in zijn adam-kostuum. "Het is een gewoonte van ons geworden h, om tegen elkaar op te botsen op de minst geklede momenten?", glimlachte omar. Eeeuh ja sorry, ik ga al zei ik......"nee hoeft niet zei omar, ik was toch al klaar"....hij kwam mijn kant(richting de badkamerdeur) opgelopen, ik was zo nerveus dat ik iedere keer de verkeerde kant opzij stapte waardoor hij er niet uitkon en ik niet naar binnen. We keken elkaar aan en schoten in de lach, hij zei;"laten we het nog eens proberen". Ik ging een beetje opzij en hij liep er langs richting de woonkamer. Ik blijf maar blunderen bij 'm dacht ik, 3la mossiba enna. Uiteindelijk waren we aan het ontbijten......terwijl we nog aan het nalachen waren van de vorige nacht.....scary movie zehma hahhhaha. Redouan ging douchen en selwa deed de afwas, ik wilde nog meehelpen, maar ze zei dat ze het alleen afkon. Ik ging op het balkon op de tuinstoel zitten en deed m'n ogen dicht....wat zal ik vandaag gaan doen...dacht ik. Ik hoorde ineens dat iemand een stoel langsschoof, ik deed m'n ogen open en zag omar staan. "Ben je lekker aan het dromen?" vroeg hij. Ja nu niet meer, lachte ik. Hij bleef mij aankijken en dat maakte mij een beetje nerveus, "ja hallo, je bent naar me aan het staren hoor" zei ik. Ja sorry dat heb ik meestal bij iets moois zei hij en gaf me een knipoog. Ja vertel maar aan de personen bij wie dat soort praatjes werkt, lachte ik en deed m'n ogen weer dicht om van de zon te genieten. "Je bent echt onvoorstelbaar weet je dat?", hoorde ik omar zeggen. 



And... was it as good for u as it was voor me?  :stout:

----------


## maroROCKS

Salaam 3aleikoem allemaal!

Heb mijn fantasie er weer op losgelaten en dit is het resultaat----->>>



Ik deed m'n ogen open, keek hem aan en zei; "hoe bedoel je?". Nou zegt hij, ik heb nog nooit iemand gezien met zo'n houding als jij. "Wat voor houding bedoel je dan?", vroeg ik  :Confused:  . Je bent af en toe heel serieus en net op momenten dat mensen serieus met jou bezig zijn dan schakel je om naar grappig zijn. "Weet je wat ik denk dat de reden is dat je zo reageert tegenover mij?" zei omar. Ooooowww, redouan heeft me dat helemaal niet verteld, zei iman. "Wat heeft ie niet verteld?" vroeg omar. "Nou dat je een psycholoog bent" zei ik sarcastich  :gniffel:  . Omar keek mij aan en zei: "zie je, dat bedoel ik nou". Ik keek 'm aan en net toen ik wat wilde zeggen kwam selwa binnen met mijn telefoon en zei; "je wordt gebeld". Ja dankje wel zei ik en nam de telefoon op....ja met iman....ja enna el hbiba mammak( ik ben het liefje, je moeder) a mamma, lebbas?(h mamma alles goed?) lebbas a bentie, schket dieroe?(alles goed hoor, mijn dochter, wat zijn jullie aan het doen?) we hebben net ontbeten en hebben alles afgeruimd, zei ik. Het bleek dat mijn moeder vanavond pas weer in tanger zouden zijn. Ik hing op en ging naar mijn slaapkamer om anwar te bellen, toen ik van de trap liep hoorde ik in de woonkamer de stem van omar...hij was aan de telefoon met iemand....ik werd nieuwsgierig en besloot om even mee te luisteren hij kon mij toch niet zien. Ik hoorde 'm zeggen; wacha el 7biba(is goed schat), vanavond rond 19.00 uur saffie? Ik verstijfde helemaal, s.h.i.t. had hij een vriendin? Nee, dat kon toch niet? Zie je wel, hij was gewoon met mij aan het flirten, hij had er helemaal geen goede bedoelingen mee. Wacht even waarom vind ik dit erg? Ik had toch besloten om anwar een kans te geven, dus wat doe ik nou raar over omar? Ik voel toch niks voor hem, dus wat maak ik me druk? Toch knaagde het binnen in me, dat hij een vriendin had. Maar ik was nu met anwar en dat is een lieverd en ik moet omar gewoon links laten liggen en vooral niet meer serieus nemen met die mooie woorden van 'm. Ineens hoorde ik vanuit de gang een bekende stem mijn naam roepen.............het waren mijn ouders, ze waren al terug! Ik rende de gang op en begroette en omhelsde mijn ouders. Ik vroeg ze opgewekt hoe het was in asilah en hoe het met onze familie ging. Ze vertelden mij dat het heel gezellig was, maar dat ze zich toch ongerust maakten om ons( redouan en mij). Ewa mama we zijn geen kleine kinderen meer ouwla(toch)? Ineens ging de deurbel en mijn moeder vroeg wie het was via de intercom en een vrouwenstem antwoordde: "enna, Gadiza(ik ben 't gadiza). Bij die naam verstijfde ik helemaal  :verward:  en begon mijn hart in mijn keel te bonzen, want dat is de moeder van SAMIR!! Shit, zou hij haar hebben verteld dat ie me gezien had met Anwar, want dan zou ik pas echt problemen krijgen  :knife_head:  ! Mijn moeder had haar intussen al binnen gelaten en ik maakte dat ik wegkwam en ging naar boven naar Selwa. Ik stormde buiten adem, de keuken in en fluisterde sissend naar Selwa:"Dat mens is hier en is beneden met mijn ouders!". Selwa keek mij onbegrijpend aan en vroeg; "zijn je ouders dan al terug?". "Ja" siste ik "en de moeder van Samir die komt ook net binnen gewandeld!". Selwa schrok en zei: "zou samir haar iets verteld hebben over toen we in de auto zaten bij anwar?". Dat weet ik niet zei ik, maar het kan nooit goed nieuws zijn met die rare mensen. Ik was hartstikke nerveus en wist niet wat ik moest doen en ineens hoorde ik mijn moeder me roepen. Ik en Selwa keken elkaar geschrokken aan, shit nu zullen we het krijgen, jankte ik bijna. Nee, zei selwa je moet gewoon ontkennen en zeggen het geen vreemde mannen waren bij wie we in de auto zaten maar bij je broer en Omar en dat die gast(samir) waarschijnlijk niet wist en daardoor de verkeerde conclusies trok. Ja zei ik dat is wel een goede oplossing, ik hoop dat ze er in trappen. "Wacht" zei Selwa, ik keek haar vragend aan, we moeten ook vertellen wat samir gisteravond bij je geflikt heeft, want dan zullen je ouders dat mens helemaal het huis uitschoppen. "Ja" grijnsde ik, want die gast verkrachtte me zowaar bijna en hij wist niet eens bij wie ik in de auto zat en dan nog had hij er niks mee te maken dus.............ja "let the games begin" zei ik en knipoogde  :knipoog:  ik naar selwa.

Toen ik en Selwa beneden in de huiskamer kwamen, zag ik mijn ouders langs elkaar zitten en Gadiza aan de ander kant van de tafel. Ik en Selwa begroetten Gadiza en namen ook plaats op de bank. Mijn moeder zei; iman a benti(mijn dochter) Gadiza zegt dat Samir, jou en Selwa bij een stel mannen in de auto zat, kun jij me vertellen of hij dat verkeerd gezien heeft? Ik keek Gadiza aan en wendde me weer tot m'n moeder en zei: "ja dat klopt, want ik heb samir toen ook gezien". "Zie je wel" schreeuwde Gadiza, "ik zei jullie toch dat jullie dochter niet deugde en dat samir nooit zou liegen!". Ik was nog niet klaar zei ik tegen Gadiza met een kalme stem en een glimlach. Ik, redouan, selwa en omar zijn gisteren samen naar het strand geweest en toen we op de terugweg in de auto zaten zagen ik en selwa samir en hij ons, dus wat is het probleem eigenlijk vroeg ik onschuldig aan mijn ouders. Mijn ouders keken Gadiza en m'n moeder zei: "zie je gadiza, ik zei toch dat samir's verhaal waarschijnlijk niet juist was en nu hoor je het zelf, het is gewoon allemaal een vergissing geweest". Gadiza keek mij gemeen aan en wendde zich tot mijn ouders en zei: "kijk dit soort problemen kunnen jullie in de toekomst voorkomen, want als iman gewoon getrouwd is dan zouden jullie je hierover helemaal geen zorgen over hoeven te maken". Ik wist niet wat er gebeurde, maar ik voelde ineens gewoon mijn bloed koken. Ik keek haar aan en zei; inschallah ga ik ook trouwen met een fatsoenlijke man en niet met een beest net als jouw zoon! Mijn ouders schrokken en zeiden; ok iman, saffie hachouma(dat is genoeg, schaam je). Samir moest zich schamen zei ik hardop tegen gadiza, want hij kwam hier gisternacht en begon mij lastig te vallen vanwege dat hele misverstand en noemde mij allerlei scheldnamen en als selwa hem niet had tegen gehouden dan was het een heel ander verhaal geweest, begon ik te huilen. Mijn ouders stonden met hun mond wijd open en keken me met grote ogen vragend aan. Gadiza werd rood en zei niks en toen vroeg mijn vader; meen je dit nou, heeft samir je gisternacht in dit huis lastiggevallen? Ik had nog tranen in m'n ogen en selwa zag dat en keek m'n vader aan en antwoordde; ja 3ami(oom) dat klopt, en als ik hem niet bedreigd had met 'n mes, dan waren de gevolgen rampzalig geweest. Toen werd mijn vader pas echt zwaar woedend en zei tegen Gadiza; "ik raad je aan om nu mijn huis te verlaten voordat ik je eruit gooi en je zoon aanklaag wegens mishandeling!!". Gadiza wist niet hoe snel ze weg moest komen en toen ze langs mij heen liep, keek ze me vuil aan en zei: "als je maar niet denkt dat je nu veilig bent". Mijn vader smeet de deur achter haar dicht en we bleven met z'n allen nog even staan, nog verbaasd van wat er net allemaal gebeurd is. Toen die avond mijn broer thuiskwam hadden mijn ouders 'm alles verteld en kwam hij naar m'n kamer toe en praatte met mij en selwa en hij vond het fout dat wij 'm niets hadden verteld, maar vergaf het ons uiteindelijk. Even later klopte er iemand op de deur en ging ie zachtjes open en ineens zag ik omar. Hij vroeg of ie binnen mocht komen, ik knikt van "ja" en hij liep naar binnen en ging op een stoel naast m'n bed zitten. Daar zat ik dan op m'n bed met tegenover mij een jongen waarbij me ik ongmakkelijk voelde. Wat zou hij willen? Hij keek me heel serieus aan en zei: "ik heb gehoord wat er allemaal gebeurd is en ik vind het heel naar voor je dat je dat hebt moeten meemaken". Ik knikte een beetje en zei; ewa kennet mektabalie, ma hendna men diero(het was nu eenmaal voorgeschreven, er is nu eenmaal niks aan te doen). Hij keek me aan en zei; "ja zo kun je het ook zien, dat is heel volwassen van je, maar dat neemt natuurlijk niet de angst en de schrik weg dat je op dat moment had en ik vind het heel fout van je dat je die hierover niks aan mij en redouan verteld hebt, want dit was toch wel iets ernstigs en het had heel verkeerd af kunnen lopen. Ik zuchtte en zei; ja ik weet 't, maar ik dacht ook niet goed na en was bang dat jullie misschien anders rare dingen zouden doen. Trrrrrrrrrrrrrr, mijn telefoon ging af en ik keek even waar ik 'm gelaten had, o ja daar lag ie op mijn nachtkastje. Ik pakte mijn telefoon en keek naar het schermpje en zag dat het anwar was, maar ik durfde 'm niet op te nemen waar omar bij was, want die zou gelijk merken dat ik een jongen aan de lijn had. "Neem je 'm niet op?" vroeg omar. Uhhh nee, ik heb even geen zin in telefoontjes zei ik zo overtuigend mogelijk. Hij bleef nog even praten, hij vertelde wat over zijn familie, vrienden en werk, het was echt heel gezellig en ik voelde me steeds meer op m'n gemak. We hadden het over toekomstplannen en hij vertelde mij dat hij inschallah wil gaan trouwen. Ik wilde vragen of hij een vriendin had, maar dat kon ik hem niet rechtuit vragen. Dus vroeg ik: "en wil je vriendin dat ook?". "Mijn vriendin?" vroeg omar verbaasd, ik heb geen vriendin. Loog hij nou tegen me, want ik had 'm toch zelf aan de telefoon gehoord met een vrouw en hij eindigde toen het gesprek met: wagga el hbiba( ok, schat). Ik liet niet merken dat ik 'm niet geloofde en ineens viel m'n telefoon per ongeluk op de grond, we bukten allebei tegelijk om 'm op te rapen en botsten met onze hoofden tegen elkaar......aauuw....we kwamen beiden weer overeind, met onze hand wvrijvend over onze voorhoofd. We keken elkaar lachend aan en omar gaf mij de telefoon aan en vroeg: "gaat het?". Ja ik denk niet dat ik een hersenschudding heb, maar ik zie wel alles dubbel, lachte ik. Selwa kwam binnen en keek ons verbaasd aan en zei; "en hebben onze kinders het leukjes samen?". Ja lachte omar, we zijn allebei gewond geraakt bij een poging om een telefoon op te rapen. Omar stond op en ging weg en selwa kwam bij me zitten en vroeg;"jij vindt 'm leuk h?". H, waar heb je 't over selwa, alleen omdat we aan het lachen waren ben ik ineens zehma verliefd op die jongen?". Nou zei selwa, das toch vreemd h, ik had 't over leuk vinden en jij begint over verliefd zijn. Je weet 't h iman, waar 't hart vol van is, loopt de mond van over. Ik keek selwa aan en zei:"nee dat kan toch niet, ik ben al met anwar en ik vind hem echt leuk, dus hoe kan ik nou ook verliefd zijn op omar?". "Tja meisje" zei selwa, het is ingewikkeld dus probeer probleemsituaties te voorkomen, want je bent nu in je beginstadium met anwar dus als je er niet zeker van bent dan is het beter om nu met hem te breken dan over een paar maanden. Ja maar ik weet helemaal niet of ik verliefd ben op omar en al zou ik dat wel zijn dan betekend dat niet dat ik niet verliefd ben op anwar. Tjeeee hoe kom ik nu weer in deze situatie terecht? Weet je wat, ik ben nu met anwar dus omar is niet in de picture. Ok prima zei selwa als je maar zeker weet dat je de juiste keuze maakt. Die nacht kon ik niet goed slapen, ik zat te woelen en te draaien en besloot om even een frisse neus op de balkon (sta7) te halen. Ik zat een beetje wazig voor me uit te staren, toen ik ineens een stem hoorde fluisteren: "kon je niet slapen?". Ik draaide me om en keek recht in de ogen van omar hij had een korte broek aan en verder niks...... , uhh nee het is zo warm dus kom ik hier een beetje koelte zoeken zei ik. Hij kwam langs me staan en zei dat hij ook niet kon slapen van de warmte, hij stond zo dicht bij me dat ik voelde hoe de warmte van zijn lichaam lichtjes tegen mijn lichaam gleed. Hij keek me serieus aan en vroeg;"iman, ik wil je iets vragen, maar als ik het doe, beloof je me dan om eerlijk antwoord te geven?". Ik knikte en zei: "ewa tuurlijk, waarom niet?". Heb jij een vriend? Ik wist niet wat ik moest zeggen, want hij vroeg me om eerlijk antwoord te geven, maar ik had natuurlijk niet zo'n vraag verwacht en stel dat ik eerlijk tegen 'm was dan zou hij het misschien doorvertellen aan mijn broer. Waarom wil je dat weten vroeg ik. Nou ik ben ten eerste nieuwsgierig, maar mijn voornaamste reden is omdat ik je echt heel leuk vind en ik zou graag willen weten waar ik sta voor ik je verover, glimlachte hij heel langzaam. Owww zei ik, maar omar ik......mijn broer en jij zijn blijkbaar goede vrienden en ik wil daar niet tussenkomen. Maar dat zou je ook helemaal niet doen, zei omar, integendeel dan zou ik er juist nog meer bij horen bij jullie. Nee omar, het kan gewoon niet, jij en ik kunnen hooguit alleen vrienden worden, goed? Je hebt nog steeds geen antwoord gegeven of je nou wel of geen vriend hebt, want als jij zegt dat jij al iemand hebt gevonden van wie je zielsveel houdt en hij van jou dan kom ik er natuurlijk niet tussen, maar zoniet dan zou ik in ieder geval een kans willen hebben. Ik wist niet wat ik moest zeggen en zei; het spijt me omar, maar het gaat gewoon niet en ik liep weg toen ik ineens aan m'n hand werd vastgehouden en ik keek om, alweer recht in z'n ogen en we zeiden allebei nix en keken elkaar alleen maar aan, omar trok me naar zich toe en streek een plukje haar van me naar achter en ik voelde hoe z'n handen over m'n rug gleden en ze op m'n middel belandden het leek net of ik mezelf niet kon bewegen, mijn verstand wilde dit niet, maar mijn hart leek nu voor zich te spreken...  :blauwe kus:  ..onze monden kwamen steeds dichterbij en.................

----------


## Rwina  Cousina

EN ??? nou nu maak je me echt nieuwgierig, 'chetana'  :stout:  LATERSSSSS XxXxXxikramXxXx  :bril:

----------


## rach

SALAAM AHLAIKOEM




Wajaaaaaaaaaaaw wat een prachtige verhaal.Je kunt beter een boek gaan schrijven. JE BENT VEDOMME ECHT GOED.Nu nog vlug het vervolg want kan echt niet wachten.





Groeten van Rachke

----------


## Arabia

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease!!!

Schrijf zo snel mogelijk verder. Ik vind het zo vervelend om telkens te wachten op het vervolg (wat een compliment is natuurlijk  :melk:  ) . Het verhaal is echt enorm goed. Verzin je dit zomaar op het moment dat het intypt of schrijf het van te voren. Het is echt goed gewoon.  :duim:  
Maar ik wacht tot je verder schrijft!  :aftel:  

Ga zo door! 

Arabia

----------


## saidaatje

halllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooo

waar blijft het vervolg hiervan .......

Je hebt ons echt suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper nieuwsgierig gemaakt joh....

----------


## Rwina  Cousina

Seg madame waar blijf je nou?? ik tel tot drie en je zult en moet meteen het vervolg er op zetten oke daar gaan we  :aftel:  NOU NU HEB JE ME BOOS GEMAAKT HOOR  :boos:   :tong uitsteken:  just kidding
maar ik ben wel NIEUWGIERIG

----------


## marocgirlll

salaam o alikom

waar blijft de rest van het verhaal ik kan niet meer wachten 
het is echt een spannend en een leuk verhaal!!!!

----------


## saidaatje

nou we wachten hoooooooooooooooooooooooooor  :boos:

----------


## maroROCKS

Nou mensen, hoop dat jullie allemaal een fijn weekend hebben gehad. Ik heb weer een stukje en het is weer sPanNeNd(al zeg ik het zelf)  :hihi:  En leuke reacties trouwens en bedankt voor jullie geduld  :lol:  


.....opeens deinsde ik achteruit, nee sorry dit kan gewoon niet, en ik liep weg naar mijn slaapkamer. Waar zat ik toch met m'n hoofd, ik ben juist iemand die altijd eerlijk is en juist vind dat je iemand niet aan het lijntje moet houden en ik ben al helemaal vierkant tegen vreemdgaan al is het alleen maar met je gedachte. Wat is er toch met mij, ben ik nou echt op 2 mannen verliefd? Of denk ik maar dat ik op anwar gek ben omdat ik hem al van vroeger ken en dus beter ken? Aaaaaaaaaaaach ik weet 't niet meer, ik ga nu slapen en dan zie ik wel. Ineens merk ik dan pas op dat selwa niet naast me ligt, volgens mij is ze naar de toilet ofzo, dus ik sta op en wil naar de keuken gaan als ik ineens een geluid hoor, ik weet niet waar het vandaan komt dus besluit ik om nog eens goed te luisteren om het geluid te kunnen achterhalen. Ik sta ineens voor de badkamer, ik hoor het geluid nu beter het klinkt als gehuil  :huil:  van........selwa......., maar waarom zou ze aan het huilen zijn in de midden in de nacht? Ik klopte heel zachtjes op de badkamer en het gehuil hield op en selwa deed heel voorzichtig de deur open. H meisje wat is er nou, vroeg ik. Selwa deed de deur verder open, ik liep de badkamer in en selwa deed de deur achter me dicht en ik merkte een kleine witte verpakking op die op de wastafel lag. Wat is dat vroeg ik. Selwa begon weer met huilen en ik probeerde haar te sussen en zei dat ze me kon vertrouwen en dat ik alles zou doen om haar te helpen. Toen ze een beetje gekalmeerd was, zei ze: "ik zit met zo'n groot probleem dat het gewoon niet op te lossen is". Ach dat lijkt maar zo lieverd, doe rustig aan en vertel me wat er is. Selwa stopte langzaam aan met huilen en begon te haar verhaal vertellen. Het begon allemaal 2 maanden geleden in NL, toen ik en jij samen in de stad waren wezen shoppen. Toen ik naar huis ging besloot ik om even langs mijn buurmeisje karima te gaan, want ze was ziek en ik dacht laat ik 'r even opbeuren. Die avond toen ik naar bed wilde gaan, wilde ik nog even m'n telefoon uit m'n tas halen om je te bellen en toen ik mijn tas opendeed lag er een brief in. "Een brief, maar van wie was die dan?" vroeg ik. Ja dat wist ik dus op dat moment ook niet, zei selwa. Dus ik pakte de brief uit m'n tas en deed 'm open en haalde er een kaart uit, waarop stond geschreven: 

_Voor Selwa, 

degene die mijn hart gestolen heeft en waardoor ik nu slapeloze nachten heb. Ik eet en drink niet meer en wil niets meer doen behalve dan aan jou denken. Iedere keer als ik je naam hoor, slaat m'n hart een slag over en lijkt het alsof de wereld even stil staat. Als jij lacht wil ik ook lachen en als jij gelukkig bent dan ben ik dat ook en als jij huilt dan huil ik ook. Als ik je niet zie dan is m'n wereld leeg en grauw en lijkt het of het leven zinloos is. Wanneer jij me met je mooie donkere ogen aankijkt dan weet ik gewoon dat alles goed komt en wil ik je in mijn armen nemen en je nooit meer loslaten. Jij weet niet wat ik voor je voel, ik heb het je nooit verteld, misschien omdat ik bang ben om een antwoord te horen die ik niet wil. Nu is het toch tijd om je eindelijk te laten weten wat ik voor je voel, want ik kan het niet meer voor me houden. De reden dat ik dit per brief doe is omdat ik je niet wil overvallen met dit alles en je de tijd wil geven om erover na te denken. Het enige wat ik van je vraag is om mij een eerlijke reactie te geven op mijn woorden in deze brief. 

Rachid_


Rachid was de buurjongen van Selwa, het was een hele lieve jongen met een groot hart maar ik heb nooit gemerkt dat ie verliefd was op Selwa. Ik keek Selwa aan en vroeg:"maar wat is het probleem dan?". Ja dit is nog maar het begin van deze hele situatie begon Selwa weer te vertellen. Ik dacht de hele tijd aan die brief en aan zijn mooie woorden, ik begon te beseffen dat ik hem eigenlijk ook wel leuk vond, maar dat me dat nooit echt eerder was opgevallen omdat ik er nooit bij stil gestaan had. Ik besloot dus om met 'm af te spreken om te kijken of het misschien iets kon worden tussen ons. Dus we hadden afgesproken bij een klein afgelegen eetcaf om wat te gaan drinken en dus zogezegd zo gedaan. Toen ik op de afgesproken plaats aankwam zag ik Rachid al wachtend bij de deur staan, we gaven elkaar een hand en we liepen naar binnen. We hebben toen gepraat en bleek dat we elkaar echt zagen zitten en we besloten dus om elkaar vaker te zien. We belden elkaar bijna iedere dag en hij stuurde me van die lieve sms-jes en het ging echt zo goed tussen ons, ik begon echt van 'm te houden  :Iluvu:  en ik wist gewoon dat hij "de ware" was. "Waarom heb je mij daar nooit wat van verteld dan?" vroeg ik. Ja Iman, ik wilde je het zo vaak vertellen maar iedere keer kwam er wel wat tussen of was de timing weer niet goed. Maar hoe dan ook, op een dag toen we weer hadden afgesproken bij het afgelegen parkje zodat niemand ons zou zien om problemen te voorkomen. Maar hij kwam maar niet opdagen en ik bleef maar wachten en op een gegeven moment belde hij me op dat hij in de auto zat, want hij was voor z'n werk die dag naar utrecht gegaan en er was een grote file van utrecht naar eindhoven. Dus net toen ik naar huis wilde gaan, voelde ik 'n hand op m'n schouder, toen ik me omdraaide zag ik een marokkaanse jongen van ongeveer 23 jaar staan, hij zag er niet echt aardig uit en had een zwarte leren jas aan met een spijkerbroek. "Ja, wat is er?" vroeg ik. Hij probeerde mij te versieren en ik probeerd weg te komen en zei dat ik echt weg moest want ik had een afspraak, hij vroeg mij toen om m'n telefoonnummer en ik zei dat ik dat niet wilde geven. Toen ik weg wilde lopen hield hij me vast en sleurde mij de struiken in en duwde mij hardhandig op de grond, ik schreeuwde en sloeg maar niets hielp. Hij duwde met z'n hand hard op m'n mond zodat ik geen geluid kon maken en haalde een mes tevoorschijn, hij siste; vuile hoer als je geluid maakt of door blijft slaan dan aarzel ik niet om je open te rijten! Ik werd meteen rustig en bleef van de schrik doodstil liggen. Er ging van alles door m'n hoofd; mijn familie, mijn eer, rachid, mijn leven, het zou nooit meer hetzelfde zijn. Ik hoopte dat er iemand langs zou komen om mij te redden, de vreemdeling deed mijn blouse open en betaste mij en het enige wat ik kon doen is janken. Ik hield m'n benen stijf dicht en hoopte dat het hierbij zou blijven, maar toen duwde hij hardhandig zijn knie tussen mijn benen en opende mijn broek en trok 'm omlaag, ik begon toen nog harder te huilen en toen gaf hij me een klap in m'n gezicht en bedreigde me nogmaals met zijn mes  :knife_head:  en siste  :duivel:  dat ik stil moest zijn. Ik was weer stil en met mijn gedachten was ik weg, maakt niet uit waar als het maar ver weg was van deze nachtmerrie het leek net of deze hele toestand eeuwig duurde. Langzaam voelde ik hoe hij binnen in mij drong, ik voelde pijn maar durfde geen kik te geven. Hij blijf maar hijgend te keer gaan bovenop mij en ik voelde zijn adem op mijn gezicht en met z'n ene hand bleef hij mijn borsten betasten. Ik voelde me zo smerig, op dat moment dacht ik alleen aan hoe vuil ik wel niet was en hoe ik altijd had gedacht dat dit soort dingen mij nooit zou overkomen, want deze situaties gebeurden altijd ver weg bij andere mensen en niet bij mij. Ik merkte op dat hij steeds langzamere bewegingen maakte en ik hoopte dat het dus bijna over was en op een gegeven moment voelde ik dat hij binnen in mij was opgehouden, hij bleef op mij liggen en na een paar tellen, stond hij op deed zijn broek omhoog en knoopte 'm dicht, ik durfde me nog niet te verroeren. Hij keek me aan en zei:"nou was dat nou niet lekker, dat is toch wat jullie wijven van tegenwoordig willen, vriendjes en stappen en de hoer uithangen  :boos:  ! Hij ging een keer met z'n hand over z'n haar en liep toen weg, daar lag ik dan op de grond zonder eer en helemaal vervuild door die klootzak. Nog liggend trok ik mijn onderbroek omhoog en toen ik overeind ging zitten zag ik dat m'n onderbroek een beetje onder het bloed zat, gelukkig had ik een zwarte broek dus dan zou er niks van dat bloed te zien zijn. Ik stond langzaam op en voelde de brandende pijn tussen mijn benen, ik voelde ineens een braakneiging opkomen en ik bleef zo'n 5 minuten om de paar tellen overgeven en heel m'n lichaam trilde nog na van alles. Ik haalde een spiegeltje uit m'n tas en bekeek m'n gezicht, gelukkig was er niets te zien. Want stel je voor dat ik bont en blauw thuiskwam dan zou ik nog een heel uitleg moeten gaan verzinnen en dat zou me teveel worden. Ik deed m'n haren goed en deed m'n jas dicht en liep langzaam naar huis. Onderweg bedacht ik me dat hij me eigenlijk beter had kunnen vermoorden, want ik was nu toch niks meer waard  :jammer:  , ik had helemaal niets meer te bieden. Ik voelde weer de tranen op komen maar ik was al bijna thuis dus ik moest mezelf dwingen om sterk te blijven in ieder geval tot dat ik op m'n eigen kamer was. Sinds die dag Iman, heb ik me voorgenomen om net te doen of het allemaal niet gebeurd was en dat het allemaal gewoon een nachtmerrie is geweest. Totdat ik me na een aantal weken realiseerde dat ik zwanger had kunnen raken of een ziekte op kunnen lopen want die rotzak had helemaal niks gebruikt  :oog:  ! Ik raakte toen in paniek en besloot om naar de dokter te gaan om me te laten onderzoeken en het bleek dat ik gezond was. Maar wat ik nog niet had gedaan was een zwangersschapstest, want dat had de dokter niet gedaan, want ik had 'm niets verteld dus hij had ook geen aanleiding om een een zwangerschapstest te doen. Ik dacht; "laat ik er zelf 1 kopen bij de drogist dan hoef ik de dokter ook niets te vertellen". Maar ik durfde de test niet te doen omdat ik bang was voor de uitslag, want dat is het definitief en is m'n leven voorbij. Toen was het al zomervakantie en ik besloot dat ik de zwangersschapstest gewoon mee zou nemen op vakantie en dat ik 'm dus hier zou doen als ik al mijn moed bij elkaar verzameld heb. Ik had het hele verhaal van Selwa aandachtig aangehoord en was helemaal stil geworden en begon ineens te huilen; oooo mijn god selwa lieverd hoe heb je dit mij niet kunnen vertellen, deze afschuwelijke................je hebt helemaal geen steun of troost gehad, waarom heb je mij dit in godsnaam niet verteld? Je hebt nooit wat laten merken, terwijl ik nota bene je beste vriendin ben. Dit is toch niet iets onbenulligs, dit is een zeer ernstige situatie en dit kun je toch nooit alleen verwerken? Ik kon mijn tranen niet beheersen en ik omhelsde selwa en zo bleven we een paar minuten. Ja ik weet het sorry Iman, maar ik was zo bang dat ik er niet eens meer over na wilde denken, zo leek het net of het niet gebeurd was. Toen we waren uitgehuild, keek ik selwa aan en zei: " je moet 1 ding goed begrijpen; jij bent mijn beste vriendin en ik zal echt alles doen om je te helpen, je moet weten dat je er niet alleen voor staat. Wat betreft die klootzak, ben je 'm ooit nog 's tegengekomen ofzo? Nee, zei selwa en trouwens ookal zou ik 'm tegenkomen wat dan nog? "En Rachid, zie je die nog wel?" vroeg ik. "Nee" zei selwa, ik heb 't uitgemaakt met 'm en gezegd dat ik niks voor 'm voelde en dat ie mij niet meer moest bellen. Heb je 'm helemaal niks verteld over je verkrachting, vroeg ik. Nee tuurlijk niet, zei selwa ik weet hoe marokkaanse mannen zijn. Hij zou toch mij de schuld gegeven hebben en zeggen dat ik het waarschijnlijk had uitgelokt. Selwa dat meen je niet zei ik verbaasd, rachid is een hele lieve en nuchtere jongen hij had echt niet zo gereageerd dat weet ik zeker en bovenal was het gedeeltelijk zijn schuld, want jij was daar op dat moment omdat je met hem had afgesproken. Ik deed mijn arm om selwa heen en zei:" maak je maar geen zorgen, ik zal voor je zorgen". "Heb je die test nou al gedaan?" vroeg ik. Ja ik ben aan het wachten op de uitslag, daarom hoorde je mij huilen ik was helemaal paranoia aan het worden door de zenuwen tijdens het wachten. Ik keek naar de wastafel en vroeg;"zal ik voor je kijken, wat de uitslag is?". Selwa knikte naar mij en ik liep doodnerveus naar de wastafel toe, want tenslotte hing heel het leven van mijn vriendin hiervan af...........................ik pakte de zwangerschapstest op en keek er naar. "Wat moet er te zien zijn als je zwanger bent?" vroeg ik aan selwa, die meteen de verpakking erbij pakte en de gebruiksaanwijzing begon te lezen. Selwa keek op en zei:"dan moet het rondje blauw zijn". Ik keek nogmaals naar de test en zag dat het rondje.......................

----------


## my_amel

Kijk het verhaal is SUPER maar als het elke keer zo lang duurt voordat er een nieuwe deel komt dan begint dit me te vervelen.

duzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  :schrik:  

Schrijf zo snel mogelijk verder  :duivels:

----------


## Rwina  Cousina

Sapper de boeren, nu nog mooier ja  :hihi:  , nou maak maar snel het vervolg van deze stuk want jij brengt me in  :maf3:

----------


## saidaatje

ik word gek van jou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ik log elke dag 20000 keer in om te kijken of je het verhaal hebt afgemaakt...

----------


## maroROCKS

Salaam 3aleikoem allemaal  :zwaai:  ,

Graag zou ik even een uitleg willen geven, waarom ik niet het hele verhaal hier op zet. Overdag moet ik werken en na het werk heb ik allerei andere verplichtingen. Dus ik moet tussendoor het verhaal verzinnen en schrijven  :duizelig:  Ik kan het hele verhaal hier niet opzetten, want ik moet het nml. nog verzinnen  :denk:  vandaar dat ik steeds stukken neerzet, dat is wat ik dus die dag heb kunnen doen. Ik doe het natuurlijk graag, maar ik moet het combineren met andere dingen vandaar dat ik jullie begrip en geduld vraag hiervoor  :duim:  .

Chokran Bezef!  :petaf:

----------


## maroROCKS

Het rondje was tot mijn grote schrik blauw..........ik voelde mijn tranen  :droef:  opkomen, want dit is wel het slechtste nieuws dat je iemand kunt vertellen nml. dat je zwanger bent van je verkrachter. Ik keek selwa aan en zei zachtjes;"luister selwa, volgens mij kun je beter naar de dokter, want die testen zijn niet 100% nauwkeurig". Selwa's ogen vulden zich met tranen en ze vroeg:"Iman vertel me nou maar alsjeblieft wat de uitslag is". Mijn tranen rolden over mijn wangen en ik fluisterde met moeite:"het rondje is blauw, selwa het spijt me". Selwa en ik huilden totdat we bijna geen tranen meer over leken te hebben. We gaan zodra we in NL zijn naar de dokter en vragen daar om de mogelijkheden en dan nemen we samen een beslissing en wat die beslissing ook moge zijn selwa, ik sta achter je. We stonden op wastten onze gezichten van de zoute tranen en besloten om te gaan slapen. De volgende morgen waren we pas om 11.30 wakker, ik keek naar mijn mobiel en zag dat ik 2 oproepen gemist had van Anwar. We stonden op, douchten, kleedden ons aan en ontbeten. Mijn moeder komt ineens naar ons toe lopen en gaat naast ons zitten. "En hebben de dames vanavond zin in een feest?", vroeg mijn moeder. Ik en selwa keken elkaar vragend aan  :Confused:  en ik vroeg;"Welke feest dan?". Nou zei mijn moeder, weet je nog onze vroegere buren met hun kinderen waar jij zo goed bevriend mee was; nadia en anwar enz. Mijn adem stokte in mijn keel, "ja wat is er mee?" vroeg ik heel onschuldig  :vreemd:  . Ewa dat meisje nadia gaat trouwen en ze hebben ons ook uitgenodigd, zei m'n moeder. H???........wanneer dan, vroeg ik stomverbaasd. Ik zag mijn moeder even nadenken en toen zei ze; Ja ze waren volgens mijn vorige week gekomen om ons uit te nodigen, maar toen waren jullie volgens mij de stad in en ik ben het toen helemaal vergeten te vertellen door alle drukte. Ze zouden het geweldig vinden als we zouden komen zeiden ze en ze vonden het heel jammer dat we het contact met elkaar verloren hadden na hun verhuizing, zei m'n moeder. Ewa dus als jullie na het middageten even naar de kappster gaan om jullie haar te doen, dan hebben jullie vanavond genoeg tijd om te treuzelen over wat jullie aan doen, zei m'n moeder en voegde er op het laatst aan toe: trouwens redouan en omar gaan ook dus lekker gezellig, toch? Na het middageten gingen ik en selwa dus naar de kapster en terwijl we op onze beurten aan het wachten waren, begonnen we te kletsen en ik besloot om anwar even op te bellen. De telefoon ging over, maar er werd niet opgenomen en net toen ik wilde ophangen...hoorde ik de stem van anwar. "Hallo iman ben je er nog?" hoorde ik. Ja ik ben er nog anwar, "ha gelukkig" zei die. Ik vertelde 'm dat wij ook uitgenodigd waren door zijn ouders en dat wij dus ook zouden komen. Anwar was heel blij dat te horen en zei lachend; "dus we gaan samen de dansvloer onveilig maken strax?". Na een paar minuten hing ik op, want we waren na een halfuur eindelijk aan de beurt, we hadden tijdens het wachten al een kapsel uitgekozen. We wilden allebei onze haren opgestoken hebben en zogezegd zo gedaan, het was heel mooi geworden en we waren compleet tevreden en betaalden de kapster en gingen naar huis. Om 19.00 waren we al aangekleed en hadden we ons opgemaakt en toen we mijn slaapkamer uitkwamen zaten redouan en omar al in de huiskamer op ons te wachten. Redouan begon meteen met: eeej omar kijk eens daar--->> 2 fotomodellen! Omar keek ons aan en zei; daar zijn deze 2 dames veel te mooi voor. Mijn moeder riep vanaf beneden; ewa ziedoe jallah nemsjiew!(nou kom op laten we gaan). We kwamen in de zaal aan en het was al aardig druk, er waren nog een paar tafels vrij. We schoven met z'n allen aan en omar kwam tegenover mij te zitten. De muziekband was luid bezig en er stonden mensen op de dansvloer die druk bezig waren hun danskunsten te laten zien. In mijn gedachten zat ik nog steeds bij selwa, meskiena wat zij allemaal meegemaakt heeft en ik ondertussen allemaal zeuren over mijn minuskule probleempjes. Onbegrijpelijk dat dit selwa overkwam, ze is altijd groothartig geweest, behulpzaam en vrolijk en ze was zo'n iemand die zag dat het glas altijd halfvol was en niet halfleeg. Ik zal nu sterk moeten zijn voor haar en d'r uit de brand moeten helpen en ik weet dat het de komende tijd een zware proef op de som wordt voor d'r.


De band hield op en iedereen begon ineens; slat oe slaam 3aliek a rassoulah ieda zja na siejedna moe7amed....ieda a zja el 3alie etc. ...........joeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeej!!! Dit zou leuk worden want dit betekende dat nu de bruid zou binnenkomen. Ik zag ineens nadia........ik zou haar herkennen uit duizenden, ze is natuurlijk wel veranderd maar wel nog steeds herkenbaar voor me. Ze zag er prachtig uit in haar marokkaanse traditionele bruidskleding en al haar sieraden schitterden in het licht. Haar handen waren mooi beschilderd met henna en d'r haar zat prachtig opgestoken, ze was echt een mooie bruid. Terwijl ze langsliep, keek ik ineens in 2 bekende ogen......het was Anwar! Hij stond een paar meter van onze tafel vandaan en hij zag er classy uit. Hij had een mooi donker pak aan en een witte blouse eronder met een stropdas. We keken elkaar aan en we glimlachten eventjes en toen liep hij langzaam onze kant op. Wat gaat ie doen dacht ik, hij komt toch niet naar me toe?! Hij stond bij onze tafel en begroette mijn moeder en hij vertelde haar hoe blij hij was dat we waren gekomen. Mijn moeder stelde hem(zehma) aan ons voor en hij gaf ons allemaal een hand. Omar z'n telefoon ging af en hij ging even weg, omdat hij het anders niet kon verstaan. Anwar keek ons aan en zei; "ewa gaan jullie niet dansen, nadia verwacht dat minstens iedereen op de dansvloer heeft gestaan". Ik keek mijn moeder aan en die zei: "ewa sieroe"(gaan jullie maar). Dus ik en selwa en anwar stonden op en gingen dansen, anwar fluisterde in mij oor;"je ziet er echt oogverblindend uit  :knipoog:  " . "Dankje" zei ik, maar jij ziet er ook mooi uit. Fouad was ook intussen op de dansvloer  :boogie:  beland en we hadden echt de tijd van ons leven, ik werd moe en zei dat ik ging zitten om op adem te komen. Toen selwa en ik weer op onze plaatsen zaten, gaf redouan ons 2 glazen drinken "hier ik dacht wel dat jullie uitgedroogd terug zouden komen". Ohhh ja je bent geweldig, ik heb echt reuze dorst, zei selwa helemaal buiten adem  :cola:  . Ik moest heel erg naar het toilet en stond op om er 1 te zoeken, na een zoektocht van een paar minuten had ik 'm eindelijk gevonden. Ik waste m'n handen en keek even in de spiegel om te checken of alles er nog behoorlijk uitzag. Toen ik het toilet uit liep om terug te gaan naar de zaal stond ineens anwar voor me. Hij glimlachte en zei;"ik was je kwijt en toen ik even nadacht kwam ik tot de conclusie dat je wel op het toilet moest zijn". Tja vrouwen h, zei ik met een big smile. "Heb je even tijd om in de tuin te zitten?" vroeg anwar. Ja maar dan niet te lang want strax gaan ze me missen, zei ik. We liepen naar buiten de tuin in, het was echt betoverend  :tover:  . Er waren muurplanten en mooie rode rozenstruiken, andere kleurrijke bloemen en in het midden stond een grote witte fontein en er een paar meter daar langs stond er een witte stenen bank. Net een sprookjestuin dacht ik. We gingen op het bankje zitten en ik voelde een zachte lauwe wind voorbij komen, net genoeg dat het me lekker opfriste. "En...hoe is 't met nadia, houdt ze het allemaal nog een beetje vol?" vroeg ik. Ja hoor, ze is wel uitgeput van al die zware sierraden en dat omkleden ieder keer, maar ze houdt zich wel goed, zei anwar. Hij keek me aan en zei:"je hebt een wimper op je wang, ik haal 'm wel weg voor je". Hij haalde met z'n vinger het haartje van mijn gezicht en liet 'm mij zien, het zat op z'n wijsvinger. "Nou moet je een wens doen en het haartje wegblazen", zei anwar. Ik keek hem 'n beetje vreemd aan en zei lachend:"dat meen je niet?". "Ja toch wel" zei anwar lachend, kom op wensen en blazen. Ik keek naar het haartje en bedacht wat ik moest wensen, het was eigenlijk heel erg makkelijk: "ik zou wensen inschallah dat selwa d'r problemen zouden verdwijnen". Ik blies het haartje weg en anwar zei;"en nu maar afwachten of je wens uitkomt". "Wil je me een plezier doen?" vroeg anwar. Ja wat dan vroeg ik een beetje argwanend. Nou, antwoordde anwar, ik zou je willen vragen of je je ogen even kon dicht doen. Ik deed m'n ogen dicht  :slaap:  en ik voelde dat er iets in m'n handen werd geduwd. Ja doe ze maar open, zei anwar kalmpjes. Ik deed m'n ogen dicht en zag dat ik een rode roos in m'n handen had. Er verscheen een grote glimlach op m'n gezicht en zei:"wat ben je toch een lieverd". Iman je moet even aan de roos ruiken zei anwar, dus ik rook aan de roos en zag toen iets glinsteren binnen in de bloem. H, wat is dat dacht ik, dus ik duwde de rozen blaadjes een beetje weg zodat ik kon zien wat er in het midden te zien was. Tot mijn verbazing zag ik een wit-goude ring met een rijtje ingezette helder diamantjes. Ik keek anwar aan en die keek me serieus aan en pakte mijn hand heel rustig vast en zei:"ik weet in m'n hart dat jij de ware bent voor mij iman en ik heb me nog nooit zo bij iemand anders gevoeld. Ik wil je niet onder druk zetten of iets dergelijks, maar wil je gewoon laten weten dat ik echt met jou verder wil en dat ik daar geen twijfels over heb. Hij pakte de ring uit de roos en zei;"als blijk van mijn liefde voor jou" en schoof de ring om m'n vinger. Ik ben meestal best nuchter, maar dit is toch wel het mooiste wat me in m'n leven is overkomen, dacht ik. Ik keek anwar aan en zei:"ik weet gewoon niet wat ik moet zeggen, dat is het mooiste dat ooit iemand tegen me gezegd heeft". Hij kwam dichterbij en ik voelde op dat moment zo'n sterke aantrekkingskracht, het was net of zijn ogen me naar zich toe trokken. Langzaam vond zijn mond de mijne  :koppel: en het leek net of ik zweefde en het leek net of alleen wij op de wereld bestonden en al het andere vervaagde. Na een klein moment scheidden onze lippen zich weer en we omhelsden elkaar. Ik wou dat het altijd kon blijven zoals nu, zo perfect, zei ik zachtjes. Ik voelde hoe anwar zachtjes met zijn handen geruststellend over mijn rug wreef. Ahum Ahum, hoorden we ineens achter ons ik draaide me verschrikt  :slik!:  om................

----------


## my_amel

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  :huil:  IK SMEEK HET JE MAAK JE VERHAAL NIET ZO AF....... 

IK BLIJF ER DAN ALLEEN MAAR AAN DENKEN....  :brozac:  MAAK JE VERHAAL NIET ZO PLOTSELING AF A.U.B.

IK BLIJF DIT VERHAAL ALTIJD LEZEN!!!!!!!  :love:  

p.s. verzin je dit allemaal zelf?? Ik kan het haast niet geloven. Is het niet van een boek ofzo??

----------


## Rwina  Cousina

Merci voor de vervolg erop te zetten  :maf2:  Hmmmmmm veel kan ik niet zeggen, alleen dat dit verhaal de MAX is

XxXxXxXx ikram XxXxXxXx LATERSSS  :usa:

----------


## maroROCKS

.....fouad was. H eindelijk heb ik jullie gevonden, selwa vroeg zich af waar je was iman. O nee, strax gaan ze nog iets vermoeden zei ik en stond vlug op om naar de zaal te gaan. Toen ik weer op m'n plaats zat, vroeg m'n moeder; "waar was je nou?". "k had hoofdpijn dus had ik even een aspirine ingenomen en was even buiten gaan zitten weg van de herrie tot ik me beter voelde", loog ik. "Heb je nog steeds hoofdpijn?" vroeg omar? Nee het is gelukkig al bijna over, zei ik haastig. Selwa, fluisterde in m'n oor: die ring had je toen we het huis verlieten niet om h jongedame". Ik keek haar aan en ze gaf me een knipoog. Het is geen trouwring ofzo zei ik, hij heeft 'm me gegeven als blijk van liefde. Ik vertelde haar het hele verhaal en tot slot keek selwa nog een keer naar de ring en zei:"hij is echt prachtig iman, je boft maar met zo'n iemand, hij behandelt je echt als een prinses. Ik deed m'n arm om d'r heen en zei:"inschallah zul jij net zo'n iemand vinden". Een paar uur later was het feest afgelopen en we gingen naar huis en onderweg waren we aan het praten over dat we over een paar dagen alweer naar nederland zouden gaan. Vreemd hoe de vakanties altijd zo snel voorbij waren, het lijkt net of het maar een paar dagen waren. Een week later zaten we alweer in nederland en ik had om 13.00 afgesproken met selwa, want we zouden vandaag naar de dokter gaan om de uitslag te horen van de zwangerschapstest die ze 2 dagen geleden had laten doen. Eigenlijk wisten we het wel, want selwa was sinds die tijd( 2 maanden) niet meer ongesteld geworden. Dat kon ook wel door de stress komen, van de situatie waarin ze verkeerde maar we hadden tenslotte ook de thuiszwangerschapstest uitgevoerd en die was positief. En inderdaad de dokter stelde ook vast dat ze inderdaad zwanger was. We vertelden de dokter dat dit het einde zou betekenen voor selwa d'r relatie met d'r familie. We besloten om de dokter eerlijk te vertellen wat er gebeurd was, misschien dat hij ons dan beter zou kunnen helpen. De dokter was helemaal stil geworden en kwam langs selwa zitten en vroeg:"maar meisje toch, waarom heb je geen aangifte gedaan bij de politie?". Aangifte van een verkrachting is bij ons een schande zei selwa. Alle mensen in onze marokkaanse gemeenschap zouden me vreemd aankijken en denken dat ik het aan mezelf te danken had. En mijn familie zou hier onder lijden, want ik had tenslotte mijn eer verloren en dus had ik mijn ouders beschaamd. De dokter besprak de mogelijkheid van een abortus. Selwa begon te huilen en ik en de dokter probeerden haar te kalmeren. Ze keek de dokter aan en zei:"wat ik ook doe het is toch de foute beslissing, want als ik zou kiezen voor een abortus zou ik nooit met mezelf kunnen leven want het is een grote zonde en zou ik het kind houden, dan is het een kind van iemand die me verkracht heeft en dan komt er ook nog 's bij dat m'n familie me zouden verstoten". De dokter keek selwa vol medelijden aan en zei:"zou je het goed vinden, als ik een marokkaanse hupverleenster zou inschakelen om je bij deze moeilijke beslissing te helpen?". Het leek mij en selwa wel een goed idee, het zou in ieder geval geen kwaad kunnen. Toen we klaar waren en we weer buiten stonden, ging m'n telefoon. Ik nam op....het was anwar....we praatten een beetje bij en hij vroeg of we van het weekend konden afspreken met z'n tweetjes. Ik zei dat ik 'm er nog over zou terugbellen en zeiden gedag. Ik vroeg aan selwa of ze met mij mee naar huis ging en ze knikte en stemde toe. Kom dan gaan we eerst even een filmpje huren, een komedie om ons een beetje op te vrolijken. Even later stonden we in de videotheek en we keken een beetje rond om een keuze te maken. Ik pakte een komedie en keek even op de achterkant om te lezen of het wel wat interessants was. "Dat is een goeie keus, als je een dosis humor wilt" hoorde ik iemand achter me zeggen. Nog voordat ik kon omkijken stond hij al voor me:"omar". "Hoi, hoe is het met je?" vroeg ik. "Ja het gaat wel goed elhemdoelilah"zei hij met een glimlach en met jou? "Ja gaat wel goed als ik eindelijk een goede film vind" zei ik spottend. Nou die je in je hand hebt is zoals ik al zei wel leuk. "Ok dan zal ik deze wel nemen en wat voor film zoek jij?", vroeg ik. "Je weet het h, mannen houden van actie en spanning", grijnsde hij. "Ja kon ik eigenlijk wel raden, want het 's niet zo zijn h" zei ik met een grote glimlach. Hij keek me aan en zei:"het is me opgevallen dat selwa een beetje dikker is geworden of lijkt dat maar zo?". Ik schrok en met m'n stomme kop wist ik niet zo gauw wat ik moest zeggen, ik keek naar selwa die nietvermoedend langs de rekken met videofilms liep te zoeken, en zei nee joh dat denk je maar, dat komt vast door de kleding die ze nu aanheeft. "Ja dat kan best" zei omar. Ik betaalde de film en omar vroeg of hij ons bij mij thuis kon afzetten. We gingen akkoord en we stapten in, ik voorin(waarom weet ik niet) en selwa achterin. We kwamen thuis aan en stapten met z'n allen uit, ik deed de voordeur open en omar ging naar redouan z'n kamer. Ik en selwa liepen de woonkamer in en begroetten mijn ouders die druk naar al jazeera zaten te kijken en liepen de keuken in. We pakten allerlei lekkers om mee naar mijn kamer boven te nemen, voor tijdens de film. Ik pakte nog snel 2 glazen en een fles drinken en we liepen weer naar boven. Smullend onderuit gezakt zaten we de film te kijken tot de mobiel van selwa afging, het was d'r moeder die vroeg of ze thuiskwam, want blijkbaar zouden ze visite krijgen. Selwa ging weg en ik ging weer naar boven om de film te kijken. Een halfuurtje later belde Selwa mij op, ik lachte een beetje en zei: "ewa heb je me nu alweer gemist?". Ik hoorde niks aan de andere kant van de telefoon, "hallo selwa ben je d'r nog?". Ja ik ben er nog hoorde ik haar heel verdrietig zeggen. Gaat het wel met je, wat is er aan de hand? Ik hoorde haar snikken en ik liet haar even tot rust komen en toen zei ze dat ze net rachid tegen gekomen was.

----------


## maryam86

A salaam oe halaikoem!
Je verhaal is gewoon bangelijk. Doe zo verder!
Ik zit vol spannig op het vervolg te wachten.
dikke x
Maryam  :zwaai:

----------


## saloua01

[FONT=times new roman][COLOR=deeppink][GLOW=blue]

----------


## duo penottia

1 dag wachten op het vervolg van jou geweldige verhaal lijkt wel maanden te duren............

SCHIET OP !!!!!!!! 

DOEII liefie

----------


## my_amel

> _Geplaatst door duo penottia_ 
> *1 dag wachten op het vervolg van jou geweldige verhaal lijkt wel maanden te duren............
> 
> SCHIET OP !!!!!!!!*




Je hebt echt gelijk

----------


## snowhite

Salaam oe ailikoum,

He marocrocks,

Ik smeek het je plaats nog een verhaal voor ons aub je wil niet weten hoe vaak ik inlog en uitlog voor jou verhaal en an aub een lange verhaal!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## saidaatje

hahahahha je blijft maar de spanning opvoeren.

----------


## duo penottia

JAJA ik zie dat marorocks op dit forum zit..............hopelijk een mooi verhaal verder af te schrijven  :blij:

----------


## maroROCKS

Salaam allemaal  :handbang:  

ff het zweet van m'n voorhoofd vegen, want ik heb zo snel moeten typen :auw2: let maar niet op de spelfouten. Ik hoop dat jullie hiermee weer even zoetjes zijn, want het is zo lang dat ik het zelfs over meerdere berichten moest verdelen. Geduld is een schone zaak  :grote grijns: 


Hij zei dat hij d'r helemaal nix van begreep en dat hij nog steeds van me hield, huilde selwa. Hij vertelde me dat hij me gemist heeft en niet zonder mij kon en dat als ik problemen had dat ik bij 'm terecht kon. "En wat heb jij gezegd dan?" vroeg ik . "Ik heb 'm verteld ik niet van hem hield en dat hij moest stoppen met me lastig te vallen", zei selwa huilend. "Maar lieverd, waarom vertel je hem niet de waarheid als hij zo gek van je is?", vroeg ik. Ach kom op iman, net of hij mij dan niet meteen laat vallen als een baksteen. Hij bleef er maar op hameren dat hij zeker wist dat ik van 'm hield en dat ie niet begreep waarom ik het had uitgemaakt en waarom ik geen uitleg wilde geven. Hij vertelde mij dat hij zeker wist ik de vrouw was die wilde en dat hij om mijn hand wilde vragen aan mijn ouders. Ik werd toen helemaal verdrietig en zei 'm dat ik nooit met 'm zou trouwen en dat hij het dus niet eens hoefde te proberen. Hij keek mij heel verdrietig aan iman, en ik wilde 'm zo graag omhelzen en 'm vertellen dat ik van 'm hield en dat ik dolgraag met 'm zou willen trouwen, maar ik kon de realiteit niet omzeilen; ik ben zwanger en geen enkele man zou met mij willen trouwen als ie dat wist. Selwa, dit heb je niet aan jezelf te danken, dit is jou aangedaan en jij bent een slachtoffer en geen dader. Jij moet nu 3x lijden; de verkrachting, de zwangersschap en de angst om je familie te verliezen, het is gewoon niet eerlijk selwa. Ze kunnen zeggen wat ze willen, maar het is een ondraaglijke situatie om in te verkeren en jij hebt hier ook niet voor gekozen. Na een tijdje was selwa gekalmeerd en hingen we weer op. Ik bedacht me dat ik anwar nog zou bellen en besloot dat maar meteen te doen voordat ik het weer vergat. De telefoon ging een paar keer over voordat ik een warme stem hoorde zeggen:"salaam 3aleikoem", ik antwoorde "a3aliekom a salaam, kief enta anwar lebbas?". H iman, ik begon je al te missen, had je het druk? Ja sorry anwar, je weet hoe het gaat, even dit nog doen en dan dat en voor je het weet is de dag alweer voorbij. Maakt niet uit Iman, ik begrijp 't wel hoor, maar heb je nog nagedacht over wat ik zei vanmiddag over het weekend? "Ja ik wil wel afspeken maar op welke dag dan?", vroeg ik. "Nou zaterdag lijkt me het beste, niet?" vroeg anwar. Ok prima zei ik, zeg maar hoe laat en waar. Toen ik ophing, besloot ik om even te douchen om lekker te ontspannen en dan in mijn warme bedje te kruipen.

----------


## maroROCKS

Toen ik uit de douche kwam en mijn kamer binnen liep zag ik iets op mijn bed liggen, het was een vierkant mooi ingepakt voorwerp. Er zat een klein kaartje bij met erop geschreven; Iman. Ik was toch zeer nieuwsgierig, wat het was dus ik maakte het open. Het was een cd'tje met al mijn lievelingsnummers, ik keek er even na en bedacht me toen dat het van omar af moest komen. Toen we in marokko waren hadden we het een keertje over muziek en ik had mijn lievelingsliedjes toen verteld. Wat aardig van 'm dacht ik, maar waarom doet ie dit, ik heb 'm al verteld dat ik niks met 'm wil. Ik kleedde me om en deed m'n pyiama aan en ging slapen. De volgende ochtend werd ik wakker gemaakt door selwa. "Wat is er?" vroeg ik nog halfslapend en m'n ogen nog half dicht. "Die hulpverleenster, die de dokter zou regelen heeft me vanochtend gebeld en ik heb over een uurtje een afspraak met d'r. Ik stond gelijk op en ging de douche in en daarna kleedde ik me snel om en kamde m'n haren in een hoge staart. Deed snel nog wat mascara op en we gingen beneden naar de hal en deden onze jassen en schoenen aan. Mijn moeder hoorde ons en ze kwam naar de hal en vroeg:"fien messjien?"(waar gaan jullie naartoe?). Ik keek selwa aan en ik zei tegen m'n moeder;"we gaan even de stad in, want selwa heeft een nieuwe jas nodig en ik moet haar helpen uitzoeken". Maar je hebt niet eens ontbeten zei m'n moeder bezorgd. Ewa ik eet wel iets in de stad, saffie? Mijn moeder zuchtte en zei;"jellah sierrie(ga maar), kinderen van tegenwoordig hebben nergens meer tijd voor". Ik en selwa liepen snel naar de bushalte en bleven wachten want de bus zou over 5 minuten pas komen. We kwamen gelukkig precies op tijd en we moesten even plaats nemen, want de hulpverleenster was nog even bezig. Terwijl we zaten te wachten, probeerde ik selwa een beetje gerust te stellen want ze vond het best erg om een marokkaanse buitenstaander haar te laten helpen vanwege haar verkrachting. Ik zag een paar meter van me vandaan een vrouw richting ons oplopen. Ze had donker en dik golvend haar, een gaaf gezicht, grote donker ogen met volle wimpers en verder had ze een normaal postuur. Ze leek me een jaar of 30. Ze kwam voor ons staan en zei met een vriendelijke glimlach;"1 van jullie moet selwa zijn". Selwa, keek haar aan en zei;"ja dat ben ik". De vrouw stak haar hand uit en zei met een glimlach:"Ik ben karima". Selwa gaf haar een hand en stelde mij ook voor. Loop maar even mij zei ze en ging voorop, we liepen haar kantoor binnen en ze bood ons plaats aan om te gaan zitten en vroeg of we wat wilden drinken. Ze ging tegenover ons zitten en zei:"ik zou graag eerst wat willen zeggen voordat we daadwerkelijk het probleem gaan bespreken". Ik ben hier om jou te helpen selwa en je moet weten dat wat er binnen deze kamer gezegd wordt, ook binnen deze kamer blijft, want ik heb ook een geheimhoudingsplicht dus je kan me volledig vertrouwen. Indien je vragen hebt dan moet je ze gewoon stellen, je hoeft je niet ongemakkelijk te voelen bij me omdat ik marokkaans ben. Selwa knikte goedkeurend, en ze begon haar verhaal te vertellen. Nadat selwa haar hele verhaal had gedaan, keek karima haar heel serieus aan en zei: "zoals ik het zie zit je eigenlijk dus tussen 2 vuren, nml. je geloof en je ouders, niet? "Ja klopt" zei selwa. "De waarheid vertellen aan je ouders is geen optie?", vroeg ze. Mijn ouders zouden dan niks van mij willen weten, zei selwa. Heel veel marokkaanse meisjes denken altijd dat hun familie het niet begrijpt of niet kan vergeven enz., maar iedere situatie is verschillend en bij jou is het ook nog 's zo dat je helemaal niet tegen de wensen van je ouders in bent gegaan of iets dergelijks, zei karima. Stel "lah 7afed"(God verhoede) dat je een ongeluk had gehad, dan waren ze toch ook niet boos op je geweest. Je was dan ook gewoon op de verkeerde plaats en verkeerde tijd, dit is eigenlijk hetzelfde dit is jou ook door iemand aangedaan zonder dat je het kon tegenhouden, zei karima. En ik zit nu met de gevolgen, huilde selwa, net of die hele verkrachting niet erg genoeg was om mee te maken. Karima deed d'r handen om selwa heen en troostte haar. Zou het misschien iets uitmaken als ik of een dokter, het zou vertellen aan je ouders, misschien dat ze dan eerder geneigd zijn om in te zien dat je er niks aan kon doen? Ik weet 't niet zei selwa, stel dat ze het dan nog steeds niet begrijpen? En trouwens, ookal zouden mijn ouders het begrijpen, dan nog kan ik het kind niet houden, want hoe kan ik er nou van houden? Karima knikte en zei:"ja selwa ik begrijp wat je bedoelt, wat dacht je ervan als ik een imam raadpleeg en om advies vraag?". Selwa keek mij aan en toen weer naar karima en zei;"ja dat zou misschien niet zo gek zijn, wat vind jij iman?". Ik stemde ook toe en karima vertelde dat ze zo snel mogelijk een imam zou zoeken en dan zou laten weten wat naar zijn mening de goede oplossing hiervoor zou zijn. We namen afscheid van karima en toen we buiten stonden, zagen we net de bus voorbij rijden die we moesten nemen. Ach ja niets aan te doen zei ik tegen selwa, over een kwartier komt er weer een andere. Terwijl we op de bus aan het wachten waren, zaten we even bij te praten en selwa vroeg wanneer ik anwar weer zou zien. We hebben voor morgen afgesproken zei ik, maar als jij mij nodig hebt of je wil samen iets gaan doen dan moet je het zeggen, ik vind 't niet erg hoor. Nee joh zei selwa, we hoeven niet constant samen depressief te zijn, jij moet ook aan je zelf denken. Ik keek haar aan en zei;"er rust echt geen last op mij selwa, ik help je graag dus a.u.b. laat het me altijd weten als je iets nodig hebt, want jij komt bij mij op de eerste plaats". We stapten de bus in en gingen naar selwa toe en na een tijdje besloot ik om naar huis te gaan, want mijn ouders zouden zich ook afvragen waar ik zo laat bleef. Toen ik naar huis liep kwam ik rachid tegen......."o nee dacht ik".....hij vroeg of ik even tijd had om met 'm te praten en ik stemde toe. "Wat is er met selwa?" vroeg hij. Hoe bedoel je, zei ik. Iman alsjeblieft wees gewoon eerlijk tegen me, ik ben echt helemaal ziek geworden omdat ik niet begrijp waarom ze het heeft uitgemaakt. Het ging zo goed tussen ons en ik hield....nee...ik hou zoveel van haar, waarom doet zij mij zo'n pijn?". "Heb ik iets fouts gedaan of gezegd, heb ik haar beledigd of heeft ze iemand anders?", het maakt niet uit wat het is iman als je me maar een verklaring kan geven, want ik geef mezelf de hele tijd de schuld, maar ik weet niet wat er fout is gegaan. Ik kreeg echt zo'n medelijden met deze jongen, hij keek me zo verward en verdrietig aan, je kon de pijn gewoon in z'n ogen aflezen. Luister rachid, ik ben selwa d'r vriendin en ik kan je moeilijk dingen vertellen die zij mij in vertrouwen heeft verteld, dat zou ze mij niet vergeven. Hij keek me bedenkelijk aan en zei;"daar heb je natuurlijk gelijk in, maar is ze nu gelukkig dan, zonder mij?". Ik vond toch dat ik 'm minstens een duwtje in de goede richting kon geven en zei:"eerlijk gezegd is ze niet gelukkig nee, maar rachid ze heeft echt veel meegemaakt dus ze kan op het moment niet veel hebben". "Houdt ze dan van mij, kun je me dat dan wel vertellen?", zei rachid op een serieuse toon. Ik keek hem aan en zei:"ja ze houdt wel van je en zij wilde het ook niet uitmaken, alleen......." ............"alleen wat?" vroeg rachid smekend. Och ik besefte dat ik nu beter m'n mond kon houden en zei tegen rachid:"sorry maar meer kan ik je echt niet vertellen, ik heb al teveel gezegd". "Kun je dan iets voor me doen?" vroeg rachid. Kun je dan alsjeblieft aan selwa vragen of ze in ieder geval nog een keer met me wil afspreken om het uit te praten, want misschien is het allemaal wel een misverstand ofzo. Ik knikte en zei:"ik zal 't aan d'r vragen rachid, ok?". Dank je wel iman dat is het enige wat ik van je vraag, zei rachid. Toen ik thuiskwam ging ik eten en daarna meteen naar m'n kamer en belde selwa op en vertelde haar over mijn gesprek met rachid. "Selwa, je kunt toch minstens met die jongen praten en kijken wat hij te vertellen heeft?". Ja iman en zodra ik hem vertel dat ik dus verkacht ben, loopt hij weg en als ik hem vertel dat ik ook nog 's zwanger ben dat vliegt hij zelfs weg. En toch vind ik dat je hem het voordeel van de twijfel moet geven, want je kunt niet met met alle zekerheid zeggen dat ie zo zou reageren. Trouwens de jongen die ik net gesproken heb, zou nooit zo harteloos kunnen reageren zoals jij beschrijft selwa. Weet je iman, ik zal erover nadenken want ik weet het gewoon ook niet meer. De volgende dag(zaterdag) maakte ik me 's ochtends klaar, want ik had vandaag met anwar afgesproken. Hij zou mij ophalen bij ons afgesproken plekje net buiten eindhoven en dan zouden we naar brussel gaan, lekker een dagje weg. Ik zei thuis dat ik naar een vriendin ging en pakte de bus naar de plek waar ik had afgesproken met anwar.

----------


## maroROCKS

Toen ik uit de bus stapte, zag ik de auto van anwar al staan, dus ik liep er naar toe. Anwar had mij blijkbaar ook zien aankomen lopen en stapte uit z'n auto. Ik liep naar 'm toe en hij gaf me een kus op m'n wang en omhelsde mij en zei:"wat heb ik je gemist zeg". Ja ik jou ook, zei ik. We stapten in en reden aan en toen we eenmaal op de snelweg zaten, ging m'n telefoon. Ik nam op en hoorde ineens aan de andere kant:"Goededag mevrouw, ik ben erik schouten van de politie"....eh ja wat is er dan, waarom belt u mij?" vroeg ik. Ik zou graag van u willen weten of u mevrouw S. amrani kent. Ik schrok ontzettend.............DAT WAS SELWA! Ja dat klopt die ken ik wat is er met haar, wat is er gebeurd!? Mevrouw ik vind het vervelend om door de telefoon te moeten zeggen, maar mevrouw amrani heeft een ongeluk gehad, ze is aangereden een auto maar we weten nog niet veel, ze is nu in het ziekenhuis en in haar telefoon stond uw naam bovenaan in de lijst dus vandaar dat we eerst u belden. Oowww mijn god, in welke ziekenhuis ligt ze?! Ze ligt in het Catharine ziekenhuis mevrouw, zei de agent. Ik hing op en keek anwar aan:"we moeten snel naar het ziekenhuis, selwa heeft een ongeluk gehad huilde ik". Anwar nam meteen de eerste afrit om terug te rijden. "Hoe komt 't, wat is er dan gebeurd?" vroeg anwar bezorgd. Ik weet 't niet zei ik half verdrinkend in mijn tranen. Na een kwartier en vele tranen later, waren we er eindelijk. Ik stapte uit en rende naar binnen naar de receptie, ze verwezen mij naar de 11e etage kamer 15. Toen ik daar aankwam was er een dokter bij d'r en selwa lag er slapend of bewusteloos bij, ik wist 't niet. De dokter vroeg of ik familie was en ik loog maar van ja, want anders vertelde hij me misschien niet wat er aan de hand was en dan zou ik gek worden. Kan ik u dan buiten even spreken, anders verstoren we mevrouw amrani d'r rust misschien. We liepen met z'n 3en naar de hal en de dokter zei:"ze heeft een harde klap opgevangen en we hebben haar arm in het gips moeten zetten". Verder heeft ze een hersenschudding en aantal blauwe plekken, maar dat zal allemaal in de loop van tijd wel genezen. Helaas moet ik u meedelen dat we de baby niet konden redden. Ik bleef verschrikt staren en er gingen 1000 gedachten door m'n hoofd. "Baby?" zei anwar verbaasd, volgens mij vergist u zich dokter, want selwa was niet zwanger. Ik keek anwar aan en hij zei:"dit is haar beste vriendin, vertel 't 'm dan iman". De dokter werd geroepen door een zuster en hij excuseerde zich en liep weg. "Waarom zei je niks over die vergissing van de zwangerschap, iman?", vroeg anwar op een rustige toon. Ik vroeg aan hem of we even zouden gaan zitten en dus liepen we naar een paar stoelen die aan het einde van gang stonden. Ik wist niet hoe ik moest beginnen, ik was nog helemaal geschokt van alles. Anwar, de dokter heeft zich niet vergist, want selwa was helaas wel zwanger. Anwar keek me serieus aan en kon even niks zeggen, hij stond op en vroeg:"van wie dan?". Dat wist ze zelf ook niet zei ik. Dat meen je niet, hoezo wist ze dat zelf ook niet, je gaat toch niet zomaar met iemand naar bed, a3iebadelah? vroeg anwar. Dat is 'm nou juist, anwar, ze is niet met 'm naar bed geweest, want ze is ruwweg verkracht! Anwar ging naast me zitten en vroeg:"verkracht?". Ja zei ik huilend, ze is de afgelopen tijd gewoon door een hel gegaan anwar. Ze is verkracht en daarbij komt dan dat ze dus haar maagdelijkheid kwijt was en net als klap op de vuurpijl is ze ook nog 's zwanger van die r.o.t.zak. En net als je denkt dat het niet erger kan, dan krijg je zoiets;"een ongeluk dat bijna dodelijk was". Anwar troostte mij en zei: "dit is echt erg, meskiena selwa het moet een nachtmerrie voor d'r zijn". Maar iman, de politie heeft alleen jou gebeld d'r familie weet dus nog van niks. Ja je hebt gelijk, dat is mij helemaal ontschoten zei ik verschrikt. Maar dan moet ik eerst nog even met de dokter praten, want hij mag niet vertellen dat ze zwanger was, want anders krijgt ze meskiena nog meer te verduren. Ik liep naar de balie en vroeg of ze de dokter van mevrouw amrani even voor me konden zoeken, want ik heb 'm iets belangrijks te vertellen. De zuster pleegde een telefoontje en zei dat hij zo zou komen. Ik zei tegen anwar:"je moet hier weg, want zodra ik 'r familie heb gebeld zullen ze binnen 10 minuten hier zijn en ze mogen ons niet samen zien". Ja je hebt gelijk zei anwar, we moeten voorzichtig zijn,hij wenste me sterkte en zei dat hij me zou bellen en gaf me een kus op m'n voorhoofd en ging weg. Ik belde meteen d'r ouders op en vertelde wat er gebeurd was en ze zeiden dat ze er meteen aankwamen. Net toen ik ophing zag ik de dokter aankomen lopen. Ik liep 'm tegemoet en zei:"dokter, ik moet u zeggen dat niemand behalve ik, wist dat selwa zwanger was". Daar is een hele belangrijke reden voor; want haar familie zou dan niks meer met 'r te maken willen hebben. Dus alsjeblieft dokter, ze heeft nu het kind verloren, maar zeg niks over de zwangerschap of de miskraam, want dat grote problemen voor d'r meebrengen. De dokter keek mij aan en vroeg:"als dat haar wens is dan heb ik natuurlijk een geheimhoudingsplicht". Ja ik weet zeker dat zij dat ook wil dokter, zei ik. Ze is meerderjarig dus ik ben ook niet verplicht om iets daarover tegen de ouders te zeggen, zei de dokter. Dank u wel dokter dat is echt heel belangrijk voor d'r. "Komt alles wel weer goed met d'r? vroeg ik. "Ja lichamelijk wel" antwoordde de dokter. "Iman, Iman!" hoorde ik iemand schreeuwen, ik zag de ouders en de broer van selwa mijn richting oplopen in vlugge passen. Ik begroette hun en vertelde ze dat selwa was aangereden door een auto en dat ze nu sliep, maar dat alles volgens de dokter goed zou komen. De moeder van selwa begon te huilen, "het is allemaal mijn schuld, ik heb er gestuurd om brood te halen bij de winkel" zei ze. Nee, dat is niet zo het is het lot tante, het was zo voorbestemd, daar heeft niemand schuld aan, zei ik troostend. "Waar ligt selwa?" vroeg haar vader me. "Kom maar mee" zei ik en liep naar d'r kamer toe en deed zachtjes de deur open en zag dat selwa nog steeds sliep. We gingen met z'n allen naar binnen en de moeder van selwa, kuste d'r op d'r wang en d'r tranen bleven maar komen. Ik liet ze maar even alleen, want hun waren tenslotte haar familie. Ik ging in de hal zitten en dacht na over alles wat er deze dag gebeurd was. Aan de ene kant zal selwa misschien wel opgelucht zijn dat ze het kind verloren heeft hoe harteloos dat ook klinkt. Haar hele leven was haar in 1 moment ontnomen en zij bleef met de onherstelbare schade zitten, dat teveel was voor een marokkaans meisje. Ik hoop dat die engerd die haar dit heeft aangedaan in de hel mag wegrotten. De dokter had de familie bij selwa weggestuurd, hij zei dat ze door de medicijnen nu toch niet zou wakker worden, pas morgenochtend op z'n vroegst. En tenslotte was ze uit levensgevaar, dus de dokter vond het beter als wij naar huis gingen om van de schok te bekomen en om wat te rusten en morgen terug te komen. We stemden in en gingen weg, de ouders van selwa zetten mij af bij mijn thuis. Ik ging meteen naar boven en nam een hete douche om alle vermoeidheid weg te spoelen. Toen ik beneden kwam vroeg m'n moeder of ik wilde eten, want hun hadden een uur geleden al gegeten. Ik zei dat ik het eten zelf wel zou verwarmen en opscheppen. Ik zag dat ze sphaggetti had gemaakt, hhhmmm lekker, ik had de hele dag nog niks gegeten. Terwijl ik at, vertelde ik m'n moeder van selwa's ongeluk. Mijn moeder vond het heel erg en besloot om selwa's moeder even te bellen om d'r medeleven te betuigen. Toen ik klaar was met eten ging ik naar boven en deed de t.v. aan om te kijken of er wat speelde en net toen ik lekker lag, ging de bel. Ik had geen zin om open te doen, mijn ouders zitten toch beneden dus die doen wel open. Ik pakte mijn mobiel en deed 'm aan, want in het ziekenhuis mocht ik 'm niet aan laten staan. Ik zag dat anwar me 4 x gebeld had. Ik vond het stiekeme gedoe eigenlijk niet leuk, het liefst zou ik gewoon met anwar om willen gaan zonder dat ik hoef te liegen, maar ja dat kan natuurlijk alleen als we getrouwd zijn. Dat zou ik eigenlijk best wel willen, ik en anwar houden van elkaar dus waarom eigenlijk niet, waarom was ik bang? De volgende keer dat ik 'm zie, zal ik het met 'm bespreken want ik wil geen dingen meer doen achter de rug van mijn ouders. Ik hoorde iemand zachtjes op de deur kloppen, "ja" riep ik. De deur ging open en omar stapte naar binnen, "Salaam 3aleikoem, heb je 't druk?".

----------


## maroROCKS

Toen ik uit de bus stapte, zag ik de auto van anwar al staan, dus ik liep er naar toe. Anwar had mij blijkbaar ook zien aankomen lopen en stapte uit z'n auto. Ik liep naar 'm toe en hij gaf me een kus op m'n wang en omhelsde mij en zei:"wat heb ik je gemist zeg". Ja ik jou ook, zei ik. We stapten in en reden aan en toen we eenmaal op de snelweg zaten, ging m'n telefoon. Ik nam op en hoorde ineens aan de andere kant:"Goededag mevrouw, ik ben erik schouten van de politie"....eh ja wat is er dan, waarom belt u mij?" vroeg ik. Ik zou graag van u willen weten of u mevrouw S. amrani kent. Ik schrok ontzettend.............DAT WAS SELWA! Ja dat klopt die ken ik wat is er met haar, wat is er gebeurd!? Mevrouw ik vind het vervelend om door de telefoon te moeten zeggen, maar mevrouw amrani heeft een ongeluk gehad, ze is aangereden een auto maar we weten nog niet veel, ze is nu in het ziekenhuis en in haar telefoon stond uw naam bovenaan in de lijst dus vandaar dat we eerst u belden. Oowww mijn god, in welke ziekenhuis ligt ze?! Ze ligt in het Catharine ziekenhuis mevrouw, zei de agent. Ik hing op en keek anwar aan:"we moeten snel naar het ziekenhuis, selwa heeft een ongeluk gehad huilde ik". Anwar nam meteen de eerste afrit om terug te rijden. "Hoe komt 't, wat is er dan gebeurd?" vroeg anwar bezorgd. Ik weet 't niet zei ik half verdrinkend in mijn tranen. Na een kwartier en vele tranen later, waren we er eindelijk. Ik stapte uit en rende naar binnen naar de receptie, ze verwezen mij naar de 11e etage kamer 15. Toen ik daar aankwam was er een dokter bij d'r en selwa lag er slapend of bewusteloos bij, ik wist 't niet. De dokter vroeg of ik familie was en ik loog maar van ja, want anders vertelde hij me misschien niet wat er aan de hand was en dan zou ik gek worden. Kan ik u dan buiten even spreken, anders verstoren we mevrouw amrani d'r rust misschien. We liepen met z'n 3en naar de hal en de dokter zei:"ze heeft een harde klap opgevangen en we hebben haar arm in het gips moeten zetten". Verder heeft ze een hersenschudding en aantal blauwe plekken, maar dat zal allemaal in de loop van tijd wel genezen. Helaas moet ik u meedelen dat we de baby niet konden redden. Ik bleef verschrikt staren en er gingen 1000 gedachten door m'n hoofd. "Baby?" zei anwar verbaasd, volgens mij vergist u zich dokter, want selwa was niet zwanger. Ik keek anwar aan en hij zei:"dit is haar beste vriendin, vertel 't 'm dan iman". De dokter werd geroepen door een zuster en hij excuseerde zich en liep weg. "Waarom zei je niks over die vergissing van de zwangerschap, iman?", vroeg anwar op een rustige toon. Ik vroeg aan hem of we even zouden gaan zitten en dus liepen we naar een paar stoelen die aan het einde van gang stonden. Ik wist niet hoe ik moest beginnen, ik was nog helemaal geschokt van alles. Anwar, de dokter heeft zich niet vergist, want selwa was helaas wel zwanger. Anwar keek me serieus aan en kon even niks zeggen, hij stond op en vroeg:"van wie dan?". Dat wist ze zelf ook niet zei ik. Dat meen je niet, hoezo wist ze dat zelf ook niet, je gaat toch niet zomaar met iemand naar bed, a3iebadelah? vroeg anwar. Dat is 'm nou juist, anwar, ze is niet met 'm naar bed geweest, want ze is ruwweg verkracht! Anwar ging naast me zitten en vroeg:"verkracht?". Ja zei ik huilend, ze is de afgelopen tijd gewoon door een hel gegaan anwar. Ze is verkracht en daarbij komt dan dat ze dus haar maagdelijkheid kwijt was en net als klap op de vuurpijl is ze ook nog 's zwanger van die r.o.t.zak. En net als je denkt dat het niet erger kan, dan krijg je zoiets;"een ongeluk dat bijna dodelijk was". Anwar troostte mij en zei: "dit is echt erg, meskiena selwa het moet een nachtmerrie voor d'r zijn". Maar iman, de politie heeft alleen jou gebeld d'r familie weet dus nog van niks. Ja je hebt gelijk, dat is mij helemaal ontschoten zei ik verschrikt. Maar dan moet ik eerst nog even met de dokter praten, want hij mag niet vertellen dat ze zwanger was, want anders krijgt ze meskiena nog meer te verduren. Ik liep naar de balie en vroeg of ze de dokter van mevrouw amrani even voor me konden zoeken, want ik heb 'm iets belangrijks te vertellen. De zuster pleegde een telefoontje en zei dat hij zo zou komen. Ik zei tegen anwar:"je moet hier weg, want zodra ik 'r familie heb gebeld zullen ze binnen 10 minuten hier zijn en ze mogen ons niet samen zien". Ja je hebt gelijk zei anwar, we moeten voorzichtig zijn,hij wenste me sterkte en zei dat hij me zou bellen en gaf me een kus op m'n voorhoofd en ging weg. Ik belde meteen d'r ouders op en vertelde wat er gebeurd was en ze zeiden dat ze er meteen aankwamen. Net toen ik ophing zag ik de dokter aankomen lopen. Ik liep 'm tegemoet en zei:"dokter, ik moet u zeggen dat niemand behalve ik, wist dat selwa zwanger was". Daar is een hele belangrijke reden voor; want haar familie zou dan niks meer met 'r te maken willen hebben. Dus alsjeblieft dokter, ze heeft nu het kind verloren, maar zeg niks over de zwangerschap of de miskraam, want dat grote problemen voor d'r meebrengen. De dokter keek mij aan en vroeg:"als dat haar wens is dan heb ik natuurlijk een geheimhoudingsplicht". Ja ik weet zeker dat zij dat ook wil dokter, zei ik. Ze is meerderjarig dus ik ben ook niet verplicht om iets daarover tegen de ouders te zeggen, zei de dokter. Dank u wel dokter dat is echt heel belangrijk voor d'r. "Komt alles wel weer goed met d'r? vroeg ik. "Ja lichamelijk wel" antwoordde de dokter. "Iman, Iman!" hoorde ik iemand schreeuwen, ik zag de ouders en de broer van selwa mijn richting oplopen in vlugge passen. Ik begroette hun en vertelde ze dat selwa was aangereden door een auto en dat ze nu sliep, maar dat alles volgens de dokter goed zou komen. De moeder van selwa begon te huilen, "het is allemaal mijn schuld, ik heb er gestuurd om brood te halen bij de winkel" zei ze. Nee, dat is niet zo het is het lot tante, het was zo voorbestemd, daar heeft niemand schuld aan, zei ik troostend. "Waar ligt selwa?" vroeg haar vader me. "Kom maar mee" zei ik en liep naar d'r kamer toe en deed zachtjes de deur open en zag dat selwa nog steeds sliep. We gingen met z'n allen naar binnen en de moeder van selwa, kuste d'r op d'r wang en d'r tranen bleven maar komen. Ik liet ze maar even alleen, want hun waren tenslotte haar familie. Ik ging in de hal zitten en dacht na over alles wat er deze dag gebeurd was. Aan de ene kant zal selwa misschien wel opgelucht zijn dat ze het kind verloren heeft hoe harteloos dat ook klinkt. Haar hele leven was haar in 1 moment ontnomen en zij bleef met de onherstelbare schade zitten, dat teveel was voor een marokkaans meisje. Ik hoop dat die engerd die haar dit heeft aangedaan in de hel mag wegrotten. De dokter had de familie bij selwa weggestuurd, hij zei dat ze door de medicijnen nu toch niet zou wakker worden, pas morgenochtend op z'n vroegst. En tenslotte was ze uit levensgevaar, dus de dokter vond het beter als wij naar huis gingen om van de schok te bekomen en om wat te rusten en morgen terug te komen. We stemden in en gingen weg, de ouders van selwa zetten mij af bij mijn thuis. Ik ging meteen naar boven en nam een hete douche om alle vermoeidheid weg te spoelen. Toen ik beneden kwam vroeg m'n moeder of ik wilde eten, want hun hadden een uur geleden al gegeten. Ik zei dat ik het eten zelf wel zou verwarmen en opscheppen. Ik zag dat ze sphaggetti had gemaakt, hhhmmm lekker, ik had de hele dag nog niks gegeten. Terwijl ik at, vertelde ik m'n moeder van selwa's ongeluk. Mijn moeder vond het heel erg en besloot om selwa's moeder even te bellen om d'r medeleven te betuigen. Toen ik klaar was met eten ging ik naar boven en deed de t.v. aan om te kijken of er wat speelde en net toen ik lekker lag, ging de bel. Ik had geen zin om open te doen, mijn ouders zitten toch beneden dus die doen wel open. Ik pakte mijn mobiel en deed 'm aan, want in het ziekenhuis mocht ik 'm niet aan laten staan. Ik zag dat anwar me 4 x gebeld had. Ik vond het stiekeme gedoe eigenlijk niet leuk, het liefst zou ik gewoon met anwar om willen gaan zonder dat ik hoef te liegen, maar ja dat kan natuurlijk alleen als we getrouwd zijn. Dat zou ik eigenlijk best wel willen, ik en anwar houden van elkaar dus waarom eigenlijk niet, waarom was ik bang? De volgende keer dat ik 'm zie, zal ik het met 'm bespreken want ik wil geen dingen meer doen achter de rug van mijn ouders. Ik hoorde iemand zachtjes op de deur kloppen, "ja" riep ik. De deur ging open en omar stapte naar binnen, "Salaam 3aleikoem, heb je 't druk?". Ik keek 'm even aan en zei:"nee hoor, ben gewoon t.v. aan het kijken, zoek je redouan?". Nee, redouan is nog aan 't douchen en ik dacht misschien kan ik je even gezelschap houden. Ja, is wel goed zei ik en wees naar een lege stoel langs mijn bed. Nog bedankt voor de cd zei ik. Niets te danken zei omar, maar vond je 'm mooi? Ja tuurlijk, ik hou heel veel van muziek en dat zijn ook nog 's mijn favoriete nummers, zei ik met een glimlach. Zeg trouwens ik heb gehoord van dat ongeluk van selwa, wat vervelend zeg, zei omar medelevend. Meskiena, zij krijgt alleen nare toestanden over zich heen de laatste tijd, echt het is gewoon zo oneerlijk, zei ik verdrietig. Ja iman, het leven is soms echt alles behalve eerlijk zei omar met een zucht. "Kan ik iets voor d'r doen?", vroeg hij. Als jij pijn en verdriet kan laten verdwijnen, dan heb ik wel een grote opdracht voor je zei ik sarcastisch. Omar glimlachte en zei: "als ik over zulke krachten bezat dan had ik ook mezelf genezen". We moesten allebei lachen en ik zei:"wat is er met je dan?". Ewa iedereen heeft zo z'n eigen portie problemen, zei hij. Als jullie mannen het ze3ma al moeilijk hebben, wat moeten wij vrouwen dan wel niet zeggen, lachte ik. Nou wij hebben het best zwaar hoor, vrouwen zijn niet de makkelijkste wezens om mee te leven grijnsde hij. Och dat komt gewoon omdat jullie ons niet begrijpen en niet weten wat wij willen, zei ik. Ja dat is volgens mij een wereld geheim, want geen enkele man weet wat een vrouw wil volgens mij, zei omar. "Wat wil jij dan eigenlijk iman?" vroeg omar ineens serieus. Ik probeerde er een geintje van te maken, maar voordat ik de kans kreeg, zei omar:"nee iman, ik meen het;"wat wil jij?". Ik was overrompeld het was net of hij mij een moeilijke wiskundesom vroeg op te lossen. Ik keek 'm bedenkelijk aan en antwoordde:"tja gelukkig zijn". "Nee iman, dat is te ruim genomen, gelukkig zijn dat wil iedereen, maar wat maakt je gelukkig, wat wil je in dit leven?" vroeg omar serieus. Ik ging nog even goed zitten en zei:"nou een leuke baan bijv, een goede gezondheid, kinderen inschallah en natuurlijk een man die van me houdt. Hij keek mij doordringend aan en zei:"dat laatste kan nog eens moeilijk worden aangezien jij niet ziet wanneer iemand van jou houdt". Wa....en nog voordat ik m'n zin kon afmaken....klopte redouan op mijn deur en kwam binnen....h ik was je al kwijt omar en ik hoorde hier stemmen, maar ik wist niet zeker of jij het was, aangezien iman een meerderheidspersoonlijkheid-stoornis heeft en vaak in zichzelf praat. Ha Ha redouan heel leuk zei ik sarcastisch, onze jongen heeft blijkbaar vandaag een weer nieuw woordje geleerd in de dierentuin. Redouan en omar gingen weg en ik bleef verward achter, want die laatste zin van omar:"dat laatste kan nog eens moeilijk worden aangezien jij niet ziet wanneer iemand van jou houdt"..............het bleef maar in m'n hoofd ronddwalen. Bedoelde hij nou daarmee dat hij van me hield?

----------


## saidaatje

:ole:  

Ik ben verslaafd geraakt aan dit verhaal. Het is echt ongelovelijk. Ik ben best wel benieuwd wat je toekomstplannen zijn qua werken, want ik moet toegeven je hebt echt wel schrijverstalent . serieus. Je zou van dit verhaal al een leuke pocket kunnen maken..............

----------


## my_amel

ik heb nog nooit zo veel belangsteling gehad om te lezen.....

ik ben nog nooit zo vaak ingelogd in een 1 dag..........

dit verhaal is super 

je moet echt schrijfer worden

sireus!!!!!!

ik koop al je boeken  :stout:  

oke?

----------


## Rwina  Cousina

Hahahaha......Saidaatje wollahila je hebt gelijk dit verhaal is TOPPIE, de MAX


XXXXXikramXXXXXX  :zwaai:

----------


## Rwina  Cousina

Hahahaha......Saidaatje wollahila je hebt gelijk dit verhaal is TOPPIE, de MAX


XXXXXikramXXXXXX  :zwaai:

----------


## saidaatje

hoi ikram,

ja he het is gewoon een superverhaal. Meer valt er niet over te zeggen.

groetjes saidaatje

----------


## maroROCKS

Ahlan wa sahlen,

H My_amel, ga je al mijn boeken kopen dan? Ik hoor: Ka_ching!  :wijs:  
Thanx Rwina  Cousina en saidaatje voor jullie leuke complimentjes, in het "echte"(ze3ma) leven, werk ik als administratief medewerkster, dus eigenlijk verre van creatief  :grote grijns:  

nou ik zit hier helemaal bekaf achter m'n p.c. om een stukje af te maken voor jullie, dus here it is:------->>>>



Nou blijkbaar heeft ie je dat wel vergeven anders zou hij je geen bloemen sturen, toch? Hier heb je mijn telefoon bel die jongen nou gewoon en praat met 'm en kijk wat hij te zeggen heeft, zei ik optimistisch en reikte haar m'n telefoon aan. Ze keek er even na en pakte 'm aan en toetste het nummer wat op de kaart stond in. "Hij gaat over" zei ze zenuwachtig. Ik ging langs d'r op bed zitten en probeerde mee te luisteren. "Hallo met rachid" hoorden we ineens, ik keek selwa aan en ze nam een diepe adem en zei:"hoi rachid met selwa". "Selwa hoi, wat ben ik blij dat je belt, want ik maakte me zo'n zorgen, hoe gaat het nu met je?", zei rachid. Ewa elhemdoelilah ik leeft tenminste nog, antwoordde selwa. Ja ik ben me kapot geschrokken, toen ik het hoorde en ik wilde zo graag naar je toe, maar ik was bang dat je ouders dan raar op zouden kijken, ook al ben ik je buurjongen ze zouden denk ik wel doorhebben dat er meer aan de hand is. "Ja ik begrijp 't, je hebt juist gehandeld" zei selwa. Rachid ik zou heel graag met je willen praten, maar niet nu pas als ik uit ziekenhuis ben, vind je dat goed? "Ja dat is goed, zou ik dan wel een keer op bezoek mogen komen, want ik wil je heel graag zien" zei rachid afwachtend. Selwa keek mij vragend aan, ik knikte dat ze ja moest zeggen. "Stel dat mijn ouders dan hem hier aantreffen?", fluisterde ze. Zeg dan dat hij na bezoektijd moet komen en dan vraag ik de verpleegster wel of ze een uitzondering maakt omdat hij ze3ma niet hier woont en dat hij speciaal voor je helemaal hier naartoe is gekomen, geloof me daar trappen ze wel in zei ik. "Ok is goed rachid, maar kom morgenavond dan na bezoektijd, goed?" zei selwa onzeker. Wacha selwa dat is afgesproken, ik zie je morgenavond, allah sheffiek(beterschap) dankje rachid, beslama. Selwa hing op en slaakte een diepe zucht, pffffff dat heb ik dan ook weer gehad. De ouders van selwa kwamen na een paar minuten ook binnengewandeld en ik besloot om naar huis te gaan. De volgende dag ging ik 's avonds op bezoek bij d'r, ze was best zenuwachtig want ze zou rachid zien. Ik wist zeker dat het goed zou komen tussen die 2, ze waren echt voor elkaar geschapen. Net toen het bezoekuur voorbij was kwam de zuster en ze zei dat ze bezoek had, maar dat het eigenlijk niet kon, omdat het bezoekuur al afgelopen was. Ik kreeg de verpleegster toch zo ver met mijn overtuigingskracht om rachid even bij d'r te laten. Ok zei de verpleegster, maar een half uur en geen seconde langer. Rachid had een prachtige doos bonbons bij zich en liep vol met blijdschap de kamer binnen. Hij gaf mij en selwa een hand en ging op een stoel zitten, langs selwa's bed. Ik gaf selwa een kus en zei dat ik echt weg moest, want ik had m'n moeder beloofd om op tijd thuis te zijn(gelogen, maar ja die 2 hadden samen tijd nodig om te praten). "Hoe voel je je selwa, gaat het al een beetje beter?" vroeg rachid, bezorgd. "Ja elhamdoelilah" zei selwa een beetje verlegen. "Rachid ik...................ik wil je eigenlijk zo veel vertellen maar.....eeehh... ik weet gewoon niet zo goed hoe ik moet beginnen", zei selwa voorzichtig. Nee selwa, jij hoeft mij niets uit te leggen........ik besef nu pas wat voor vervelend persoon ik ben geweest. "H, hoe bedoel je?" vroeg selwa ineens verbaasd. "Ewa ik dacht dat jij hetzelfde voelde voor mij als ik voor jou selwa, vandaar dat ik je niet kon loslaten", zei rachid. Maar toen jij dat ongeluk kreeg heb ik er nog eens goed overnagedacht en heb nu pas ingezien dat je gewoon niet hetzelfde voelde voor mij, maar dat ik gewoon te koppig en te trots om dat in te zien. Daarom wilde ik je nu pers zien om het met je uit te praten, zodat we weer allebei verder kunnen met ons leven. Selwa het spijt me dat ik me zo opdringerig heb gedragen, ik had echt een waas voor m'n ogen en zag de werkelijkheid niet meer en dacht alleen aan m'n eigen gevoelens. Ik wil je gewoon laten weten dat ik je niet meer lastig zal vallen en hoop dat jij gelukkig wordt. Ik heb m'n moeder zelfs verteld dat ik toch met m'n nicht uit marokko zal trouwen, want dat zou ik doen als ik niet verliefd op jou was geworden, maar aangezien het niets heeft mogen worden tussen ons heb ik besloten om toch maar m'n moeder's zin te doen. Selwa wist niet hoe ze hierop moest reageren, dit was totaal niet het scenario dat ze in gedachten had gehad. Nee zo had het niet moeten gaan, hij moest zeggen dat ie van me hield en ik zou 'm dan de waarheid vertellen over wat zich de afgelopen maanden had afgespeeld en dan zou het goedkomen tussen ons. Maar deze woorden die hij me net voorlegde zijn alles behalve waar ik op hoopte. "Hoe moet ik nu reageren, ik kan moeilijk zeggen dat ik toch van 'm hield net nadat hij er eindelijk vrede mee had dat ik 'm had afgewezen?". Nee dat kon ik niet en ik was er trouwens te trots voor en hij zou misschien toch denken dat ik dan gewoon jaloers was omdat hij nou een toekomst zou hebben met een andere vrouw. "Selwa is alles goed?" hoorde ik rachid ineens vragen. Ik keek 'm aan en zei:"ja hoor, ik ben gewoon een beetje moe, maar ik ben blij voor je dat je weet wat je wilt, zei ik zo overtuigend mogelijk, want het leek net of ik m'n hard in duizend stukjes had horen neer vallen. Nou dan laat ik je maar rusten, ik hoop dat je snel weer beter wordt. Hij stond op gaf me een hand, het leek net of ik 'm nooit meer zou zien, het was nu definitief want als hij nu weg zou lopen dan was het voorbij tussen ons. Ik wilde z'n hand niet loslaten, ik hoorde allerlei stemmen in m'n hoofd: "komop selwa vertel je gevoelens zeg dat je gek op 'm bent en dat je niet zonder 'm kunt, want als je het nu niet doet dan is je kans verkeken". Ik keek 'm aan en ik hoorde m'n hart in m'n keel bonzen en.......

----------


## RiffiaThat'sMe!

Nou.... ik heb zoals vele mensen hiero, er gewoon geen woorden voor  :Wink:  

Echt knap van je dat je zo'n verhaal kan verzinnen, lijkt wel echt....
Het verhaal speelt zich zo goed af, een dikke 10 meid!!!!
Ga zo door 

Groetjes mensen  :blauwe kus:

----------


## maryam86

Heyyyyyy!


Niet te doen, niet te doen. Ik log me hier wel 1000 keer per dag in om te zien of je al een vervolg hebt geschreven. Het is een geweldig verhaal. Nou ik zit weer vol spanning op het vervolg te wachten. Snel wat ! Nee nee, grapje. Ik ga niet te opdringerig doen, neem maar je tijd. 

dikke x
Maryam

----------


## maroROCKS

ik deed langzaam een poging iets uit m'n mond te krijgen, maar het enige wat eruit kwam was........."beslama rachid". Ik zag hoe hij de kamer uitliep en uit mijn zicht verdween. Mijn ogen werden vochtig en ik voelde de tranen op mijn oogleden branden, "wat ben ik ook stom" zei ik zachtjes tegen mezelf. Ik keek naar het plafond en de tranen stroomden 1 voor 1 over m'n wangen en de hele tijd ging er door m'n hoofd:"hij gaat trouwen, hoe kan hij nou gaan trouwen?". Ik deed m'n ogen dicht en probeerde zowel mijn fysieke als emotionele pijn te vergeten en ik viel uiteindelijk in slaap. 

Vanuit iman's perspectief weer:

De volgende dag toen ik bij selwa in het ziekenhuis langs ging, zag ik dat ze verdrietig was. Ze vertelde me dat zij en rachid geen toekomst meer samen en vertelde me wat er gisteren gebeurd was. "Zal ik met 'm gaan praten selwa?", "jij hebt het ook al zo zwaar gehad" zei ik. Nee iman, laat maar het heeft geen zin het heeft gewoon niet zo mogen zijn, kijk maar hoe 't iedere keer gaat, we worden elke keer weer uit elkaar gedreven. Eerst mijn verkrachting en nu weer door dit ongeluk, het is gewoon niet voorbestemd dat wij samen zijn, zei selwa gerriteerd en droevig tegelijk. Ik besloot om het maar hierbij te laten, want ik wilde haar niet overstuur maken, dat is het laatste wat ze nodig had. Een paar weken later was selwa al thuis en bijna weer helemaal de oude, alleen had ze nog haar arm van haar elleboog tot d'r hand in het gips. Ik ging regelmatig bij haar langs om te checken hoe 't met 'r ging. Ik liep m'n straat uit en was op weg naar selwa en ik zag rachid een paar meter verderop en liep naar 'm toe. "Salaam iman, hoe is 't met je? vroeg hij vriendelijk. Ik reageerde normaal en vroeg hoe 't met 'm ging."Ik heb gehoord dat je gaat trouwen met je nicht uit marokko", zei ik heel onschuldig. Ja dat klopt, zei rachid. Maar hoe kun je nou met iemand gaan trouwen, terwijl je nog maar een paar weken geleden helemaal verliefd op selwa was en je zei nog wel dat je van d'r hield, zei ik zonder erbij na te denken. "Wil je zeggen dat dat dus helemaal over is en dat je niet meer van d'r houd?" vroeg ik. Rachid keek mij aan alsof hij wakker werd geschud, ja maar iman selwa wilde niks met mij te maken hebben en ik kon 'r moeilijk dwingen om met mij om te gaan zei rachid. Ach jullie mannen snappen er ook helemaal niks van, zuchtte ik. Huhh? "Ik begrijp 't even niet iman, want wat bedoel je nou?" vroeg rachid. "Nee laat maar rachid, ik heb niks gezegd ik moet nu echt weg, beslama" zei ik en liep door. Ik belde bij selwa aan en selwa deed de deur open, h iman leuk dat je er bent lieverd en ze gaf me een dikke kus. Ik hoorde allemaal stemmen vanuit de woonkamer, "hebben jullie bezoek?" vroeg ik. Selwa knikte en ze zei:"het is een speciaal bezoek" en ze gaf me een knipoog. "Wat, je bedoelt dat die mensen er zijn om je hand te vragen?", vroeg ik verbaasd. Ja iman, dat bedoel ik inderdaad lachte selwa. "Wat ga je doen?" vroeg ik. Ik weet 't niet iman, maar ik neem 't wel in overweging misschien dat ik eindelijk dan een stukje geluk vind, zei selwa. Ja selwa, maar trouwen moet je doen met de man van wie je houdt en jij kent die jongen niet eens die je hand is komen vragen zei ik. Ja ik kan 'm toch leren kennen en misschien kan ik ook leren van 'm te houden, zei selwa onverschillig. Ja maar hij rachid niet h zei ik. Selwa keek meteen op naar mij en ik zei:"zie dat bedoel ik nou, ik hoef zijn naam maar te laten vallen en meteen glinsteren je ogen selwa". "Iman dat is verleden tijd, hij is verder gegaan met zijn leven en ik moet dat ook maar 's doen, ik moet me op de toekomst richten dat is veel belangrijker",zei selwa vastberaden. Hoe moet het nu verder dacht ik, want ik 'r toch niet zomaar de grootste fout van d'r leven laten maken en met iemand laten trouwen, voor wie ze eigenlijk niks voelde? Toen ik die avond thuis was en in mijn bed lag, was ik alles aan 't overdenken en bedacht hoe ik rachid en selwa weer bij elkaar kon brengen. Mijn telefoon ging, het was anwar........de lieverd hij had sinds het ongeluk bijna iedere dag gebeld. Anwar wilde me graag zien en we spraken af voor de volgende dag. Anwar haalde me op van het station en we reden naar een grote park, het was er prachtig. Het was nu bijna herfst en je zag de bladeren van de bomen helemaal verkleuren naar het rood-gele. Hij ging naar z'n kofferbak en haalde er een picknick-mand en een kleedje uit. Oooh, zo toe maar meneer heeft alles goed voorbeid zei ik plagerig. Ewa dat ik een romanticus ben is mijn enige minpunt, zei anwar en keek met een big smile. We liepen naar een vijvertje en besloten om erlangs te gaan zitten. We hadden een heerlijke lunch gegeten en we waren druk aan het praten en geintjes aan het maken. Anwar had niet in de gaten dat zijn portomonnee uit zijn broekzak was gerold, toen hij aan het eten was. "Eeej  meneer, ben je niks kwijt ofzo?" vroeg ik. Anwar voelde meteen in z'n broekzakken en hij keek me met een grijns aan en zei: "heb je m'n zakken gerold, yek?". Ik had intussen m'n handen achter m'n rug en zei met een glimlach:"raad maar in welke hand hij zit". Anwar dacht even na en zei:"ik gok op rechts". Ik liet m'n rechterhand zien die leeg was en zei:"helaas, maar ik geef je nog een kans". Hij lachte en zei:"Ok links dan maar". "Helaas meneer alweer niks, u moet helaas met lege handen naar huis zei ik lachend". Anwar schoof langzaam naar me toe en probeerde de portomonnee van achter mijn rug te pakken te krijgen, ik verloor mijn evenwicht en ik belandde met mijn hoofd in het gras met anwar bovenop mij, maar ik liet de portomonnee nog steeds niet los. Ik had m'n armen gespreid en anwar probeerde 'm te grijpen en kreeg 'm te pakken en hij keek me aan en waren helemaal buiten adem van het lachen en stoeien. "Ga van me af" zei ik. Tja ik weet niet of ik dat wel moet doen, want het bevalt me zo wel zei anwar geniepig. Hij keek mij aan en we zeiden niks, ik kon alleen maar toezien hoe z'n gezicht steeds dicherbij de mijne kwam. Hij leunde zachtjes met zijn voorhoofd tegen de mijne en zei:"weet je wel hoeveel ik van je houd?". We keken elkaar intens aan en langzaamaan vonden onze lippen vonden elkaar. Hoe hij mij kuste, was niet te beschrijven ik voelde toen pas wat passie betekende, mijn hart ging als een bezetene te keer. Ik streek met m'n hand zachtjes door z'n haar. Ik voelde hoe hij z'n hand in de mijne zette en het leek of de tijd stil stond bij dit moment. Ik onderbrak de kus, keek 'm aan en zei:" ik hou ook van jou".





Sooo da was ie weer  :plet:  to be continued.....  :grote grijns: 
fijn dat jullie allemaal leesplezier hebben, groetjes en tot laters mensen  :engel:

----------


## maryam86

Helloooo!

Ik heb er geen woorden voor, de max gewoon!
Doe zo verder zou ik zeggen.
dikke x
maryam

----------


## saidaatje

was weer op en top!!!

----------


## Rwina  Cousina

idd saidaatje  :bril:  XxXxXikramXxXxX  :zwaai:

----------


## my_amel

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa wat jammer dat het afgelopen is
 :huil:  ik kan wel huilen 

je fan

----------


## maroROCKS

Er verscheen langzaam een glimlach op z'n gezicht en zei:"weet je dat dat de eerste keer is dat je dat tegen me zegt?". Ja anwar, ik ben niet zo open als jij, ik ben meer een afwachtend persoon, ik moet me eerst veilig en vertrouwd bij iemand voelen voordat ik mijn gevoelens deel zei ik een beetje verdedigend. Imane, ik werd eerlijk gezegd een beetje onzeker over ons, omdat ik je al zovaak mijn liefde had verklaard en jij nog niet 1 keer. Dus ik bleef mezelf voorhouden dat je dat nog wel zou doen en dat je gewoon tijd nodig had zei anwar. Daarom voel ik me ook zo goed bij jou anwar, want je bent geduldig en je weet altijd hoe je me gelukkig kunt maken zei ik. Hij streek met z'n hand langs m'n gezicht en zei:"Iman, ik verlang zo erg naar je, ik wil je". Net voordat ik m'n mond open wilde doen om iets te zeggen, legde hij z'n wijsvinger op m'n mond en zei:"trouw met me". Ik bleef even stil, "die woorden" hadden me sprakeloos gemaakt. Ik had er laatst zelf ook over nagedacht en nu was het echt menens, anwar wil met trouwen."Dit waren de woorden waar alle marokkaanse meiden altijd op wachtten, toch?". Ik weet 't niet hoor anwar........je bent niet echt romantisch en ik zoek toch eigenlijk meer een man die me kan verrassen met een ring in een bloem of met een picknick in het park, zei ik plagend. Ewa zulke perfecte mannen die bestaan niet en mocht je er toch zo n tegenkomen dan moet je 'm niet laten gaan, grijnsde anwar doodleuk. Ja anwar, ik wil dolgraag met je trouwen, zei ik serieus. Die middag bespraken we wanneer anwar en z'n ouders langs zouden komen om m'n hand te vragen. Anwar wilde zo snel mogelijk en eerlijk gezegd ik ook, want dan hoefden we elkaar niet meer te zien achter de rug van onze ouders. Toen ik thuiskwam begroette ik mijn ouders en vroeg m'n moeder:"ewa, waarom heb je niet gezegd dat selwa gaat trouwen?". Ik keek 'r aan en dacht:"heeft selwa dan al besloten dat ze met die jongen gaat trouwen, ze zou er toch over na gaan denken?". Ik liet niets van m'n verbaasdheid merken aan m'n ouders en zei:"ohh ja helemaal vergeten". Ik ging meteen naar boven en belde selwa op:"hoi met selwa" hoorde ik aan de andere kant. "Ja h met iman, hoe gaat 't?" vroeg ik. "Ja gaat wel goed elhamdoelilah" zei selwa rustig. "Waar was je iman ik heb je vandaag een paar keer gebeld, maar er werd niet opgenomen" zei selwa. Ja ik was met anwar en mijn telefoon stond uit, vandaar zei ik. "Maar selwa, ik hoor net van m'n moeder dat je gaat trouwen" zei ik. Selwa was even stil en zei:"het nieuws gaat zo snel, ik wilde het je dus vertellen iman, maar je telefoon stond de hele dag uit". "Maar dan nog, waarom heb je zo snel een beslissing genomen, die mensen zijn pas gisteren geweest en vandaag geef je al meteen een antwoord?" vroeg ik. "Iman, ik weet dat je het goed bedoelt, maar ik word deze maand 23 en ik ben klaar met school dus waarom niet?". Je weet heel goed waarom niet, omdat je niet van 'm houdt zei ik. En op den duur gaat het aan je knagen en krijg je er spijt van selwa dus word nou alsjeblieft wakker, heeft dat ongeluk je hersens aangetast ofzo? Iman, ik heb geen vertrouwen in de liefde meer misschien is een gearrangeerd huwelijk beter. Kijk maar wat er gebeurd is;"ik ben verkracht door een marokkaanse jongen en de andere heeft mijn hart gebroken". Nee sorry iman, ik heb er schoon genoeg van het is mooi geweest......en ik moet nu ophangen, kom je morgen langs? Ik stemde toe en we hingen op. Wat een ellende zeg, het houd maar niet op, zei ik in m'n zelf. De volgende dag gingen ik en selwa de stad in om wat te gaan winkelen. Ik vertelde selwa dat anwar en ik zouden gaan trouwen, ze was heel blij voor ons. We hadden net 2 broeken gekocht en we liepen naar een of andere restaurantje waar we iets konden gaan eten, toen ik in 2 bekende ogen keek....het was omar. Hij kwam naar me toe en begroette mij en selwa en vroeg of hij mij even alleen kon spreken. Ik en selwa keken elkaar aan en ik zei:"ben zo terug, ok?" selwa knikte en omar en ik liepen even een paar meter verderop. "Wat is er?" vroeg ik. "Selwa gaat trouwen h?", vroeg omar. Ja dat klopt zei ik. Ik heb via een kennissen vernomen dat ze met iemand naar bed is geweest zei omar. Het leek even of ik verdoofd was. "Ja tuurlijk omar geloof je het zelf, je weet hoe marokkanen zijn, ze moeten altijd roddels de wereld in sturen omdat ze zelf geen leven hebben" zei ik boos. Iman, ik zeg ook niet dat het waar is of niet, ik hoorde het en die jongen die met 'r wil trouwen heeft het volgens mijn kennissen ook al te horen gekregen en ik weet niet hoe zijn reactie hierop is."Dan is hij echt achterlijk als hij het gelooft, want die mensen zijn gewoon jaloers" zei ik. Selwa is een goed en net meisje zei ik en ik kan je met alle zekerheid zeggen dat ze nooit met iemand naar bed zou gaan tenzij ze getrouwd is."En wat schijnheilig zeg trouwens, net of hij ze3ma maagd is, welke marokkaanse jongen is er nou maagd?" zei ik. Iman, ik begrijp wel wat je bedoelt maar in onze gemeenschap kan alleen zo'n roddel al veel schade aanrichten, zei omar. En of we het nou willen of niet maagdheid wordt door velen als een eis gezien, zei omar. Ja voor een vrouw ja, maar een man is een ander verhaal h, ach misschien is het wel beter zo, want ze kent heel die jongen niet dus ik vond het sowieso geen goed idee dat ze met 'm zou trouwen, zei ik. Omar keek me aan en zei:"selwa, boft maar met zo'n goede vriendin". Ja ik bof ook met haar, want een betere vriendin zou ik me ook niet kunnen wensen zei ik. "Iman, weet je nog van die ene nacht in marokko toen we allebei niet konden slapen van de warmte?" zei omar. Ik wilde die dag juist zo snel mogelijk vergeten, maar ik antwoordde:"ja waarom?". Ik begrijp 't niet, want ik voelde duidelijk toen een vonk overspringen tussen ons maar jij houdt me iedere keer op een afstand, zei omar. "Ik weet niet wat je bedoelt omar, maar ik zie je echt gewoon als een vriend van m'n broer en ik vind het spijtig dat jij het anders hebt opgevat", zei ik. "Trouwens waarom doe je mij dit iedere keer aan, terwijl je een vriendin hebt?" floept ik eruit. Vriendin? "Ik heb je toch laatst al verteld dat ik geen vriendin heb, iman?". "Nou als ik ergens een hekel aan heb dan is het liegen omar", zei ik beheersd. "Waar heb jij het over iman, welke vriendin?" vroeg omar verward. Toen we in marokko waren, heb ik je aan de telefoon horen praten en je zei tegen die persoon:"wacha el 7habiba" ik neem aan dat dat geen koosnaampje is voor je mannelijke vrienden, zei ik sarcastisch. Omar keek me aan en lachtte en zei:"en daaruit concludeerde jij dat ik een vriendin had?". "Ja" zei ik een beetje verontwaardigd, "niet dan?". Ach iman, je hebt de verkeerde conclusie getrokken uit 1woordje, zei omar. Ik had die dag mijn zusje aan de lijn en ze kan niet tegen dat woordje "el 7habiba" daarom zeg ik dat altijd tegen d'r om 'r een beetje te plagen, zei omar. Ik was wel even stil en bedacht me hoe dom ik nu leek. Omar grijnsde en vroeg:"nu al je concurrentie is verdwenen, hebben we dan wel een kans?". Voordat ik nog iets kon zeggen riep selwa mij. Haastig zei ik: "ik moet nu echt weg" ik zei nog gedag en liep weer naar selwa toe. Toen ik bij selwa kwam vroeg ik:"wat is er?". "Wat is dat toch met jullie 2, heeft hij de hint nou nog niet begrepen?" vroeg selwa. "Blijkbaar niet, maar zodra hij hoort dat ik ga trouwen geneest hij wel" zei ik. Vreemd h, zo ken je geen een leuke jongen en ineens 2 op hetzelfde moment, zei selwa. Ik wist niet of ik 'r moest vertellen van de gaande roddel over d'r van wat omar mij verteld had. Ik besloot dat het niet relevant was, ze was net een beetje aan het herstellen en ik had geen zin om haar van streek te maken. "Wanneer komt anwar om je hand vragen?", vroeg selwa. Ik glimlachte en zei;"hij vertelde me dat z'n moeder vandaag zou bellen om af te spreken wanneer ze langs konden komen". "Dus zijn moeder is het er wel mee eens dat hij met jou trouwt?" vroeg selwa. Ik dacht even na, en zei:"ja dat weet ik niet, maar dat zal toch wel, wat zou ze er tegen moeten hebben?" vroeg ik. 'Tuurlijk zou ze er niks tegen mogen hebben zei selwa, maar je weet hoe die mgharba zijn h altijd dwarsliggen als het ff kan', zei selwa. Toen we waren uitgewinkeld, gingen we naar selwa's huis. Toen we binnenkwamen, zagen we selwa's moeder wachtend op de bank zitten. "Waar was je?" vroeg d'r moeder boos. Ik zei toch dat ik naar de stad zou gaan met iman, a mamma, zei selwa. Khalid(de man die haar om d'r hand heeft gevraagd) z'n moeder heeft gebeld en gezegd dat ze ervan afzien om jou als de bruid voor hun zoon te nemen. Selwa liet d'r tassen vallen en vroeg:"3lesch, wat is er dan?". Haar moeder schudde d'r hoofd en schreeuwde:"z'n moeder vertelde me dat ze geen hoer wilden maar een bent a ness!". Mijn god, ik wist niet wat ik hoorde, haar moeder geloofde blijkbaar de roddel zomaar zonder d'r dochter het voordeel van de twijfel te geven. Selwa's ogen vulden zich met tranen en vroeg d'r moeder:"ben ik een hoer dan a mamma?". Haar moeder stond op ging voor selwa staan en schreeuwde:"waarom vertellen alle mensen dat dan, zijn wij de enige die het nog niet door hadden ofzo?". "Mamma wie geloof je nou je dochter of die mensen?", schreeuwde selwa huilend. Haar moeder d'r aan en zei heel kil:"als je wilt dat ik je geloof moet je je laten testen, door een dokter om vast te stellen dat je nog maagd bent". En je moet dankbaar zijn, want je vader wilde meteen het huis uitzetten en je broer is je aan het zoeken om je het je te laten voelen om ons zo te vernederen, zei d'r moeder. Ik kon dit niet aanzien en keek selwa's moeder aan en zei:"a geltie, het is niet waar, de mensen die deze leugen hebben verspreid zijn gewoon zieke en jaloerse mensen, want selwa........................nog voordat ik m'n zin kon afmaken schreeuwde haar moeder tegen me:........"Waar bemoei jij je mee, jij zal hier waarschijnlijk wel schuld aan hebben, ga weg ga naar huis! Ik schrok en wist niet wat ik hoorde, ik had selwa's moeder nog nooit zo meegemaakt, ze was kil, gemeen en zo ongeloofelijk kwaad. Ik wist niet wat ik moest doen, ik keek selwa aan en zei:"kom ga met mij mee selwa tot je moeder is afgekoeld, want op deze manier schieten jullie toch niets op". "Hoorde je mij niet, ...ERUIT!" schreeuwde selwa's moeder. Selwa had d'r handen voor d'r gezicht en huilde alleen maar. Ik fluisterde haar in d'r oor:"ik ben er voor je, je weet me te vinden". Ik keek selwa's moeder aan en liep weg, de deur uit. Ik stond buiten en kon mijn tranen niet in bedwang houden en dacht:"jaRab help mijn vriendin". Ik wilde niet naar huis gaan, want ik wilde zeker weten dat alles goed zou komen met selwa. Ik besloot om toch naar huis te gaan en het mijn moeder te vertellen, misschien dat zij wat kon doen. Toen ik thuiskwam, begon ik als een gek te roepen:"mamma, mamma!" mijn moeder was aan het bidden dus ik ging even op de bank zitten totdat ze klaar was. Ik was zo onrustig, dat mijn moeder toen ze klaar was met het gebed, vroeg:"mellek yek lebbs?".

----------


## maroROCKS

Ik vertelde mijn moeder wat er net gebeurd was en mijn moeder was even stil en zei:"ja iman, dit is natuurlijk de nachtmerrie van iedere marokkaanse ouder om zoiets over je dochter te horen en d'r ouders geloven het schijnbaar". "Ja maar mamma" het is niet waar zei ik huilend. Mijn moeder zuchtte en zei:"iman, je weet hoe mgharba zijn, ik geloof best dat het een roddel is, maar hoe maak je dat d'r ouders wijs?". Mijn vader kwam binnen van de moskee en zei:"mellek a iman?". Mijn moeder legde het mijn vader uit en mijn vader zuchtte en zei:"ja dat verhaal heb ik ook gehoord in de moskee, ik word gewoon af en toe echt misselijk van die mensen daar, want ze komen helemaal niet om te bidden, ze komen om leugens met elkaar te delen". "Wie heeft dat dan verteld?" vroeg ik. A benti(mijn dochter) ik zou het niet weten, maar toen ik aan het bidden was, waren 2 mannen achter mij onbeschaamd hardop aan het praten hierover. Ik keek mijn ouders aan en zei:"Shoef(kijk) ik smeek jullie, selwa heeft echt niets gedaan en ze wordt door d'r ouders gewoon hard aangepakt als niemand iets doet, dus alsjeblieft willen jullie met hun gaan praten?". Mijn ouders keken elkaar en en mijn vader zei:"ik zou graag selwa willen helpen en met d'r ouders gaan praten, maar ik weet niet of ze voor rede vatbaar zijn". Mijn moeder keek mij aan en zei:"ewa gaa mijn jas maar halen, dan zullen ik en je vader kijken wat we kunnen doen". Van blijdschap omhelsde ik mijn ouders en bedankte ze(volgens mij wel 100 keer). Mijn ouders vertrokken en ik bleef thuis alleen achter, want ik wist niet waar redouan was. Ik zat de hele tijd te piekeren over wat er allemaal bij selwa thuis gaande was. Ik hoopte de hele tijd dat ze zou bellen, ik wilde haar wel bellen maar ik wilde d'r niet nog meer problemen bezorgen. Ik kon 'r niet meer tegen en besloot om een wassing te verrichten om te gaan bidden en dua's te doen voor mijn hartsvriendin. Toen ik klaar was met bidden, hoorde ik de auto van mijn ouders, ik rende meteen naar beneden en deed de deur open. "En...en?" vroeg ik haastig. We gingen naar de woonkamer en namen plaats op de bank. Mijn vader zette zijn hand op mijn schouder en zei:"toen wij binnenkwamen bij selwa, had d'r vader al besloten om 'r naar marokko te sturen". "Wat?" riep ik, "wat moet ze in marokko?". Mijn vader zei:"hij wil haar d'r papieren ontnemen en d'r daar achterlaten om te wonen voor altijd". Ik stond op en zei:"dat kan ie toch niet maken, dat is ontvoering, is die man gek ofzo?". Mijn moeder schudde haar hoofd en zei:"we hebben echt geprobeerd om met ze te praten, maar ze willen niks horen". "Maar selwa heeft niks gedaan a3ibaddelah, ik ga naar de politie!" schreeuwde ik. Mijn vader schudde zijn hoofd en zei:"misschien breng je selwa zo, alleen nog maar in de problemen, laat het even bekoelen misschien dat ze dan tot bezinning komen". "Ja maar abba(pa) dit is toch te gek voor woorden", zei ik. Mijn moeder pinkte een traan weg en zei:"ik heb nog geprobeerd om 'r mee te krijgen, maar haar ouders wilden d'r niet laten gaan en.....". "En wat a mamma?" vroeg ik. "Ik ben geen dokter ofzo a iman, maar volgens mij is selwa ziek, want ze staart alleen maar voor zich uit en reageerd op niets, volgens mij is ze in shock" zei m'n moeder. Ik wist niet wat er met mij gebeurde, maar ik voelde mijn spieren verzwakken en alles werd wazig......................


Selwa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ik keek om me heen en zag niks want het was donker, ik wist wel dat ik in mijn bed lag, mijn pyiama was nat van het zweet. Hoe kom ik hier, ik herinnerde me toen wat er gebeurd was, ik was waarschijnlijk flauw gevallen. Mijn deur ging open en het licht ging aan en mijn moeder kwam binnen en vroeg:"iman, a benti rustig aan je hebt hele hoge koorts". "Selwa, hoe is 't met 'r?" vroeg ik. "Zorg er maar voor dat jij eerst beter wordt en dan kun je je druk maken om anderen, goed?" zei m'n moeder. Ik voelde me zo moe, waarschijnlijk door de koorts, ik ging weer liggen en viel in diepe slaap. Ik hoorde stemmen die ver weg leken, maar ik ze niet zo goed horen, ik opende m'n ogen en keek op m'n klok en zag dat het 2 uur 's middags was. Ik stond op en voeld me duizelig worden, ik hield me vast aan een stoel langs mijn bed. Ik liep naar de deur en opende 'm en daar zag ik mijn ouders en redouan staan, ze hadden me opgemerkt en mijn moeder zei:"iman, waarom ben je op, ga terug naar bed je bent nog ziek". Ik keek hun aan en zag gewoon dat ze iets voor mij verborgen wilden houden. "Wat is er aan de hand?" vroeg ik. "Nee niks iman, ga maar lekker uitrusten", zei redouan en hij probeerde mij naar mijn kamer te begeleiden. "Nee redouan ik heb genoeg gerust, wat is er aan de hand?"

----------


## my_amel

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa waarom snik snik 

waarom maak je het zo spannend af  :verward:  

ik smeek het je meid schrijf verder alsjeblief

----------


## marocina_girl

[GLOW=deeppink]Salaaam sista !!! Het is een hl spannend verhaaal dus bedankt om te schrijve!! Je hebt echt talent ( tberkelah) dus ik zou zegge schrijf verder want ik ben razend nieuwsgierig!! Heb nog nooit zo genoten van een verhaal,  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :lachu: 

Thella!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  [/GLOW] 



 :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:  see you soon hopely!!!!  :zozo:   :zozo:

----------


## maroROCKS

"Ga eerst even in bed liggen dan" zei redouan. Ik was te moe om tegen te stribbelen en omdat ik ook wilde weten wat er aan de hand was deed ik maar wat ze me vroegen. Toen ik in bed lag, kwam redouan naast me zitten en zei:"het gaat om selwa, ze is heel erg ziek iman". Ik vroeg geschrokken:"wat is er met 'r redouan alsjeblieft vertel me nou maar de waarheid". "Zoals ons moeder je die avond al veteld had, verkeerd ze in 'n shock-toestand en de dokters weten niet hoe ze haar terug moeten halen, ze reageert op niets of niemand, zei redouan triest. "Ja maar ik wil naar d'r toe, ze reageert wel als ik haar zie" zei ik, terwijl ik opstond om me om te kleden. Redouan schudde z'n hoofd heen en weer en zei:"nee iman, haar ouders verbieden ons om in haar buurt te komen, ze hebben zelfs gezegd dat wij de oorzaak van dit alles zijn en dat wij waarschijnlijk s7ur hebben gedaan bij selwa". Ik keek 'm met grote ogen aan en zei:"Wat!?". Ik kon m'n oren niet geloven, die mensen staan er niet eens bij stil wat hun geflikt hebben en dat hun houding de laatste druppel was voor selwa om d'r gek te maken. Ik zakte op de grond en begon hard te huilen, redouan probeerde mij naar m'n bed te helpen en mijn moeder kwam ook binnen en zij stuurde redouan weg en ze probeerde mij te troosten, maar mijn tranen bleven vloeien alsof er geen einde aan zou komen. Na een paar dagen was mijn koorts gezakt en was ik alweer aan de betere kant, maar mijn gezicht was niet om aan te zien, mijn ogen waren dik, rood en opgezwollen van het huilen en ik had dikke wallen. Ik wilde zo graag naar selwa toe, maar ik wist niet eens waar ze was, want haar ouders wilden er niks over vertellen. Ik besloot om een wandeling te maken, want het was een mooie dag en ik had afleiding nodig. Ik liep naar een park toe en ging op een bankje zitten en zat te kijken hoe kleuters allemaal blij aan het spelen waren in de zandbak. Ik zat voor me uit te staren en was diep in gedachten verzonken, toen ik ineens een hand op m'n schouder voelde. Ik keek op en zag 2 vriendelijke bruine ogen, het was omar. "Hoi iman, hoe gaat het met je?", vroeg hij. Elhemdoelilah zei ik en hij vroeg of hij langs mij mocht gaan zitten, ik knikte. "Iman, ik weet dat je vriendin selwa heel ziek is en ik vind het heel erg voor jullie allebei", zei omar. Ik zei niks en bleef voor me uitstaren. Omar keek me bedenkelijk aan en zei:"ik weet dat het een moeilijke tijd is iman, maar je moet hoop blijven hebben en inschallah komt alles goed............als je wilt praten dan ben ik er voor je". Ik voelde mijn tranen weer opkomen en zei:"ik moet nu echt weg....ik...ik..." mijn tranen waren al over mijn wangen aan het rollen en omar omhelsde mij en fluisterde steeds dat alles goed zou komen. Na een tijdje toen ik weer bedaard was, zei omar:"kan ik misschien iets doen om jou of selwa te helpen?". Ik schudde m'n hoofd en zei:"ik weet niet eens waar ze is". Misschien kan ik daar achter komen, zei omar. Ik keek hem aandachtig aan en zei:"echt waar, dat zou ik echt geweldig vinden". Ok zei omar,"ik zal wel hier en daar navragen, maar dan moet je mij beloven dat je niet meer gaat huilen, goed?". Ik knikte en omhelsde hem van blijdschap en zei:"ik ben je echt dankbaar als je weet waar selwa zit". Omar ging weg en net toen ik op wou staan om naar huis te gaan, belde anwar op. "Hoi lieverd, hoe gaat 't?" hoorde ik aan de andere kant van de lijn. Hoi anwar, "h iman, je hebt me laten schrikken ik heb je de afgelopen paar dagen zo vaak gebeld maar je nam maar niet op" zei anwar. Ik schraapte mijn keel en zei:"ja sorry er is zoveel gebeurd en ik ben ook nog 's ziek geweest" zei ik. "Is alles wel goed met je?" vroeg anwar bezorgd. Ik legde 'm alles uit en hij vond 't heel erg van wat er allemaal gebeurd was en zei:"ewa mgharba djenna zijn gewoon moeilijke mensen, ze hebben die arme meid gewoon kapot gemaakt". "Mijn ouders zouden vandaag bellen om langs te komen, iman, maar ik denk dat we beter even kunnen wachten gezien de situatie, vind je niet?". Oh mijn god, ik was dat helemaal vergeten dacht ik. Eeehh ja, anwar misschien een paar weken ofzo, als je het niet erg vind? Ik hoorde in zijn stem een geluid van teleurstelling die hij probeerde verbergen toen hij zei:"ja ik begrijp 't we stellen het even uit". "Anwar ik ben nu bijna thuis dus ik moet ophangen, goed?". Ja is goed lieverd, zei anwar. "Anwar, ik hou van je en het spijt me van dit alles" zei ik. "Ach jij kunt er ook niks aan doen en trouwens er is toch helemaal niks aan de hand?". "Ik hou ook van jou, iman en doe rustig aan lieverd, beslama" hoorde ik anwar nog zeggen. Af en toe dacht ik echt dat ik hem niet verdiende, hij is zo begrijpend, geduldig, liefdevol, vriendelijk, romantisch......en zo kan ik nog wel ff doorgaan. Ik heb echt geboft met 'm. Ik moest toen meteen even aan rachid denken, want dat is selwa's grote liefde. Misschien dat hij haar wel uit d'r shock-toestand kan halen als ze hoort dat hij nog van d'r houd. Ja dat is het proberen waard, maar dan moet ik eerst selwa vinden en dan nog met rachid een hartig gesprek voeren.

----------


## my_amel

waarom is hij zo kort??? snik snik

----------


## EDEL&WIJS

HE MEISKE,

TE GEKKE VERHALEN, MAAR MAAK EFFE HET VERHAAL AF WIL JE VAN SELWA EN IMAN, OKEE?

BEDANKT,

EDEL&WIJS  :wohaa:

----------


## my_amel

waarom schrijf je niet meer maroROCKS  :Confused:  
of heb je er geen zin meer in??????  :frons:  

Je bent leuk begonnen maak je er ook even een leuke eind aan vast  :knipoog:  

nou ik zit vol verwachting te wachten op het vervolg van het verhaal hoop maar dat die snel komt.

succes

----------


## Miss_Rwina

nou ik ben ook nieuwgierig hoor, maroROCKS hoe komt het da je al meer dan een week niet meer hebt verder geschreven ?? hopelijk schrijf je verder h XXXXXXXikramXXXXXXXX LATERSSS  :zwaai:  ps: als je het nog niet weet ik ben het Rwina  Cousina  :engel:

----------


## saidaatje

> _Geplaatst door Miss_Rwina_ 
> *nou ik ben ook nieuwgierig hoor, maroROCKS hoe komt het da je al meer dan een week niet meer hebt verder geschreven ?? hopelijk schrijf je verder h XXXXXXXikramXXXXXXXX LATERSSS  ps: als je het nog niet weet ik ben het Rwina  Cousina *



hahahaha ben je een echt Miss geworden dan???

----------


## Miss_Rwina

seg Saidaatje, wat wil je daarmee bedoelen?? ben ik dan niet goed genoeg om een Miss te zijn ofwa ?? moehim get to the point !!!of anders.........  :motorzaag:  hhhhh  :hihi:  alle salutkes LATERSS..... Ikram

----------


## maryam86

Hey!
Marorocks je bent er  :ole: , ik hoop dat je er bent om 't verhaal verder te schrijven. Snel wat h!(just kidding)
Ik wil nu echt wel weten hoe het verhaal verder afloopt.
dikke x
Maryam

----------


## maroROCKS

Salaam lieve mensen!

Ik weet dat het even geduurd heeft voordat ik er een vervolg opzette, maar helaas is het leven onvoorspelbaar en af en toe hectisch  :duizelig:  Ik kwam er gewoon niet aan toe, maar ik was jullie echt niet vergeten dus ik heb weer een vervolgje voor jullie(mijn trouwe fans  :ole:  ) Trouwens Miss_Rwina heb je promotie gemaakt of wilde je gewoon een naamsverandering? :melig2:  









Hoe moet ik rachid nu weer bereiken? Ik kon moeilijk zomaar bij hun thuis aanbellen en met hem hierover praten, nee dat kon niet. Ik herinnerde me dat toen selwa in het ziekenhuis lag en ze van rachid de bloemen had gekregen met het kaartje, dat ik haar toen had laten bellen met mijn telefoon, dus als het goed is moet dat nummer in mijn gesprekkenlijst staan. Ik zocht haastig in mijn mobiel naar een onbekend nummer, want dat zou dan van rachid moeten zijn. Ik had 't eindelijk gevonden en drukte op een toets om 'm te bellen, tuut....tuut....de telefoon ging over. "Ja met rachid" hoorde ik ineens aan de andere kant. Eeuhhh...rachid, ik ben 't iman. "Hoi iman, hoe gaat 't met je, is alles goed?" vroeg rachid. "Ewa el7amdoelilah rachid, maar zoals je misschien wel gehoord hebt, gaat het met selwa heel erg slecht", zei ik. "Ja ik weet 't zei rachid, ik wilde haar heel graag zien, maar niemand schijnt te weten waar ze is" zei hij spijtig. "Kan jouw zusje niet kijken of ze thuis is of waar ze haar naartoe hebben gebracht?", vroeg ik. "Dat hebben we al geprobeerd iman, maar d'r familie laten niemand binnen en willen niets loslaten over selwa". "Wat is er toch met die mensen hebben ze hun verstand verloren of zo?"zei ik gerriteerd. "Ewa je weet hoe overdreven marokkanen kunnen reageren op iets heel kleins" zei rachid. "Ja maar rachid, het zijn allemaal roddels wat er over selwa gezegd is, ik weet wat de waarheid is en ik wil graag met je praten om het je uit te leggen", zei ik. "Ja maar ik geloof niks van die roddels en ook al zouden ze waar zijn dan nog is het haar leven en is ze niemand verantwoording schuldig behalve Allah" zei rachid. "Luister rachid, ik wil echt met je praten het is belangrijk, kunnen we afspreken?". Ik en rachid hadden voor na het eten afgesproken bij een speeltuintje dichtbij hem in de buurt. Intussentijd was ik aan het afwachten op een reactie van omar, ik hoopte echt dat hij erachter kon komen waar selwa was. Na het eten kamde ik vlug mijn haren deed mijn schoenen en jas aan en liep met vlugge passen naar de plaats waar ik afgesproken had met rachid. Toen ik daar aankwam, zag ik rachid al zitten op een bankje. Ik liep naar 'm toe gaf 'm een hand en ging ook zitten. Hij keek mij aan en zei:"nou begin maar". Ik slaakte een diepe zucht en zei:"nou het is een lang verhaal dus, laat me eerst alles vertellen voordat je vragen gaat stellen" zei ik. Net voordat selwa het uitmaakte met je, is er iets gebeurd wat de aanleiding was. "Jullie hadden in een afgelegen parkje afgesproken die dag en selwa stond al op je te wachten, maar jij kon niet komen opdagen omdat je in een file zat" zei ik. Selwa wilde toen naar huis gaan en toen begon de nachtmerrie, ze werd lastig gevallen door een marokkaanse jongen, selwa probeerde weg te lopen maar hij dat liet hij niet toe, die psychopaat sleurde haar de struiken in en bedreigde haar met een mes en verkrachtte haar toen. "Wat? Wat zeg je nu iman?" vroeg rachid geschrokken. Ja luister nou rachid, ze heeft geschreeuwd en geslagen, maar niemand die haar kon helpen, want het was er zeer afgelegen en de aanrander heeft haar geslagen en nogmaals bedreigd met z'n mes. Ze was er helemaal kapot van, ze was haar maagdheid, eer, trots alles wat belangrijk was voor een marokkaans meisje verloren. Ze voelde zich vies en niet meer compleet, ze vond zichzelf niet meer goed genoeg voor je rachid. Ze zei dat geen enkele marokkaans man met een onmaagd zou willen trouwen en ze had de veronderstelling dat als ze je de waarheid zou vertellen over de aanranding dat je haar de schuld zou geven. Rachid zat stomverbaasd voor zich uit te kijken en zei;" hoe kon ze me dit nou niet vertellen, hoe kon ze nou denken dat ik haar de schuld zou geven, had ik haar dan niet genoeg laten merken dat ik van d'r hield?". "Wat kan mij zo'n dom iets als maagdheid nou schelen, ik vertrouwde haar met heel m'n hart ik weet toch dat selwa nooit met iemand het bed in zou duiken en in deze situatie valt haar niets te verwijten behalve die vuile k.l.o.o.t.z.a.k. die haar emotioneel heeft kapotgemaakt". Rachid werd nu overspoeld met, woede, vedriet en spijt. "Rachid, nu de waarheid toch aan het licht is gekomen, moet je nog 1 ding weten" zei ik. Ik keek 'm aan en zei:"selwa dacht toen ze het uitmaakte met je dat haar wereld compleet vernield was, maar toen begon de ware nachtmerrie toen bleek dat ze zwanger was". Rachid stond op en zei:"nee dat kan niet waar zijn, is ze zwanger van die vieze maniak?!". Ik schudde mijn hoofd en zei: "niet meer". Rachid ging weer naast me zitten en zei:"hoezo niet meer?". Toen selwa dat auto-ongeluk had gehad, had ze daardoor de baby verloren, zei ik. Rachid had z'n handen voor z'n gezicht en zei niks, tenslotte keek hij mij aan en zei:"ik weet niet wat ik moet zeggen, ik houd zielsveel van selwa, en ze heeft de meest moeilijke situatie achter de rug en ik heb haar niet kunnen helpen". "Ik heb de hele tijd gedacht dat ik iets verkeerds had gedaan en dat ik haar gewoon niet verdiende en dat ze waarschijnlijk iemand had gevonden waar ze wel van hield", zei rachid met zijn hoofd langzaam schuddend vol spijt. Ik heb haar zo vaak gezegd dat ze je de waarheid moest vertellen, maar je kent selwa ze is zo koppig. Luister rachid, ik weet dat selwa heel erg veel van je houd, ze is nog steeds gek op je, maar ze verkeert nu in een shock-toestand en ik denk dat ze het misschien fijn zou vinden om je stem te horen, zei ik. Rachid keek me aan en zei:"nee". Hoe bedoel je "nee" vroeg ik verbaasd. Ik ga geen spelletjes meer spelen iman, dat is geen oplossing ik weet nu dat ik selwa niet meer in mijn leven kan missen, ik ga om d'r hand vragen en ik zorg ervoor dat ze weer gelukkig wordt, zei rachid vastberaden. "Ja en hoe ga je dat met je nicht in marokko dan regelen?" vroeg ik. Er is nog niks definitiefs geregeld, ik heb het alleen tegen mijn moeder gezegd dus er is niks aan de hand, zei rachid. Ik en rachid namen afscheid en hij zou me bellen zodra hij bij selwa thuis was geweest. Toen ik thuiskwam, ging ik meteen naar m'n kamer en nam een douche en deed m'n pyiama aan. Toen ik op mijn bed ging liggen pakte ik mijn telefoon en zag dat ik een oproep had gemist. Maar ik wist niet van wie dat nummer was, dus ik besloot om terug te bellen om daar achter te komen. Er werd opgenomen met een stem die ik meteen herkende; "omar ben jij dat? vroeg ik. "Ohh hoi iman, ja ik ben 't, alles goed?" zei omar. "Ja alles is goed en met jou?" vroeg ik. "Ja el7emdoelilah" antwoordde omar. Iman ik had je gebeld want ik ben via, via achtergekomen dat selwa gewoon thuis is en dat d'r ouders niemand bij d'r toelaten alleen een dokter die iedere dag komt en heeft vastgesteld dat als selwa niet binnen een week van de shock hersteld is dat ze dan opgenomen moet worden, zodat ze haar beter kunnen helpen. "Fijn dat ik dat weet omar, echt hartstikke bedankt voor de moeite" zei ik. "Graag gedaan" zei omar. "En wat ga je nu doen, iman?". Dat weet ik niet precies ik verzin wel wat, maar ik ben al blij dat ze gewoon thuis is, zei ik. Ik hoor mijn broer roepen en rond snel het gesprek af met omar. Ik sta op en doe de deur open en loop naar z'n kamer, "wat is er?" vroeg ik. Hij keek mij aan en zei; ik riep niet hoor dat was ons moeder. Ik liep naar beneden toen en zag mijn beide ouders zittend op bank. "Wat is er, waarom riep je mij"? vroeg ik. Mijn vader zei:"nou we vroegen ons af of je morgen zin had om mee te gaan naar familie in brussel". Ik dacht even na en bedacht me dat ik wel even er tussen uit kon, aangezien ik nu toch niet bij selwa mocht komen en ik toch moest afwachten op een telefoontje van rachid om mij te laten weten wat de reactie van selwa's ouders was op zijn aanzoek. "Wacha"(is goed) zei ik tegen m'n ouders. De volgende dag hadden we ontbeten en zaten met z'n 3en in de auto
(mijn ouders en ik) op weg naar brussel. Eenmaal daar aangekomen werd ik overspoeld met kussen en omhelzingen van mijn nichten en tantes. Ze waren heel blij ons te zien en ontvingen ons zeer gastvrij. Na een tijdje bijgepraat te hebben vroeg 1 van mijn nichten ikram of ik zin had om de stad in te gaan. Ik stemde toe en we gingen met z'n 4en(ik, ikram23, lemia24 en senna22) de stad in. Het was heel erg gezellig en we besloten om even tot rust te komen en gingen op een terrasje zitten en bestelden wat te drinken. Lemia vertelde me dat ze verloofd was en dat ze van de zomer zou gaan trouwen. Ikram wilde eerst haar studie afmaken voordat ze berhaupt ook maar aan trouwen zou denken. Ze vroegen mij hoe het met mijn liefdesleven zat en aangezien ik hun altijd wel kon vertrouwen, vertelde ik ze van anwar. Ze waren enthausiast en heel blij voor me. We hadden het heel gezellig, we waren herinneringen aan het ophalen van vroeger en we moesten af en toe zo hard lachen dat m'n buikspieren gewoon pijn deden. Oh nee daar heb je die gozer weer hoor, zei ikram ineens gerriteerd. Ik keek om en zag een jongeman van een jaar of 26 met naast hem een jonge vrouw van ongeveer 19 met een hoofddoek. "Ik keek de meiden vragend aan, wie is dat dan?" vroeg ik . "Dat is het meest ziekelijke ongedierte wat er op deze aarde rondloopt" zei ikram. Lemia vertelde dat hij ongeveer een jaar geleden, de hele tijd achter senna aanzat en dat senna niets van hem moest hebben. Tot senna om van 'm af te komen had besloten om maar een keer met 'm te praten en toen bleek dat senna 'm wel leuk vond. Na een paar maanden en een aantal afspraakjes en een dozijn loze beloftes is ie naar marokko gegaan en met een marokkaanse meid van daar getrouwd. Hij had niet eens de fatsoen om het van te voren tegen senna te zeggen, ze hoorde het gewoon van andere mensen dat ie getrouwd was.

"Wat een schoft zeg", zei ik. Ik keek naar iman en zei:"nou meid, it's his loss en je weet het h: geen hand vol met mannen maar een wereld vol dus je komt nog wel die persoon tegen die jou verdient". Senna knikte en zei:"ja ik weet het, ik ben er ook niet echt kapot van maar het blijft l.u.l.l.i.g. hoe sommige mensen denken met je om te kunnen gaan". Ik knikte en zei:"ja meid ik weet 't, sommige mensen zijn echt gewoon hard en gemeen". "Laat 'm maar met die bergkoe"zei ikram, "wedden dat ze zodra d'r papieren heeft, ineens van karakter verandert en ineens een heks blijkt te zijn?". We moesten allemaal lachen om die uitspraak van ikram. "Ach hij heeft 'r een plezier gedaan, beter nu zijn achterbakse aard laten zien dan pas wanneer ze verloofd of getrouwd zou zijn met 'm" zei Lemia. De serveerster stond bij ons aan tafel en gaf ons nogmaals dezelfde drankjes, "h maar we hebben helemaal niet gevraagd om meer drankjes" zei ikram. De serveester glimlachte vriendelijk en zei:"ja dat weet ik maar dit wordt jullie aangeboden door die meneer daar" en ze wees naar een tafel waar 3 marokkaanse jongens zaten. We keken ze aan en toen zei lemia:"die drankjes willen we niet, want ik ken die man niet". De serveester nam de drankjes mee en ging naar de tafel van de jongens en zei:"helaas meneer ze willen de drankjes niet van u aannemen". "Wat een versierpogingen hebben sommige mannen zeg, echt zielig", zei senna. "Ja" zei ikram "het enige pluspunt is dat ze er leuk uitzien, ze zijn wel mooi om te zien, maar helaas is uiterlijk ook niet alles". 1 van de jonge mannen kwam naar ons tafel en zei:"salaam 3aleikoem". We wilden niet onbeschoft lijken dus we zeiden:"A3aleikoum asallaam". Hij lachte vriendelijk en zei;"ik wil me eigen graag voorstellen en uitleggen waarom ik jullie die drankjes heb aangeboden". We bleven hem allemaal aanstaren van:"ja?". Hij lachte weer en zei:"Ik ben nourdien en de reden dat ik jullie drankjes heb aangeboden is gewoon omdat wij marokkanen en alle andere moslims elkaars broeders en zusters zijn en ik vond het gewoon leuk om te zien dat jullie plezier hadden met elkaar, het is geen versiertruc dus ik verwacht er niks voor terug ofzo". "Ooh trakteer je dus altijd alle moslims en marokkanen die je tegenkomt?" zei senna sarcastisch. Hij glimlachte en zei:"alleen degene die zo leuk met elkaar omgaan als jullie". "Zien we er uit alsof we onze eigen drankjes niet kunnen betalen?"vroeg senna. Nourdien keek haar vriendelijk aan en zei:"Als je in staat bent iets te kunnen dan hoef je het nog niet te doen, toch?". "Nou ik weet niet wat voor soort meiden jij allemaal kent, maar wij nemen geen drankjes aan van onbekende mannen", zei senna. "Ok, dat respecteer ik, ik vind het jammer dat je zo wantrouwig bent" zei nourdien. Salaam 3aleikoem dames zei hij en liep terug naar zijn vrienden.

----------


## maryam86

hey marorocks

Het was weer SUPER! Doe verder hahaha
dikke x
maryam

----------


## Miss_Rwina

ja ik heb er ook geen woorden voor, t'is gewoon de MAX  :nerveus:  LATERSSSS xxxxikramxxxxxx

----------


## saidaatje

hey missssssssssss Rwina,

hahaha moest wel lachen om je stuk, maar ik bedoelde het alleen postitief. Want eerst was je een echte Rwina e Cousina en nu ben je opgeklommen naar alleen een miss Rwina.

En ik kan me voorstellen dat dat echt een flinke stap moet zijn geweest. En dat het veel doorzettingsvermogen van je heeft vereist.


hahahaha just kiddin
greetingsssssssssss saidaatje

p.s. marocks continue the story... 

 :strik:

----------


## my_amel

wanneer komt het vervolg???????

----------


## my_amel

wanneer komt het vervolg???????

----------


## my_amel

wanneer komt het vervolg???????

----------


## my_amel

oeps foutje hihi  :lol:

----------


## ouimmaima

Wij wachten allemaal met smart op het vervolg...........  :Confused:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

zoooo ey man ik wordt gek schrijf verder a.u.b  :Wink:   :Smilie:   :Iluvu:   :haha:   :melig2:   :boogjes:   :italie:   :engel:

----------


## maroROCKS

Salaam mensen, hier weer een stukje vanuit het zonnige zuiden  :Cool: , ik smelt hier als het ware joh..... 


Na een paar minuten besloten wij om naar huis te gaan. We liepen naar de auto toe, stapten in en reden aan. Ineens hoorden we een harde klap en de auto schommelde een beetje en Lemia probeerde het stuur onder controle te krijgen en reed naar de rechterkant van de weg en stopte. "Meiden, volgens mij hebben we een klapband" zei lemia kalmpjes. "You think?" zei ikram een beetje sarcastisch. We stapten uit en we zagen dat de voorband aan de bestuurders kant lek was. "Ewa heb je een reserve-band?" vroeg ik. Lemia liep naar de kofferbak, deed 'm open en zei:"ja we zijn gered". "Nou, dat valt nog te bezien want we moeten 'm eerst nog zien te verwisselen", lachte senna. We gingen ijverig aan de slag, tot we een luide claxon hoorde. We keken om en zagen de jongens die bij het zelfde terrasje hadden gezeten als wij en nourdien was er ook. De jongens stapten uit en nourdien keek naar de band en zei: "tja das niet zo best h?". "Nee, maar we zijn al bezig om de band te verwisselen" zei senna. "Zullen wij dan helpen of ben je bang dat wij weer achterliggende gedachtes hebben?" vroeg nourdien. "Ja maar dit is een totaal andere situatie" antwoordde senna. Goed, we gaan aan de slag zei nourdien glimlachend. Na een halfuur waren ze klaar en we bedankten de jongens, we zaten allemaal weer in de auto en zeiden gedag tegen nourdien en de anderen en reden weg. Toen we uitstapten zei ik:"vergeet je telefoon niet ikram". Ikram keek mij aan en vroeg:"welke telefoon?". Die daar en ik wees naar de achterbank van de auto. "Maar die is helemaal niet van mij" zei ikram. Senna pakte 'm op en bladerde in de telefoonlijst en zag allerlei marokkaanse namen. "Volgens mij is ie van 1 van de jongens en heeft ie 'm laten vallen in de auto", zei senna. 'Maar hun zijn toch helemaal niet in onze auto geweest?' vroeg lemia. Ik grijnsde en zei:"volgens mij heeft ie 'm express in de auto gelegd". Ikram lachte en zei:"volgens mij is ie van die nourdien, want hij glimlachte maar al te vaak naar senna". Net op dat moment ging de mobiel(van wie we nog niet zeker wisten van wie die nou was) senna keek er naar. "Ewa ga je 'm nog nog opnemen of blijf je er naar staren? vroeg ikram. Senna keek ons aan en besloot om op te nemen. "Ja hallo?" zei senna heel rustig. Salaam 3aleikoem, ik ben nourdien. "A3aliekoum a salaam, ik ben 't senna" zei senna en ja volgens mij ben jij 'm vergeten of je hebt 'm laten vallen, want hij lag bij ons in de auto. Ja volgens mij is uit mijn zakken gevallen ofzo, zei nourdien. "Is het goed als ik 'm nu kom ophalen? vroeg nourdien. Ik ben nu thuis dus dat is niet zo'n goed idee, antwoordde senna. Ja dat begrijp ik wel zei nourdien, zeg maar wanneer je 'm mij kan teruggeven. Senna dacht even na en zei; ik ben morgenmiddag in de stad, ik ben dan om 14.00uur bij de V&D, goed?". "Ja dat is prima dan zie ik je daar" zei nourdien. "Ok tot morgen dan, beslama" zei senna. "Ok en alvast bedankt voor het komen brengen van mijn mobiel" zei nourdien. Geen dank, zei senna tenslotte is het een beetje ook onze schuld, want als jullie ons niet hadden geholpen, dan had je 'm ook niet verloren. "Ewa thalla frassek a senna en tot morgen, beslama" zei nourdien. Senna hing op en zei:'hij is van nourdien en ik heb met 'm afgesproken voor morgen, om zijn mobiel terug te geven". We gingen met z'n allen naar binnen en gingen gelijk aan tafel, want ze waren allemaal op ons aan 't wachten met 't eten. Die avond zat ik de hele tijd met m'n gedachten bij selwa, want rachid had me nog steeds niet gebeld. Uiteindelijk had ik toch een hele leuke avond met m'n nichten, ze waren echt geweldig. De volgende dag was het heerlijk weer, we besloten om lekker een beetje te gaan winkelen in de stad. Ikram riep nog naar senna:"vergeet je niet die mobiel van die jongen mee te nemen dan kun je 'm strax geven, want we gaan toch met z'n allen de stad in". Ja gelukkig dat je me eraan herinnert, want ik heb af entoe een geheugen als een zeef, zei senna. We gingen de stad in en ik deed inkopen van allerleid leuke kleding en schoenen. Lemia keek op d'r horloge en zei:"eeej senna het is 14.00". Senna zei;"wachten jullie hier op mij dan ga ik even snel z'n mobiel brengen, ik ben zo terug". "Ok, wij gaan dan intussen even de ZARA(kledingwinkel) in" zei ikram.



Ik schrijf nu eventjes uit senna's perspectief mensen dus let op.

Senna liep naar de V&D en keek nog 's op d'r horloge, het was intussen al bijna 10 over 2. Toen ze bijna bij de V&D was, herkende van de verte nourdien al. Hij stond er heel kalmpjes bij, hij was goed gekleed; hij had een diesel spijkerbroek met een beige shirt aan, z'n haren zijn zwart en kort geschoren...het stond 'm mooi. Zijn ogen vonden de mijne en er verscheen meteen een grote vriendelijke glimlach op z'n gezicht. Ik liep naar 'm toe en gaf 'm een hand. "Salaam senna, entie lebbas?" vroeg nourdien. "El7emdoelilah nourdien oe enta?" vroeg ik. "El7emdoelilah, chokran a senna" zei nourdien. "Hmmm deze jongen was wel erg beleefd en vriendelijk, is dat tegenwoordig de nieuwste tactiek om meiden te versieren ofzo?"dacht ik in m'n eigen. "Ik ben een beetje te laat, sme7li, ik ben hier met mijn zussen en nicht en ik was de tijd een beetje vergeten", zei ik. "Ach maakt niet uit, dat heb ik zelf ook zo vaak, dat kan gebeuren" zei nourdien. Ik graaide in mijn tas naar zijn mobiel, ik pakte 'm eruit en overhandigde 'm aan nourdien. Hij keek er even naar en vroeg; "mag ik je iets vragen?". Ik keek 'm even aan en zei:"ja, wat dan?". "Ik vind het echt aardig van je dat je mijn telefoon bent komen brengen en ik wil je mijn dankbaarheid tonen door je een drankje aan te bieden, maar volgens mij krijg ik weer dezelfde reactie en behandeling van je als gister, niet?" vroeg nourdien. Ik kon m'n lach niet inhouden en zei:"was ik echt zo erg ja?". "Nou laat ik het zo zeggen als je me een trap had gegeven dan had ik minder gevoeld dan die reactie van je", zei nourdien. "Als ik bot over kwam dan spijt me dat, maar je kunt je wel voorstellen dat je jezelf moet beschermen tegen sommige mensen die je lastigvallen met slechte bedoelingen" antwoordde ik. Nourdien zuchtte en zei:"je hebt ook wel gelijk hoor, want sommige mannen van tegenwoordig hebben 't ook wel er naar gemaakt dat dames zo fel reageren, dat is echt jammer want wij moslims en landgenoten zouden elkaar juist moeten helpen en niet misbruiken"zei nourdien heel serieus. Ik luisterde aandachtig en zei:"ja ik begrijp wat je bedoelt het is echt triest als er geen vertrouwen meer is bij je eigen gemeenschap". Nourdien glimlachte en zei:"dus je kan wel aardig zijn en er valt wel met je te praten?". Ik keek 'm aan glimlachte en zei:"ja af en toe wel hoor". We staan nu toch voor de V&D wil je binnen bij La Place iets gaan drinken of laat je me een kop koffie in m'n eentje drinken vroeg?" nourdien. Ik dacht even na en zei:" ewa een koffie kan geen kwaad". We liepen naar binnen en we namen een koffie voor hem en een thee voor mij. We babbelden aan 1 stuk door, we praatten over het leven, over familie, het ging allemaal zo makkelijk. Ineens ging mijn telefoon, ik nam op:"ja met senna". "Ewa waar zit je meid, we waren op je aan het wachten bij de h&m, maar je kwam niet en toen zijn we maar naar de v&d gelopen maar daar ben je ook niet" zei ikram aan de andere kant van de lijn. "Oohhh ja sorry, ik ben helemaal vergeten te bellen, maar ik ben even wat gaan drinken met nourdien en ik ben helemaal de tijd vergeten, waar staan jullie dan kom ik er zo aan" zei ik. "We staan nu bij de auto dus als je gewoon nu daarheen komt", zei ikram. "Ja ik ben d'r over 10 minuten wagga?" vroeg ik. Ik hing op en nourdien vroeg:"moet je al weg?". "Ja sorry ik moet naar huis mijn zussen wachten op mij", antwoordde ik. Toen we naar buiten liepen gaf nourdien mij een hand en zei:"ik vond het heel gezellig en het was leuk om met je te praten senna". "Ik vond het ook leuk" zei ik terug. Hij gaf me 'n briefje en zei:"hier heb je mijn telefoonnummer, ik wil me niet opdringen zo laat ik je de keus om zelf te beslissen of je dit een keer misschien over wilt doen". Ik twijfelde even en besloot om het toch aan te pakken, het was maar een telefoonnummer tenslotte. Toen ik bij de auto aankwam zag ik mijn zussen en mijn nicht iman al wachten op mij.

----------


## saidaatje

hey je maakt er elke keer weer een leuk verhaal van.

applausje waard  :ole:   :zwaai:

----------


## berber_lady_tje

damn!!!! dit verhaal is moeilijk!!!!!!!
weet je wat jij moet doen meid, jij moet een boek gaan schrijven geloof me!!!!!! je bent net zo goed als zohra zarouali!!
MIJN COMPLIMENTEN!!!!
ga zo door!!!!


peace out,
liefs  :grote grijns:

----------


## maryam86

Hey!

We want more, we want more!
Het is was weer een leuk stukje. Zet er maar nog op, het verhaal is op zich is al BANGELIJK.
haha
dikke x
maryam

----------


## ouimmaima

Weet je wat jij zou moeten doen?
Je zou met dit hele verhaal eens naar een uitgever moeten gaan en het uit laten brengen in een boek.
Ten eerste verdien jij er nog wat aan (is het zeker waard)
Ten tweede hoeven wij niet meer steeds te wachten op het vervolg (hahaha)

Je verhaal is echt hellemaal het einde.......  :duim:   :petaf:

----------


## my_amel

HET IS EEN SUPER VERHAAL.

----------


## maroROCKS

H daar ben ik weer!! Dank jullie wel voor jullie lieve reacties, echt leuk dat jullie het verhaal lezen. Ik probeer iedere keer creatief te zijn, zodat het spannend blijft. Dus hoppa hier speciaal voor jullie weer een vervolg, beslama  :ole:  




Weer terug naar het perspectief van iman>>>

"Ha daar komt senna al aangelopen", zei ik en wees haar richting in. Lemia startte de auto en we reden weer naar huis toe, het was een leuke dag geweest met m'n nichten. Maar rachid had me nog steeds niet gebeld en ik had 'm ook zelf al een paar keer geprobeerd te bellen maar ik krijg alleen z'n voicemail. Toen we thuis aankwamen, gingen we aan tafel en mijn ouders vertelden me dat we na het eten terug naar huis(eindhoven) zouden gaan. Ik nam afscheid van m'n nichten en we wisselden telefoonnummers uit. De hele weg terug kon ik alleen maar denken aan selwa, ik wilde haar zo graag zien en weten hoe het met 'r gaat. Maar ik moest eerst afwachten op rachid z'n reactie en die kwam maar niet en dat maakte me onrustig. Toen we eindelijk thuis aankwamen, zagen we redouan en omar in de huiskamer zitten. Ze stonden op, begroetten ons en we gingen met z'n allen zitten. O ja voordat ik het vergeet zei redouan, dat ene meisje heeft je gebeld, die karima het buurmeisje van selwa. Ik keek verbaasd en dacht:"h, waarom belt ze me thuis en niet op mijn mobiel?". "Blijkbaar kon ze je niet bereiken op je mobiel, ze kreeg de hele tijd te horen dat je uit het bereik van je mobiele netwerk was", zei redouan. "OOhhh wat stom, ik was helemaal vergeten dat mijn bereik alleen binnen nederland betreft" dacht ik. "Wat zei ze?" vroeg ik. "Niet veel, alleen of je haar wilde terugbellen, ik heb haar nummer ergens opgeschreven......" Laat maar ik heb 'm volgens mij in mijn mobiel staan zei ik en ik holde vlug naar boven naar mijn kamer. Ik belde snel karima op en ze nam na een paar tellen op. Hoi met iman, zei ik vlug. "Ohh hoi iman, alles goed met je?" vroeg karima. "Ja el7emdoelilah en met jou ook?" zei ik. "Je had me gebeld toch?" vroeg ik. "Ja klopt, want rachid probeerde je te bereiken op je mobiel en toen dat niet lukte vroeg hij of ik naar jouw thuis wilde bellen, maar je bleek in belgi te zitten", zei karima. "Wat wilde hij me vertellen dan?", vroeg ik zenuwachtig. "Nou wij zijn dus bij de ouders van selwa d'r hand gaan vragen, maar ze konden geen antwoord geven want ze wisten niet of selwa dat wilde, zei karima. "Ohhhh en nu houden ze ineens wel rekening met d'r?" zei ik sarcastich. "Ja ik weet 't" zei karima. "Maar Rachid vroeg toen of hij 't zelf mocht vragen aan selwa". "En toen?" vroeg ik? "Selwa, verkeerde nog steeds in een shock dus rachid fluisterde naar d'r dat hij alles wist wat er gebeurd was omdat jij hem dat had verteld en dat hij haar nog steeds als zijn droomvrouw zag en dat niets of niemand dat kon veranderen", zei karima. "Rachid vertelde haar dat het 'm speet dat hij niet had opgemerkt dat ze zulke ernstige problemen had en dat hij 'r niet voor d'r had kunnen zijn, maar hij fluisterde dat hij er vanaf nu altijd voor d'r zou klaarstaan en d'r voor alles en iedereen zou beschermen" zei karima. Ik voelde een brok in mijn keel, ik werd er een beetje emotioneel van, want ik wist gewoon dat dit de woorden waren die selwa al die tijd al wilde horen, maar dat niet voor mogelijk hield. "Hallo iman, ben je er nog?" hoorde ik karima aan de andere kant van de lijn vragen. ......."Ja hoor ga verder, reageerde selwa toen niet?" vroeg ik. "Het was heel vreemd, selwa's ogen vulden zich met vocht en de tranen liepen 1 voor 1 over haar wangen en er leek even geen einde aan te komen" zei karima. "Rachid nam toen haar hand vast en legde 'm in zijn handen en wreef er over als blijk van troost", vertelde karima verder. Haar ouders begrepen er niks van en vroegen aan rachid waarom selwa huilde. Rachid, keek hun toen aan en zei:"omdat er iemand haar begrijpt, haar gelooft, haar wil helpen en gelukkig maken in plaats van d'r te straffen als gevolg van een roddel zonder enig bewijs of uitleg en dit wordt dan nog wel gedaan door d'r eigen familie". Haar ouders keken elkaar aan en werden stil. Selwa keek ineens op naar d'r ouders en toen weer naar rachid, ze veegde haar tranen weg en zei:"ja rachid, is de enige man met wie ik wil trouwen". Ik begon te huilen van blijdschap, "echt waar?!" riep ik door de telefoon. Karima begon te lachen en zei:"ja echt waar en ik denk dat ze je echt heel graag wil zien, haar ouders zullen nu echt niet meer moeilijk doen". Ik bedankte karima en hing op en wist niet hoe snel ik beneden moest komen en holde de woonkamer in en zei:"ik moet nu meteen naar selwa!". Ze keken mij allemaal een beetje vreemd aan, maar dat kon me niet schelen, ik ging meteen m'n schoenen en m'n jas pakken en deed ze haastig aan. "Yek lebbbes?" vroeg m'n moeder bezorgd. "Jaaaaa, selwa is weer beter ik moet naar d'r toe!", riep ik opgewonden. Ewa el7emdoelilah, zei m'n moeder, sellem 3alieha(doe d'r de groeten). "Ja ja, riep toen ik al half buitenstond. Met grote en vlugge passen, haastte ik me naar het huis van selwa. Ik belde aan en ik hoorde iemand naar beneden hollen en de deur ging open.................het was "Selwa!". We omhelsden elkaar en begonnen allebei te huilen. Selwa pakte m'n hand vast en trok me naar binnen, "zied(kom) we gaan naar mijn kamer" zei ze. In haar kamer aangekomen, gingen we op haar bed zitten en ze zei:"iman, ik weet niet hoe ik je moet bedanken". Ze stopte eventjes en er verschenen tranen over haar wangen. "Selwa je bent m'n beste vriendin, je bent als een zus voor me, ik betreur het dat ik je niet beter heb kunnen helpen en je pijn niet heb kunnen wegnemen" zei ik. "Niet beter kunnen helpen?" zei ze verbaasd. Lieve iman, als jij er niet was geweest, dan weet ik niet wat ik had gedaan, het zou me teveel zijn geworden en......"selwa stopte midden in haar zin en keek me aan en zei:"Jij bent de enige die me geloofde, die me bijstond, die me hielp, jij weet niet half hoeveel steun ik uit jouw vriendschap heb gekregen". En lieve iman, zonder jou had rachid nooit de waarheid geweten, ik was te koppig en te bang. Jij had er meer vertrouwen in dan ik, dat rachid het zou begrijpen en je had gelijk. "Selwa, ik ben echt blij dat je weer beter en gelukkig bent, ik was echt geschrokken toen je in een shock was, ik dacht echt dat we je kwijt waren en de enige oplossing die ik kon bedenken was rachid, ik wist dat je van 'm hield" zei ik. Ik had selwa al lang niet meer zo gezien:"ze straalde helemaal van geluk en ze zag er sinds lange tijd weer vrolijk uit". "En wanneer is de bruiloft?" vroeg ik. Selwa glimlachte, en zei:"rachid vindt dat we al tijd genoeg verspild hebben en wil zo snel mogelijk trouwen en eigenlijk wil ik dat ook, ik wil gewoon bij 'm zijn, hij maakt me echt gelukkig en dat ben ik al zo lang niet geweest, iman. "Ja lieverd, ik weet 't en als er iemand recht op geluk heeft dan zijn jullie 2 het wel" zei ik. "We willen volgende maand gaan trouwen op de 26ste" zei selwa. "Oh wat geweldig en natuurlijk spannend" zei ik en knipoogde naar selwa. "Ewa, en wanneer ga jij trouwens trouwen?" vroeg selwa."Je weet toch dat anwar toch langskomen zou komen?" vertelde ik selwa. "Ja en hoe is 't gegaan?" vroeg selwa. "Nou, het is dus niet doorgegaan, jij was ziek en ik had zoveel verdriet dat we besloten om het uit te stellen", zei ik. "Nou voel ik me schuldig" zei selwa. "Ach er is niks aan de hand, nu jij er weer bovenop bent vertel ik anwar dat hij het zijn moeder kan vertellen zodat ze belt om mijn ouders op de hoogte te stellen van hun "bezoekje", zei ik met een grote glimlach. Na een paar uur bijgepraat te hebben, besloot ik om naar huis te gaan. Toen ik een lekkere douche had genomen, ging ik lekker op mijn bedje liggen en deed de tv aan en begon te zappen, ik hoorde dat mijn telefoon afging, ik had 'm op trilstand staan. Ik nam op, het was anwar. We praatten wat bij en ik vertelde hem alles over selwa en de afgelopen dagen. We spraken af dat zijn moeder de volgende dag zou bellen naar mijn ouders. De volgende dag had ik volop goede zin en hielp mijn moeder met het huishouden, na het hele huis hadden opgeruimd, besloot ik om een bad te nemen en lekker te gaan ontspannen. Ik lag lekker in bad en zette mijn walkman op en deed m'n ogen dicht en zwijmelde langzaam weg. Klop klop, hoorde ik op de de badkamerdeur. Ik schrok wakker en vroeg:"ja, wat is er?". "Kunnen wij vandaag ook nog gebruik van de badkamer maken of hoe zit dat?" hoorde ik redouan zeggen. Het badwater was afgekoeld, ik was blijkbaar in slaap gevallen. Ik droogde me snel af en deed m'n badjas aan en liep mijn kamer in. Ik had me net aangekleed toen mijn moeder op de deur klopte en vroeg of ze binnen mocht komen. Ik zei:"ja ik ben al aangekleed kom maar binnen". Mijn moeder kwam binnen en glimlachte en zei:"je raadt nooit van wie ik net een telefoontje heb gekregen". Ik deed net of ik ze3ma van niks wist en vroeg:"nou, van wie dan?". "Van de moeder van anwar en nadia, je weet wel onze oude buren van marokko", zei m'n moeder. "Oww wat een verrassing" zei ik. "Belden ze zomaar?" vroeg ik onschuldig. Mijn moeder zei:"ga eerst even zitten". We gingen allebei op mijn bed zitten en mijn moeder zei:"ze belden omdat ze om jouw hand willen komen vragen". Ik probeerde verbaasd te reageren:"echt waar?" vroeg ik  :knipoog:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

kom op maak het verhaal af  :maffia:

----------


## boeffie

:maf2:  mooi,mooi,mooi echt super ik meen t want normaal lees ik echt nooit maar dan ook nooit tot ik jou verhaal zag. maar ik heb een vraagje voor je zitten er ook stukjes bij wat je ook in het echt heb meegemaakt of niet? want ik ben echt heel er benieuwd.


ik zal zeggen ga lekker zo verder meid ik vind je super goed.

thalla  :knipoog:

----------


## maroROCKS

H hallo allemaal, ik kan tot mijn grote spijt vandaag niet verder schrijven, ik heb even geen tijd. Maar tuurlijk maak ik 't weer goed  :lachu:  En trouwens boeffie, ik voel me zeer gevleid dat je het een mooi verhaal vindt, thanx  :petaf:  . Om antwoord te geven op je vraag:'nee er zitten geen stukken bij die waargebeurd zijn, het is allemaal FANTA, ik heb 't gewoon verzonnen'.  :jeweetog:  


Groetjes en tot laters mensen  :handbang:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

ey jammer man dat je het druk hebt zit je nog op school wat wil je later woden afz:nesrien  :player:   :bandiet:   :maroc:   :knipoog:

----------


## Nadorita23

Hee meid echt en leuk verhaal!!!! Aangezien het toch een niet waargebeurd verhaal is lijkt het je niet leuk om een vervolg door iemand anders te laten schrijven? Ik zou graag een stukje mee willen doen.

Groetjes

----------


## maroROCKS

"Ja a benti, en het is hachouma om dan door de telefoon te zeggen dat jij niet wil trouwen, dus we laten ze gewoon komen en ik wil dat je er dan serieus over nadenkt voordat je het aanzoek afwijst" zei m'n moeder. "Afwijzen, waarom zou ik dat doen?" zei ik verward. Mijn moeder keek mij verbaasd aan en zei:"maar jij zegt toch altijd dat je nog niet aan trouwen toe bent en eerst wil sparen?". "Ja dat klopt totdat ik anwar weer zag op de bruiloft van zijn zus, hij lijkt me een goede man", zei ik een beetje verlegen. Op mijn moeder's gezicht verscheen een grote lach en ze zei:"ik ben blij dat je er zo over denkt iman, want je vader en ik vinden hem ook een geschikte man voor jou". De volgende dag was ik helemaal zenuwachtig, want anwar zou nu officieel om m'n hand komen vragen. Mijn moeder, ik en selwa hadden het hele huis aan kant en alles was piekfijn geregeld voor "deze belangrijke gelegenheid". "Jallah ga je omkleden iman, ze kunnen nu elk ogenblik komen" zei m'n moeder. Selwa en ik gingen naar boven, want zonder selwa zou ik er een uur over doen om te beslissen wat ik aan zou trekken. We waren er eindelijk uit:"ik had een donkerblauw mouwloos getailleerd(en niet strak) jurk die net onder m'n kuiten kwam, met daarbovenop een 3 kwart babyblauw vestje. Ik was er tevreden over; het zag er mooi, netjes en stijlvol uit. "Wat zal ik met m'n haar doen?" vroeg ik aan selwa. "Misschien kammen?" lachte selwa. Selwa kamde mijn haar en stak het leuk op, dat kon ze heel goed. Ik maakte me heel lichtjes op, een beetje mascara en een beetje blush en voil. We gingen weer naar beneden en mijn moeder lachte zei:"ja dat is veel beter dan die pyiama". Net op dat moment ging de bel, ik verstijfde helemaal. "Ik ben hartstikke zenuwachtig selwa, ik ben echt bang dat ik niet in de smaak val bij zijn ouders of iets verkeerds zeg of doe" fluisterde ik naar selwa. "Ach joh het komt allemaal goed, gewoon rustig blijven" zei selwa geruststellend. Ik ging de deur open doen en daar stonden ze:"de ouders van anwar". Ik begroette en verwelkomde ze binnen, ik zag dat nadia en anwar achter hun ouders stonden. Ik begroette nadia en ze fluisterde:"echt geweldig dat jij mijn schoonzus word iman". Hun ouders waren intussen al door mijn moeder de woonkamer binnen begeleid en nadia volgde ook. Anwar knipoogde naar me en bewoog z'n lippen zonder te spreken van:"ik hou van jou". Ik glimlachte en voelde me meteen een stuk kalmer. Na een half uur, zaten onze ouders druk met elkaar in gesprek over vakantie en auto's. Selwa en nadia, waren aan het praten over de bruiloft van nadia en nadia gaf haar tips. Ik stond op en ging naar de keuken, ik keek of het eten al bijna klaar was, want mijn moeder had el bastilla gemaakt. Ineens stond anwar achter mij, "wat doe jij hier?" fluisterde ik. "Mijn toekomstige vrouw even zien" lachte anwar. "Ben je gek strax merken ze op dat je hier met mij staat te praten" zei ik. Lieverd geen van onze ouders weten dat wij een relatie hebben dus ik heb hun gevraagd of ik een paar minuten met je mocht praten over mijn aanzoek en ze hebben toegestemd, zei anwar. "Oooww" zei ik, ik voelde me toen wel opgelucht. Anwar pakte mijn handen vast en zei "Ik heb je echt gemist". Ja ik jou ook anwar, ik ben blij dat deze dag eindelijk is gekomen, zei ik. "Weet je wat ik nu heel graag zou willen, iman?" zei anwar en kwam een stap dichter tegen me aan. Ik glimlachte en zei:"nou vertel het me dan maar". Ik zou zo graag je lippen op de mijne willen voelen als is het maar voor een paar seconden, iman. "Stel je voor dat iemand ons betrapt hier midden in de keuken?" vroeg ik. "Nee, ben maar niet bang, nadia zou ons dan wel op tijd waarschuwen" zei anwar. "Aha, je hebt dit wel goed gepland is 't niet?" vroeg ik. Ik voelde hoe hij me rustig naar zich toetrok en hoe zijn lippen zachtjes op de mijne belandden. Wat een heerlijk gevoel was dat, ik vergat bijna dat ik in de keuken stond, ik trok me weer terug en keek 'm aan, hij lachte en zei:"ik verheug me nu al op de bruiloft". 


Intussen in de achtertuin, die aan de keuken grensde, stond omar van een afstand verbaasd het tafereel wat zich in de keuken afspeelde te aanschouwen. Omar's perspectief>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Ik had met redouan afgesproken en aangezien ik toch zo vaak bij hem over de vloer kwam, kwam ik altijd gewoon via de achtertuin bij hem binnen. Ik liep door de achtertuin en van een afstand kon ik via de keukenraam zien dat iman in de keuken stond. Als ik haar zag dan, sloeg m'n hart vanzelf sneller. Ik voel me zo tot haar aangetrokken, ik heb gewoon geen controle over mijn gevoelens. Ze is slim, niet op haar mondje gevallen, ze is vasthoudend aan d'r principes en ze heeft een groot hart heb ik gemerkt sinds die hele situatie met selwa. Ik zag ineens een man de keuken binnenkomen, ik zie dat iman tegen 'm praat. Ik kijk nog 's goed en ik zie nu dat ik die man ken, het is die anwar, we waren toen in de zomer op de bruiloft van zijn zus geweest. Maar waarom is ie hier en waarom staat hij helemaal alleen met iman? Tot mijn grote verbazing zie ik ineens dat hij dichterbij iman komt en dat ze elkaar................... kusten?! "H, wat is hier aan de hand?" dacht ik in mezelf, nog helemaal overrompeld van hetgeen wat ik zag. Ik voelde ineens een intense pijn, pijn door wat ik zag, pijn dat ik de vrouw die ik wilde blijkbaar haar hart al had gegeven aan een ander. "Was ik dan zo blind geweest?". Ik had natuurlijk wel gemerkt dat ze altijd afstandelijk tegen me deed, maar ik dacht dat ze gewoon moeilijk mensen(met name mannen) vertrouwde, ik had altijd gedacht dat ze wel zou bijdraaien naar mate me ze beter zou leren kennen. Maar ik had 't al die tijd mis, ze was dus verliefd op een ander. Liefde is een verraderlijke iets, helaas zijn de gevoelens dus niet altijd wederzijds. Ik zag dat anwar weer terug ging naar binnen en dat iman alleen achterbleef. Het enige waar ik aan dacht is:"ik wil uit haar mond horen dat ze met die anwar verder wil en dat ze van hem houdt" anders kan ik geen innerlijke rust vinden. Ik liep naar de deur en deed 'm open, iman hoorde het en keek me aan en zei:"ooww hoi omar, hoe is 't met je?". Ik keek haar in d'r ogen en betreurde het ten zeerste dat ze nooit de mijne zou zijn. Er zou nooit een andere vrouw mijn hart kunnen vullen als iman, zij was uniek, zij was de ware voor mij. "Wat is er aan de hand?" hoorde ik iman ineens vragen. "Dat kan ik beter aan jou vragen, iman" zei ik een beetje nors. "Hoe bedoel je, omar?" vroeg iman. "Ik stond al een paar minuten in de tuin voordat ik binnenkwam" zei ik. Ik zag dat iman schrok en haar ogen neersloeg. "Eeuuh ja, dat was anwar, hij en z'n ouders zijn vandaag om m'n hand komen vragen", zei iman stamelend. Ik voelde hoe mijn spieren zich verslapten, "ik neem aan dat waar jullie mee bezig waren een "ja" betekende?". Iman werd een beetje rood en ik hoorde haar met een schorre stem zeggen:"ja". "Hou je van 'm?" vroeg ik, terwijl ik bang was voor het antwoord."Omar ik".......nog voordat iman, d'r zin kon afmaken ging de deur open en hoorde ik redouan zeggen:"h je bent er al, ik was boven aan het wachten op je". Ik keek redouan aan en zei:'ja ik ben er net pas, ik wilde net naar boven gaan'. Redouan liep al naar buiten toe en ik keek iman nog even aan en liep toen de deur uit.

----------


## maroROCKS

H nesrien, nee meid ik zit niet op school, ik werk. Daarnaast heb ik ook nog andere dingen die ik moet doen, vandaar dat ik niet altijd zo snel een vervolg kan schrijven. Maar ik maak het altijd weer goed  :knipoog:  

En Nadorita, als je een stuk wilt schrijven dan verwacht ik het vervolg van jou deze keer, goed?  :blij:  

Groetjes!!

----------


## saidaatje

hij was weer op en top  :melig:  

greetingzzz

 :staart:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Idd Saidaatje  :maf2:

----------


## Nadorita23

Nou meid al zou ik mijn best doen ik denk dat ik dan echt niet het resultaat bereik als wat jij doet. Ik ben weer helemaal nieuwschierig naar je volgende deel. 

Ik waag me er maar niet aan om het af te maken ben bang dat ik het verpest.

Ga zo door meid!!

Liefs,
Nadorita

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Oef Nadorita23, werd tijd meid dat je het niet hebt gewaagt om het verdere stukje te schrijven want ik denk ook niet dat jij het reslultaat als maroROCKS zult halen  :slapen:  

just kidding  :engel:  LATERSSSS ikram xxxxx en maroROCKS ik ben benieuwd wat jij er dit keer van zult bakken  :nerveus:

----------


## saidaatje

> _Geplaatst door Miss_Rwina_ 
> *Oef Nadorita23, werd tijd meid dat je het niet hebt gewaagt om het verdere stukje te schrijven want ik denk ook niet dat jij het reslultaat als maroROCKS zult halen  
> 
> just kidding  LATERSSSS ikram xxxxx en maroROCKS ik ben benieuwd wat jij er dit keer van zult bakken *



 :lol:  hahahahahaha

ja ik denk inderdaad dat ze niet zoals Marorocks zou kunnen schrijven

----------


## Nadorita23

Goh afzeiken is het enige wat sommige mensen kunnen.
Ongeloofelijk zeg een volwassen opstelling is tegenwoordig maar erg moeilijk te vinden.

Nou meid ga door met je verhaal en trek je vooral niets aan van de kleuterachtige gedoe hier.

Liefs nadorita

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Afzeiken ?? neen madame dat was nu even MIJN mening (ik weet wel da je niet achter mijn mening hebt gevraag) en zo te zien ook de waarheid h, maar ja het spreekwoord zegt het zelf DE WAARHEID KWETST, dus mens als het jou niet bevalt nou ja draai je dan om h !!!

Kleuterachtige ?? hahahahah.....jij bent zeker de grappigste thuis ?? trouwens ik was niet komen zeggen van 'mag ik het volgende stukje schrijven' neen madame jij was dat, en ja je bent van gedacht veranderd (omdat je wist dat je er toch niks van ging bakken) maar ik moet zeggen dat was het enigste zinnigste ding dat je hebt gezegt (dat je van gedacht bent veranderd) dus mens geweet wat u staat de toen dus get the fuck off en ga de andere keer op een ander lullen want ik heb nu eenmaal mijn MENING gezegt maar ja jij nam het weer als een aanval op...................

----------


## maryam86

Geen ruzie maken 

x-jes maryam

----------


## saidaatje

Yoehoeee MaroROCKS we wachten op je vervolg van het verhaal.......  :traan1:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

dat duurt lang zeg wil je a.u.b veder gaan met je verhaal hoe zit dat nou laterzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  :boogie:

----------


## maroc_n

he 
je moet echt effe verder met je verhaal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ik wil wten hoe het afloopt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smilie:   :jeweetog:

----------


## mocro_turkie

Hey echt goeie verhaal man, ik wacht op vervolg!!!!!

xjes

----------


## *magrib_girl*

salaam
meid ga zow door het is echt een top verhaal ik moet tekens huilen als ik het lees het is in ieder geval een helle mooie verhaal ga zow door!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxilhame

----------


## maryam86

_Heyy, Marorocks 

Seg wanneer komt het vervolg, vind het nog altijd super. 
Liefs Maryam_

----------


## maroROCKS

Salaam 3aleikoem beste lezers,

het heeft weer even geduurd, maar hier is ie weer. Het blijft me verbazen dat er zo veel reacties komen op mijn verhaal en dat jullie het blijven volgen, echt leuk hoor  :knipoog:  Ik hoop dat dit vervolg aan jullie verwachtingen zal voldoen. Bedankt allemaal en tot laters  :ole:  





Let op>>Iman's visie weer:

Ik bleef verstijfd in de keuken staan, ik had me nog nooit zo betrapt gevoeld als op dit moment. Wat stom van me om anwar hier in de keuken te kussen, ik had moeten weten dat er iemand door de achtertuin zo de keuken binnen kon stappen. "H iman, waar ben je met je gedachten?" hoor ik selwa ineens achter mij zeggen. Ik draai me om naar haar en vertel haar wat er zich net hier had afgespeeld. Selwa keek me doordringend aan en zei:"iman lieve schat, ik begrijp dat je natuurlijk het liefst niet gezien was terwijl je je aanstaande kustte, maar wat is nu echt het probleem?". "Ja dat is het probleem dat ik gezien ben, ik vind dat echt erg, ik voel me zo.... zo............" verder kwam niet uit m'n woorden. Selwa maakte m'n zin af en zei:"....zo betrapt omdat het omar was en omdat je ook gevoelens hebt voor hem? Ik keek haar aan en zei:"ik weet echt niet waar je die rare ideen vandaan haalt, maar ik houd van anwar en ik ben ook op anwar verliefd, dus a.u.b. leg me geen woorden in de mond selwa". "Ok prima iman, maar dan zie ik echt niet in waarom je het erg vindt, want dit soort dingen gebeuren nu eenmaal het is niet de einde van de wereld, ik denk heus wel dat omar eerder mensen heeft zien kussen en hij houdt er heus geen trauma aan over", zei selwa. We gingen terug naar binnen, naar onze gasten en ik probeerde m'n best te doen om het hele voorval te vergeten. Alles ging heel goed, onze ouders konden het met elkaar vinden en ik en nadia konden echt over van alles praten, ze was echt heel aardig je kon wel heel goed merken dat zij en anwar broer en zus waren. 'S avonds toen iedereen weg was, besloot ik om een lekkere bad te nemen om te ontspannen want ik was echt 1 brok zenuwen door alles. Toen ik lekker gebaad had, spoelde ik het sop van me af en deed m'n badjas aan en ging naar m'n kamer. De woorden van selwa maalden de hele tijd door m'n hoofd:"je hebt gevoelens voor omar". Ik zei wel dat 't niet zo was, maar ze heeft aan 1 kant wel gelijk, "waarom trok ik me dit alles dan zo erg aan?". Ik kon toch geen gevoelens hebben voor omar, zo moet het helemaal niet gaan, ik had m'n grote liefde"anwar" dus waarom komt omar dan in beeld?". Ik heb geen objectieve kijk meer op dit alles en ik kom er alleen blijkbaar ook niet meer uit. Wie zou ik in dit geval het beste kunnen raadplegen om mij te helpen in deze situatie? Ik besloot om bij een therapeut aan te kloppen, want als je toch iets doet doe het dan meteen goed. De volgende dag belde ik voor een afspraak bij een therapeut bij mij in de buurt, ik kon om 14.00 langskomen voor een proefgesprek om te zien of ze mij daar konden helpen of dat ik meer een gespecialiseerde therapeut nodig had. Toen ik daar aankwam en in de wachtkamer zat, zakte de moed me in mijn schoenen. Ik vond het toch maar een raar idee dat ik strax m'n gedachtes moet vertellen aan een persoon die ik dus helemaal niet ken. Ach ja dacht ik, het zal in ieder geval geen kwaad kunnen. Mijn naam werd geroepen en ik keek op en zag een vrouw een paar meter verderop staan. Ze had een staart in en had steile haren, ze was in de 30 en keek heel vriendelijk. Ik stond op en liep naar d'r toe, ze stak d'r hand uit en zei: "hallo, ik ben dr.Franssen". Ik liep naar binnen en keek een beetje om me heen, het was een mooie kamer, niet te modern en heel kalmerend. Ze wees me een bank aan en ik ging zitten. Ze had een een pen en een soort kladblok in d'r handen. Ze glimlachte naar me en vroeg of ik iets wilde drinken, ik antwoorde "nee dankje" en ze nam toen plaats op een stoel tegenover me. Ze vertelde me wat de gebruikelijke gang van zaken was en dat ik zo ontspannen mogelijk moet zijn, want dan was het makkelijker voor me om mijn verhaal te doen. Ze benadrukte ook haar geheimhoudingsplicht en toen spoorde ze aan om mijn zegje te doen. Ik vond het nogal vreemd, want ik wist niet waar ik moest beginnen. Ik ben een beetje in de war geloof ik, want ik ben praktisch bijna verloofd, maar ik maak ik kan me niet losmaken van een andere man. Ik was even stil en hoopte dat zij wat zou zeggen, ze bleef stil en knikte naar me. Ik ben verliefd op mijn verloofde, maar ik weet niet waarom die andere man iedere keer toch in mijn beeld komt en toch op de een of andere manier indruk op me maakt. Vertel eens wat over je verloofde zei dr. Fransen. "Nou hij is heel attent, liefdevol, hij heeft een goed gevoel voor humor, hij is betrouwbaar, hij is echt alles wat ik me maar kan wensen" zei ik. "Is er ook iets wat je wat minder leuk aan 'm vindt?" vroeg dr. Franssen. "Nee, er komt niet zo snel iets in me op wat me niet aanstaat aan hem" zei ik nadenkend."Maar anwar is denk ik ook het probleem niet, het probleem ligt bij mij, want ik ben degene die verward is" zei ik. De dr. vroeg:"hoe waren je eerdere relaties voordat je met anwar iets kreeg?". Ik ging terug in mijn verleden en vertelde haar dat karim mijn laatste liefde was voordat ik anwar ontmoette. "En hoe was je relatie met karim dan?" vroeg dr. Franssen". Ik haalde diep adem en zei:"op het begin was het allemaal rozegeur en maneschijn tot ik erachter kwam dat hij met anderen naar bed ging, toen stortte mijn leven in als een kaartenhuis". Ik was echt helemaal in de ban van karim en ik hield echt van 'm, hij vertelde mij ook altijd hoe bijzonder ik was en hoe blij hij met mij was. Dus toen ik de waarheid hoorde, was 't uit tussen ons en kon en wilde ik niemand meer vertrouwen en dan heb ik 't voornamelijk over mannen. Dr. Franssen keek mij bedenkelijk aan en zei:"waar ben je bang voor in je huidige relatie?". Ik ben nergens bang voor in mijn relatie met anwar, hij geeft mij juist een kalmerend gevoel en dat is precies wat ik nou zo fijn vind aan 'm. "Blijkbaar zit je toch iets dwars in je relatie met anwar, want anders zou je niet aan een andere man denken", zei dr. Franssen. "Wat dan?" vroeg ik. "Ja dat is nog te vroeg om te kunnen beoordelen, daarvoor zouden we nog verder moeten praten, maar helaas is de tijd om", zei dr. Franssen. "Maar selwa ik zou je graag verder willen helpen, ik stel voor dat je 2 keer in de week langskomt totdat jij tevreden bent of in ieder geval een oplossing voor je probleem hebt" zei dr. Franssen met een vriendelijke glimlach. Ik stemde toe en ze liep met me mee naar d'r assistente en deelde d'r mee dat ik een nieuwe patint was en dat ze een vervolg afspraak diende te maken voor me. Ik bedankte haar en ze liep naar d'r kamer met een volgende patint. Hoewel ik nog niet echt verder was gekomen was ik wel opgelucht dat ik toch met de Dr. had gepraat, ik had wel het gevoel dat ze me veel liet nadenken over dingen die ik zelf nooit had opgemerkt. De volgende dagen die kwamen, was m'n moeder druk in de weer met de moeder van anwar om afspraken te maken over onze bruiloft en alle dingen die erbij komen kijken. Ook al zou de bruiloft pas in de zomer zijn en was het nu maart, ze vonden het enig om al vast bepaalde dingen te bespreken. Ik ging zoals afgesproken 2 x in de week naar dr. Franssen en tot nu toe hebben we vooral gepraat over wat er de laatste tijd allemaal gaande is geweest. Vandaag had ik weer een afspraak bij d'r, ik zat nu op de bank en ze vroeg mij:"ik zou 't graag willen hebben over omar, want zo kan ik objectief bekijken wat jouw gevoelens nou precies zijn voor hem". "Wat moet ik over 'm vertellen dan?" vroeg ik. De dr. keek mij aan en zei:"vertel maar hoe je hem bv. hebt leren kennen". Ik vertelde de dr. dus het verhaal hoe ik omar had leren kennen en ze zei helemaal niks totdat ik uitgepraat was. "Doet omar je denken aan iemand, iman?". Ik dacht even na en wist het zo gauw niet en zei:"ik zou niet weten wie". "Volgens mij voel jij je nog altijd gekwetst en verraden door karim" zei dr. Franssen. "Wat, nee hoor dat heb ik allang achter mij gelaten hoor, ik hou nu van anwar" zei ik overtuigend. "Ja dat je van anwar houdt dat kan ik wel zien, maar je bent diep van binnen nog steeds bang om gekwetst te worden" zei dr. Franssen. "Ja maar dat is toch iedereen, niemand wil toch gekwetst worden?" zei ik. "Ja tot op zekere hoogte iman, maar ik denk dat jij je teleurstelling en pijn nooit echt hebt verwerkt waardoor je jezelf in situaties brengt waarbij jij andere mannen kunt kwetsen" zei dr. Franssen. "Hoe bedoel je?" vroeg ik verward. "Je zendt onbewust signalen naar omar dat hij ergens wel een kans bij je heeft, maar zodra hij zich kwetsbaar opstelt voor je dan stel je hem teleur en wijs je hem af, iedere keer opnieuw" zei dr. Franssen. "Dus je wil zeggen dat ik hem opzettelijk kwets door hem te laten denken dat ik wel iets met hem wil en daarna afwijs?" vroeg ik verbaasd. Dr.Franssen knikte en zei:"Ik denk dat jij op die manier hem pijn wilt doen net zoals karim jou pijn heeft gedaan". Ik werd even stil en keek de dr. aan en vroeg:"Ja maar dan begrijp ik 't niet, waarom doe ik dat dan bij omar en niet bij anwar want hij is toch mijn verloofde?". Jij wilt juist omar pijn doen omdat hij je aan karim doet denken, jij ziet omar aan voor karim. "Uit jouw gebeurtenissen die jij mij verteld hebt, kan ik concluderen dat je echt met anwar verder wilt en dat anwar degene is waarvan je houdt, maar jij hebt het verleden nog niet helemaal afgesloten" zei dr. Franssen en legde haar hand op mijn arm. "Omar is karim niet en hij hoeft ook niet gestraft te worden want hij heeft jou nooit pijn gedaan, je moet 'm loslaten en de enige manier om dat te kunnen is door karim te laten weten hoe pijn hij jouw destijds heeft gedaan, zo kun jij misschien ook innerlijke rust vinden" zei ze. Ik voelde mijn tranen opkomen en ze rolden 1 voor 1 over mijn wangen, "wat je me nu verteld heb ik van binnen eigenlijk al die tijd geweten, maar zo diep weggestopt om mezelf te beschermen en nu voelt het alsof er een hele grote last van mijn schouders is gevallen". Dr. Franssen pakte een doos met tissues en schotelde die voor me neus en gebaarde me om er gebruik van te maken. Ik snuitte mijn neus en veegde m'n tranen weg. "Wat heb ik me zelf toch in de nesten gewerkt", zei ik terwijl met tissue speelde. Dr. Franssen ging recht op zitten en boog zich een beetje mijn richting in en zei:"je weet nu wat het probleem is en dat betekent dat je het voor de helft eigenlijk al opgelost hebt, nu moet je er nog iets aan doen". "Ja je hebt gelijk ik moet met karim praten en proberen het verleden te laten rusten", zei ik kalmpjes. Toen ik naar huis liep, bedacht ik wat ik tegen karim zou willen zeggen. Hoe kon ik 1 persoon mijn leven zo laten benvloeden en overhoop halen? Destijds toen ik karim ermee confronteerde dat hij vreemdging en hij het gewoon toegaf en hij het nog wel mij verweet omdat ik niet wilde doen wat hij verwachtte, was ik zo geschokt dat ik toen alleen maar kon huilen en niks meer kon uitbrengen. Ik heb mijn woede en pijn nooit op hem af kunnen reageren, terwijl dat juist belangrijk is voor me om dit hele gedoe achter me te kunnen laten. Er wachtte mij nog een taak:"ik moet namelijk ook een goed gesprek met omar gaan voeren en hem mijn excuses aanbieden en hem duidelijk laten weten wat mijn gevoelens zijn en dat wij nooit meer kunnen worden dan vrienden". 


.....................2 be continued......  :petaf:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

eyey zo eindelijk schrijf je weer na een lange tijd nou ik w8 vol verwachting op je vervolg  :cola:

----------


## maryam86

_Heyyyyyyyyyy!

Dat moet je toch niet verbazen Marorocks, het is een pracht van een verhaal dat heel vlot wordt verteld. Ga zo verder zou ik zeggen!  
Wacht 'weer' op het vervolg .

Liefs Maryam_

----------


## saidaatje

hey meissie

we zitten weer te wachten op je vervolg. Het moet wel af zijn voordat ik op vakantie ga h...  :tik:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

:Confused:  WAAR BLIJFT HET VERVOLG

----------


## arhaz

vervolg!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

of anders:  :terrorist:  hihihi

----------


## Miss_Rwina

hahaha arhaz  :lol:  

Hey zina ik ga volgende week vrijdag 11/07/03 naar marokko
(WHO CARES) maar ik wil even zeggen........ik wil zo snel het vervolg voor dat ik naar maroc vertrek......
Dus maroROCKS geweet wat u te doen staat of anders  :terrorist:  (zoals arhaz zegt)

Dikke KUS Ikram xxxxxxx

----------


## arhaz

we are still waiting!!!

ons geduld raakt op. je weet het, he

 :terrorist:  

of

als je op schiet  :party:  

dus kies maar!!!! hahah hihihi

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Lieve schat wil je alstublieft verder schrijven.............ik w8 nog op het vervolg 


arhaz hou je nog wat in h manneke, als zei (maroROCKS) niet maakt dat er binnen 2 dagen hier een vette vervolg erop staat dan zijn we helaas met zijn tweetjes om haar afte.......met ons mooie  :terrorist:  

Dikke kus
Ikram x 

Toedelsssss  :zwaai:

----------


## arhaz

ik ben al aan het aftellen. dus die twee dagen zijn zo om!!


 :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:  

ik heb er zin in!!!

----------


## TunisiaGirl

ECHT JAMMER DAT JE NIET VERDER SCHRIFT  :jammer:   :frons:

----------


## Shmisha

Ewa meid, waar blijft het vervolg??? Of ben je op vakantie?

----------


## TunisiaGirl

> _Geplaatst door Shmisha_ 
> *Ewa meid, waar blijft het vervolg??? Of ben je op vakantie?*



volgens mij heb je helemaall gelijk  :tunis:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Hey arhaz, ik wou je wat vragen (als het niet te persoonlijk is) de vraag was......ben je een vrouw of een man (sorry voor het vragen, maar gelieve een antwoord)  :vreemd:  

Ik denk dat maroROCKS op vakantie is want namelijk schrijft ze om de 1 a 2 weken terug een vervolg, nou ja dat zal wachten zijn s  :schok:  

Dikke kus
Ikram

Toedelsss

----------


## rifia18

> _Geplaatst door Shmisha_ 
> *Ewa meid, waar blijft het vervolg??? Of ben je op vakantie?*


volgens mij is ze op vakantie en moeten we gewoon afwachten waneer ze een internetcafe heeft gevonden in marokko en dat zal wel een tijdje duren  :aanwal:  


oke beslama 
ikrame xxx  :hihi:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

> _Geplaatst door rifia18_ 
> *volgens mij is ze op vakantie en moeten we gewoon afwachten waneer ze een internetcafe heeft gevonden in marokko en dat zal wel een tijdje duren  
> 
> 
> oke beslama 
> ikrame xxx *


laten we het hopen dat ze daar een internetcafe vindt

----------


## Shmisha

Er zijn zat internetcafe's daar, nog meer dan hier denk ik  :stout: 
En als ze er een niet vindt...bazz, kan gewoon niet  :stout: 
Ewa dan wordt het maar eeuwenlang wachten....

----------


## TunisiaGirl

IK MOET NU VERVOLG HEBBEN NU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!! OF ANDERS  :auw:

----------


## romaysa422

salaam,
ik wil je van harte feliciteren met je verhaal. ik heb nog nooit zo'n mooie verhaal gelezen. ik hoop dat je verder gaat en het nog spannend maakt, echt waar ik wil nog meer lezen. 

waar haal je zo'n fantasie. goed zo meid. 

ga zeker verder.

IK BEN ECHT BENIEUWD NAAR EEN VERVOLG. wat gebeurt er met imane verder, selwa.maakt het af please.

groetje en veel succes.

----------


## arhaz

> _Geplaatst door Miss_Rwina_ 
> *Hey arhaz, ik wou je wat vragen (als het niet te persoonlijk is) de vraag was......ben je een vrouw of een man (sorry voor het vragen, maar gelieve een antwoord)  
> 
> Ik denk dat maroROCKS op vakantie is want namelijk schrijft ze om de 1 a 2 weken terug een vervolg, nou ja dat zal wachten zijn s  
> 
> Dikke kus
> Ikram
> 
> Toedelsss*


ik ben een vrouw. als je mijn nicknaam omdraaid heb je mijn echte naam!!  :lekpuh:   :Wink:   :haha:

----------


## El Noor

dit verhaal staat ook op *********** weet je en daar zijn we even ver dus zij heeft het zeker wel geschreven we zien wel h maar ze had dan beter hier eerst afgewerkt en dan pas daar begonnen maar het is nie aan mij om te oordelen

----------


## maroROCKS

Salaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam 3alekoem!!!!!!!!!

Nou wat een reacties allemaal zeg(en dreigementen  :tong uitsteken: ). Ik weet dat het een tijd geleden is geweest lieverds dat ik voor een vervolg gezorgd heb. Maar ik ben eventjes ziek geweest, niets ernstigs maar ziek genoeg om geen zin of de kracht te hebben om verder te schrijven  :auw2:  Ik ga binnenkort ook op vakantie en ik moet nog zoveel dingen doen dus ik kan ook niet beloven dat ik veel kan schrijven. Maar ik doe natuurlijk mijn best en sowieso zal ik het verhaal inshallah afmaken(al is het na de vakantie). Miss_Rwina ik wens jou en alle andere mensen die op vakantie gaan een goede en veilige reis heen en terug, 3la trik e slemma, lah belarkoem 3la gier  :ole:  

P.s. El Noor--->>>ik begreep je opmerking niet.



Ik voelde me zo bevrijd het leek net of dat ik na een hele lange tijd weer kon ademhalen. Ik dacht na over alles wat anwar voor me gedaan had en ik voelde me zo schuldig dat ik eigenlijk nooit heb laten zien hoe belangrijk hij voor me is, maar daar ga ik vanaf nu wat aan doen. Toen ik in mijn straat aankwam zag ik net omar weglopen, waarschijnlijk was hij net bij redouan geweest en ging hij net weg. "Dit is m'n kans om met 'm te praten" dacht ik. Ik riep zijn naam en ik zag hoe hij stil kwam te staan en zich omdraaide naar mij toe. Ik stond nog ver weg dus ik zwaaide even en toen hij mij zag, bleef hij even staan en ik liep met vlugge passen naar 'm toe. Ik zag dat hij langzaam ook mijn richting opkwam. Toen we dichtbij elkaar stonden vroeg ik:"hoi omar......zou ik even met je kunnen praten?". Ik kon merken dat hij er niet echt om stond te springen, maar hij stemde toch toe. We liepen naar een speeltuintje in de buurt en we gingen op een bankje zitten. Ik keek omar aan en zei:"ik wil je heel graag uitleggen wat er allemaal gebeurd is de laatste tijd en je laten begrijpen waarom ik met anwar ga trouwen". Omar keek me aan en zei:"wat valt er nou uit te leggen, ik snap 't allemaal al dus wat heeft het voor zin om er nog eens over te praten?". Ik zei:"nee omar, jij snapt 't niet want tot vandaag snapte ik hetzelf nog niet". Omar, ik loop al sinds enkele weken bij een therapeut om uit te zoeken waarom jij en ik ons tot elkaar aangetrokken voelen en toen bleek dat ik me eigenlijk helemaal niet tot je aangetrokken voel. Het is namelijk veel ingwikkelder dan dat, want ik heb een slechte ervaring in het verleden gehad met een jongen en die heeft me zo erg gekwetst, dat ik het nog steeds niet helemaal verwerkt heb. Het is niet dat ik nog iets om die jongen geef ofzo, maar ik heb 'm nooit kunnen vergeven voor de emotionele pijn die hij mij gedaan heeft. Blijkbaar wilde ik onbewust hem alsnog straffen, al was het via iemand anders..........en daarmee bedoel ik jou omar. Diep van binnen zag ik jou voor karim aan en wilde ik jou net zo'n pijn doen als hij bij mij. Omar was even stil en zei:"maar waarom vergeleek je mij met karim, ik heb je toch nooit iets gedaan?". Ja dat weet ik omar, maar het is mijn onderbewustzijn die dat deed en waarschijnlijk deed je me op een bepaalde manier aan karim denken en dat is niet negatief bedoelt want in het begin was ik helemaal stapel op die jongen, tot hij een andere kant van zichzelf liet zien. Ik hou van anwar en ik wil met 'm trouwen, maar ergens diep van binnen wilde ik eerst dat andere hoofdstuk afsluiten en jij bent het slachtoffer er van geworden, omar. Ik wil je laten weten dat ik je echt heel graag mag en dat ik je echt nooit heb willen kwetsen, zoals je hebt kunnen horen had het dus niets met jou te maken maar met mij. Ik vind het echt heel erg dat het zo gelopen is en het spijt me. Omar was even stil en zei:"ik vind het natuulijk wel erg dat wat ik voelde voor je, niet wederzijds is, maar ik begrijp 't nu wat beter en ik denk..................... dat ik daar wel vrede mee kan hebben". Ik voelde een opluchting en was heel blij dat hij niet kwaad op me werd, want dan zou ik me nog schuldiger gevoeld hebben. We waren nog wat aan het bijpraten over alles wat er het afgelopen jaar gebeurd was en we lachten over onze blunders in marokko. Ik keek omar aan en zei:"nu hebben we samen gehuild en gelachen, we kunnen toch wel vrienden blijven h want ik zou het jammer vinden als we na dit alles geen contact meer houden met elkaar". Omar keek mij aan en glimlachte en zei:"waar heb je 't over a gek, ik ben toch de beste vriend van je broer dus we zullen echt wel contact houden of je het wil of niet". "Ja je hebt helemaal gelijk, maar ik wilde het gewoon even voor alle duidelijkheid zeggen" zei ik. Een paar weken later, was het de grote dag voor selwa: haar bruiloft! Ik had selwa net d'r ontbijt gebracht we zaten samen te genieten van het moment. "Ik ben hartstikke zenuwachtig iman" hoorde ik selwa ineens zeggen. Ik ging langs d'r zitten en zei:"oow lieverd, ik weet zeker dat het allemaal wel goedkomt, je moet je strax gewoon ontspannen". "Ja dat weet ik, maar ik weet niet of me dat lukt" zei selwa. "Luister selwa, rachid houdt van je en hij zou nooit iets doen waar jij nog niet aan toe bent". "Het is niet dat ik er niet aan toe ben iman, ik hou ook van rachid en ik wil 't heel graag maar ik ben bang dat het net zo voelt als.....als....die........" Ik onderbrak haar zin en zei:"je bedoelt net zoals die verkrachting?". Selwa keek me droevig aan en knikte. Maar selwa dat meen je niet, dat zijn 2 totaal verschillende dingen. Dat was geen liefde dat was haat en met tegenzin. Jij en rachid houden van elkaar en dat maakt het een wereld van verschil, lieverd. Selwa knikte en zei:"ja daar heb je wel gelijk in, ik moet het gewoon stap voor stap doen en geen rare of negatieve gedachtes toelaten". Er verscheen toen een ondeugend glimlachje op d'r gezicht en zei:"wil je zien wat ik voor lingerie ik voor de huwelijksnacht heb gekocht?". Ja tuurlijk zei ik nieuwsgierig. De bruiloft verliep naar wens en het was een groot feest en als snel was het tijd om de bruid en bruidegom gedag te zeggen, ze stapten in de bruidswagen in en gingen op weg naar een hotel buiten de stad, want ze wilden een paar dagen voor zichzelf kunnen hebben. Toen de bruidswagen wegreed voelde ik mijn tranen opkomen, ik was zo blij voor d'r en tegelijkertijd leek het alsof ik 'r verloren had. Ik voelde een hand op mijn schouders en ik wist gewoon dat het anwar was, want die kende me onderhand zo goed dat hij wel kon raden dat ik een beetje troost nodig had op 't moment.

Nu is dit even Rachid z'n visie:

We zaten in de auto en de chauffeur reed ons naar het hotel. Ik bekeek selwa en zag hoe ze gewoon straalde van geluk en blijdschap. Ikzelf was nog nooit zo gelukkig geweest. Na alle pijn en problemen was het nu eindelijk zover: we waren eindelijk man en vrouw. Als ik naar d'r keek dan stokte mijn adem in mijn keel, in mijn maag voelde ik bepaalde tintelingen. We waren eindelijk in het hotel aangekomen en we werden naar onze bruidsuite gebracht. Toen we eindelijk alleen in de kamer stonden, keek selwa mij aan en zei:"ik ga me even omkleden in de badkamer". "Ja hoor is goed lieverd", zei ik. Aangezien zij in de badkamer was, besloot ik ook om me om te kleden. Ik trok een zwarte pyiamabroek aan met een zwarte hemd en ik stak een paar kaarsen en deed het licht uit. Na een paar minuten hoorde ik de badkamerdeur opengaan en toen zag ik selwa eruit lopen. Wat ik toen zag vergeet ik nooit meer:"ze had een gebroken witte lingerieset aan". Ze had een beha aan met kant erin verwerkt en een bijbehorende ondergoed en panties met jarretelgordels. Het stond 'r zo mooi dat ik gewoon sprakeloos was, ik werd nu nog nerveuzer. Ik stond op en liep naar d'r toe, "wat zie je er prachtig uit" zei ik met een glimlach. Ik zag dat ze verlegen werd en ik trok haar heel langzaam naar me toe....en keek haar diep in d'r ogen en zei:"ik hou van je". Ik hou ook van jou rachid en ik kuste haar op d'r mooie, zachte lippen. Ik tilde haar op en legde haar rustig op 't bed en ik kuste 'r verder in d'r nek, op d'r hals en weer op d'r lippen. Ik trok mijn hemd uit en probeerde bij selwa d'r beha los te krijgen, ik voelde dat ze nog erg verlegen was en dat ze zich nog niet helemaal durfde te laten gaan. Dat was ook niet raar, dit was d'r eerste keer en ik ga 't lekker rustig aan doen tot dat zij zich op d'r gemak voelt. Ik streelde 'r met m'n handen langs d'r buik en liet ze toen langzaam zakken langs d'r zij naar d'r heupen. Ik voelde dat ze die aanraking wel fijn vond.............................................. .................................................. ...............................(de rest is niet voor jullie oogjes bestemd hihihihihi)

----------


## destina

eindelijk schrijf je verder ik of beter gezgdt we hebben zo lang gewacht op de vervolg maar wil je het er sneller opzetten zodat we niet weer zo lang zullen wachten ok thanx en trouwens beterschap.  








 :blowen:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

ik ben naar de gekkenhuis gebracht omdat ik gek werdt van je omdat je niet verder schrijfde maar ik ben weer thuis omdat je een vervolg hebt geschereven enne schrijf snel weer voor dat ze me weer naar de gekkenhuis brengen

----------


## maroROCKS

Nou TunisiaGirl, ik wil jouw geestelijke gezondheid niet op mijn geweten hebben dus vandaar dat ik maar ben gaan schrijven. Ik moet weer nu weer inspiratie gaan opdoen....dus tot dan en ENJOY PEOPLE! 


Terug naar iman>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Na dat selwa en rachid weg waren, bracht anwar mijn moeder en ik thuis. Toen we thuis aankwamen was het al rond een uur of 3.00 's morgens en mijn moeder vond het geen goed idee dat anwar nu nog naar huis(antwerpen) zou rijden. Ze stond er pers op dat hij bij ons bleef overnachten, "je kan bij redouan op de kamer zei ze". Ik bracht 'm nog wat extra kussens en een deken en wenste 'm een goede nacht. Ik ging naar m'n kamer en het enige wat ik wilde doen, was in m'n bedje kruipen en slapen..................
De volgende ochtend was ik pas laat wakker, ik keek op de klok en het was al 12.00 uur. Ik rekte me uit en stond op en ging naar de badkamer om een douche te nemen, toen ik klaar was kleedde ik me om en ging naar beneden. Mijn moeder had het ontbijt al klaargemaakt en was aan het eten, samen met mijn vader. "Sba7 el gheer" zei ik opgewekt. "Sba7 el gheer a bentie" zei mijn vader en schonk een glas marokkaanse muntthee voor me in. Na het ontbijt(eigelijk meer lunch, maar goed) besloot ik om mijn kamer op te ruimen. Terwijl ik de trap op liep, hoorde ik mijn mobiel afgaan..........ik holde snel naar mijn kamer en nam hijgend de telefoon op:"Ja met iman" zei ik snel. "Hoi meisje, met mij" ik herkende die stem meteen en riep:"Selwa!". "Hoe gaat 't, is alles goed met je?" vroeg ik. "Selwa begon te lachen en zei:"alles is goed el7emdoelilah, maar was je aan 't hardlopen of zo, want je aan je stem te horen ben je helemaal buiten adem". "Ja zodra ik mijn mobiel hoorde overgaan, ben ik meteen naar m'n kamer komen rennen" zei ik. Ik was een tikje nieuwsgierig en vroeg:"...en hoe was 't, ik bedoel....." selwa onderbrak m'n zin en zei:"....ik weet wel wat je bedoelt en echt iman het was echt geweldig, rachid was zo lief en rustig met me dat ik me helemaal ontspande en op hem vertrouwde. Het was een heerlijke ervaring iman, het is echt de moeite waard om op de juiste man te wachten. "Had je dan helemaal geen pijn?" vroeg ik. "Ja toch wel hoor, maar op dat moment vond ik het niet erg want ik was zo gelukkig dat het net leek of ik de pijn even kon vergeten". Na een paar minuten gekletst te hebben, zei ik:"ewa ga rachid aandacht geven en geniet van jullie dagen saampjes". "Ja is goed iman, doe je iedereen bij jullie dan de groeten van mij?" vroeg selwa. Tuurlijk doe ik dat lieverd en bedankt voor het bellen, beslama selwa. Toen ik had opgehangen voelde ik me ineens opgelucht, alles was gelukkig goed gegaan en ze waren gelukkig. Ik hoorde een zacht geklop op m'n deur, "ja kom maar binnen" riep ik. Toen de deur openging zag ik anwar mijn kamer binnenlopen. "Salaam iman" zei anwar en gaf me een kus op m'n wang. "Ik hoorde dat je aan de telefoon was dus ik wilde je niet storen en wachtte totdat je klaar was", zei anwar. "Is er iets dan?" vroeg ik. "Nee het is niks belangrijks ik wou je alleen even meedelen dat ik naar huis ging en wilde je eerst gedag zeggen", zei anwar. "Moet je echt gaan?" vroeg ik verdrietig. "Ik moet natuurlijk niets, maar ik heb fouad wel beloofd dat ik vandaag naar 'm toe zou gaan" zei anwar. Ik had lang niets meer van fouad gehoord, "hoe is 't met fouad eigenlijk?" vroeg ik. "Ja el7emdoelilah het gaat wel goed, hij is pas van baan veranderd en dat bevalt 'm heel goed" zei anwar. "En heeft hij geen vriendin of iemand op 't oog?" vroeg ik. "Nee, fouad heeft nog niemand gevonden die hij de moeite waard vind" zei anwar. "De vrouw die hem krijgt is wel een geluksvogel, want hij is een goede, lieve en betrouwbare man" zei anwar serieus. "Inshallah vindt hij de ware ook nog wel", zei ik. Samen liepen we naar z'n auto toe en we kletsten nog wat voordat we afscheid namen en uiteindelijk reed hij weg en ik zwaaide nog even na. Toen ik weer binnenkwam, hoorde ik mijn moeder mijn naam roepen. "Ja wat is er? vroeg ik. Je tante en je nichten uit brussel komen strakjes, ze hebben net gebeld. Ik was hartistikke blij, ik kon wel wat gezelschap gebruiken en met mijn nichten kon ik lekker goed opschieten. Ik en mijn moeder bereidden het eten alvast en hadden ook heel het huis aan kant. Rond een uur of 16.00 ging de bel, ik wist gewoon dat "zij" het waren. Ik deed de deur open en daar stond mijn tante en mijn 3 nichten, ik omhelsde ze en liet ze binnen. Met veel lawaai(door al het geklets) liepen we de woonkamer binnen en ze begroetten en omhelsden allemaal mijn moeder. Na het eten, vroeg ik of ze zin hadden om wat te gaan drinken in de stad. We zouden met lemia d'r auto gaan en net toen we de deur uit wilden, ging de deurbel. Ik deed open en ineens zag ik daar anwar staan......"Anwar, wat doe jij hier?" vroeg ik verbaasd. Anwar lachte en zei:"ja ik dacht dat je me misschien mistte". Ik begroette hem en zag ineens fouad staan....."h fouad hoe is 't met je?" vroeg ik weer verbaasd en begroette hem. "H anwar ben je klaar met je verrassingen of had je nog iets in petto?" vroeg ik. Nee iman, ik ben nu wel klaar. "Fouad en ik hadden zin om een lange rit te maken en ik dacht, laat ik dan maar meteen langs mijn schoonheid gaan". "Ach wat leuk om je weer te zien fouad" zei ik. Ik stelde mijn nichten aan anwar en fouad voor en we besloten om met z'n allen samen ergens wat te gaan drinken. Het was heel gezellig, maar het werd al laat en ik stelde voor om naar huis te gaan. "Ikram is op 't toilet dus we moeten nog even wachten" zei senna. Lemia keek op d'r horloge en zei:"och, ik heb de parkeermeter gevuld tot 21.30 het is nu net 21.30 geweest, ik hoop niet dat ik een boete krijg". "Ewa anwar loop jij alvast met de dames naar de auto dan wacht ik wel op Ikram, want het is geen tijdstip voor dames om alleen te lopen", zei fouad. "Ja dat is een goede oplossing" zei anwar. 




Fouad's visie:>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>

Ik was aan 't wachten op Ikram, terwijl de rest al naar de auto gelopen was. Ik zag haar eindelijk het toilet uitlopen, ze liep mijn kant op en vroeg:"waar is iedereen gebleven?". "Ze zijn al naar de auto gelopen omdat lemia de parkeermeter tot 21.30 gevuld had, was ze bang dat ze anders een boete zou krijgen, dus ik stelde voor dat zij alvast naar de auto's konden lopen en dat ik wel zou wachten op jou" zei ik. "Aahh zo" zei ze met een glimlach. Ze pakte haar tas en net toen we weg wilden lopen stootte een man per ongeluk haar hard in d'r rug en kwam ze tegen mij aan, recht in m'n armen. Ik kon haar parfum zo goed ruiken, het leek net of ik 'm kon proeven, het was lekker zoet, maar niet te zwaar. D'r haren voelden zacht aan....ineens keek ze me recht in de ogen en deed ze een stapje achteruit en herstelde zich van de duw. "Oooow sorry mevrouw" zei de man die haar gestoten had, "het ging per ongeluk". "Kan gebeuren" zei ze. "Gaat het" vroeg ik. Ze knikte en we liepen naar buiten, toen we bij de auto's aankwamen, namen we afscheid van elkaar en ik deed de deur van de auto voor d'r open en ze reden weg. Ik stapte bij anwar in en we reden terug naar huis. "Aardige meiden die nichten van iman, ken je ze goed?" vroeg ik. "Nee, ik heb ze vandaag ook pas voor 't eerst ontmoet, maar iman heeft het wel 's over ze gehad en het zijn echt lieve meiden volgens haar" zei anwar. "Zullen we ze vragen of ze morgen zin hebben om iets met z'n allen te gaan doen?", vroeg anwar. "Zoals wat?" vroeg ik. Misschien kunnen we met z'n allen morgen naar de efteling of zo dat is niet zover van eindhoven", zei anwar. "Ewa vraag maar eerst of ze willen" zei ik. Anwar belde meteen iman op en ze stemden met z'n allen toe om de volgende dag mee te gaan naar de efteling. Toen ik thuiskwam, ging ik naar bed. Ik kon geen slaap vatten, ik woelde en draaide de hele tijd. Ik moest denken aan ikram toen ze in m'n armen viel en hoe ze in mijn ogen keek, ze heeft prachtige ogen en lange, volle wimpers. Het leek eventjes of ze in mijn ziel kon kijken, niemand had me ooit op die manier aangekeken.

----------


## romaysa422

slm maroROCKS

ik wil je feliciteren voor je prachtige verhaal. ik hoop dat je snel weer een vervolg erop zet. hij is prachtig om te lezen.

ik wilde vragen of je hem hebt zonder de reactie van iedereen, zo ja zou je me die willen emailen op [email protected] 
ik zou hem graag willen uitprinten. 
dank je.

moge allah je leiden en begeleiden met alles wat je doet en wat je wilt doen, inshallah.


groetjes romaysa.

----------


## maroROCKS

Salaam romaysa422,

dankje wel meid voor je compliment en je leuke reactie. En wat je vraag betreft ik heb 'm wel zonder de reactie van anderen en ik zal 'm je zo spoedig mogelijk mailen, goed?

En aan al mijn andere trouwe lezers:"jullie hebben dit keer niet zo heel lang hoeven wachten, want zie hier onder, jawel een VERVOLG"  :Wink:  

Tot mails,
MaroRocks 



Vanuit Ikram's visie verder>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>

We waren vandaag vroeg opgestaan, want we zouden met anwar en fouad naar de efteling gaan. Het leek me leuk, want ik ben nog nooit in de efteling geweest en anwar was een goede man en fouad een rustige en lieve jongen. We hadden om 8.30 afgesproken hier bij de voordeur van iman. We waren eindelijk allemaal klaar, toen de bel ging, de moeder van iman riep ons en zei dat de heren ons al opwachtten. We wilden liever met 1 auto gaan, maar we wisten niet zeker of we er allemaal wel in zouden passen. Het bleek dat we in anwar's z'n auto wel met 4 meiden konden zitten, het was niet echt comfortabel maar dat maakte niet uit het was maar voor 20 minuutjes. Toen we eindelijk in de efteling stonden, wilde iedereen meteen naar de python(achtbaan). Je kon per 2 personen langs elkaar zitten, dus anwar en iman gingen samen, senna klampte zich aan lemia dus bleven ik en fouad samen over en dus waren we aan elkaar toegewezen. We moesten instappen en fouad keek me aan, glimlachte en zei:"na u" en gebaarde mij om in de achtbaan te stappen. Eigenlijk hield ik helemaal niet zo van die wilde attracties, maar ik wilde geen spelbreker zijn. Nadat we in de achtbaan waren geweest en m'n hersensen helemaal door elkaar waren geschud, wilde iedereen naar "het schip". Fijn dacht ik, weer zo'n "leuke" attractie. Terwijl we in de rij stonden te wachten, was iedereen druk aan het kletsen. Ik was in m'n eigen gedachtes verzonken tot ik me opeens bekeken voelde en toen ik opkeek, keek ik in fouad's z'n ogen. Het was net of ze mij iets wilden vertellen, opeens werden we door onze groepje meegetrokken, want we waren aan de beurt. Zied, zied(kom op, lopen) en zo liepen we het schip in en weer kwamen fouad en ik langs elkaar te zitten. Wij zaten met z'n allen bijna helemaal achter in het schip en dit vond ik eigenlijk niet zo'n goed idee. H jongens ik denk dat ik toch maar een paar bankjes naar voren schuif, dan zit ik meer in het midden want dat achterste gedeelte gaat veel te hoog voor mij. Ik stond op en ging dus een paar bankjes naar voren, net toen ik ging zitten zag ik dat fouad langs mij kwam zitten. "Wat doe jij hier?" vroeg ik. "Ik kom je wat gezelschap houden, het is toch zo ongezellig zo alleen?" zei fouad. Het schip begon te bewegen en het ging steeds sneller en hoger, ik was niet zo heel dapper en ik voelde m'n hart in m'n keel slaan. Blijkbaar had fouad dat gemerkt en hij vroeg:"ikram, gaat 't?". Ik knikte angstig van "ja", hij keek mij aan en legde zijn hand op de mijne en zei:"er gebeurt heus niks, het is zo afgelopen nog even volhouden, het enige wat ik kon doen was "ja" knikken. Ik hoorde de rest van onze groep juichen en schreeuwen van plezier. Toen het schip eindelijk stopte en de rit eindelijk voorbij was, stond ik meteen op want ik kon niet snel genoeg uit die attractie wegkomen. Ik voelde nog hoe de hand van fouad op de mijne lag, het voelde op dat moment zo geruststellend en vertrouwd. Het was wel lief hoe hij mij wilde kalmeren toen hij zag dat ik een beetje angstig werd. Een aantal attracties later was het alweer middag en iedereen had honger dus we gingen een restaurantje binnen. Ze waren aan het praten over de attractie "het schip" blijkbaar vond iedereen het zo leuk dat ze nog een keer er in wilden. "Als jullie het niet erg vinden, dan wil ik liever niet mee, want 1 x is wel genoeg geweest voor mij" zei ik. "Nee tuurlijk hoef je niet mee als je niet wilt ikram, ik blijf ook wel" zei iman. "Nee ik wil niet dat je bij me blijft, ik ben geen klein kind, jij doet gewoon lekker wat je leuk vind, want daarom zijn we hier" zei ik vastbesloten. Toen we klaar waren met eten, ging ik even naar het toilet, de rest van de meiden waren al geweest. Toen ik terugkwam, zat alleen fouad nog aan tafel. "Fouad, waar is iedereen?" vroeg ik. "Ze zijn al naar "het schip" gegaan en aangezien jij en ik toch geen zin daarin hadden, heb ik ze gezegd dat ze maar zonder ons moeten gaan en dat we ze strax wel weer zien" zei fouad. "Oh ok, dat is wel goed" zei ik. "Heb je zin om een stukje te wandelen?" vroeg fouad. "Ja dat lijkt me wel fijn" zei ik. Terwijl we aan het wandelen waren, vertelde fouad over zijn nieuwe baan en ik vertelde 'm over mijn studie en wat mijn plannen voor de toekomst waren. We kochten een ijsje en ik ging op het gras zitten en fouad ging liggen en keek naar de lucht, ik vroeg:"waar denk je nu aan?". Hij keek weer naar mij en zei:"ik dacht er gewoon aan hoe fijn ik het vind dat iman en anwar gaan trouwen, want ze zijn echt een goede en liefdevolle koppel". Ik moest ineens lachen, fouad keek mij vreemd aan en vroeg:"wat is er?". "Je hebt ijs geknoeid op je neus" lachte ik. Hij probeerde het af te vegen, maar er bleef toch een stuk zitten, ik schoof naar 'm toe en pakte een zakdoekje en legde m'n ene hand onder z'n kin en met de andere hand veegde ik het ijs weg. Hij had een zachte maar toch een mannelijke huid, toen ik klaar was besefte ik dat hij naar mij staarde, ik keek in zijn ogen. Ze waren zeer donker maar er zat een glinstering in net als het licht van de sterren aan de hemel. Onze gezichten waren zeer dicht bij elkaar en ik voelde me op dat moment zo aangetrokken tot 'm, het leek net of ik mezelf niet was, onzichtbare magneten trokken ons naar elkaar toe. "Jouw ogen kijken dwars door mijn ziel heen" fluisterde fouad. "Ik weet 't, ik voel het ook, dit heb ik nog nooit gehad" fluisterde ik. Hij streek een lok haar bij mij uit m'n gezicht en bij zijn aanraking voelde ik meteen over mijn hele lichaam kippevel. TRRRRRRRRR, de telefoon van fouad ging en hij pakte 'm haastig uit zijn broekzak. Het was anwar, hij vroeg waar we waren zodat ze naar ons toe konden komen. Toen fouad had opgehangen, keek hij mij aan en vroeg:"zullen we onze telefoonnummers uitwisselen, want ik zou graag een keer alleen met je willen praten". Ik vond 't goed en net toen we klaar waren, kwam de rest van de groep er al aan. De rest van de dag was ik een beetje stil en dromerig, ik moest de hele tijd denken aan de momenten die ik met fouad had gehad die middag. Wel vreemd, ik had dit gevoel nog nooit gehad, ik vond mannen altijd maar een verspilling van tijd en aandacht. Maar sinds ik fouad ken, krijg ik hele andere gevoelens ik vind het jammer als ik niet bij 'm ben en ik hou ervan hoe hij naar me kijkt of hoe hij tegen me praat, ik weet niet of ik verliefd op 'm ben maar ik vind het wel leuk om bij 'm te zijn en ik zou dat wel vaker willen zijn. "H hallo, aarde aan ikram" hoor ik ineens lemia zeggen, ik kijk op en ze vraagt nogmaals:"is er iets?". "Nee, wat zou er moeten zijn, ik ben gewoon een beetje moe geworden door al die attracties" loog ik zeer overtuigend. Toen we naar huis wilden was senna een beetje misselijk, "ja dat krijg je ervan door al dat ijs, snoep en dan de achtbaan in en al die andere wilde attracties" lachte ik. We hadden besloten dat senna maar voorin de auto moest gaan zitten, want we waren bang dat ze achterin alleen maar nog misselijker zou worden en zou gaan overgeven. Dat betekende dus dat fouad bij ons achterin zou gaan zitten en hij was niet zo tenger als senna dus dat werd al wat moeilijker. Anwar zei:"misschien is het makkelijker als ikram of lemia op fouad z'n schoot gaat zitten dan passen jullie er allemaal in". Lemia zei:"ikram is iets lichter dan ik dus dat is dan ook makkelijker voor fouad". "Ewa dat is dan bij deze geregeld, ikram ga jij dan op fouad's z'n schoot zitten" zei anwar. Ik voelde me zwaar ongemakkelijk en fouad keek mij aan en zei:"ik bijt niet hoor, jallah kom". "Ik ging zijlings bij fouad op schoot zitten en toen we onderweg waren had anwar de muzie hard aanstaan en de rest was allemaal druk in gesprek of aan 't meezingen. Ik vroeg aan fouad:"gaat het echt wel, is 't niet te zwaar?". Hij zei:"tuurlijk gaat 't, ik merk niet eens dat je op m'n schoot zit" en hij gaf me een knipoog. Ik voelde hoe ik met m'n zij-arm tegen zijn borstkast leunde, hij was best sterk en ik kon merken dat hij gespierd was. Terwijl de rest niks opmerkte, fluisterde fouad zachtjes in m'n oor:"vind je het goed als ik je vanavond opbel?". Ik keek 'm aan en zei:"dat zou ik heel leuk vinden". Ik weet niet wat ik heb, maar normaal gesproken had ik nooit een jongen mijn telefoonnummer gegeven of aandacht gegeven, maar bij fouad gaat het gewoon vanzelf ik heb er geen controle over. 



Soo mensen en nu ga ik even ontspannen, doei  :boogie:   :handbang:   :wohaa:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

> _Geplaatst door maroROCKS_ 
> *Salaam romaysa422,
> 
> dankje wel meid voor je compliment en je leuke reactie. En wat je vraag betreft ik heb 'm wel zonder de reactie van anderen en ik zal 'm je zo spoedig mogelijk mailen, goed?
> 
> En aan al mijn andere trouwe lezers:"jullie hebben dit keer niet zo heel lang hoeven wachten, want zie hier onder, jawel een VERVOLG"  
> 
> Tot mails,
> MaroRocks 
> ...


als je klaar bent met ontspannen schrijf dan verder

----------


## EgyptGirl

Hey Echt mooooooooooiiii verhaal 
........................... >>>> Ik hoop dat je snel weer tijd hebt om verder te schrijven .... groetjes .... thallay <<<................


............  :love:

----------


## Sweet_Amel

ga verder

----------


## arhaz

ewa ben je je nog nie klaar met onspannen!! je bent al lang genoeg bezig!! ga verder met je verhaal.

hahahahaha  :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:  

ik wacht op een vervolg!!!!!!!

----------


## EgyptGirl

:huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:  

Ga snel verder... snik snik ....  :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:  







 :boogie:   :huil:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

salaam iedereen

wat kun jij goed schrijven!! echt geweldig
ik zou het ook graag willen printen als het mag kun je het ook naar mij doorsturen als je wilt [email protected]
heb moeten huilen, lachen, vrolijk gevoeld

woullah houden zo
en word je nog schrijfster 
ik hoop het wel





hou je goed de groeten van sanae

groeten aan iedereen op dit forum en geniet van jullie vakantie
 :grote grijns:

----------


## maroROCKS

H mensen daar ben ik weer en tja ontspannen kun je niet genoeg doen h  :grote grijns:  Ik ga volgende week vrijdag op vakantie en dus moet ik jullie hierbij meedelen dat ik dan helaas het verhaal stop moet zetten. Ik heb daar zoveel familie en vrienden die ik nu 2 jaar niet gezien heb dat ik al mijn tijd en aandacht daar aan besteed. Maar ik zal na de vakantie verder gaan. Ik blijf dan 4 weken weg. Hoop dat iedereen een fijne zomer tegemoet gaat. Ik zal deze week nog wel een vervolg plaatsen  :petaf:  

Groetjes,
van mij  :zwaai:  




Weer vanuit Fouad's perspectief>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>


Er werd besloten dat ikram dus bij mij op schoot moet gaan zitten in de auto. Ik was daar wel blij om, ik vond het alleen maar fijn om haar dichtbij me te hebben. Ze voelde zich wel wat ongemakkelijk op het begin, kon ik merken. Ik bewonderde haar lange, zachte en donkere lokken, haar haren roken lekker en ze vielen over haar rug en kwamen af en toe tegen mijn shirt, als ze zich omdraaide. Ze rook zo lekker, ze heeft een bepaalde soort geur op die mij helemaal in haar ban kreeg. Ik wilde d'r bellen, maar als het kon het liefst vanavond nog dus ik fluisterde in d'r oor of ik 'r deze avond nog kon bellen. Ze vond het goed, ik kon zo makkelijk met 'r over weg, ze voelde waarschijnlijk precies hetzelfde als ik, want zij was niet de enige die in andermans ziel kon kijken, want ik kon ook in haar ogen d'r gevoelens aflezen. Je hoorde altijd dat mensen verliefd zijn en je ziet die romantische films en dan denk je dat het allemaal fictie is, er bestaat helemaal geen "echte liefde" je vind iemand misschien aantrekkelijk of leuk ja, maar meer ook niet dacht ik altijd. Maar nu ik ikram heb leren kennen, begin ik pas te begrijpen wat verliefdheid betekent en dat het blijkbaar echt bestaat. Ik wist ook niet dat het zo snel kon gaan, ik ken d'r maar net 2 dagen en ik ben nu al hemaal gek op 'r. Het lijkt net of m'n verstand is uitgeschakeld endat alles is overgenomen door mijn hart.





Terug naar Iman>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>

We hadden een heerlijke dag gehad, dat had ik nou precies even nodig. Toen we aan het einde van de dag naar de auto liepen, bleven ik en anwar express een heel stuk achter de anderen lopen. "Heb jij vandaag niks opgemerkt?" vroeg ik aan anwar. "Hoe bedoel je" vroeg anwar. "Nou, ik kan me nog herinneren dat je laatst tegen me zei dat fouad nog geen meid was tegengekomen die hij de moeite waard vond, maar na vandaag heb ik toch m'n twijfels daarover" zei ik. "Je bedoelt omdat hij vandaag wel heel veel heeft opgetrokken met ikram?" vroeg anwar. "Ja, dat is precies wat ik bedoel" zei ik. "Ik vind ze wel goed bij elkaar passen" zei anwar. "Ja toch heel apart hoor, ikram moet normaal gesproken niks van mannen hebben, maar met fouad gaat ze om alsof ze hem al jaren kent" zei ik. "Nou we zien wel wat ze gaan doen, ik vraag fouad wel wat er zich tussen hun afspeelt" zei anwar. "Misschien verteld ie je het zelf wel, je bent tenslotte zijn beste vriend" zei ik. "Nu even over ons" zei anwar. "Wat is er met ons?" vroeg ik. "Onze bruiloft komt steeds dichterbij en ik wilde graag weten hoe "aruba" je in de oren klinkt als huwelijksreis?". "Oh daar heb ik niet eens bij stilgestaan, maar wat lief dat jij dat wel hebt gedaan en aruba klinkt geweldig" zei ik en omhelsde 'm. Het leek of anwar mij iedere keer kon blijven verrassen, terwijl ik nooit iets leuks voor hem doe. Maar gelukkig hebben we ons hele leven nog voor ons dus ik maak het inshallah wel goed. Toen we thuis waren namen we afscheid van anwar en fouad en zij reden zelf ook naar huis(in antwerpen). We namen allemaal een douche, want dat konden we allemaal wel gebruiken na deze inspannende dag. Toen we allemaal onze pyiama's aanhadden, besloten we om lekker met z'n allen een beetje bij te kletsen. "Weet je wat wij mij leuk lijkt?" zei senna met ondeugende oogjes. We keken haar allemaal vragend aan,"nou wat dan?" vroeg lemia. "Truth or dare spelen" zei senna. "Hoe gaat dat dan?" vroeg ik. Lemia keek mij aan en zei:"ik vind het niet echt een spel, maar het is heel logisch:"de mensen vanuit de groep vragen je of je kiest om een uitdaging aan te gaan of dat ze je een vraag stellen en dan moet jij die naar waarheid beantwoorden". "Nou dat lijkt me niet zo moeilijk" zei ik. "Ok dan gaan we beginnen, ik ga wel als eerste" zei senna. "Nou truth or dare?" vroeg ikram. "Dare" antwoorde senna. We overlegden met z'n allen eventjes en besloten dat ze naar redouan z'n kamer moest gaan en moest zeggen tegen redouan:"Ik ben zo dom dat zelfs een ezel niet met mij gezien wil worden en ik ben zo lelijk dat zelfs een facelift geen zin heeft, maar als ik naar jou kijk dan weet ik dat het altijd erger kan". We hebben ons kapot gelachen, ze zei het zo serieus tegen redouan dat hij niet wist wat ie moest zeggen, maar toen hij ons hoorde lachen zette hij senna z'n kamer uit en zei er nog achteraan:"en ik maar denken dat we geen gekken in de familie hadden". We gingen weer terug naar mijn kamer en we gingen verder met het spel. "Ik mag nu kiezen wie er aan de beurt is" zei senna. "Ik kies..............iman". "Truth or dare?" vroeg senna. "Truth, want ik ben veelste moe om nog iets anders te doen behalve praten" zei ik. De meiden overlegden fluisterend met elkaar, zodat ik niet kon horen wat ze allemaal zeiden. Toen ze eindelijk klaar waren keken ze me aan en senna vroeg:"wat is jouw intiemste ervaring geweest met anwar?". Ik had niet op zo'n vraag gerekend dus ik was even stil, "ewa kom op" zei senna. "Ja ik werd even verrast door die vraag dus ik moet even nadenken" zei ik. Een paar tellen later wist ik het al, "ok ok luister maar" zei ik. Ik vertelde ze over de dag dat anwar me ten huwelijk vroeg in het park toen we gingen picknicken. Toen ik klaar was, merkte ik dat iedereen stil was. "Wat een prachtige herinnering" zei lemia. "Ik wist niet dat marokkaanse mannen zo romantisch konden zijn" zei ikram. "Over marokkaanse mannen gesproken............je had 't wel naar je zin met fouad, niet?" vroeg ik. "Ja hij is aardig", zei ikram en ze probeerde van onderwerp te veranderen. "Het is alleen jammer dat hij verloofd is" zei ik en ik wachtte af hoe ikram zou reageren. "Wat zei je?" vroeg ze geschrokken. "Hij kan toch niet verloofd zijn, hij gaf mij dan totaal de verkeerde indruk" zei ikram verbaasd. Ik keek 'r aan en zei:"sorry maar ik loog, ik wilde zien hoe je zou reageren". Ikram gooide keihard een kussen tegen m'n hoofd, "zo dat heb je verdiend" zei ze erachter aan. "Maar even serieus nu, wat hebben jullie gedaan toen wij d'r niet bij waren vanmiddag?" vroeg senna."Nou gewoon een beetje gepraat en een ijsje gegeten" zei ikram. "En waar hebben jullie dan over gepraat?" vroeg lemia. "Ja hallo, is dit een kruisverhoor ofzo?" zei ikram. We moesten allemaal even lachen en ik zei:"wij meiden, zijn altijd nieuwsgierig, maar je hoeft niets te vertellen hoor, we weten wel genoeg".



IKRAM D'R GEDACHTES EN PERSPECTIEF:

Iedereen was zo uitgeput dat we rond 22.00 allemaal al in slaap waren gevallen. In de verte hoorde ik een geluid, een bekend geluid.....mijn ogen gingen open en ik realiseerde me dat mijn telefoon afging. Ik keek op de klok en zag dat het 23.00 ik nam snel op, voor dat er iemand van de meiden wakker zou worden. "Hoi met ikram" zei ik. Hoi met mij "fouad", sliep je al? "Ja en de rest ook, je zou ze 's moeten zien liggen hier, helemaal uitgeput" lachte ik. Ik kan me er wel iets bij voorstellen zei fouad lachend. "Maar ik kan niet slapen, ik moet de hele tijd denken aan vanmiddag" zei fouad. Ik was even stil, ik was blij dat hij ook aan mij dacht. "Ikram, ben je er nog?" hoorde ik fouad aan de andere kant van de lijn vragen. "Eeh ja hoor" zei ik stamelend. "Zou je misschien een keer met mij iets willen gaan drinken?" vroeg fouad. Van binnen maakte een vreugdedansje, maar ik liet niks merken en zei heel rustig en kalm:"ja lijkt me wel leuk". We hadden afgesproken dat zodra ik terug was in antwerpen, ik hem 'n belletje zou geven om af te spreken. De volgende dag toen iedereen wakker was en hadden ontbeten, ging de telefoon van lemia. Na een paar minuten hing ze op en zei:"dat was bilal(haar verloofde) hij komt ook vandaag hiernaartoe naar een kennis van 'm". "Heb je met 'm afgesproken?" vroeg senna. "Nee, hij zou wel even langskomen om even gedag te zeggen" zei lemia. Na het middageten, toen we in de keuken de afwas stonden te doen, hoorde ik iman "lemia" roepen, blijkbaar was bilal aan de deur. Lemia veegde haar handen af van 't afwaswater en iman zei:"ik heb gevraagd of hij binnen wilde komen, maar hij heeft een kennis van 'm in de auto zitten die op hem wacht". Lemia liep naar de deur en begroette bilal. Uit het raam kon ik zien dat er een andere auto voor het huis van iman parkeerde. "Volgens mij krijgen jullie bezoek" zei ik en wees naar de auto buiten voor het huis. Iman keek en riep:"ooohh dat zijn selwa en rachid en ze liep meteen naar de voordeur".

----------


## TunisiaGirl

ga verder

----------


## sanae_fatiha

salaam 

het was alweer fantastisch
moehiem doe maar rustig aan en veel plezier in marokko




xxx van sanae en hou jullie allemaal goed
geniet nog ff van de vakantie
 :grote grijns:  
 :knipoog:

----------


## Jane Doe

Zooo dit verhaaltje ga ik lekker lezen terwijl ik mn tanden flos  :Smilie:

----------


## Maroc_The_Best

ik heb je verhaal nog niet gelzen maar dat ga ik nu wel effe doen

----------


## Maroc_The_Best

jaa ik ben klaar met het lezen van je verhaal:

Ten eerste:Ik zou het echt jammer vinden als je niks met je talent doet.
Ten Tweede:Je maakt helemaal geen spelling fouten waardoor het fijner leest.
Ten derde:Als deze verhaal is afgelopen wil ik dat je en andere verhaal schrijft
Ten vierde:Ik wacht op je vervolg

----------


## EgyptGirl

:regie:  Ik hoop dat snel verder schrijft ... 

groetjes  :wohaa:

----------


## ReBeCcaaAaa

Wat Een Mooi Verhaaaallll  :boogie:

----------


## Sweet_Amel

> _Geplaatst door Maroc_The_Best_ 
> *jaa ik ben klaar met het lezen van je verhaal:
> 
> Ten eerste:Ik zou het echt jammer vinden als je niks met je talent doet.
> Ten Tweede:Je maakt helemaal geen spelling fouten waardoor het fijner leest.
> Ten derde:Als deze verhaal is afgelopen wil ik dat je en andere verhaal schrijft
> Ten vierde:Ik wacht op je vervolg*


ik sluit me bij je aan

----------


## Samira_Zina

wil je verder gaan

----------


## ReBeCcaaAaa

:wohaa:  VeRdEr  :wohaa:  VeRdEr  :wohaa:  VeRdEr  :wohaa:

----------


## MySweety

> _Geplaatst door Moderator_ 
> *Ik heb je verhaal al gelezen aangezien ik Moderator ben.
> Heel mooi verhaal meid en ik hoop dat je verder gaat.*


Oh, wie ben jij dan ?


MySweety

----------


## MySweety

> _Geplaatst door Moderator_ 
> *Ik ben nadia*


En jij bent de Moderator hier ?


MySweety

----------


## TunisiaGirl

als je weer terug bent van marokko verwacht ik en lange vervolgje van je

----------


## Sane

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrr  :droef:  
ik kan nie w8ten  :droef:

----------


## fatiha_1986

salaam 
wat een mooie verhaal geniet nog van je vakantie 
en dan zet je het verhaal er weer op



groeten aan iedereen op deze forum

da da 


 :nijn:

----------


## Sane

nog steeds geen vervolg  :aanwal:

----------


## Tebouhersht

:slapen:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

> _Geplaatst door Tebouhersht_ 
> **



 :knipoog:

----------


## my_amel

hey meid ben je al terug uit marokko  :slik!:  ???

ik hoop dat je daar verder hebt geschreven!!  :duim:  Het vervolg moet zo snel mogelijk komen ik kan niet langer wachten hihihi  :lekpuh:  

afz: amel  :jumping:

----------


## miss_marocia

salaam alemaal

hee meid waar blijf je nou? 

je laat ons hier allemaal maar wachten en wachten  :Mad:  
maar alsjebliefd schrijf gauw verder  :jeweetog:  

doei

----------


## arhaz

please schrijf verder!!!!
ik heb zin in een mooi verhaal, dus kom maar op met het vervolg!!

----------


## maroROCKS

Salaam allemaal  :petaf:  hoe is het met jullie? Heeft iedereen een fijne vakantie gehad?  :ole:  Ik heb gezien dat ik reacties van sommige heb gekregen voor een vervolg. Ik heb een klein stukje kunnen typen, want mijn p.c. doet vreemd  :maf:  dus ik moet het nu op mijn werk typen en ik moet ook tussendoor werken dus als het allemaal niet zo snel gaat als jullie willen, dan even geduldig zijn a.u.b.  :engel:  Het is voor mij ook weer eventje geleden, dus ik moet er ook weer in komen  :nerveus:  

Bedankt voor jullie lieve reacties en ik wens jullie veel leesplezier met het vervolgje  :zwaai:  



SELWA'S GEDACHTENBEELD:

We waren sinds de bruiloft vandaag voor 't eerst terug van het hotel en omdat ik iman toch miste, wilde ik even langsgaan. Rachid vond het goed en hij stelde voor om samen te gaan. Toen we de straat inreden zag ik een onbekend meisje van rond mijn leeftijd met een jongeman voor de deur van iman staan. "Ze hebben blijkbaar bezoek" zei ik terwijl rachid al aan het parkeren was. Ik zag een andere auto geparkeerd staan een paar meter verder van de onze. Ik kon zien dat er iemand in zat aan de passagierszijde. We stapten uit en ik kreeg zo'n vreemd gevoel bij die auto, dus ik keek nogmaals naar de auto en ik keek in de ogen van die passagier. Het leek of ik 'm al ooit eerder had gezien, die mond, die neus, die ogen...............opeens stokte mijn adem in mijn keel en ik versteende helemaal. De wereld leek om mij heen te draaien, mijn knien begonnen te trillen. Ik hoorde rachid's stem, maar het leek van zo ver weg te komen........."selwa, gaat 't? Hallo selwa wat is er?" hoorde ik rachid z'n stem weergalmen in mijn hoofd. Ik wilde wel antwoord geven, maar mijn mond wilde niet meewerken, ik kreeg er geen woord uit. Ineens zag ik iman voor m'n neus, ze zag er bezorgd uit en ze vroeg:"selwa is alles goed?". Ik wilde vertellen wat er aan de hand was, maar zodra ik mijn mond opendeed, kon ik de woorden niet vinden en ik begon naar adem te snakken. "Lemia, ga snel een glas water halen!" hoorde ik iman roepen. "Hij is 't", zei ik opeens luid. "Wie is wat, lieverd?" vroeg rachid. Lemia kwam intussen al met een glas water aanzetten, ik dronk ervan en zei fluisterend:"verkrachter" en wees naar de man in de auto. Iman en rachid keken elkaar aan en lemia vroeg:"wat is er met 'r, waar heeft ze het over?". Iman kalmeerde mij en zei:"selwa doe maar rustig aan". "Weet je het zeker?" vroeg iman. Ik knikte "ja" en voordat we het beseften stond rachid op en liep dreigend naar de auto, bilal(de verloofde van Lemia) wist niet wat er allemaal aan de hand was, maar begreep wel dat het ernstig was en liep ook naar de auto en vroeg aan rachid wat het probleem was. Maar rachid luisterde niet en liep op de auto af. De man in de auto zag het en maakte zich uit de voeten. Rachid rende 'm achterna en bilal rende rachid achterna, ik hoorde lemia nog naar bilal schreeuwen:"laat ze alsjeblieft niet vechten, strax gebeuren er ongelukken". Geschokt bleven iman, ik en lemia achter. Lemia en iman, hielpen mij naar binnen want ik voelde me nog steeds zwakjes. Toen we binnen kwamen, voelde iman's moeder dat er iets was en vroeg bezorgd "Esjkeijen, yek lebbas?"(wat is er, alles is toch wel goed, hoop ik?). Ik begon te huilen en zei:"strax raakt rachid nog gewond of erger, wat stom van me ik had eigenlijk helemaal niks moeten zeggen totdat die engerd weg was". "Selwa lieverd, het is niet jouw schuld en natuurlijk moest je het zeggen, die vent verdiend het om een pak slaag te krijgen, rachid kan wel voor zichzelf zorgen, wees maar niet bang" zei iman terwijl ze troostend met haar hand over mijn rug wreef. "Bilal, is bij ze, hij zal er wel op toezien dat er niets naars met je man gebeurt" zei lemia. Terwijl we op rachid en bilal aan het wachten waren, voelde ik m'n hele lichaam trillen. Na ongeveer een half uur ging de bel, iman rende naar de deur. Ik hield m'n hart vast..........ik hoorde stemmen in de gang en toen de deur open ging zag ik rachid. Ik stond op en liep naar 'm toe en zei:"wat is er gebeurd, je hebt me laten schrikken, ik was zo ongerust". "Ja, ik weet 't en het spijt me ik kon mezelf niet inhouden, dat ongedierte heeft je misbruikt en dacht er ongestraft mee weg te kunnen komen" zei rachid nog vol woede. "Wat is er nou gebeurt?" vroeg lemia aan bilal. "Eigenlijk niets, want na een paar straten waren we 'm kwijt en rachid bleef toen straat in, straat uit naar 'm zoeken" zei bilal. "Zeg bilal", vroeg iman, "wie was die man eigenlijk, want hij zat bij jou in de auto" vroeg iman. "Het is een vriend van een kennis van mij" zei bilal. Ik was net bij ze en die man "hamid" was er ook en vroeg me om een lift naar huis en ik stemde toe, maar ik wilde eerst langs lemia. "Maar wat is er dan eigenlijk aan de hand als je het niet erg vind dat ik het vraag?" vroeg bilal. "Nou hij heeft selwa heel erg mishandeld vorig jaar" zei iman. "Hoe bedoel je mishandeld?" vroeg lemia. Op dat moment kwam iman's moeder naar ons toe en ze gaf ons thee en begon met rachid en selwa te praten over hoe mooi de bruiloft was en hoe prachtig ik er toen uitzag. Ik was opgelucht dat rachid ongedeerd langs me zat, want er had van alles kunnen gebeuren toen hij die psychopaat achterna ging. Na een paar uurtjes gingen we weer naar huis, het was ondanks wat er gebeurd was toch fijn om iman te hebben gezien. Toen we die avond gingen slapen zei ik tegen rachid:"ik weet dat je woedend bent op die man, maar we moeten verder met ons leven". "Wie weet wie hij allemaal nog meer verkracht heeft?" zei rachid. "Misschien is dat zijn manier:marokkaanse meisjes verkrachten, omdat hij toch weet dat ze uit angst voor familie of schande toch niks zullen zeggen en geen aangifte doen bij de politie". "Ja, maar hem nu nog slaan zou alleen maar meer problemen met zich meebrengen en hem bij de politie aangeven heeft ook geen nut, want het is al een jaar geleden" zei ik. "Ik begrijp je standpunt selwa en ik weet ook dat je wel gelijk hebt, maar het idee alleen al dat hij vrolijk rondloopt na het verachtelijke wat hij je heeft aangedaan" zei rachid. "Daarom juist rachid wil ik nu gewoon gelukkig met je zijn en het achter ons laten, want het heeft me al zoveel gekost, ik wil gewoon aan ons nieuwe leven samen beginnen en allah zal hem wel straffen in het hiernamaals" zei ik en ging in bed liggen. Rachid deed het licht uit en kwam ook in bed en schoof dicht tegen me aan en kuste me op mijn voorhoofd en zei:"ok, ik doe alles om jouw gelukkig te maken". De volgende ochtend werd ik wakker en merkte dat rachid niet naast me lag. Ik rook een bepaalde geur, het leidde me naar beneden in de keuken. Ik zag rachid bezig met een onbijt klaar te maken, hij zag me en zei:"h lieverd, ben je al wakker? Ik wou je eigenlijk verrassen". "Verrassen met wat?" vroeg ik. "Met een onbijt op bed" zei hij met een glimlach en knipoog. "Weet je wat?" Ik ga gewoon terug naar boven in bed liggen en ik doe net of ik van niks weet, goed?" vroeg ik. "Dat lijkt me een heel goed plan" zei rachid. Terwijl ik weer in bed kroop, hoorde ik de bel gaan. Ik stond op en keek vanuit mijn slaapkamerraam naar beneden om te zien wie 't was. Het waren tot mijn verrassing, iman en lemia. Ik holde naar beneden en zag dat rachid de deur al had opengedaan. Ik begroette de meiden en we gingen de woonkamer binnen. Rachid zei:"we gingen net ontbijten dus ik haal alles even hiernaartoe" en hij liep naar de keuken. Even later toen we allemaal aan tafel zaten zei iman:"we moeten jullie iets vertellen". "Nou vertel maar" zei ik met een glimlach. Bilal heeft vanmorgen lemia gebeld en gezegd dat "hamid" dood is. Ik voelde hoe mijn spieren zich ineens verslapten. "Hoe is hij dan dood gegaan?" vroeg rachid. "Zijn keel was doorgesneden" zei iman. "Dus hij is vermoord?" vroeg ik. "Ja maar de politie weet nog niet wie het gedaan heeft, want het was geen lieverdje, hij hield zich bezig met allerlei duistere zaakjes met de figuren uit de onderwereld" zei iman. Toen iman en lemia weg waren, ging ik naar mijn slaapkamer en ging op bed liggen. Ik moest nog bekomen van het nieuws. Ik hoorde rachid de trap oplopen. Hij kwam naast me zitten en zei:"wat is er?". "Het is zo vreemd rachid, maar het voelt net of ik schuldig ben aan hamid z'n dood". "Maar schatje, je hoorde wat iman zei, hij is waarschijnlijk vermoord door iemand uit z'n eigen "wereldje". "Ja dat is ook zo, maar ik heb 'm zo vaak doodgewenst dat het net lijkt alsof ik zijn dood op mijn geweten heb" zei ik. Rachid nam me in zijn armen en zei:"selwa, als wij als "mensen" anderen konden doodwensen, dan was iedereen hier op aarde dood. Het is Allah's wil geweest, zijn tijd was gekomen". "Ik denk dat we nu voorgoed dit achter ons kunnen laten en ons op andere dingen kunnen concentreren, niet?" vroeg ik. Rachid me kuste me langzaam en speels op mijn lippen en zei ondeugend:"waarop wil je je concentreren dan?". "Tja ik weet 't eigenlijk niet, heb jij misschien suggesties?" zei ik plagend en....................(de rest laat ik maar aan jullie fantasie over)............................................. .................................................. ..................................................

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Eindelijk zeg, dat hadden we nog tegoed van jou (een vervolgje)
Het was weer zo mooi geschreven, hopelijk ga je zo snel weer verder
Ik hoop dat je genoten hebt van je vakantie........  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Moehim zinake ik w8 nog op je vervolgje, maar doe het rustig aan hoor, de tijd vliegt niet

Groetjes Ikram
XxX  :zwaai:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

mooi vervolg lieverd dus wil je gauw verder gaan please

----------


## Hayat1984

Hoi maroROCKS,

Alles goed?
Ik weet niet hoe ik dit kan zeggen maar het is zo'n mooi verhaal.
Jij bent zo gemeen!!! Ik kan er gewoon niet tegen, wanneer maak je het verhaal weer af want ik waardeer het talent dat je hebt, meid. Je kan zo mooi schrijven. Ik kijk met smart uit naar het vervolg!!!!!

greetz,

Hayat

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaiiii meid echt leuk verhaalo echt ik ben er hellemaal aan verslaafd geraakt je moet snel weer verder gaan anders word ik gek echt top verhaal je hebt talent meid ik w8 op je vervolg 
kussiess XxXXxX ilhame

----------


## sanae_fatiha

salaam

is er nog een vervolg ??
want je zegt de rest is voor onze fantasie 

moehiem het was alweer heel goed


xxx sanae

----------


## destina

Toppe meid dit is echt zowat de beste verhaal die ik ooit heb gelezen ik wacht op je vervolg...


groetjes destina.

----------


## maroROCKS

Hoi Allemaal!!



H sanae_fatiha ik bedoelde dat ik het intieme stukje aan jullie fantasie overlaat, if u know what i mean  :stout:  


Miss_Rwina thanx ik heb een leuke vakantie gehad ja, zon, zee en strand....tja nix op aan te merken h  :boogie:  
*magrib_girl* leuk om te horen dat je leesplezier aan mijn verhaal beleeft, trouwens van al mijn lezers stel ik de reacties op prijs! Zo weet ik namelijk of er nog gentresseerden zijn of dat ik voor nix zit te typen  :grote grijns:  


Ik heb 't vervolg snel onder werktijd in elkaar gezet dus let maar niet op spelfouten e.d.

Groetjes en tot latersssssss  :zwaai:  




IKRAM'S GEDACHTENBEELD:

We waren sinds gisteravond terug in Brussel. We hadden een hele leuke tijd met iman gehad en helaas moesten we gisteren weer terug. Ik vond het wel jammer, met iman konden we met z'n allen zo goed opschieten. Ik lag hier nu in bed, het was 10.00 en ik had geen zin om op te staan, ik pakte mijn afstandsbediening en zette de t.v. aan. Er speelde niet veel dus ik zapte naar Tmf, om muziek te luisteren. Mijn mobiel ging af en ik keek eerst naar het display om te kijken wie mij belde....."fouad"....mijn hart klopte sneller en ik nam de telefoon kalmpjes op. "Met Ikram" zei ik rustig, "hoi ikram, met fouad stoor ik je?"........."eeuuuuh nee, hoor ik was net wakker" zei ik. "Mooi zo, want ik wilde je iets vragen en ik weet dat ik er misschien een beetje laat mee kom, maar ik had net anwar aan de lijn en die vertelde me dat je sinds gisteravond weer thuis was en ik vroeg me af of je zin hebt om iets af te spreken?". Ik maakt van binnen een vreugdedansje, maar liet niets merken natuurlijk en wachtte even een paar seconden(want je wil natuurlijk niet te gretig overkomen) en antwoordde: "ja fouad dat is goed". We spraken een tijd af en fouad wilde 't liefst zo vroeg mogelijk dus we spraken af om 13.00 op 't station van brussel. Ik was helemaal in de wolken, tot ik me ineens besefte dat ik totaal niet wist wat ik aan moest trekken!! Ik ging eerst douchen en daarna fhnde ik mijn haar stijl, ik maakte me een beetje op, heel lichtjes natuurlijk want niet iedereen hoeft te zien dat ik make-up draag integenstelling tot sommige vrouwen. Ik ging voor mijn kast staan en bleef staren naar mijn kleding, want ik had geen flauw idee wat ik bij deze gelegenheid moest dragen. Ik wilde er leuk uitzien maar niet te stijfjes. Lemia klopte op mijn deur en ik zei:"ja?". Ze kwam ineens mijn kamer binnen, "h ga je ergens naartoe?" vroeg ze. Ik fluisterde dat ze de deur dicht moest doen. Ze deed de deur dicht en kwam naar me toe gelopen en zei:"en?". "Ik heb afgesproken met fouad" zei ik met een glimlach. Lemia omhelsde me en zei heel enthausiast "ooh wat leuk voor je ikram, het is zo'n lieve jongen, ik weet zeker dat jullie zeer goed bij elkaar passen". Lemia hielp me om mijn kleren uit te kiezen: "een zwarte rok die tot de helft van mijn kuiten kwam met lange zwarte laarsjes eronder en een rose truitje, ik liet m'n haar los hangen". "Nou je ziet er uit als een plaatje hoor" zei lemia. "Thanks lemia" zei ik en gaf 'r een kus op d'r wang. "Nu heb ik nog 1 verzoekje aan je" zei ik. "Wil je me alsjeblieft naar het station brengen anders moet ik weer de tram pakken". Lemia stemde toe en om 13.00 zette ze me af op 't station, mijn telefoon ging en ik dacht:"dat zal fouad wel wezen, om te vragen of ik er al ben". Ik nam op "hoi fouad" zei ik opgewekt. "Hai ikram, ben je d'r al?" vroeg fouad. "Ja ik sta nu bij.........'en voordat ik m'n zin kon afmaken voelde ik een hand op m'n schouder....ik draaide me om en keek in de mooiste bruine ogen die ooit had gezien'............"fouad, je had me dus al gezien?" lachte ik. "Ja hoe kon ik een mooie vrouw als jij nou niet meteen opmerken?" zei fouad en keek me diep in m'n ogen aan. Ik werd er een beetje verlegen van en ik wist even niet waar ik moest kijken. We liepen naar zijn auto en toen we wegreden, vroeg ik: "en...waar gaan we heen?". "Tja ik dacht misschien naar de Mac ofzo?" zei fouad. Ik was wel een beetje verbaasd maar ik zei:"ok, maar dan rijd je wel verkeerd hoor". We kwamen aan bij een parkeerplaats en ik kreeg toen pas door dat we bij een dierentuin zaten. "De mac yek" lachte ik. "Ja ik wilde dat het een beetje een verrassing zou zijn en het leek me wel leuk om je gezicht te zien als ik zou zeggen dat we naar de mac zouden gaan" zei fouad lachend. "Kom we gaan naar binnen" zei fouad en pakte m'n hand vast en zo liepen we door de dierentuin. We praatten wat en we kwamen bij een plekje waar foto's genomen worden met de dieren op de achtergrond. De fotograaf en zijn assistente keken ons aan en de fotograaf vroeg;" willen jullie op de foto?". Fouad keek mij aan en zei tegen de fotograaf: "ja heel graag". De assistente kwam naar ons toe en vertelde ons hoe we moesten poseren. Fouad moest achter mij staan en moest zijn handen om mijn middel slaan en moest met zijn hoofd dichtbij de mijne komen. De fotograaf keek on aan en zei "prachtig hoor, jullie zijn echt een plaatje". Ik voelde me gelijk weer verlegen. Ookal voelde ik me een beetje ongemakkelijk, maar het was wel heerlijk om in fouad z'n armen te zijn, ik kon ruiken dat hij een lekkere geur op had, iets fris en ik voelde zijn lichaam tegen de mijne en ik voelde me zo veilig. De foto werd genomen en we moesten als we weggingen terugkomen om 'm op te halen. We gingen bij een klein restaurantje in de dierentuin zitten om te eten. We hadden allebei reuze honger, we bestelden als toetje ijscoups. Toen het toetje kwam keek fouad naar de mijne "wat heb jij voor smaak genomen?" "Caramal en vanille" zei ik "en jij?" vroeg ik. "Pistache en mokka" antwoordde fouad. "Ja je hebt wel een originele smaak" zei ik lachend. "Het is echt lekker hoor, moet je maar 's proeven, hij nam zijn lepel en schepte wat pistache en mokka-ijs op en zei "mondje open". Ik moest een beetje lachen en deed toch maar m'n mond open. "Hmmmm gek genoeg is het wel lekker ja" zei ik lachend. Na het eten wandelden we nog wat door de dierentuin en we stopten even, fouad keek me aan en zei:"Ikram ik wilde je eigenlijk iets vertellen". "Wat dan?" vroeg ik. "Sinds de dag dat ik je heb leren kennen, kan ik je niet meer uit m'n hoofd zetten" zei fouad. Ik weet dat je waarschijnlijk denkt dat het misschien allemaal wel veel te snel is, maar ik heb dit nog nooit eerder gehad en ik wil eigenlijk heel graag weten hoe jij er over denkt en wat jouw gevoelens zijn voor mij, mocht je die berhaupt hebben, zei fouad serieus. Ik voelde een soort opluchting dat ik hoorde dat fouad dus eigenlijk hetzelfde voelde als ik voor hem. Ik kwam iets dichterbij en zei: "fouad, helaas moet ik je vertellen dat ik............precies hetzelfde voel voor jou". Ik zag in zijn ogen ineens een glinstering, hij kwam wat dichterbij en plaatste heel voorzichtig zijn lippen op de mijne, het was een hele rustige en luchtig kus. Ik voelde mijn knien knikken, zijn aanraking voelde zo fijn aan net als de zon op je gezicht na lange tijd alleen maar regen. Toen we terugreden naar huis, bracht hij me tot mijn wijk en de rest zou ik lopen, want ik wilde geen risico lopen dat iemand ons samen zou zien. "Ik vond het echt een geweldige dag, dankje wel fouad" zei ik. "Nee, ik moet jou bedanken" zei fouad en hij pakte iets van de achterbank van de auto. Hij gaf me een rode roos, hij was gesloten. Ik keek naar de roos en fouad zei:"deze roos is gesloten, hij is pas aan het begin van zijn bloei net zoals onze relatie en ik hoop dat onze relatie net als deze roos, door middel van liefde en verzorging zal uitbloeien tot iets moois. Ik keek 'm aan en wist niet wat ik moest zeggen, ik had nog nooit zoiets liefs gehoord. Ik gaf 'm een kus op z'n wang en zei:"ik hoop 't ook".

----------


## MoCro-sTyLo

:wow:  Wow Wow Meid, Een Super Vervolg  :duim:  Ik Kan Echt Niet Meer Wachten Op De Andere Vervolg Door Jou Geniet Ik Van Lezen Dus Hoop Dat Je Snel Verder Schrijft...!!! Beslama Meid.!!  :zwaai:

----------


## Hayat1984

Meid,

Why, tell me why!!!!! Waarom doe je toch niks met jouw talent!!!!!!!!
Ik kijk zo tegen jouw op (ookal heb ik jouw nog nooit gezien).
Gaat het verhaal nog verder want het is zo'n mooi verhaal. "k ben vast niet de eerste die dit tegen jouw zegt. moehiem meid, 

THALA FERSEK,

xx hayat  :Smilie:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

:schok:  wow zooooooooo mooie vervolg

----------


## arhaz

echt mooi!!!

nu graag een vervolg!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

HIHIHIHI

----------


## maroROCKS

H lieverds i'm back!  :tong uitsteken:  

Hayat1984 ik voel me echt gevleid dat je tegen mij opkijkt en dat je vindt dat ik talent heb :wohaa:  Toen ik met dit verhaal begon wist ik niet dat er zoveel belangstelling zou zijn. Door al die reacties van jullie ben ik steeds verder gaan schrijven, gewoon voor de lol wan ik heb altijd al een rijke fantasie gehad  :hihi:  Maar zelfs mijn beste vriendin weet niks van dit verhaal laat staan dat ik er dus echt iets mee doe.


En MoCro-sTyLo echt reuze fijn om te horen, dat je geniet van lezen door mijn verhaal  :handbang:  

xxxx-jes
MaroROCKS

P.S. vraag me af of er ook mannelijke lezers zijn?  :vreemd:  








LET OP WE GAAN VERDER VANUIT IMAN:


Ha eindelijk was het zover:"het was zomervakantie" en mijn ouders vertrekken vandaag naar marokko. Ik vertrek een paar dagen later, want ik ga met het vliegtuig. Ik was toch wel een beetje zenuwachtig want over 2 weken is mijn bruiloft. In marokko hadden mijn familie alles al geregeld:"muziek, eten, de zaal enz.". Anwar ging ook met het vliegtuig want we zouden na de bruiloft op huwelijksreis gaan en we zouden het vliegtuig naar aruba vanuit marokko nemen. Selwa en rachid zouden wel met de auto gaan, ze hadden met fouad afgesproken om samen naar marokko te rijden want fouad ging ook met de auto. Ik en anwar zwaaiden mijn ouders uit en we liepen weer terug het huis in. "Anwar, je vergeet onze afspraak voor morgen niet h?" vroeg ik. "Nee lieverd hoe kan ik een afspraak met jou nou vergeten?"zei anwar met een lieve glimlach. De volgende dag kwam anwar me ophalen rond de middag. "Wat wil je gaan doen?" vroeg anwar. Ik vertelde 'm hoe die moest rijden want ik moest "ze3ma" iets ophalen. We kwamen aan bij een soort van beautyfarm aan. "Wat moet je hier ophalen dan?" vroeg anwar. "Loop je met me mee naar binnen" vroeg ik. Anwar vond het goed en liep dus mee naar binnen. Ik liep naar de receptie en zei:"Goedemiddag, ik had gereserveerd onder de naam Alaoui". De receptioniste keek even in de computer en anwar fluisterde naar me:"wat doen we hier?". Ik vind dat ik zo'n geluk heb, dat ik jouw vrouw word en je doet zoveel liefs voor mij, ik wil nu ook 's iets voor jou doen anwar" zei ik. De receptioniste onderbrak ons en zei:"meneer en mevrouw Alaoui wilt u even meelopen?". We kregen allebei een kamertje waar we ons konden omkleden, we hadden nu alleen een badjas aan en we zouden gemasseerd worden, ieder in een aparte kamer. Er stond een heel rustiggevende muziek aan en het rook heerlijk fris. Na een uurtje werden we weer ieder apart begeleid naar een bad met een of ander kruid erin. Het voelde lekker aan, net of m'n lichaam zich voor het eerst in mijn leven ontspande. Ik deed m'n ogen dicht en viel zowat in slaap tot dat er iemand van het personeel kwam en ik me moest afspoelen. Ik mocht een badpak uitkiezen en sloeg daarna sloeg ik nog en handdoek om m'n lichaam en werd naar een ander kamertje gebracht: "de priv sauna". Ik zag dat anwar er al zat in z'n zwembroek, "en hoe vond je het?" vroeg ik. Anwar lachte en zei:"we moeten hier elke dag komen, echt lekker ontspannend hoor". Na een halfuurtje gekookt te hebben in de sauna, werden we naar de "jacuzzi" gebracht. We gingen erin zitten en het water was heerlijk en naar een paar seconden kwamen de bubbeltjes al. Gelukkig had ik het gereserveerd alleen voor mij en anwar, konden we saampjes lekker genieten. Ik zat tegenover anwar en genoot lekker van alle bubbeltjes die tegen me lichaam kwamen. Anwar zat naar me te staren en ik vroeg:"wat is er?". "Niks, ik vind het gewoon leuk om naar je te kijken" zei anwar met een grote glimlach. "Ooh ok en ben je uitgekeken?" vroeg ik. "Nee eigenlijk nog niet", zei anwar. "Ohh wedden van wel" zei ik en splashte water in zijn gezicht. Hij kwam naar me toe en kietelde me onder het water in m'n zij, hij weet dat ik daar niet tegen kan. "Saffie, saffie" riep ik lachend. Ik voelde dat zijn handen stopten met kietelen en dat hij ze om mijn middel heensloeg. Ik veegde met m'n handen wat water uit m'n gezicht en toen ik opkeek, keek ik recht in anwar z'n ogen. Hij kuste me op mijn neus. Ik moest lachen en zei:"volgens mij zat je er een beetje naast". "Nee hoor, het maakt niet uit waar ik je kus, alles aan jou is even mooi" zei anwar. Ik kwam met m'n hoofd steeds dichterbij en kuste 'm zachtjes op zijn lippen, en sloeg mijn armen om zijn nek en zei:"je maakt me zo gelukkig". "Als jij gelukkig bent dan ben ik dat ook" zei anwar en kuste me. Op dat moment realiseerde ik me dat ik nog nooit zo gelukkig was geweest. Alles in mijn leven klopte op het moment en ik kon m'n geluk niet op, dit moment zou voor mij eeuwig mogen duren. Een paar dagen later waren we in marokko en we genoten nog even van alle rust voordat de chaos(bruiloft) zou beginnen. Want bij ons marokkanen duurt een bruiloft 3 dagen( a yemma rassi). Selwa en ik gingen 's avonds even de stad in, want nu was het koeler en dan is het juist d tijd om in tanger de stad in te gaan. Ik en selwa kwamen langs sjarie3 mexique en we zagen hele leuke schoentjes in de etalage. We gingen naar binnen want ik wilde ze graag passen. De schoentjes zaten als gegoten en ik rekende af. Net toen we naar buiten liepen botste ik op tegen Gadiza!(de moeder van samir). Ik keek recht in d'r kwade ogen en ze maakte een fake-lach en zei: "iman, kief entie lebbas ou 3a-ieltek lebbas?" en ze gaf me 4 zoenen en ze begroette selwa ook. Ik maakte een beleefdheidspraatje met d'r en maakte dat ik zo snel mogelijk wegkwam. "Ieeeggghhhh ik krijg de kriebels van dat mens" zei ik terwijl ik achterom keek of ik 'r nog zag. "Ja ik weet wat je bedoelt iman, ik krijg ook de rillingen van haar, lah stirr". Toen we terug naar huis liepen, probeerden we nog een taxi te laten stoppen maar elke keer als we d'r een zagen zat ie vol. "Jeetje het is ook altijd hetzelfde, die taxi's zitten altijd vol" zei ik. "Ik bel rachid en zeg 'm dat ie ons moet komen ophalen" zei selwa. Terwijl selwa belde op d'r mobiel voelde ik me bekeken en ik draaide me om en keek zoekend of mijn vermoedens klopten. We stonden in een lege straat en het was donker dus ik moest even goed kijken, want veel licht heb je niet in sommige straten van marokko. Ik draaide me weer om en selwa was net klaar met bellen. "Rachid is er binnen een paar minuten, we moesten naar een drukkere straat gaan want hij vindt een akelige buurt en hij wil niet dat we hier blijven wachten" zei selwa. "Ja is goed, ik voel me hier ook niet echt veilig" zei ik. Ik en selwa namen grote passen zodat we zo snel mogelijk van deze plek weg waren. "Kijk die straat daar moeten we zijn" zei selwa wijzend richting einde van de straat. "Eeeejjj selwa hoor jij dat ook?"fluisterde ik. "Je bedoelt die voetstappen?" vroeg selwa. "Ja" fluisterde ik. "Ik kijk even om" zei selwa. Selwa en ik draaiden ons om en zagen...niemand. "Huh? Wat raar, helemaal niemand te zien terwijl ik zeker weet dat ik voetstappen achter ons hoorde" zei ik. "Kom we lopen door, ik krijg hier een naar gevoel, iman" zei selwa een beetje nerveus. Toen we doorliepen, begonnen we de voetstappen weer te horen. Ik hield selwa's arm stevig vast en we liepen steeds sneller en het geluid van de voetstappen versnelde ook steeds meer...............................

----------


## TunisiaGirl

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ik smeek je ga NU verder

----------


## MoCro-sTyLo

Wejow Zo Spannend, En Dan Stopt Die Weet Je Hoe Jammer  :huil:  Ik Kan Nu Echt Niet Wachten Echt Wallah Super Verhaal Zo Goed Van Je Ik Hoop Dat Je Snel Verder Gaat Kan Ik Weer Van Je Leuke Verhaal Genieten  :wohaa:  Thalla Meid..!!  :zwaai:

----------


## maroROCKS

Ik en selwa werden zo bang dat we op een gegeven moment gewoon keihard begonnen te rennen en nog steeds hoorde ik iemand achter ons aankomen, maar geen van beiden durfden we om te kijken. We waren al bijna aan het einde van de straat toen ik keihard opbotste tegen iemand.....BAM....., AAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhh gilden ik en selwa het uit van angst. "Is alles goed a benti?" hoor ik de man vragen tegen wie ik was opgebotst. Ik keek 'm aan en keek toen weer achter me en zag niemand, selwa was aan het bijkomen van het rennen. "Er achtervolgde iemand ons net" zei ik. De man keek een keer goed rond en zei "Dat zou me niks verbazen dit is geen goede plaats voor vrouwen om alleen te lopen, kom ik loop met jullie mee tot het einde van deze straat, daar is er veel licht en is het veel dukker en dus veiliger". Mijn hart leek wel uit m'n lichaam te willen springen, zo hard ging die tekeer. Toen we de straat uit waren bedankten we de man en we bleven daar staan wachten en na een paar tellen zagen we rachid al aan komen rijden. We stapten zo vlug mogelijk in en selwa zei tegen rachid:"alsjeblieft ga hier zo snel mogelijk weg". "Wat is er met jullie aan de hand, jullie zien eruit als een stel zombies" zei rachid. "Rijd eerst maar naar huis rachid, ik voel me niet zo goed" zei selwa. Toen we thuiskwamen, vertelden we alles aan rachid. "Nou voortaan breng ik en haal ik jullie op en blijf weg uit gevaarlijke buurten" zei rachid serieus. Rachid ging naar fouad en ik en selwa gingen naar mijn kamer en ik vroeg aan selwa:"zou het misschien dat mens zijn geweest dat ons achtervolgde?". "Welk mens, je bedoelt die Gadiza?" vroeg selwa. "Ja ik weet 't ook niet hoor, maar ik vind haar zo'n eng mens en ik zie haar daar wel voor aan, om ons te stalken" zei ik. "Zet 't van je af en laat het je vakantie niet verpesten en je gaat al bijna trouwen, dus je aandacht moet nu daarnaar toe gaan" zei selwa opgewekt. "Ja je hebt gelijk, dat mens is 't niet waard om me over druk te maken" zei ik. Ik graaide in mijn tas naar mijn kettinkje die ik had afgedaan toen we waren wezen zwemmen. Ik kon 't kettinkje niet vinden in mijn tas en schudde heel mijn tas leeg boven op mijn bed om te zien of 't er uit zou vallen. Ahhhhh nee ik ben mijn ketting kwijt", zei ik gerriteerd. "Weet je zeker dat je 'm in je tas hebt gedaan?" vroeg selwa. "Ja want, toen we op 't strand waren kon ik 'm nergens kwijt behalve in mijn tas en sindsdien heb ik 't er niet meer uitgehaald" zei ik met een zucht. "Misschien is 't er uit gevallen toen je je portemonnee uit je tas pakte ofzo" zei selwa. "Tja ik weet 't niet, maar niets aan te doen, kennet mektabala( 't is 't lot)" zei ik. Die nacht toen ik ging slapen, kreeg ik alleen maar nachtmerries en toen ik helemaal verschrikt wakker werd, wilde ik niet meer terug gaan slapen. Ik keek op de klok en zag dat het 5.00 uur 's ochtends was. Ik zou zo graag anwar willen bellen, hij zou me wel gerust kunnen stellen. Ik belde om te kijken of ie op zou nemen, na 3 keer overgaan hoorde ik zijn stem: "iman?" . "Ja lieverd, ik ben 't sorry dat ik je wakker heb gebeld" zei ik. "Geeft niks schatje, maar is alles goed, want je klinkt een beetje verward" zei anwar. "Ja ik weet 't niet anwar, ik voel me niet goed ik heb de hele nacht alleen maar nachtmerries gehad en ik durf nu niet meer te gaan slapen, want ze leken zo echt" zei ik angstig. "Het zijn maar dromen iman, zeg een paar sora's(gebeden) wella kol(of zeg) een paar keer:"A 3oudi billehi mina sjitan erazjiem"zei anwar. Ja dat is wel een goed idee" zei ik en nam afscheid van anwar en hing op. Ik ging weer in mijn bed liggen en zei de hele tijd: "A 3oudi billehi mina sjitan erazjiem" totdat ik op een gegeven moment in slaap viel. De volgende ochtend toen ik wakker werd, had ik zo'n hoofdpijn dat 't net leek of ik een harde klap met een hamer had gehad. Ik stond op en ging regelrecht naar het medicijnkastje en pakte daar aspirines uit en nam ze in met een glaasje water. Ik ging even terug liggen totdat mijn hoofdpijn zou over zijn. Ik deed even mijn ogen dicht en ik viel langzaam in slaap. In de verte hoorde ik een stem, maar ik hoorde niet wat die zei. Ik bevond me in een bos waar het heel erg donker was. "Wat doe ik hier?" dacht ik bij mezelf. Weer hoorde ik die stem, het geluid kwam van achter mij, dus ik draaide me om en zei:"hallo, wie is daar?". "Weet je waarom je hier bent, iman?" hoorde ik een stem zeggen. "Waar ben jij en hoe weet je mijn naam?" zei ik angstig, want ik zag niemand. "Ik ben iemand die om je geeft en het beste met je voor heeft" hoorde ik weer. "Wat bedoel je daarmee?" vroeg ik een beetje angstig. "Je begaat een grote vergissing als je met anwar trouwt, hij is niet de ware voor je" hoorde ik de stem zeggen. Nu werd ik toch een beetje boos en zei:"ik ga inshallah wel met anwar trouwen". "Hij is niet wie je denkt dat ie is, je zult er spijt van krijgen iman" zei de stem weer. "Wat wil je daarmee zeggen, want ik begrijp helemaal niet wat je bedoelt" zei ik gerriteerd. "Anwar, heeft s7hur(zwarte magie) op je uitgeoefend, daarom wil je met 'm trouwen, want diep van binnen wil je 't niet". Ik schrok bij die gedachte en deinsde achteruit en zei:"nee je liegt, dat kan niet waar zijn, ik houd van anwar en ik weet wat mijn gevoelens zijn". "Nee, iman je denkt dat je weet wat je gevoelens zijn" zei de stem weer. "Waarom vertel je me dit, wie ben jij en waarom kan ik je niet zien?!"riep ik. "Ik ben degene die jouw toekomst bepaald en je gaat niet met anwar trouwen, je gaat met samir trouwen" hoorde ik de stem zeggen. "Wat?? Ben je gek ofzo, ik trouw niet met samir al was ie de laatste man op aarde!" schreeuwde ik. "Je zult mij gehoorzamen of je zult de gevolgen ervan ondervinden!" hoorde ik de stem ineens boos zeggen. Ik werd opeens heel erg bang en wilde wegrennen, maar ik kon mezelf niet bewegen, het leek net of ik aan de grond genageld was. Ohhhh wat gebeurt er toch met me?? Dit is maar een droom het is niet echt, bleef ik in mezelf herhalen. Ik voelde ineens een hand op mijn wang, ik schrok op en werd ineens wakker en zag mijn moeder naast m'n bed zitten. "Iman, hoe voel je je?" vroeg mijn moeder ongerust. Ik voelde hoe mijn pyiama aan m'n lijf plakte van het zweet. "Ik heb dorst" zei ik schor. Mijn moeder gaf me een glas water en ik dronk 'm helemaal op. "Hoe laat is 't?" vroeg ik geschrokken. Mijn moeder pakte mijn lege glas aan en zei: "iman, je hebt 3 dagen bewusteloos gelegen met hele hoge koorts" zei m'n moeder. "Watttt?" vroeg ik geschrokken. "Ja iman, je was heel erg ziek, we waren echt ongerust want je ijlde de hele tijd en af en toe schreeuwde je tegen ons en dan viel je gelijk weer in slaap" zei m'n moeder. "Volgens de dokter had je een koortsaanval en hebben we vanalles geprobeerd om je koorts te laten zakken, maar tevergeefs iman". "Pas toen we een imam lieten komen om je te helpen, zakte de koorts geleidelijk aan". Ik voelde me duizelig en vroeg m'n moeder:"waar zijn anwar en selwa?". "Die hebben al die dagen aan je bed gezeten en hebben niet geslapen, ik heb ze met veel moeite naar de woonkamer moeten brengen en gezegd dat hun ook moeten rusten en dat ik ze wel wakker zou maken, zodra je weer bij bewustzijn zou zijn" zei m'n moeder terwijl ze mijn voorhoofd voelde of ik nog warm was. "Ik wil douchen, ik plak helemaal" zei ik. "Ja dat is niet zo gek, je hebt alle koorts uitgezweet" zei m'n moeder. Mijn moeder hielp me naar de douche en zei:" Ik leg alvast schone kleren voor je klaar terwijl jij doucht en maak gelijk ook wat te eten voor je klaar, want je hebt al dagen niks gegeten".





I'LL BE BACK  :wijs:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

ga verder schatje

----------


## MoCro-sTyLo

Tbarkallah Meid Alweer Een Top Vervolg..  :grote grijns:  En Hoop Dat Er Snel Weer Een Vervolg Komt Want Je Hebt Echt Talent..!!!  :duim:  Super Meid..!! Beslama..!!  :zwaai:

----------


## ahlamahlam

hey 

het is een echte top verhaal! ik krijg daar kippevel van, het is zo echt goed geschreven dat ik me daarin echt kan inleven net of ik me daar ook in bevind...

maar ik hoop dat je zo snel een vervolg gaat schrijven en laat ons niet langer in spanning

Dikke groeten
Ahlam

----------


## EgyptGirl

Ga je snel weer verder, want het is echt spannend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaiiiii meid
echt weer een prachtig vervolg je moet heel snel were verder gaan he
want ik kan niet wachten dus gaaaa snelllllll verderrrrrrr oke
xxxjes

----------


## Adonis

vergeet wat iedereen heeft gezegd over dat boek schrijven 

je moet gewoon direct een film maken  :knipoog:  echt waar hoor

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haayyyyyy
wollahilla die vond ik echt goed van die film maar ze heeft hellemaal gelijk meid je moet cker senl weer schrijven je verhaal is echt prachtig
ik w8 op je vervolg
xxxjes je fan

----------


## ahlamahlam

Ga je nog verder schrijven of ons hier in spanning laten???
en wachten ...en maar wachten...

Groetjes 
ahlam

P.S LANGE VERVOLG AUB

----------


## maroROCKS

Hahhahhaaha casablanca1, een film ja we gaan direct naar bollywood! Maar lieverds, ik zal jullie niet langer in spanning houden. Hier is het vervolg hoofdstuk........tig ofzo?

See u later  :zwaai:  



Terwijl ik onder de douche stond moest ik de hele tijd denken aan de nachtmerrie die ik had gehad. "Zou het iets betekenen, zou het een teken zijn dat ik niet met anwar moet trouwen?". Ik besloot dat het allemaal onzin was en een droom is maar een droom, dus ik zette het van me af. Toen ik klaar was met douchen, deed ik de kleren aan die mijn moeder had klaargelegd en kamde mijn haren en ging naar de woonkamer waar ik anwar en selwa zag zitten. Zodra toen ik binnen kwam lopen, stonden ze gelijk op en omhelsden mij en vroegen me hoe ik me voelde. "Ja een beetje duizelig, maar dat komt denk ik wel goed zodra ik wat gegeten heb" zei ik met een glimlach. Toen anwar naast me ging zitten, schoof ik een beetje weg richting selwa, ik weet niet waarom ik dat deed het ging vanzelf. Selwa en anwar keken elkaar een beetje vragend aan. "Is er iets?" vroeg anwar me. "Nee wat moet er aan de hand zijn, ik ben gewoon een beetje moe" zei ik en haalde mijn schouders op. "Ok lieverd ik begrijp 't" zei anwar en legde gerustellend, zijn hand op die van mijn, waardoor ik die meteen wegduwde. "Waarom deed ik dat nou?" dat is helemaal niet mijn bedoeling. Ik zag een soort van teleurstelling in anwar z'n blik en selwa keek me vreemd aan. Mijn moeder kwam binnenlopen met het eten en anwar z'n telefoon ging af en zei dat ie even naar fouad moest en dat ie daarna weer terug zou komen. Ik begon te eten en niets smaakte zoals voorheen, ik had eigelijk wel honger, maar zodra ik een hap nam dan hoefde ik al niet meer. Ik voelde me een beetje vreemd, het leek net of ik geen controle over mezelf had. Na het eten, stond mijn moeder erop dat ik en selwa bleven zitten om bij te kletsen en zij zou afwassen. "Iman, wil je me iets vertellen?" vroeg selwa en ze kwam wat dichterbij zitten. "Wist ik maar wat ik je moest vertellen selwa, maar ik voel me een beetje vreemd en ik weet niet wat 't is". "Je hebt heel veel liggen ijlen toen je ziek was iman, weet je daar nog iets van?" vroeg selwa. "Ik weet alleen dat ik die nachtmerrie had" zei ik. "Waar ging die nachtmerrie dan over, weet je dat nog?" vroeg selwa. Ik vertelde haar alles wat ik gedroomd had over die "stem". Selwa bleef eventjes stil en zei:"je zegt zelf dat het maar onzin was iman, maar waarom doe je dan zo vreemd en afstandelijk tegenover anwar?". Ik keek naar de grond en zei"ewa selwa, dat weet ik zelf niet eens, het lijkt net of iemand anders mij bestuurd". Selwa keek mij bezorg aan en zei:"Weet je wat mij een beetje dwarszit?: dat je op dezelfde dag samir's moeder tegenkomt, gestalked word, je ketting kwijtraakt, ziek wordt en dan zo'n droom krijgt". Ik kijk 'r geschrokken aan en denk even na, nu selwa het zegt, het is wel heel erg toevallig allemaal dat al die slechte dingen gebeuren nadat ik die "heks" gezien had. "Ze had je vorig jaar bedreigd, weet je nog iman?" vroeg selwa. "Je bedoelt dat ze s7hur bij mij heeft gedaan?" vroeg ik angstig. Selwa knikte en zei:"lieverd, ik weet 't niet zeker, maar het lijkt er wel op". "Om het zeker te weten kunnen we naar een fki(imam) gaan". Ik begon te huilen en selwa omhelsde mij en zei:"iman, wat er ook gebeurt ik ben hier om jou te helpen en we zullen er echt alles aan doen om dit probleem op te lossen, wees maar niet bang allah is groot en HIJ zal ons inshallah bijstaan". Die nacht werd ik schreeuwend wakker en begon keihard te huilen en te schreeuwen, mijn ouders schrokken zich kapot en snelden zich naar mijn kamer. Mijn ouders keken mij met grote ogen aan en mijn moeder kwam naar me toe en vroeg luid(om boven mijn geschreeuw uit te komen) "Iman, besmillah 3aliek, mellek?". Ze omarmde mij en begeleide me naar mijn bed, ze keek mijn vader aan en zei:"ga even een glas water halen". Mijn moeder meskiena, probeerde mij te kalmeren en het enige wat ik deed was trillen. "Vertel me alsjeblieft wat er is iman, waarom stond je net zo te schreeuwen en te huilen, want ik begrijp 't niet a benti" zei mijn moeder terwijl ze het glas water dat mijn vader had gehaald aanpakte en mij te drinken gaf. Ik dronk wat van 't water en zei:"ze willen mij gek maken". "Wie wil je gek maken a iman" vroeg mijn vader terwijl hij langs mij kwam zitten. "Zij....die......die......" opeens leek het of ik mijn stem verloren was. Selwa had mijn geschreeuw ook gehoord en was ook naar binnen gelopen en zei:"we denken dat gadiza s7hur bij d'r heeft gedaan" en ze vertelde wat er was gebeurd die ene dag. "A3oedoe bilahi mina sjitan erazjiem" zei mijn vader. Mijn ouders besloten om de volgende dag met mij naar een imam te gaan, selwa ging ook mee. Ik zat in de auto en vroeg me af wat anwar nu deed, want hij wist niks van dit alles omdat ik dat niet wilde. We kwamen aan bij een huis en mijn vader zei tegen ons:"we zijn d'r". Wij( ik en selwa) hadden allemaal een djellaba(marokkaanse jas) en een hoofddoek op, want ja je gaat naar een imam dus je moet je eigen een beetje aanpassen. We belden aan en een vrouw van rond de 40 met een hoofddoek en helemaal in het wit gekleed deed open en glimlachte vriendelijk naar ons en zei:"Salaam 3aliekoem". "A3aliekoem a salaam" zeiden we allemaal in koor. Mijn vader vertelde dat we voor de imam mehdi kwamen. Ze verwelkomde ons binnen en begeleide ons naar de woonkamer. "Ga maar zitten, ik haal de imam wel" zei ze en ging weg. Terwijl we daar zaten te wachten, keken we een beetje rond en je kon opmerken dat het hier heel netjes en schoon was. Er hingen een paar van die grote koran citaties aan de muur. "Wie was die vrouw?" vroeg ik aan m'n ouders. "Dat is zijn vrouw, hij is getrouwd nml." zei m'n moeder. We hoorden voetstappen bij de deur van de woonkamer en we zagen toen een man binnenlopen. Hij kwam onze richting oplopen, hij zag er ook niet oud uit, volgens mij was hij niet veel ouder dan zijn vrouw. Hij zei:"Salaam a3aliekoem" en wij antwoorden weer in koor:"A3aliekoem a salaam". Hij ging tegenover ons zitten en keek mij aan en zei:"iman, je hebt dan wel een probleem, maar je moet je realiseren dat het geloof in Allah het medicijn is, want dat is wat el saijatien niet willen en zullen ze je met rust laten". Hoe wist deze imam dat "ik" iman was, hij wist toch niet hoe ik 'r uitzag? De imam keek mij nog 's aan en zei:"je zult je vast afvragen hoe ik wist dat jij degene bent met het probleem?". Ik knikte en hij zei:"ik ben geen waarzegger of iets dergelijks lahh stirr, ik voel gewoon aan wanneer iemand iets duisters over zich heeft". "Ik weet ook dat jij hier niets aan kunt doen, maar je moet sterk blijven en in onze godsdienst blijven geloven en je niet laten weerhouden van eventuele toekomstplannen, want dat is wat mensen die s7hur bij anderen doen juist willen". "Gewoon doen wat je van plan was en bij Allah troost zoeken en wanneer je voelt dat je het moeilijk hebt, dan moet je korancitaten blijven opzeggen totat je je beter voelt". Hij schreeft een belangrijke gebed op een stuk papier en zei:"doe dit onder je kussen, dan zal Allah inshallhah over je waken als je slaapt" zei de imam en vouwde het stuk papier door 4 en gaf 't mij. Onderweg naar huis voelde ik me veel beter en ik vroeg selwa:"wat vond jij ervan?". "Ik vond die imam wel oprecht, hij wilde niet eens geld aannemen, hij zei dat we het moesten geven aan ieman die het nodig had" zei selwa. "Ja ik had ook 't gevoel dat het een goede man is met goede intenties, want je hebt zoveel van die kwakzalvers tegenwoordig" zei ik. Toen we in onze straat aankwamen, zag ik anwar bij onze voordeur staan. Ik hield het papiertje, dat de imam mij gegeven had in mijn hand en ik zei snel een paar sora's op in m'n hoofd. We stapten uit de auto en mijn ouders begroetten anwar en verwelkomden hem naar binnen. We gingen met z'n allen naar binnen, ik was als laatste en ik wilde de deur dicht doen, toen ik opeens een bekend gezicht in de verte zag.....het was.................Samir!!!!!!

----------


## EgyptGirl

oohhh ga verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrr het is spannend

----------


## ahlamahlam

Ga verder lieverd

net wanneer het spannend werd sluit je weer af....

schrijf zo snel mogelijk een lange stuk

Groetjes 
ahlam

----------


## maroROCKS

Ik verstijfde helemaal en het leek net of ik de rest van de wereld niet meer zag of hoorde. Ik wilde mijn ouders roepen of anwar of selwa, maakt niet uit wie, maar ik kreeg geen geluid uit m'n mond. Samir kwam naar me toe en ik wilde de deur dicht doen maar ik kon mijn lichaam niet bewegen. Ik was zo wanhopig, het leek net of mijn lichaam verdoofd was behalve mijn gedachtes. Blijkbaar was de rest al in de woonkamer en dachten ze dat ik er ook zo aankwam. Wat moest ik nu doen, ik was zo bang. Samir stak z'n hand naar me uit en zei:"kom iman, we gaan naar huis". "Naar huis?? Waar heeft hij 't over, ik ben al thuis en ik ga echt niet met 'm mee, die engerdd!!". Tot mijn verbazing gaf ik hem mijn hand en liep naar 'm toe. "Hoe kan dit nou, waarom kan ik me nu ineens wel bewegen???!". Net toen we aan wilden lopen(samir en ik) stond anwar ineens achter ons. "Wat gebeurt 'r hier en wie ben jij?" vroeg anwar boos aan samir. Samir antwoordde gemeen:"nou iman en ik wilden net weggaan, ze wil met mij trouwen en ze zegt ze aan jou is uitgehuwelijkt maar ze houdt van mij". Anwar keek 'm vuil aan en duwde 'm achteruit en schreeuwde:"Je gaat nu weg of ik schop je weg, kies maar!!!". "Vraag 't haar dan, of ze met mij mee wil, ze wil 't zelf!" schreeuwde samir terug. "Anwar keek mij aan, maar ik kon niks uitbrengen mijn mond wilde niets zeggen, terwijl ik heel graag wilde schreeuwen dat ik niet van die engerd hield en dat ik van anwar hou en dat mijn lichaam onder een of ander soort bezwering of vloek is. "Is 't waar iman, hij liegt toch h, zeg me dat hij liegt" zei anwar helemaal verward. Ik wilde 't zeggen, maar ik kreeg m'n lippen niet van elkaar en mijn ogen vulden zich met tranen. Ik hoorde ineens selwa bij de deur en ze zei:"Anwar, ze is betoverd door zijn moeder, iman heeft geen eigen wil, ze word door de shajatien overheersd". Anwar liep naar samir toe en gaf 'm rechtse, samir viel keihard op de grond. Selwa bracht me naar binnen. "Als je ooit nog 's in de buurt van dit huis of iman komt, dan sla ik jou en je moeder terug naar de hel waar jullie vandaan komen", dreigde anwar. Samir stond op en liep snel weg. Mijn ouders schrokken, want selwa had ze verteld wat er net gebeurd was. Mijn moeder begon te huilen en zei tegen m'n vader:"misschien kunnen we beter terug naar nederland gaan, want hier zullen ze 'r niet met rust laten". Mijn vader wist niet hij moest doen en anwar zei:"ze willen iman toch alleen, zodat ze papieren voor 'm kan maken?". "Ja natuurlijk waarom zouden ze anders deze hele toestand veroorzaken?" zei m'n vader. "Nou dan trouwen ik en iman gewoon toch vandaag?" zei anwar. "Wat?" vroeg m'n moeder. "Luister, we trouwen gewoon alvast op papier en het feest zelf houden we gewoon op de geplande datum" zei anwar. "Ja dat is wel een oplossing" zei m'n vader. "Zo hebben niks meer aan iman en hopelijk zal dat voodoo gedoe dan ophouden. "Maar wat als ze dan zo wraakzuchtig zijn dat ze die s7hur gewoon aanhouden en iman blijven lastigvallen?" vroeg m'n moeder ongerust. "Maar als we niks doen, ontvoeren ze straks iman en dan zijn we d'r ook voorgoed kwijt of in ieder geval tot ze niks meer aan d'r hebben" zei m'n vader. "Ja je hebt daar ook wel gelijk in" zei m'n moeder tegen m'n vader. "Wat vind jij iman, wil je vandaag nog officiel getrouwd zijn met anwar?" vroeg mijn moeder me. Ik had zo'n slechte controle over mijn lichaam, maar ik herinnerde me opeens wat die imam vandaag tegen me had gezegd:"mijn geloof in Allah(s.w.t.) is het medicijn". Ik zei in gedachte een sora(gebed) op en zei toen met al mijn energie tegen m'n moeder:"Ja, dat lijkt mij ook een goede oplossing". Mijn vader ging langs me zitten en zei:"gaat het weer, iman a benti?". Ik begon te huilen en zei:"het is zo verschrikkelijk, ik kon niks zeggen terwijl ik het uit wilde schreeuwen van woede tegen die engerd van een samir". "Stil maar, het komt inshallah wel goed" zei m'n moeder terwijl ze me omarmde en een kus op m'n hoofd gaf. Mijn vader en anwar gingen weg om een 3doel(een iman/rechter die het huwelijk officieel verbindt) te halen en ik en selwa gingen naar mijn kamer. "Iman probeer wat te gaan slapen, je ziet er vermoeid uit" zei selwa. "Blijf jij bij me dan?" vroeg ik haar. "Tuurlijk blijf ik bij je lieverd en ik zal over je waken" zei selwa en ze dekte me toe met een laken. Selwa speelde een beetje met m'n haren en ik werd daar zo slaperig van dat ik na een paar minuten al in een diepe slaap viel. Ik deed m'n ogen open en ik voelde me zo uitgerust, het leek net of ik voor het eerst had geslapen. Ik keek in de kamer rond en zag dat selwa er niet was. Hoelang zal ik geslapen hebben? Ik stond op en pakte m'n horloge van 't dressoir en zag dat het al 19.00 was, ik had dus 5 uur geslapen. Ik besloot om naar de badkamer te gaan en m'n gezicht te wassen. Daarna liep ik naar de keuken om te kijken of mijn moeder en selwa daar waren. Ik hoorde hun stemmen en toen ik binnenkwam, keken ze me allebei aan. "H ben je al wakker?" vroeg m'n moeder. "Ewa werd tijd niet, ik heb 5 uur aan 1 stuk door geslapen" zei ik. "Ja en je had 't hard nodig iman, want je ziet er nu veel beter uit" zei selwa. "Hoe voel je je nu iman?" vroeg mijn moeder. "El7emdoelileh wel veel beter hoor" zei ik. "Ewa el7emdoelilah" zei m'n moeder. "Wat zijn jullie eigenlijk aan 't doen?" vroeg ik. "We hebben het avondeten voorbereid voor onze gasten" zei m'n moeder. "Gasten?? Welke gasten?" vroeg ik. "Ewa ben je soms vergeten dat je vanavond officieel gaat trouwen?" zei m'n moeder lachend. "Nee dat weet ik wel, maar de bruiloft is pas toch over een week?" vroeg ik. "Ja dat klopt, maar de ouders en een beetje familie van anwar komen ook en een aantal van onze familieleden komen ook, zie het maar als een familie-etentje"zei m'n moeder. "Ga jij je maar omkleden, ik heb je lebsa(marokkaanse jurk) al klaargelegd voor je" zei m'n moeder. Ik voelde allemaal vlinders in m'n buik, want nu ging ik de grote stap nemen. "Kom jij me helpen?" vroeg ik aan selwa. "Tuurlijk ga ik je helpen, ik zal je zelfs aankleden, je hoeft helemaal niets te doen" zei selwa en omhelsde me. "Zal ik je eerst helpen mama...?" vroeg ik. "Nee niets ervan, ik ben al klaar dankzij rachid en selwa, ze hebben voor alles gezorgd" zei m'n moeder. Ik keek naar selwa en vroeg:"echt waar, jullie hebben 't zeker allemaal druk gehad?" vroeg ik verbaasd. "Voor jou heb ik alles over en trouwens het was helemaal geen moeite, ik en rachid deden het met alle liefde iman" zei selwa. Ik bof maar met zo'n vriendin, nee ze was meer dan dat:"ze was de zus die ik nooit heb gehad". Terwijl ik me klaarmaakte voor de grote gebeurtenis, zei selwa lachend:"je trouwt straks al, maar meskien anwar moet nog tot volgende week wachten". "Ja dat is ook nog zoiets, ik krijg er nachtmerries van alleen als er aan denk" zei ik lachend. We waren net klaar toen iemand op de deur klopte...."ja, kom maar binnen"...riep ik. De deur ging open..............

----------


## saidaatje

Gaaaaaaaaaaaan we weer. Je stopt weer midden in het verhaal.

----------


## miss_marocia

salaam allemaal en iedereen
 :lol:  

zo wordt het spannender en wordt het leuker om te lezen , vindt ik zelf
want stel ze schrijft het verhaal in een keer en ze stopt gewoon dan wordt je niet nieuwschierig en krijgt zij minder fans (zo bekijk ik het!!)
maar jah dat is mijn mening 
ik vindt het een prima verhaal en ga gauw verder maar maak er een lange stuk van  :nerveus:  

doei doei ik spreek jullie wel bij een ander reactie of bij deze doei doei 
 :vingers:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

fantastisch !!! 

 :nijn:  
 :nijn:  
 :nijn:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

aah ik zat zo lekker te lezen ik wordt gek man wie sotnd er bij de deur

----------


## maroROCKS

Hoi lieverds!! 

Ja ik weet dat het vervelend is om iedere keer te moeten wachten, maar het is nu eenmaal een verhaal dat ik iedere keer ter plekke verzin. En ik moet er op 't werk tijd voor maken, want mijn p.c. thuis deed raar en dus heb ik 'm aan iemand gegeven om te laten maken. 

En Tunisiagirl wanneer ga jij verder met je verhaal trouwens? 








Ik zag ineens anwar z'n hoofd verschijnen. Er verscheen meteen een grote glimlach op m'n gezicht. Wat zag hij d'r mooi uit, hij had een donker pak aan met een lichte kleur overhemd en een stropdas. Selwa zei:"Ik ga even kijken in de keuken of alles nog goed gaat" en ze liep de kamer uit en deed de deur achter d'r dicht. Anwar keek mij een beetje vragend aan, "hoe is 't met je?" vroeg ik. "El 7hemdoelilah, alleen een beetje bezorgd om jou" antwoorde anwar. "Ja lieverd, het spijt me ik weet ook niet wat er met me gebeurde" zei ik vol spijt. "H iman ben je gek, jij hoeft toch geen sorry te zeggen, jij kan er toch niks aan doen" zei anwar terwijl hij naast me kwam zitten. "Ja ik weet 't anwar, maar het is zo raar dat ik niet verantwoordelijk kan zijn voor mijn lichaam" zei ik triest. "Ik kan me niet eens voorstellen hoe frusterend en eng dat kan zijn iman, maar ik laat je echt nooit meer los, je ogen en jouw hart zeggen genoeg" zei anwar en streelde me langs m'n wang. Mijn ogen vulden zich met vocht en ik voelde hoe een traan langs mijn gezicht liep. Anwar kuste mijn tranen weg en zei:"Jij gaat nu niet meer huilen, want zometeen worden wij man en vrouw en kan niemand ons meer tegenhouden om bij elkaar te blijven". Ik omhelsde anwar..........klop....klop....hoorden we op de deur. Het was selwa, "het is zover, komen jullie?" vroeg ze. Ik keek nog even snel in de spiegel om te checken of alles goedzat. Later die avond........................het was eindelijk zover:"Ik en anwar zijn nu getrouwd". Het voelde heel raar, net alsof ik het nog niet kon geloven. Wat een heerlijke gedachte dat ik voor altijd bij anwar zou blijven. Ik stond op de sta7(groot balkon) en voelde de wind in m'n gezicht. Zou nu dan eindelijk toch inshallah alles goedkomen? Ik liep weer naar binnen en ging naast de vrouw van mijn oom zitten. Zij had haar baby van 4 maanden oud in d'r handen en wilde 'm net de fles geven. "Mag ik dat doen?" vroeg ik. Ze glimlachte en zei:"natuurlijk, je doet me een plezier want ik moet heel even naar het toilet". Wat een mooie baby is het tbarkellah. Ik gaf 'm de fles en speelde een beetje met z'n haartjes. Anwar kwam naast me zitten en zei:"jullie zien er zo lief uit samen". Ik lachte en zei:"ja, helaas moet ik strax weer teruggeven". Anwar speelde met het handje van de baby en zei:"ik kan niet wachten om vader te worden". Ik dacht er aan hoe het zou zijn om een kind te hebben. Het is natuurlijk wel een hele verantwoordelijkheid en een fulltime baan, maar dat maakt niet uit, als je toch in die lieve oogjes kijkt dan weet je meteen waarvoor je het doet. Selwa, rachid en fouad kwamen er ook bij zitten. "Nou dat was snel, net getrouwd en nu al een kind?" grapte fouad. "Hoe gaat 't tussen jou en ikram?" vroeg ik. "Heel goed eigenlijk en ik hoop dat we inshallah ook kunnen trouwen". "Echt waar?" vroeg ik opgewonden. "Ja, maar ikram heeft nog niks gezegd thuis dus we moeten nog even afwachten" zei fouad. "Nu we toch goed nieuws aan 't meedelen zijn, wil ik even zeggen dat ik ...3 maanden..zwanger ben" zei selwa. "Oohhhh dat meen je niet", gilde ik het uit van blijdschap en omhelsde selwa en daarna rachid. "We wilden eigenlijk niks zeggen omdat je het een beetje zwaar had de laatste tijd" zei rachid. "Ben je gek, maar zulk nieuws vrolijkt mij juist op" zei ik. "En weet je ook al wat het geslacht is?" vroeg ik."Nee dat wil ik nog niet weten, ik laat me lekker verrassen bij de geboorte" zei selwa enthausiast. Ik ben zo blij voor selwa, als iemand het verdiende om gelukkig te zijn dan was zij het wel. De avond verliep naar wens en iedereen had het naar z'n zin en mijn ouders straalden van blijdschap. Nadia(zus van anwar) kwam naar me toe en ze vertelde hoe belangrijk ik voor anwar was en hoeveel hij van me hield. "Echt, we hebben hem nog nooit zo gelukkig gezien als het afgelopen jaar" zei nadia. "Voor mij geldt hetzelfde, hij is echt mijn andere helft" zei ik. Iedereen was druk bezig met praten, dus ik probeerde anwar met mijn ogen een seintje te geven dat hij mij moest volgen. We gingen naar een leeg kamertje. "Wat is er?" vroeg anwar. "We zijn al een paar uur getrouwd en ik wilde je even voor mezelf" zei ik. "Ja vreemd h, jij bent nu mijn vrouw" glimlachte anwar. Ik kwam langzaam dichterbij anwar en pakte zijn hand en zei:"ik weet dat nu we getrouwd zijn, het vansprekend is dat ik je zal steunen en alles zal doen wat er van een echtgenote verwacht word". "Maar ik wil die woorden zelf tegen je zeggen: ik hou van je met heel mijn hart, ik zal jou nooit pijn kunnen doen, ik vertrouw je met mijn leven. Ik zal je steunen in goede tijden en slechte tijden, ik ben dolgelukkig dat ik inschallah moeder van jouw kinderen wordt". Anwar was even stil en zei:"die woorden zijn 't mooiste geschenk dat je me had kunnen geven op deze dag, iman"."En het is tegenwoordig trouwens helemaal niet vanzelsprekend, maar ik ben blij dat jij dat wel vindt" zei anwar en hij omhelsde mij. "Ewa volgens mij ligt die doos hier......" hoorden we ineens.....terwijl de deur werd opengesmeten. Ooohh mijn god, mijn moeder en mijn tante hadden ons betrapt. Ik werd helemaal rood en zei:"nee anwar je sleutels liggen hier niet, misschien in de andere kamer". Anwar probeerde serieus mee te doen terwijl we eigenlijk op heterdaad waren betrapt "ja iman, ik wel even in de woonkamer" zei anwar. We liepen de kamer uit en mijn moeder lachte en fluisterde:"je bent getrouwd hoor". Ik deed net of ik niks hoorde en liep gewoon door en kon wel door de grond zakken. Is maar goed dat we elkaar niet kusten dacht ik in mezelf en grijnsde een beetje. Na die avond begon ik me steeds beter te voelen. Een kennis had ons verteld dat samir op de hoogte was van mijn huwelijk. Wij hoopten dat het dus vanaf nu over zou zijn met hun duivelse streken en mij met rust zouden laten. Het was nu nog maar 1 dag voor de bruiloft en ik was toch best zenuwachtig, want ten 1ste zou ik dadelijk tussen alle gasten moeten gaan zitten en dan zou iedereen mij aanstaren en ten 2de de huwelijksnacht, eekssss. Ik probeerde me er niet zo druk over te maken, want ik moest me juist verheugen op die belangrijke dag. Vanochtend waren mijn nichten(ikram, senna en lemia) gekomen en ze zouden blijven tot na de bruiloft. Het was lekker druk en dat vond ik wel prettig, dit zouden leuke dagen gaan worden.

----------


## Miss_Rwina

schattebol !!!
wil je snel verder gaan
alvast bedankt !!!

Groetjes Ikram XxX  :melig2:  

Toedelss  :zwaai:

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaiii meid
echt top verhaal echt meid je hebt talent ga je pleaseeee gauw weer verder ik zal voor eeuwig je fan blijven
bye bye xxxjes

----------


## TunisiaGirl

En Tunisiagirl wanneer ga jij verder met je verhaal trouwens? 

ewa dan moet maar gauw lezen wat je hebt veel gemist

en ga verder meid je doet het goed

----------


## TunisiaGirl

ik maak met je en deal als jij en vervolg zet dan ga ik verder met me verhaal  :grote grijns:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

[GLOW=blue]me want more[/GLOW]

----------


## Miss_Rwina

*Hey schattie*  :d dit was weer een zeer mooie vervolgje !!! ik wacht nog op het vervolg !!!! maar laat me niet te lang wachten ! anders......  :maf3:  


Groetjes Ikram XxX ik spreek je gauw !!! InchAllah 




Toedelsssss !!!!  :zwaai:

----------


## ahlamahlam

Kom je nog met je vervolgje ik kan niet meer wachten lieverd...

Maar ik hoop dat er zo snel mogelijk terug een laaaaaaaaaaange vervolg verschijnt...

Groetjes 
ahlam

----------


## intissar_17

wat een mooie verhaal  :duim:  
egt goed  :duim:  
ik heb me speciaal hier aan gemeld om te zeggen ga door 
ik wacht op een vervolgie van jou 
 :duim:  
beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## maroROCKS

H me is back, 

intissar_17 : thanx echt lief van je!!!
Miss_Rwina: ik werd bang na je laatste berichtje, klonk als een bedreiging, dus ging meteen een vervolgje schrijven  :hihi:  

TunisiaGirl: it's your turn now  :grote grijns:  

ahlamahlam: hopelijk is ie zo lang genoeg?  :knipoog:  



Mijn voeten en handen waren helemaal bedekt met henna en ik moest wachten totdat het een beetje opgedroogd waren voordat mijn haden en voeten ingewikkeld werden in doeken. Ik keek een beetje om me heen en zag kleine meisjes ook henna versieringen op hun handjes laten maken. Dit was allemaal niet zo comfortabel, omdat ik henna op mijn handen had kon ik zelf niks doen. Lemia kwam naar me toe en vroeg of ik iets wilde hebben. "Ik heb best dorst, dus een glas koud water zou echt geweldig zijn" zei ik. Ikram en senna kwamen langs me zitten en keken naar de hennaversieringen. "Het is echt mooi gedaan" zei ikram. Mijn nicht(insaf uit marokko) en haar buurmeisje "hazjar" waren ook gekomen en begroetten mij en mijn andere nichten. "Ze wilde pers mee", fluisterde insaf in m'n oor. "Maakt niet uit joh, is toch lekker gezellig" fluisterde ik terug. Insaf mocht hazjar niet zo, want insaf had een heel andere persoonlijkheid dan hazjar. Insaf was rustig en lief en hazjar was wild en ruw. Maar omdat ze buren waren, deed insaf wel aardig tegen d'r want ze wilde geen problemen. "Kom we gaan dansen" zei ze tegen insaf en sleurde haar mee om op te staan. Ik zag dat fouad en rachid voorbij liepen. Ze waren mijn ouders aan het helpen met allerlei voorbereidingen voor mijn bruiloft. Ik zag ook dat hazjar haar blik had laten vallen op fouad. Ze zei iets tegen insaf en liep weg. Insaf kwam naar me toe en ging langs mij zitten. "Waar is hazjar naartoe?" vroeg ik. "Ze zei dat ze naar het toilet moest" antwoorde insaf. Even later zag ik hazjar weer verschijnen en zag hoe ze opvallend langs fouad heen liep en oogcontact probeerde te maken. "H insaf, zie je waar hazjar mee bezig is? Vertel 'r dat hij al een vriendin heeft met wie hij wil gaan trouwen" zei ik. "Ja en jij denkt dat hazjar zich daar iets van aantrekt?" zei insaf. Intussen had hazjar al een gesprek met fouad. Ik weet dat fouad een betrouwbare man is, maar die hazjar is een slang en fouad is veel te fatsoelijk om niet beleefd te zijn tegen d'r. Ik hoef me geen zorgen te maken, hij is verliefd op ikram en ikram is helemaal weg van fouad.



IKRAM'S PERSPECTIEF:

"Wat een raar wijf is dat zeg" zei senna. "Wie?" vroeg ik. "Ja die hazjar, ze staat daar een beetje aandacht te trekken van alle mannen" antwoord senna. "Ja en zo te zien heeft ze nog niet veel succes, want niemand die naar d'r omkijkt" zei ik lachend. Later op de avond, zei lemia dat ze d'r tas in de auto was vergeten en ik bood aan om 'm wel even te halen, want ik had toch niets beters te doen. De auto stond beneden in de garage dus ik hoefde niet eens de deur uit. Toen ik beneden aan kwam zag ik dat de deur van de garage openstond en dat het licht aan was...ik hoorde stemmen..."hallo?" zei ik en liep de garage binnen en zag hazjar iemand kussen en tot mijn grote verbazing was 't Fouad! Hazjar draaide zich naar me toe en lachte gemeen. "Ikram, laat 't me alsjeblieft uitleggen" hoorde ik fouad zeggen. Mijn ogen vulden zich met vocht en ik draaide me om en liep de trap op terug naar boven. Ik ging naar onze logeerkamer en plofte neer op 't bed en begon te huilen als een klein kind. Ik hoorde de deur open gaan en toen ik keek zag ik fouad staan. "Ik wil je niet meer zien, dus ga alsjeblieft weg" zei ik. Eigenlijk wilde ik tegen 'm schreeuwen, maar ik wilde geen heisa maken, want het is de bruiloft van iman. "Je ziet het helemaal verkeerd, ikram luister alsjeblieft naar me" zei fouad. Ik had 't helemaal verkeerd gezien, hoorde ik 'm nou goed? Ik kon m'n woede niet beheersen en zei:"het is uit fouad, ik wil geen excuses horen, het is gebeurd, klaar! "Na alles, geef je me niet eens de kans om je te vertellen wat er zojuist gebeurd is, geef je me niet eens het voordeel van de twijfel ikram?" vroeg fouad verdrietig. Mijn tranen bleven maar komen en ik zei:"ga weg, fouad". Ik voelde zijn hand op mijn schouder en ik duwde 'm van me af en zei: "raak me niet aan". "Ikram, alsjeblieft luister ik............." nog voordat anwar z'n zin kon afmaken ging de deur open en daar stond: selwa. "H wat is er aan de hand, ik zag je net huilen ikram" vroeg ze. Fouad liep weg en selwa ging naast me zitten en vroeg:"waarom huil je nou?". Ik vertelde 'r wat er gebeurd was en selwa zei:"ik begrijp dat je boos bent ikram en terecht hoor, maar je hebt alleen een momentopname gezien en je weet niet wat er vooraf gebeurd is". "Wat bedoel je?" vroeg ik. "Nou, kuste zij hem of hij haar en fouad is geen type die een meisje meteen zoent al zou hij haar aantrekkelijk vinden" zei selwa. "Wat maakt 't nou uit of zij hem kuste of hij haar, het is gebeurd" zei ik huilend. "Ohh zei selwa, dus als een jongen zich opdringt aan jou en hij jou zomaar ineens kust dan is het dus jouw schuld?" vroeg ik. "Nee, natuurlijk niet maar dat is het geval hier helemaal niet" en waarom zaten ze stiekem samen afgezonderd in de garage dan?" zei ik. "Lieverd, je bent boos en overstuur, maar laat mij in ieder geval uitzoeken wat er precies gebeurd is en als fouad jou echt bedrogen heeft dan sta ik helemaal achter je" zei selwa. 




VANUIT SELWA GEZIEN:


Wat een situatie, dacht ik. Maar ik weet zeker dat fouad zoiets niet kan doen, daar is hij 't type niet voor. Ik liep naar rachid toe en vroeg 'm of hij fouad had gezien. "Ja hij liep net naar beneden, hij ging naar anwar toe als 't goed is" zei rachid. Ik liep dus snel naar beneden voordat hij weg zou zijn. Ik deed de voordeur open en zag 'm net zijn auto instappen. Ik zwaaide naar 'm en liep naar 'm toe en stapte ook in. "Ik heb net gehoord van ikram wat er gebeurd is" zei ik. "Ze heeft 't uitgemaakt" zei fouad terwijl hij zuchtend naar me keek. "Wat is er gebeurd?" vroeg ik. "Het begon allemaal toen die hazjar de hele tijd tegen me zat te praten, uit beleefdheid antwoordde ik zo af en toe op d'r vragen en ik probeerde de hele tijd aan d'r te ontsnappen" vertelde fouad. "Ze zat de hele tijd aan mij vastgeplakt, dus ik besloot om naar beneden te gaan om even van d'r af te komen. Iman's moeder gaf me toen een doos die ik naar de garage moest brengen en volgens mij is ze me toen gevolgd" zei fouad. "Toen ik de doos had neergezet en terug wilde gaan stond ze ineens voor me en ze vroeg me of ik een vriendin had en ik zei ja en wilde doorlopen, maar ineens hoorde ik ikram d'r stem en voordat ik wist wat er gebeurde kuste dat gek mens me ineens en kwam ikram precies op dat moment binnen" zei fouad. "Echt waar selwa, dat is wat er gebeurd is, ik was zo overrompeld in die 5 seconden dat ik gewoon niet wist wat ik moest doen, ik kon die hazjar wel schieten, maar ik hield me in vanwege de bruiloft en op dat moment wilde ik alleen naar ikram gaan en uitleggen wat er gebeurds was" zei fouad. "Ja ik geloof je wel hoor, maar ikram is degene die overtuigd moet worden" zei ik. "Ik ben ook zo stom, ik wist gewoon dat dat kind niet deugde en ik had gewoon kortaf moeten zijn en zeggen dat ze uit m'n buurt moest blijven" zei fouad boos. "Fouad, die hazjar is gewend om dit te doen en ook al was je kortaf geweest dan had het haar nog niet tegengehouden" zei ik. "Ik ga nu naar ikram toe en vertel haar wat er gebeurd is en dan kijken hoe ze reageerd" zei ik. "Ja is goed selwa, bedankt voor je steun en je vertrouwen" zei fouad. Ik stapte uit en liep weer naar binnen. Het hennafeest was in volle gang en ik zag dat ikram zich had gemengd op 't feest. Waarschijnlijk wilde ze niet dat iman iets zou vermoeden dus deed ze meskiena net of er niets aan de hand was. Ik keek even rond en zag hazjar dansen. Wat een schaamteloos mens, een jongen achterna zitten en daarna gewoon express kussen voor z'n vriendin d'r neus, bah wat een heks zeg. Ik liep naar ikram toe en nam 'r mee, naar het balkon.

----------


## Hayat1984

Lieve maroROCKS,

Stomme trut, waarom doe je mij dit aan.
Wist jij dat ik jouw allllleeerrgrootste fan ben!
Ik kreeg er een hele nare gevoel van toen Fouad stond te zoenen met die bitch van een Hajar. En als er weer iets leuks gebeurd in het verhaal zoals toen anouar en Imane in de kast zaten en die mooie woorden zei, tja dan word ik er zo vrolijk van!!
Dus jij kunt gewoon mijn stemming bepalen dus schrijf svp een leuke stuk voor al je trouwe fans. 

Men zegt toch altijd dat je respect moet verdienen en jij hebt dat uiteraard verdient dus RESPECT  :engel:  


THALA FARASEK,

Hayat  :nijn:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Stomme trut ??  :schok:  noem jij maroROCKS een stomme trut ??!!!!
Elmoehim

maroRocks, dit was weer een zeer mooi vervolgje, een vooral omdat er vaak mijn naam verscheen (Ikram)   :tong uitsteken:  
In ieder geval, ga snel verder, want ik kan niet meer wachten 


Groetjes Ikram XxX (denk aan mij, hihihhi) 

Toedelsss  :zwaai:

----------


## romaysa422

hoi

wollah prachtige verhaal.Ga snel verder aub.

groetjes romaysa

----------


## naggie

:terrorist:   :terrorist:  ik schiet je neer als je nier snel weer verdergaat ik wacht al 2 dagen ik chexck dag en nacht waarom doe je me dit aan?

----------


## TunisiaGirl

ik heb al en vervolg gezet dus nu is het jou buurt en die hazjar tfoe wat denkt ze wel en ik hoop dat ding ikram selwa zal geloven

----------


## maroROCKS

nou trouwe fans hoop dat jullie het volgende stukje leuk vinden, heb echt geen tijd gehad de afgelopen dagen om eerder te schrijven. Ik ga nu snel kijken Tunisiagirl. Miss_Rwina, ikram is ook de naam van mijn lievelingsnicht. Naggie ik hoop dat je me nu spaart? Enne Hayay1984 thanx voor de respect, ik vergeef je dat je me stomme trut hebt genoemd  :knipoog:   






VANUIT SELWA GEZIEN:


Wat een situatie, dacht ik. Maar ik weet zeker dat fouad zoiets niet kan doen, daar is hij 't type niet voor. Ik liep naar rachid toe en vroeg 'm of hij fouad had gezien. "Ja hij liep net naar beneden, hij ging naar anwar toe als 't goed is" zei rachid. Ik liep dus snel naar beneden voordat hij weg zou zijn. Ik deed de voordeur open en zag 'm net zijn auto instappen. Ik zwaaide naar 'm en liep naar 'm toe en stapte ook in. "Ik heb net gehoord van ikram wat er gebeurd is" zei ik. "Ze heeft 't uitgemaakt" zei fouad terwijl hij zuchtend naar me keek. "Wat is er gebeurd?" vroeg ik. "Het begon allemaal toen die hazjar de hele tijd tegen me zat te praten, uit beleefdheid antwoordde ik zo af en toe op d'r vragen en ik probeerde de hele tijd aan d'r te ontsnappen" vertelde fouad. "Ze zat de hele tijd aan mij vastgeplakt, dus ik besloot om naar beneden te gaan om even van d'r af te komen. Iman's moeder gaf me toen een doos die ik naar de garage moest brengen en volgens mij is ze me toen gevolgd" zei fouad. "Toen ik de doos had neergezet en terug wilde gaan stond ze ineens voor me en ze vroeg me of ik een vriendin had en ik zei ja en wilde doorlopen, maar ineens hoorde ik ikram d'r stem en voordat ik wist wat er gebeurde kuste dat gek mens me ineens en kwam ikram precies op dat moment binnen" zei fouad. "Echt waar selwa, dat is wat er gebeurd is, ik was zo overrompeld in die 5 seconden dat ik gewoon niet wist wat ik moest doen, ik kon die hazjar wel schieten, maar ik hield me in vanwege de bruiloft en op dat moment wilde ik alleen naar ikram gaan en uitleggen wat er gebeurds was" zei fouad. "Ja ik geloof je wel hoor, maar ikram is degene die overtuigd moet worden" zei ik. "Ik ben ook zo stom, ik wist gewoon dat dat kind niet deugde en ik had gewoon kortaf moeten zijn en zeggen dat ze uit m'n buurt moest blijven" zei fouad boos. "Fouad, die hazjar is gewend om dit te doen en ook al was je kortaf geweest dan had het haar nog niet tegengehouden" zei ik. "Ik ga nu naar ikram toe en vertel haar wat er gebeurd is en dan kijken hoe ze reageerd" zei ik. "Ja is goed selwa, bedankt voor je steun en je vertrouwen" zei fouad. Ik stapte uit en liep weer naar binnen. Het hennafeest was in volle gang en ik zag dat ikram zich had gemengd op 't feest. Waarschijnlijk wilde ze niet dat iman iets zou vermoeden dus deed ze meskiena net of er niets aan de hand was. Ik keek even rond en zag hazjar dansen. Wat een schaamteloos mens, een jongen achterna zitten en daarna gewoon express kussen voor z'n vriendin d'r neus, bah wat een heks zeg. Ik liep naar ikram toe en nam 'r mee, naar het balkon. 




Wat is er?" vroeg ikram. "Ik heb net met fouad gepraat en ik vind dat je zijn uitleg ook moet horen, want het zag er misschien niet goed uit, maar er is ook een verklaring en ik vind dat je die moet horen, ikram" zei ik. Na alles verteld te hebben, was ikram even stil. "Het deed gewoon zoveel pijn, juist omdat ik fouad vertrouwde en toen ik ze samen zag toen knapte er iets in mij" zei ikram. "Ik weet niet wat ik moet geloven" zei ikram. Ik keek 'r aan en vroeg:"heeft fouad ooit tegen je gelogen?". "Nee" zei ikram. "Vertrouw je 'm?" vroeg ik. "Jawel, ik voelde altijd dat het wel goed zat tussen ons" zei ikram. "Nee ikram, het zit nog steeds goed" zei ik. Hazjar heeft dit gewoon opzettelijk gedaan om jullie te kwetsen, fouad heeft even min schuld als jij" zei ik. Vanaf 't balkon zagen we fouad's auto de straat in rijden. "Daar heb je 'm"zei ik en wees naar de auto van fouad. "Blijf jij hier even staan, dan ga ik even wat te drinken halen" zei ik. Ik liep snel naar beneden en wachtte bij de trap op fouad. Toen hij eenmaal boven was, vertelde ik 'm dat ik met ikram had gepraat en ze nu helemaal alleen boven op el sta7(balkon) was. Hij liep naar boven toe, ik hoop maar dat 't goedkomt want het is 1 en al een misverstand.


IKRAM IS NU DE IK-PERSOON

Waar blijft selwa toch, ze zou alleen even wat te drinken gaan halen. Ik keek naar de lucht en zag dat die bezaaid was met sterren. Ik vind dat altijd prachtig om te zien, ik kon daar uren naar kijken. "Ikram......." hoorde ik plotseling een stem zeggen achter me. Ik draaide me om en zag fouad staan. Hij liep naar me toe en zei:"ikram, alsjeblieft laat me je uitleggen wat ....." voordat hij z'n zin kon afmaken zei ik:"selwa heeft me verteld wat er gebeurd is". "Ben je nog steeds boos op me?" vroeg fouad. Ik was even stil, nee ik was eigenlijk niet boos op hem, ik was boos vanwege die situatie en hazjar. "Ik zou jou nooit bedriegen, ik hou zoveel van je dat het gewoon pijn doet als je boos op me bent, ikram". "Ik heb jou altijd vertrouwd ikram en jij mij ook dus geloof me als ik je zeg dat dit een streek was van hazjar en dat ik er niets mee te maken heb". Ik keek 'm aan in zijn ogen en zag nu pas dat zijn ogen een beetje rood waren. Blijkbaar had hij gehuild. "Ik voelde me zo gekwetst dat ik niet naar je wilde luisteren" zei ik. Toen ik wat kalmer was en nadat ik net met selwa heb gepraat, bedacht ik me dat jij dat mijn vertrouwen niet zou kunnen beschamen". Er rolde een traan over mijn wang en ik zei:"ik hou zoveel van je dat ik niet zou weten wat ik moest als ik je kwijt zou raken". Fouad nam me in zijn armen en hield me stevig vast en zei:"je zult me niet kwijtraken, wij blijven inshallah voor altijd samen". "Wanneer ga je 't je ouders vertellen?" vroeg fouad. "Ik weet 't echt niet, ik probeer de hele tijd de juiste timing te vinden" zei ik. "Ze zullen toch niet moeilijk gaan doen, toch?" vroeg fouad. "Nee, ik denk 't niet, bij lemia deden ze ook niet moeilijk" zei ik. "Waarom durf je 't dan niet te vertellen?" vroeg fouad. "Ik durf 't wel te vertellen, ik wilde gewoon even afwachten, want lemia gaat ook al trouwen dus ik wilde ze even een beetje de tijd geven voordat ik ze mijn grote nieuws vertel" zei ik. "Ok ik begrijp 't, we zullen gewoon nog even moeten afwachten" zei fouad. "Vind je 't niet erg?" vroeg ik. "Nee ik vind 't niet erg, maar natuurlijk zou ik veel liever bij je ouders om je hand komen vragen, maar inshallah zal die dag snel komen" zei fouad. Ik wilde niets liever dan het aan m'n ouders vertellen, maar ik ben er bijna zeker van dat mijn vader hem afkeurt omdat hij berbers is. Die teleurstelling zou ik niet kunnen verdragen, daarom probeer het net zolang uit te stellen totdat ik een oplossing vindt. Ik ben van plan het eerst aan mijn moeder te vertellen, haar zou het niets uitmaken en misschien kan zij hem dan overhalen om mij met fouad te laten trouwen. Ik vind het allemaal zo'n onzin dat berbers/arabieren-gedoe. We zijn allemaal moslims en we zijn ook nog eens elkaars landgenoten en toch discrimineren we elkaar en waarom? Vanwege de geschiedenis en vanwege de taal, ik kan het maar niet begrijpen dat mensen in deze tijd nog zulke vooroordelen hebben. Ik durf 't fouad niet te vertellen, want ik ben bang dat hij zich beledigd zal voelen of boos zal worden en dat wil ik niet. Ik zal dit gewoon zelf moeten oplossen, want ik wil fouad niet kwijt om zoiets, ik heb al te veel van soortgelijke verhalen gehoord en ze hebben zelden een goed einde.

----------


## MoCro-sTyLo

Waaaah Meid Top Top Vervolg Zeer Goed Echt Waar Meid..!!!  :duim:  Ik Hoop Dat Je Snel Weer Verder Zult Gaan En Dan Kan Iedereen Er Lekker Van Genieten..!!  :wohaa:  Thalla Zina..! Beslama..!!  :zwaai:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

salaam 
en hoe is het hier met jullie allemaal ??
alweer een prachtige stuk !! houden zo !!
en het is een heeeeeel lang en een mooooooi verhaal
ale hou jullie goed


xxx sanae

 :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:  


en een vervolgje

----------


## TunisiaGirl

heeeeeeeeeeeeey schat bedankt voor je vervolg echt mooi man ik hou van je samen met dit verhaal ik hoop dat de ouders van ikram het niet zo errug vinden dat fouad berbes is en die hazjar ik mag haar echt niet maar gelukkig heeft selwa hun en schop onder de kont geven dankzij selwa is alles goed gekomen bedankt selwa

net of dat ze echt bestaat  :melig:   :melig:   :melig:   :melig:  

en ga gauw verder  :Iluvu:   :zwaai:

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaiiiiii meid
echt top verhaal menn ik kan echt niet wachten op het vervolgje
sorry dat ik nu pas reageer  :traan1:  
maar ik heb je helleverhaal wel gelezen
en ik hoop insallah dat je snel verder gaat dan kan ik het helle verhaal lezen
xxxxxxxxxxilhame

----------


## iTaLia_LaDy

:student:  Ga SNeL VeRDeR .. HuP HuP

BTW ~> Ik BeN ReBeCCaaAaa MaaR iK WaS MeN PaSWooRD KWijT ..
DuS HeB Me SNeL Me oPNieuW AaNGeMeLD 

 :ole:  

Ga SNEL VeRDeR

BeSLaMa ..... xxxxx

----------


## maroROCKS

Hoi schatjes  :zwaai:  

helaas is mijn p.c. nog niet gemaakt omdat er een virus in zit en die moet dus verwijderd worden. Dus ik moet nu iedere keer vanaf mijn werk het verhaal schrijven en plaatsen. Bedankt voor jullie steun en reacties want anders had ik nooit verder geschreven, dus het verhaal is er dankzij jullie  :duim:  

*Iman is nu de ik-persoon*  

Vandaag was het zover, eindelijk was de dag van mijn bruiloft aangebroken. Het voelde vreemd, je hebt zolang gewacht op iets en dan als het eindelijk zover is dan lijkt het zo onwerkelijk. Ik keek naar de henna-versiering op mijn handen, het was mooi gelukt. Ik moest denken aan vanavond, want dan zouden anwar en ik voor het eerst samen de nacht doorbrengen. Ik kreeg een rare tinteling in mijn buik, want aan de ene kant vond ik het wel spannend, maar aan de andere kant ook best eng. Zou anwar ook zenuwachtig zijn of niet omdat hij het al eerder meegemaakt had? Ik hoop dat ik hem niet teleur zal stellen. Het is allemaal nieuw voor me en ik weet niet hoe het zal gaan, maar ik zal alles aan anwar over laten en me proberen niet druk te maken, want het is tenslotte mijn trouwdag en daar moet ik van genieten en al het andere moet maar even wachten. Mijn nichten brachten mij m'n ontbijt, want ik mocht zelf niks doen vandaag. Na mijn ontbijt ging ik douchen. Ik hoorde stemmen van mijn familie in de woonkamer toen ik van de badkamer naar mijn slaapkamer liep. Ik kleedde me aan en besloot om even bij mijn familie in de woonkamer te zitten. Ze begonnen allemaal joej joej joej te roepen en ik werd rood. Ik keek naar m'n moeder en zag 'r huilen. "Mama mellek?" vroeg ik. "Maak je geen zorgen, het zijn tranen van blijdschap dat je gaat trouwen" zei m'n tante. Meskiena mijn moeder, ik heb d'r helemaal niet bij stil gestaan dat het natuurlijk moeilijk moet zijn voor d'r om mij weg te geven, d'r enige dochter. In de middag kwam selwa mijn kamer binnen en zei:"ben je klaar iman, ik heb al de nodige spullen al naar de auto gebracht". We hielden de bruiloft in een gehuurde zaal en ik moest daar nu heen zodat ze aan mijn haar en make-up konden beginnen. "Ja, ik kom er zo aan" zei ik. Ik keek even of ik niets vergeten was, nee ik had alles en keek nog een laatste maal naar mijn slaapkamer, want de volgende keer dat ik hier kom zal ik getrouwd zijn. Ik en mijn moeder liepen naar de voordeur en mijn moeder riep nog naar m'n vader dat hij een of andere boodschap moest doen. We stapten rachid's auto in en hij zette echte bruilftsmuziek op. Selwa, mijn moeder en ik moesten lachen en rachid zei:"ja als je iets doet, moet je het meteen goed doen, toch?". We kwamen bij de zaal aan en we liepen naar binnen. Alles zag er keurig uit en ik rook het eten dat uit de keuken kwam. De ingehuurde bediendes, waren druk in de weer om alles op tijd in orde te maken. "Kom je kamer is deze kant uit", zei selwa. We liepen een grote kamer in, die prachtig was ingericht met een paar bankjes en een tafel en een speciale hoek met grote spiegels waar de bruid kon worden opgemaakt e.d. Ik voelde me net een filmster. Rachid kwam met mijn koffers de kamer binnen en zei:"waar wil je deze hebben?". "Euuh leg die maar op die bank daar" zei selwa. Ik deed m'n djellaba uit en nam plaats op de bank. Selwa hing mijn djellaba op en zei:"en ben je een beetje uitgerust?". "Ja ik heb al 2 dagen niks gedaan, tuurlijk ben ik uitgerust" zei ik. Iemand klopte op de deur, selwa deed open. Het waren mijn moeder en de zina(visagiste) en ze had d'r eigen kapster bij. Mijn moeder stelde ons aan elkaar voor. Beide dames waren zeer aardig. "Ik breng jullie meteen eten en daarna mogen jullie aan de slag" zei mijn moeder vrolijk. Na het eten werd eerst mijn haar gedaan en na ander half uur was het eindelijk klaar. Ik vond het heel mooi, het was opgestoken en mijn gezicht zag er ineens heel anders uit, maar wel op een mooie manier. Selwa verzorgde me goed en gaf me zo nu en dan wat te drinken en vroeg of ik iets nodig had. Mijn gezicht was nu aan de beurt, ik was eigenlijk wel een beetje bezorgd want ik wilde er dus niet uitzien als een clown. Dus ik zei:"eehhh ik houd niet echt van opzichtige make-up". "Maak je geen zorgen, toen je moeder mij inhuurde heeft ze al mijn foto's gezien van de bruiloften waarvan ik de bruid opgemaakt heb en ze wist zeker dat jij daar tevreden mee zou zijn" zei de zina. Ik dacht even na over wat voor lieve moeder ik had, ze had gewoon aan alles gedacht. Na een tijdje was ook mijn gezicht eindelijk klaar, ik keek in de spiegel en wist niet wat ik zag.....het was heel professioneel gedaan en het zag er echt geweldig uit. "Wow iman, je lijkt wel zo'n topmodel van die reclames" zei selwa. De gasten waren ondertussen al gearriveerd en zaten allemaal in de feestzaal en de muziekband speelde volop. De zina en de kapster hielpen mijn in mijn kleren, het was een hele mooie lebsa(marokkaanse jurk) met goud en turqoise. Ze deden me nog sierraden om en een soort tiara(tezj/diadeem) op mijn hoofd. Mijn moeder kwam binnenlopen en toen ze me zag, bleef ze even staan en zei:"tbarkellah 3la bentie, zjietie rzella". Ik kuste haar voorhoofd en omhelsde haar. Ikram klopte op de deuren en kwam binnen. "Ewa zijn jullie klaar, want we willen de bruid zien" lachte ze. "Ja zeg maar tegen de band dat ze moeten beginnen met het spelen van "bruidsmuziek" en zeg tegen anwar dat ie moet binnenkomen zei mijn moeder vrolijk. Ikram zei:"Je bent echt een mooie bruid iman" en knipoogde naar mij en liep weg. De deur ging open en anwar kwam naar binnen. Hij gaf mijn moeder een kus op d'r hoofd en kwam naar me toe en zei:"je ziet er echt oogverblindend uit"en gaf mij een kus op mijn voorhoofd. De zina vertelde me wat ik moest doen en waar ik op moest letten. De deur ging open en we kregen meteen cameralicht in onze ogen en flitsen van het fototoestel van de fotograaf en de toestellen van sommige van onze familieleden. Ik kneep zachtjes in anwar z'n handen en hij fluisterde heel zachtjes net dat ik 't kon horen:"niet bang zijn, ik ben toch bij je".

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

Hey .. 

Je Bent echt Goed Man..!! Wanneer Ga Je Door??!!??  :knipoog:  kan niet w8en..!!
Veel Suc6 Ermee..

Oke...
*..Bye..*
KiSsz SweetMocro

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaaiiiii meid
nou als je wil weten wat talent is kijk dan ff in de spiegel jah dan sie je gelijk wie er talent heeft
meid ik word gewoon gek van je verhaal hij is gewoon prachtig
ik wacht op je vervolg
kusjesssss -xxx- ilhame

----------


## TunisiaGirl

oh ga verder!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ahlamahlam

hey meid het was weer een prachtig vervolg!

Ga je weer verder, en aangezien het nu middag is zal je normaal op je werk moeten zitten, dus jah neem 15min stiekem pauze en schrijf een vervolgje op...

ik wacht alvast af

Groetjes 
ahlam

----------


## maroROCKS

H daar!! Hier een klein vervolgje, this is the best i could do today  :knipoog:  

Daar zaten we dan, ik en anwar. We zaten op de bruid en bruidegomplaatsen en we konden de hele zaal overzichtelijk zien. Er waren veel gasten gekomen, volgens mij waren alle uitgenodigden er. Iedereen had het zo te zien naar z'n zin, want de dansvloer werd volop gebruikt. Eerst was ik wel zenuwachtig, maar na een paar minuten was ik al gekalmeerd. Mijn familie en vrienden zijn met ons (het bruidspaar) op de foto geweest. Het is toch wel moeilijker dan ik dacht om de hele tijd stil te moeten zitten en alleen maar lachen. Maar dat laatste ging me wel makkelijk af, want daar hoefde ik geen moeite voor te doen want ik was gewoon gelukkig. Anwar fluisterde zo nu en dan wat tegen me, hij vond het allemaal geweldig. De bruiloft was afgelopen en we werden in een limousine naar ons hotel gebracht, vergezeld door onze familie en vrienden met hun auto's die de hele weg door met de claxon speelden. Toen we bij het hotel aankwamen, namen we afscheid van iedereen. Mijn moeder moest huilen en ik voelde mijn tranen ook opkomen. Toen we eindelijk in onze kamer waren, zei ik:"ik ga me even opfrissen en me ontdoen van deze jurk". Ik nam mijn kleren mee en ging de badkamer in. Ik had me even opgefrist en ik trok mijn lingerie-set aan die ik speciaal voor deze gelegenheid had gekocht. Ik deed er de bijbehorende satijnen kamerjas erover heen en keek in de spiegel. Alles zag er nog goed uit dus ik haalde diep adem voordat ik de slaapkamer in ging. Toen ik de deur van de slaapkamer opendeed, zag ik kaarslichtjes. Het was zo'n mooi gezicht, de kaarslichtjes waren een beetje verspreid over de kamer. Maar ik zag anwar nergens, hij zal misschien iets zijn gaan halen ofzo dacht ik. Ik was zo moe dat ik besloot om even op bed te gaan liggen totdat anwar terug zou zijn. Ik deed eventjes m'n ogen dicht. Even later hoorde ik de deur dichtgaan, "anwar?" zei ik. "Ja lieverd, ik ben 't" zei anwar. "Waar was je?" vroeg ik. Voordat hij antwoord kon geven, werd er op de deur geklopt. Anwar ging de deur open deur en na een paar seconden kwam hij de kamer binnen lopen met een schaal met een zilveren deksel. "Wat is dat?" vroeg ik nieuwsgierig. Anwar kwam naast me op bed zitten en deed het deksel van de schaal." Aardbeien met slagroom, dat vind je toch zo lekker?". "Ach wat lief van je, ben je daarom even weggeweest?" vroeg ik. "Ja blijkbaar kun je dat om 4 uur 's ochtends niet zomaar even bestellen" zei anwar met een glimlach. We aten de aardbeiden met slagroom op, terwijl we we praatten over de bruiloft. "Je ziet er zoals gewoonlijk weer uit om op te eten" zei anwar. Hij kuste me op mijn lippen en ik kuste 'm terug. Ik stopte even en zei:"ik heb dorst, ik ga even drinken" en liep naar de mini-koelkastje en pakte er een flesje water uit. "Schatje is er iets?" vroeg anwar. "Ik weet 't niet anwar, maar 't is gewoon nog allemaal nieuw en ik vindt 't een beetje eng". "Kom eens naast me zitten" zei anwar. Ik ging naast 'm op bed zitten. "Je weet toch dat je me alles kunt vertellen, dus ook je angsten" zei anwar. Ik knikte en zei:"het is zo verwarrend, want ik wil 't heel graag, maar aan de andere kant moet ik alleen denken aan de pijn". "Luister eens, we gaan niks doen wat jij niet wilt dus als je liever nog wil wachten dan begrijp ik dat en zal ik gewoon wachten tot je er aan toe bent" zei anwar. "Nee, dat wil ik niet we zijn getrouwd en ik moet maar even flink zijn" zei ik. Anwar kuste me in mijn nek en fluisterde in mijn oor:"ik hou van je". Ik liet me met mijn gevoel meegaan en zette mijn angst opzij............................................. ...........................

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

Dat Was Weer Een Geweldig Stuk..  :Smilie:  

Kan Niet Wachten Op Het Volgend Deel..
Ga Zo Door..!!  :Cool: 

*..Bye Bye..*
KiSzZ

----------


## sanae_fatiha

verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !!verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! 
verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !!verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! 
verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !!verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! 
verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !!verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! 
verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !!verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! 
verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !!verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! 
verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !!verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! 
verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! verder !! 

Alstublieft !! 

Hou jullie allemaal goed !!
daaag
 :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:

----------


## rifegirl

meid gaaaaa aaaaaa verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!
ik heb er echt lang over gedaan om je hele verhaal te lezen van begin tot eind!!
en nu wil ik dat je door gaat anders wordt ik gekkkkkkkkk!!!
 :auw:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

:ole:  thnx voor je vervolg

maar je hebt al en week niet gescherven  :jammer:   :droef:

----------


## intissar_17

ja waar blijft jou vervolgie 

ik zit altijd te kijken heeft ze een vervolgie geschreven 
maar nee hoor weloe  :jammer:   :huil:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

[GLOW=red]Ga verder, het is spannend [/GLOW]  :rood:  

[GLOW=red]Groetjes Ikram XxX[/GLOW]

----------


## Hayat1984

Hallo lieve mensen!!!!!!!!!!!

Alles goed met iedereen??
Ik denk het niet want ik denk dat iedereen (die dit verhaal volgt) gek beginnen te worden want wij willen zooooooooooooo graag een vervolg..
Dus: Lieve MaroRocks....pleaassse layuhadik.. maakt voor ons een vervolg verhaaltje!!

(ps: ik wil ook nog even zeggen dat ik altijd jouw verhalen lees, maar stiekem te lui ben om te reageren, maar doe svp toch iets met jouw talent, want die heb jij zeker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Veel liefs, geluk en liefde van Hayat  :grote grijns:

----------


## ahlamahlam

Heyyyyyyyyyyy!

Nog steeds niets, marocrocks jij stelt me wel een beetje teleur, kom ik hier elke dag een kijkje nemen en wat zie ik GEEN VERVOLG!jij weet toch dat het een beetje frustrerend is heeeee....


Thanks lady...

Groetjes 
ahlam

----------


## intissar_17

ja ik begin langzamerhand ook gek aan het worden 
waar blijft jou vervolgie 
ik kan niet meer wachten 
of ben je ziek 
laat be3da iets van je horen 
ma3a salama  :zwaai:

----------


## Wassima5555

Salaam iedereen

Hoe gaat het met jullie allemaal? Ik vind dit verhaal gewoonweg gataaaar, echt waar. Ik vind het gewoon erg dat je niet snel een vervolgje schrijft. Zeker als het net zo spannend is. Dus lieverd schrijf zo snel mogelijk verder en als je een boek uitbrengt laat me dan zeker iets weten. Want je verhalen zijn gewoonweg gataaar.

Vele kusjes

----------


## maroROCKS

H mensen, ik weet dat het ff geduurd heeft maar ik kwam de laatste dagen om in het werk en had bijna geen tijd om te schrijven. Ik had alleen tijd om een berichtje zo nu en dan te plaatsen en er zat de hele tijd een nieuwe collega bij me die ik moest inwerken  :auw2:  dus ik had niet veel privacy. Bedankt voor al jullie reacties en ik hoop dat jullie het volgende stuk leuk vinden, al heb ik het snel geschreven.

Thallaw,
MaroROCKS


De volgende ochtend werd ik wakker met de herinneringen van de afgelopen nacht. Ik draaide me om en keek hoe anwar vredig lag te slapen. Hij is echt het beste wat me ooit is overkomen, ik streek voorzichtig door z'n haar. Ik stond stilletjes op, ging naar de badkamer en nam een lekkere bad met veel schuim. Even later klopte anwar op de deur, "mag ik binnenkomen?" vroeg hij. "Ja hoor" riep ik. "Aha je bent lekker aan het baden" zei anwar. "Ja, het is echt heerlijk" zei ik. "Mag ik erbij komen of niet?" vroeg anwar. "Ja hoor het bad is groot genoeg lijkt me" zei ik. Mijn leven begon eindelijk de goede kant op te gaan................
3 weken later, waren we terug van onze huwelijksreis naar aruba. Op schiphol stonden onze beide ouders en nadia ons al op te wachten. Wat had ik iedereen gemist zeg. Ik holde meteen naar mijn ouders toe en omhelsde alsof ik ze jaren niet had gezien. We stapten met z'n allen in de auto van anwar's vader, hij had een luxe personeels busje. Onderweg naar huis waren we allemaal druk bezig met elkaar alles te vertellen. Toen we bij mijn ouders thuis kwamen rook ik meteen een lekkere geur toen ik binnenkwam. "Ooohhh mmmmm dat is een lekkere geur" zei ik tegen de rest. "Ja logisch, het is je lievelingsgerecht"zei nadia. "Cous Cous?" vroeg ik. "Ja, ga jij je maar even zitten dan dekken wij alvast de tafel" zei m'n moeder. "Wat? Niks ervan ik heb al genoeg gezeten in dat vliegtuig, ik help gewoon een handje" zei ik. "Ewa je zou je vaders kind niet zijn, als je niet koppig zou zijn" zei mijn moeder lachend, de rest lachte ook mee. Na het eten was ik bekaf, ik had in het vliegtuig niet goed kunnen slapen. Na de thee, zei ik tegen onze familie dat we echt moesten gaan, want we waren zeer vermoeid van de reis. Mijn moeder gaf me nog een pannetje mee met rijst en kip, "dan hoef je morgen niet te koken en kun je lekker uitrusten" zei ze. We namen afscheid van iedereen en we stapten de auto in. Mijn mobiel ging af, het was selwa. "Eejj lieverd, hoe was je huwelijksreis?!" riep ze door de telefoon. "Echt geweldig, maar ik heb jullie allemaal wel gemist hoor" zei ik. Na een paar minuten hadden we afgesproken dat selwa de volgende dag bij me langs zou komen en namen we afscheid. Intussen waren we al bij ons huis aangekomen. Dit is de eerste keer dat ik en anwar als man en vrouw ons huis binnen kwamen. We hadden voor de vakantie het huis van binnen geverfd en gemeubileerd en het was heel mooi geworden. Maar ik moet nog wel even wennen dat dit dus nu mijn thuis is. Ik zie dat anwar de koffers al naar binnen heeft gebracht. "Anwar ik heb zin een douche wil jij eerst lieverd of niet?" vroeg ik. "Waarom gaan we niet samen?" vroeg anwar. Hij had weer die look in zijn ogen en een bepaalde grijns op zijn gezicht, ik wist wel wat hij bedoelde. Ik lachte een beetje en zei:"ik weet 't niet hoor, weet je wel zeker dat je een douche met mij aan kan?". Eenmaal boven aangekomen in onze slaapkamer, kwam er dus helemaal niets van douchen terecht, if u know what i mean..............
De volgende ochtend, werd ik wakker en besloot om een lekkere hete douche te nemen. Dit vond ik altijd heerlijk, dat warme water over je gezicht, haar en over je lichaam heen. Ik voelde van achter plots 2 bekende handen op mijn schouders, "heb ik je wakker gemaakt door het lawaai van de douche?" vroeg ik. "Nee, ik ben gewoon van zelf wakker geworden" zei anwar terwijl hij me in mijn nek en op mijn schouders kuste. We hoorden de telefoon over gaan, "moeten we 'm niet oppakken?" vroeg ik. "Nee, het antwoordapparaat staan aan dus als het belangrijk is dan spreken ze wel iets in" zei anwar. "Ik kan gewoon geen genoeg van je krijgen" zei anwar. "Ik ook niet van jou, dus dat wordt nog wat als je weer moet gaan werken" zei ik met een glimlach en deed m'n armen om z'n nek en kuste 'm op z'n lippen. Na dat we hadden gedouched en ons hadden omgekleed, ging ik kijken bij de telefoon of er een boodschap op 't antwoordapparaat was achtergelaten door degene die gebeld had. Nee er was geen boodschap, ik keek op de klok en zag dat het al 14.00 uur was en herinnerde me dat selwa vandaag zou langskomen. Ik en anwar hadden nog niet ontbeten en aangezien het als zo laat was, besloot ik om er meteen maar een late lunch van te maken. Ik warmde alvast de rijst en kip die mijn moeder me gister gegeven had en zette alles klaar, want als selwa kwam dan konden we met z'n allen aan tafel. Ik hoorde de bel gaan en zag dat anwar de deur open ging doen. Ik liep ook naar de deur en zag selwa en rachid. Ik omhelsde haar stevig en gaf haar 4 zoenen. We liepen de woonkamer in en we begonnen meteen te babbelen over alles en nog wat. "Maar kom op we gaan eerst eten" zei ik. Anwar hielp me in de keuken en na een paar minuten konden we aan tafel. Toen ik en selwa eventjes alleen waren vertelde ze me de laatste "weetjes". "Raad eens wie een vriendin heeft?" vroeg selwa. "Redouan?"(mijn broer) vroeg ik. "Nee.....omar" zei selwa. "Oww echt waar, dat is echt leuk voor 'm, vooral na hoe ik 'm behandeld had door mijn emotionele probleem" zei ik. "Ja, maar je weet nog niet wie zijn vriendin is" zei selwa. "Oow ken ik 'r dan?" vroeg ik. "Kennen? Wij konden haar niet uitstaan toen we op de middelbare school zaten" zei selwa lachend. "Bedoel je dat hij iets heeft met *****a?" vroeg ik verbaasd. "Ja, dat is precies wat ik bedoel" zei selwa. *****a was van onze leeftijd en had bij ons op de middelbare school gezeten. Wij konden d'r niet uitstaan, omdat ze zich altijd zo sletterig gedroeg. Ze kwam altijd schaars gekleed naar school en met een gezicht vol make-up en had altijd vriendjes. Er gingen van allerlei verhalen rond dat ze voor alles in was (if u know what i mean). Toen karim vreemd ging, had ik sterk het vermoeden dat zij degene was bij wie hij aanklopte. "Wat moet hij nou met *****a, weet hij niet hoe goedkoop zij is?"zei ik een beetje gerriteerd. "Blijkbaar niet" zei selwa.

----------


## sanae_fatiha

alweer fantastisch !!!
 :nijn:  
 :nijn:  
 :nijn:  


xxx sanae

----------


## ahlamahlam

Marocrocks 

Alweer een prachtig stuk! 
Ga gauw verder

he en haast je niet ....;-)

Groetjes 
ahlam

----------


## miss_remix

heey meid!mOoIe VerhAAL zit echt talent in je en daar moet je zker wat mee doen als je eerst boek uitkomt dan koop k er wel zo'n 1000000 stuks:P hahaha ma hey ga gauw veder meid want k wil meer anders word k gek xxxiez yasmin  :regie:  OPSCHIETEN  :Iluvu:  geintjuh neem alle tijd  :duim:

----------


## nora m

WEJEW ECHT EEN GHATAAR VERHAAL JOH. JE HEBT ECHT VEEEL TALENT. :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: .  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  X_X_X_.. NORA

----------


## Sweet_Amel

:maffia:   :wohaa:   :rotpc:   :melig:

----------


## *magrib_girl*

heey heey
meid het is weer een prachtig vervolg ga je gauw weer verder
ik wacht op je vervolg
-XxXXxXx-  :knipoog:

----------


## Loewie

:duim:  top verhaal, ga gauw verder of ik  :sniper:  je...

Saida

----------


## arhaz

STILL NOTHING!!!!!

ga verder, ga verder

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Hey meid.
Laat jou fantasie en je vingers eens werken  :grote grijns: 
Bye The Way, Mooi vervolg

Groetjes Ikram XxX

Thella Ferasek !

----------


## Hayat1984

Lieve MaroRocks,

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.........Ik kan er niet meer tegen!!!!
overdag ben ik er niet bij met mijn gedachten (want mijn gedachtens zijn bij maroRocks) 's avonds kan ik niet slapen en ik ben constant aan het kijken of mevrouw maroRocks al een vervolgje heeft geschreven> waardoor ik 's ochtends niet kan opstaan.....
Met andere woorden MaroRocks, zou je svp een vervolgje willen schrijven voor deze arme zieltjes die daar met smagt naar uitkijken????..........

Greetzzzzzz...
Hayat

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ocharme, heb eens medelijden marocks met hayat  :Wink:  
met andere woorden ga zo snel mogelijk verder


xxx sanae

 :nijn:

----------


## arhaz

heb medelijden!!!

be a good person and WRITE!!!

----------


## maroROCKS

Hoi lieverds,

Ik was vorige week ziek en kon dus niet verder schrijven en deze week is 't superdruk op 't werk. Maar ik heb maar tijd gemaakt om voor mijn lieve, trouwe lezers een vervolg te schrijven, de baas moet maar even wachten  :Wink:  Nou hoop dat iedereen strax weer rustig kan slapen. Trouwens nog bedankt voor al jullie lieve reacties, ik word gewoon verlegen van al die complimentjes. Tis allemaal fantasie ja, maar sommige kleine dingen heb ik uit mijn eigen leven hierin verwerkt  :engel:  


Veel plezier met lezen 
 :zwaai:  




"Omar is een volwassen man en hij zal wel weten met wie hij te maken heeft, misschien is ze wel veranderd sindsdien" zei ik. "Ja het is ook al zo'n 7 jaar gelden, dus wie weet" zei selwa. "En trouwens al zou ik 'm willen waarschuwen dan ben ik bang dat hij het me eerder kwalijk neemt en denkt dat ik me met zijn leven wil bemoeien ofzo" zei ik. "We zeggen gewoon niks, want er is op het moment niets om te vertellen en geven ze de ruimte" zei selwa. "Ja je hebt gelijk, als er iets is dan kan merkt hij het vanzelf wel en hoeven wij niets te vertellen, maar ik hoop echt dat ze veranderd is en omar serieus neemt, want hij is een goede jongen en ik gun 'm het beste" zei ik. "Hoe gaat 't met de baby?" vroeg ik terwijl ik naar haar buik keek. "Ja el7hoemdilah gaat alles goed volgens de dokter" zei selwa en aaide een beetje over d'r buik. "Wanneer ben je uitgerekend?" vroeg ik. "Nou ik moet nog wel eventjes hoor, nog ongeveer 4 maanden" zei selwa blij. "Denk jij er al over?" vroeg selwa. "Over een kind?" vroeg ik. "Ja" zei selwa knikkend. "Nou, eigenlijk nog niet, maar je weet maar nooit misschien denk ik er anders over als ik jouw kindje heb gezien" zei ik met een glimlach. "Ik ga morgen wat shoppen voor kleren voor mij en de baby, heb je zin om mee te gaan?" vroeg selwa. "Ja lijkt me leuk" zei ik. Na wat geklets, vertelde selwa wat er was gebeurd op mijn bruiloft tussen fouad en ikram. "Waarom heb je me toen niets verteld, dan had ik dat mens de deur gewezen" zei ik. "Het was je bruiloft en dan hoor jij gelukkig te zijn en geen problemen op te lossen" zei selwa. Nadat selwa en rachid weg waren, besloot anwar om fouad even op te bellen. 



Fouad is nu de ik-persoon

Ik was klaar met bidden en stond op en wilde even de koran lezen, toen m'n mobiel overging. Er verscheen meteen een glimlach op m'n gezicht, want ik dacht meteen aan ikram. Ik keek op m'n display en zag dat het anwar was en nam meteen op. Wat had ik 'm gemist zeg de afgelopen paar weken. Ik en anwar hadden sinds we elkaar kenden nooit langer dan een dag elkaar niet gezien. "H fouad hoe is 't jonge?" hoorde ik anwar enthousiast zeggen. "Ewa el7hemdoelilah a anwar, hoe was jullie reis?" vroeg ik. "Ja het was echt geweldig, ik kan het je echt aanraden fouad" zei anwar. "Tuurlijk 3 weken op zo'n lekker paradijs, kon niet misgaan h" zei ik lachend. "Fouad hoe gaat 't tussen jou en ikram?" vroeg anwar ineens. "Ja het gaat zeer goed, ik weet dat zij en ik gewoon voor elkaar bestemd zijn" zei ik. "Ik ben blij dat te horen, want dat vinden iman en ik nou ook" zei anwar. "Er is alleen iets wat ik niet begrijp" zei ik. "Hoe bedoel je?" vroeg anwar. "Nou ik heb 'r gevraagd of ze met me wil trouwen..." zei ik en werd meteen onderbroken door anwar. "....ooohhh echt geweldig fouad en wanneer ga je om d'r hand vragen bij d'r ouders? vroeg anwar. "Ja dat is 'm nou juist, zij heeft 't thuis nog niet meegedeeld aan d'r ouders" zei ik. "Waarom niet, durft ze 't niet?" vroeg anwar. "Ik weet 't niet, ik denk dat het iets anders is maar ze verteld 't me niet" zei ik. "Ik zal aan iman vragen of zij misschien iets meer weet en laat het je weten" zei anwar. "Is goed, bedankt anwar" zei ik en we hingen op. Ik ging op m'n bed liggen en keek naar het plafond en slaakte een diepe zucht. Het is heel vaag, maar het lijkt alsof ik ikram verlies. Misschien is zij niet zo zeker van d'r zaak als ik en moet ik haar niet zo onder druk zetten. Als ze twijfels over ons heeft dan heb ik liever dat ze mij dat verteld en ik heb 'r vaak genoeg de gelegenheid gegeven om mij te vertellen wat d'r dwars zit, maar daar is ook niks uit voortgekomen. Zie ik dan problemen die er misschien niet zijn? Vind ze het misschien echt gewoon moeilijk om 't aan d'r ouders te vertellen? Mijn hart verteld me dat het iets anders is en ik heb 't gevoel dat als ik de waarheid weet, dat ik dan ikram verlies. Ik zou zo graag aan mijn ouders willen vertellen dat ik wil trouwen en dat ikram de vrouw is met wie ik voor de rest van mijn leven wil doorbrengen, maar dat kan niet als haar ouders het nog niet weten. Ik doe m'n ogen even dicht en denk terug aan onze eerste ontmoeting, ik krijg dan gewoon iedere keer dat gevoel in mijn buik. Dat gevoel krijg ik nog steeds als ik haar zie of als ik haar kus. Ik voel dan hoe mijn hart sneller gaat kloppen en krijg het ineens heel warm. Als ik aan afgelopen zomer in marokko denk, toen hazjar mij kuste en hoe ik bijna ikram kwijtraakte, kan ik nog steeds kwaad worden op dat mens. Gelukkig dat selwa er was om met ikram te praten, anders was het helemaal fout afgelopen.

----------


## arhaz

mooi vervolg en nu graag verder!!

----------


## maroROCKS

NOG SNEL EVEN EEN VERVOLGJE OM JULLIE TE BELONEN VOOR JULLIE GEDULD  :grote grijns:  


[GLOW=deeppink]IKRAM IS NU DE IK-PERSOON DUS LET OP [/GLOW] 


"Ikram, hallo waar ben je met je gedachten?" hoor ik mijn moeder zeggen. Ik stond af te wassen en mijn moeder vroeg me blijkbaar iets wat ik niet had gehoord. "Wat zeg je?" vroeg ik aan mijn moeder. "Of je even de ketel op het vuur kunt zetten, want je vader wil thee" zei m'n moeder. "Ja is goed" zei ik een beetje afwezig. "Wat is er toch met jou de laatste tijd?" vroeg mijn moeder. "Niks, hoezo?" zei ik. "Je bent zo stil en zo serieus, heb je een probleem of wat?" vroeg m'n moeder. Ze deed de deur van de keuken dicht zodat m'n vader niks kon horen, die was toch al jazeera aan 't kijken, dan leek 't net altijd of die gehypnotiseerd was, hij hoorde of zag dan niks. "Ik heb ook al aan je zussen gevraagd wat er met je is, maar die zeggen dat ze van niks weten, maar ik geloof ze niet" zei m'n moeder. Ik wilde 't zo graag aan mijn moeder vertellen, ik ben zo moe om 't voor me te houden, ik moet 't gewoon kwijt. "Ik, ik...eeuhhh.......er wil iemand om mijn hand komen vragen" zei ik aarzelend. Mijn moeder keek me aan en vroeg:"Is dat wat je dwars zat?". "Nee, niet echt want er is nog iets" zei ik. "Mijn moeder keek me serieus aan en vroeg:"wat dan?". "De man die met mij wil trouwen is niet arabisch" zei ik. Mijn moeder was even stil en zei toen:"Ik weet wel dat je vader altijd moeiliijk doet over dat berber-arabisch gedoe, maar we moeten het hem toch minstens het nieuws vertellen" zei m'n moeder. "Wil jij ook met die man trouwen?" vroeg mijn moeder me. "Ja ik wil niets lievers dan met fouad trouwen" zei ik. "Hij heet dus fouad, is dat niet die vriend van de man van je nicht iman?" zei m'n moeder met een glimlach. "Ja dat klopt, hij is echt een hele goede man" zei ik spontaan. "Als jij nou die thee maakt en erbij komt zitten dan vertellen we het samen aan je vader, goed?" zei m'n moeder. Ik was zo opgelucht dat ik het mijn moeder eindelijk had verteld. Ik wist natuurlijk dat ik er nog lang niet was, maar ik had het in ieder geval aan 1 van mijn ouders verteld. Vol energie maakte ik de munthee klaar en zette alles op het dienblad en liep de kamer binnen. Mijn vaders schonk de thee in en bij het eerste slokje, wendde mijn moeder zich toch mijn vader en zei:"Abdelkader, ikram heeft me net iets verteld wat jij ook moet horen". Mijn vader keek mij nieuwsgierig aan en zei:"alles gaat toch wel goed op school?". "Ja hoor, dat is 't ook niet" zei ik. "Nou vertel dan maar" zei m'n vader. Ik wilde 't eigenlijk helemaal niet zeggen en keek m'n moeder aan. Ze begreep me en zei:"er wil iemand om de hand van ikram komen vragen". "Nou dat is toch geweldig nieuws, wie is die man dan?" vroeg mijn vader. "Hij heet fouad en hij is 27 en hij woont in marokko toevallig ook in tanger" zei ik een beetje zenuwachtig. "Ken ik zijn familie?" vroeg mijn vader me. "Ik denk 't niet want hij woont in antwerpen" zei ik. "Waar komt zijn familie oorspronkelijk vandaan?" vroeg mijn vader. "Abdelkader, hij is berbers als dat is wat je bedoelt" zei m'n moeder. Ik bevroor even en mijn vader keek me aan "waarom een berber?" zei mijn vader een beetje gerriteerd. "Ik let daar niet op, hij is een moslim en een goede man de rest doet er toch niet toe?" zei ik. Mijn vader stond op en ging el maghreb bidden. Ik keek mijn moeder vragend aan. "Laat 'm maar, je kan beter 'm even met rust laten" zei m'n moeder. Ik ging naar boven toe en klopte bij lemia op de deur. "Ja kom maar binnen" riep ze. Ze was t.v. aan 't kijken "Friends" was bezig en dan kun je haar maar beter niet storen. Ik keek mee en toen 't afgelopen was, keek ze me aan. "Ik heb 't ze net verteld" zei ik teleurgesteld. "En wat zeiden ze?" vroeg lemia bezorgd. "Ons moeder leek 't geen probleem te vinden, maar ons vader wel zoals ik had verwacht" zei ik. "En nu?" vroeg lemia. "En nu eigenlijk niks, want volgen moeder moest ik 'm even laten afkoelen en aan 't idee laten wennen" zei ik. "Je weet nou dus niet of je toestemming krijgt?" vroeg lemia met medelijden. Mijn ogen werden vochtig en ik voelde mijn tranen branden bij mijn oogleden. "Fouad weet niet eens dat ons vader het erg vindt dat hij berbers is, ik heb dit 'm niet durven vertellen" zei ik huilend. "Maar ikram lieverd, als hij toch jouw aanstaande wordt dan moet je toch de waarheid kunnen vertellen?" zei lemia. "Stel dan dat hij zich beledigd voelt en niks meer met me te maken wil hebben?" vroeg ik terwijl ik m'n tranen met m'n mouwen afveegde. "Het is toch niet jouw schuld dat ons vader zo denkt, jij bent het er toch niet mee eens ofzo dus waarom zou hij boos op jou moeten worden" zei lemia. "Ik weet 't gewoon niet meer, wat moet ik doen lemia?" vroeg ik. "Nou het is in ieder geval duidelijk dat je er over moet praten en ik denk dat je dat het beste met fouad kunt doen, want hij is degene die je antwoord kan geven" zei lemia. Ik besloot dat ik 't dus aan fouad zou vertellen, want hij wist immers dat er iets mis was. Hij heeft me al die tijd iedere keer laten weten dat ik 'm alles kon vertellen en dat we het dan konden uitpraten. Maar iets in mij hield me elke keer weer tegen, de angst dat ik 'm kwijt kon raken hierdoor overheersde iedere keer mijn moed om 't 'm te vertellen. Maar dit keer niet, ik heb 't mijn ouders verteld dus fouad heeft recht op de waarheid.

----------


## arhaz

je hebt het helemaal goed gemaakt na deze vervolg!!

----------


## maroROCKS

Oefff gelukkig maar  :wohaa:  

Tot latersss!

----------


## arhaz

jaa, je hebt vandaag geluk!!!

ik ben in een goede bui!!!  :melig2:   :melig2:

----------


## maroROCKS

Nou arhaz ik ben vandaag ook in een goeie bui, want mijn manager was vandaag wat vroeger naar huis dus ik had wat tijd om nog verder te schrijven. Tjonge jonge, ik vind dat ik vandaag wel heel lief ben geweest hoor. Ik heb hard gewerkt, maar niet voor mijn werkgever  :hihi:  




Ik ga naar mijn kamer en pak mijn telefoon en bel fouad op. Hij gaat over....ik krijg meteen weer een brok in mijn keel. Hij neemt maar niet op, hij zal 'm misschien op trilstand hebben staan waardoor die 'm niet hoort. Ik hang op, hij zal vanzelf wel zien dat ie een oproep van mij gemist heeft en terugbellen. Ik lag in bed en voelde me zo slaperig, mijn ogen voelden zo zwaar en net toen ik begon in slaap begon te dommelen, hoorde ik mijn telefoon. Ik had 'm onder mijn kussen gelegd en hij stond op trilstand, ik greep willekeurig onder mijn kussen, pakte mijn mobiel en nam op. "Hoi?" zei ik nog slaperig. "H schoonheid met fouad" hoorde ik aan de andere kant van de lijn. Ik was gelijk klaarwakker, "oww hoi alles goed, lieverd?" vroeg ik. "Jawel en met jou, sliep je al?" vroeg fouad. "Nog niet echt" zei ik. "Ik zag dat ik een oproep van je gemist had en dus bel ik nu even terug" zei fouad. "Oww ja da's waar ook, ik wilde je vragen of we wat konden afspreken, ik moet je nml. wat vertellen" zei ik. "Oww ja natuurlijk, zeg maar hoelaat" zei fouad. We spraken een tijd af en aan 't einde van ons gesprek vroeg fouad of alles wel goed was. Ik wilde 't 'm niet door de telefoon vertellen en zei dat alles el7hemdoelilah goed was, want ik wilde 'm geen slapeloze nacht bezorgen. De volgende dag (vrijdag) was ik vroeg klaar met school en was dus om 15.00 uur al uit en fouad zou 2 uurtjes eerder van z'n werk gaan voor onze afspraak. Op de afgesproken plek kon ik fouad al zien staan. Ik liep naar 'm toe en we begroetten elkaaar en hij gaf me een kus op m'n wang. Ik had de hele dag geoefend hoe ik 't 'm zou gaan vertellen. Ik keek 'm aan en zei:"ik heb 't mijn ouders verteld". Zijn gezicht vertoonde een grote vriendelijke glimlach en hij zei:"daar ben ik echt blij om, want ik dacht dat je het nooit zou doen". "Maar er is nog iets, fouad" zei ik serieus. Hij keek me vragend aan. "Je moet weten dat wat ik je ga vertellen dus alleen de mening is van mijn vader en ik wil niet dat je boos op me wordt" zei ik. "Wat, heeft ie je uitgehuwelijkt ofzo?" vroeg fouad verward. "Nee, dat is 't niet....hij wil niet dat ik met een berberse man trouw" zei ik en wachtte angstig zijn reactie af. Hij was even stil................"dus je wil zeggen dat we niet met elkaar kunnen trouwen?" vroeg fouad. "Ik weet 't niet fouad, mijn vader heeft sindsdien niets meer laten weten over dit onderwerp en ik durf 't niet te vragen" zei ik. "Maar het komt er dus op neer dat hij dus vindt dat ik niet goed genoeg voor je ben, enkel en alleen omdat ik berbers ben?" vroeg fouad. Ik was stil, ik durfde niks meer te zeggen, want ik was bang dat ik het alleen erger zou maken. Ik sloeg mijn ogen neer en hoopte dat ik iets zinnigs kon zeggen om fouad te laten weten dat ik echt van 'm hield. "Dus jij wist dit eigenlijk allang, vandaar dat je het niet aan je ouders wilde vertellen h?" vroeg fouad. Ik knikte en zei:"maar ik dacht dat ik het kon oplossen, maar ik stelde het iedere keer uit". "Ik vind het wel fout van je ikram, dat je het mij niet eerder verteld hebt" zei fouad. "Ik wilde je het wel vertellen echt waar, maar ik was bang dat je kwaad zou worden en....". Ik kon m'n zin niet afmaken, want fouad onderbrak me en zei:"ik dacht dat wij elkaar alles konden vertellen en problemen samen konden oplossen, maar dit belangrijke probleem durfde je me niet te vertellen?" zei fouad een beetje boos. "Dit is nou precies waar ik bang voor was" zei ik. "Nou dan heb je dat goed gedacht dat ik boos zou zijn omdat je me dit niet wilde vertellen" zei fouad. "Ik roep al zolang dat ik van je hou en dat ik met je wil trouwen en iedere keer heb je er dus voor gekozen om mij in de waan te laten" zei fouad boos. "Ik heb je helemaal niet in de waan gelaten, ik wilde gewoon wat tijd om uit te zoeken hoe ik mijn ouders kon overhalen om mij met je te laten trouwen" zei ik gerriteerd. "Nou sorry hoor, ik wist niet dat het zo'n grote opoffering zou zijn voor je ouders om je met mij te laten trouwen!" riep fouad. Ik voelde mijn tranen weer opkomen want het leek net of mijn grootste nachtmerrie uitkwam. "Dat is 't toch ook helemaal niet, ze zijn gewoon ouderwets en onwetend en daardoor onbedoeld gemeen, wat is jouw excuses fouad?!" schreeuwde ik en liep hard weg. Ik nam grote stappen en voelde de tranen langs m'n wangen op de kraag van mijn jas vallen. "Hoe kon hij nou denken dat ik 'm opzettelijk pijn wilde doen?" dacht ik. Ik wilde gewoon mijn ouders en fouad niet kwijtraken hierdoor, wat had ik dan moet zeggen, dat ondanks ik met heel m'n hart van 'm hield, mijn vader 'm toch niet als schoonzoon wilde? Ik had een ontzettende hoofdpijn en wilde zo snel mogelijk naar huis. Toen ik thuis was, ging ik meteen naar m'n kamer en nam een warme douche. Na bijna een uur, voelde ik me wat kalmer en ging weer naar mijn kamer ik nam een aspro en ging op mijn bed liggen. "Wat een ellende allemaal, hoe kon 't toch allemaal zo gruwelijk misgelopen zijn?", dacht ik bij mezelf.

----------


## saidaatje

> _Geplaatst door maroROCKS_ 
> *Nou arhaz ik ben vandaag ook in een goeie bui, want mijn manager was vandaag wat vroeger naar huis dus ik had wat tijd om nog verder te schrijven. Tjonge jonge, ik vind dat ik vandaag wel heel lief ben geweest hoor. Ik heb hard gewerkt, maar niet voor mijn werkgever  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik ga naar mijn kamer en pak mijn telefoon en bel fouad op. Hij gaat over....ik krijg meteen weer een brok in mijn keel. Hij neemt maar niet op, hij zal 'm misschien op trilstand hebben staan waardoor die 'm niet hoort. Ik hang op, hij zal vanzelf wel zien dat ie een oproep van mij gemist heeft en terugbellen. Ik lag in bed en voelde me zo slaperig, mijn ogen voelden zo zwaar en net toen ik begon in slaap begon te dommelen, hoorde ik mijn telefoon. Ik had 'm onder mijn kussen gelegd en hij stond op trilstand, ik greep willekeurig onder mijn kussen, pakte mijn mobiel en nam op. "Hoi?" zei ik nog slaperig. "H schoonheid met fouad" hoorde ik aan de andere kant van de lijn. Ik was gelijk klaarwakker, "oww hoi alles goed, lieverd?" vroeg ik. "Jawel en met jou, sliep je al?" vroeg fouad. "Nog niet echt" zei ik. "Ik zag dat ik een oproep van je gemist had en dus bel ik nu even terug" zei fouad. "Oww ja da's waar ook, ik wilde je vragen of we wat konden afspreken, ik moet je nml. wat vertellen" zei ik. "Oww ja natuurlijk, zeg maar hoelaat" zei fouad. We spraken een tijd af en aan 't einde van ons gesprek vroeg fouad of alles wel goed was. Ik wilde 't 'm niet door de telefoon vertellen en zei dat alles el7hemdoelilah goed was, want ik wilde 'm geen slapeloze nacht bezorgen. De volgende dag (vrijdag) was ik vroeg klaar met school en was dus om 15.00 uur al uit en fouad zou 2 uurtjes eerder van z'n werk gaan voor onze afspraak. Op de afgesproken plek kon ik fouad al zien staan. Ik liep naar 'm toe en we begroetten elkaaar en hij gaf me een kus op m'n wang. Ik had de hele dag geoefend hoe ik 't 'm zou gaan vertellen. Ik keek 'm aan en zei:"ik heb 't mijn ouders verteld". Zijn gezicht vertoonde een grote vriendelijke glimlach en hij zei:"daar ben ik echt blij om, want ik dacht dat je het nooit zou doen". "Maar er is nog iets, fouad" zei ik serieus. Hij keek me vragend aan. "Je moet weten dat wat ik je ga vertellen dus alleen de mening is van mijn vader en ik wil niet dat je boos op me wordt" zei ik. "Wat, heeft ie je uitgehuwelijkt ofzo?" vroeg fouad verward. "Nee, dat is 't niet....hij wil niet dat ik met een berberse man trouw" zei ik en wachtte angstig zijn reactie af. Hij was even stil................"dus je wil zeggen dat we niet met elkaar kunnen trouwen?" vroeg fouad. "Ik weet 't niet fouad, mijn vader heeft sindsdien niets meer laten weten over dit onderwerp en ik durf 't niet te vragen" zei ik. "Maar het komt er dus op neer dat hij dus vindt dat ik niet goed genoeg voor je ben, enkel en alleen omdat ik berbers ben?" vroeg fouad. Ik was stil, ik durfde niks meer te zeggen, want ik was bang dat ik het alleen erger zou maken. Ik sloeg mijn ogen neer en hoopte dat ik iets zinnigs kon zeggen om fouad te laten weten dat ik echt van 'm hield. "Dus jij wist dit eigenlijk allang, vandaar dat je het niet aan je ouders wilde vertellen h?" vroeg fouad. Ik knikte en zei:"maar ik dacht dat ik het kon oplossen, maar ik stelde het iedere keer uit". "Ik vind het wel fout van je ikram, dat je het mij niet eerder verteld hebt" zei fouad. "Ik wilde je het wel vertellen echt waar, maar ik was bang dat je kwaad zou worden en....". Ik kon m'n zin niet afmaken, want fouad onderbrak me en zei:"ik dacht dat wij elkaar alles konden vertellen en problemen samen konden oplossen, maar dit belangrijke probleem durfde je me niet te vertellen?" zei fouad een beetje boos. "Dit is nou precies waar ik bang voor was" zei ik. "Nou dan heb je dat goed gedacht dat ik boos zou zijn omdat je me dit niet wilde vertellen" zei fouad. "Ik roep al zolang dat ik van je hou en dat ik met je wil trouwen en iedere keer heb je er dus voor gekozen om mij in de waan te laten" zei fouad boos. "Ik heb je helemaal niet in de waan gelaten, ik wilde gewoon wat tijd om uit te zoeken hoe ik mijn ouders kon overhalen om mij met je te laten trouwen" zei ik gerriteerd. "Nou sorry hoor, ik wist niet dat het zo'n grote opoffering zou zijn voor je ouders om je met mij te laten trouwen!" riep fouad. Ik voelde mijn tranen weer opkomen want het leek net of mijn grootste nachtmerrie uitkwam. "Dat is 't toch ook helemaal niet, ze zijn gewoon ouderwets en onwetend en daardoor onbedoeld gemeen, wat is jouw excuses fouad?!" schreeuwde ik en liep hard weg. Ik nam grote stappen en voelde de tranen langs m'n wangen op de kraag van mijn jas vallen. "Hoe kon hij nou denken dat ik 'm opzettelijk pijn wilde doen?" dacht ik. Ik wilde gewoon mijn ouders en fouad niet kwijtraken hierdoor, wat had ik dan moet zeggen, dat ondanks ik met heel m'n hart van 'm hield, mijn vader 'm toch niet als schoonzoon wilde? Ik had een ontzettende hoofdpijn en wilde zo snel mogelijk naar huis. Toen ik thuis was, ging ik meteen naar m'n kamer en nam een warme douche. Na bijna een uur, voelde ik me wat kalmer en ging weer naar mijn kamer ik nam een aspro en ging op mijn bed liggen. "Wat een ellende allemaal, hoe kon 't toch allemaal zo gruwelijk misgelopen zijn?", dacht ik bij mezelf.*



and shes back again....


hahahahha zooo ken ik je weer. Dat je lekkere lange vervolgen schrijft.

 :player:   :player:

----------


## Hayat1984

Hallo lieverd,

Ik denk dat ik vanavond weer eens lekker ga slapen!!
Hihi, bedankt voor je vervolg.

Dikke kus van je allergrootste fan,
Hayat  :blij:

----------


## maroROCKS

Hoi daar,

fijn dat jullie ervan genoten hebben saidaatje en hayat1984. Ik probeer om vandaag nog een ander stuk te schrijven, maar als het niet lukt dan don't shoot me  :maffia:  

Lees ze!  :boogie:  







FOUAD'S PERSPECTIEF:

"Dat is 't toch ook helemaal niet, ze zijn gewoon ouderwets en onwetend en daardoor onbedoeld gemeen, wat is jouw excuses fouad?!" schreeuwde ikram met tranen in d'r ogen en liep hard weg. Ik wilde haar nog roepen of achterna rennen, maar ik wist dat dat geen zin had. Ik wist niet wat er zojuist gebeurd was, we hadden ruzie gehad terwijl we juist nu elkaar hard nodig hadden. Door mijn woede heb ik haar pijn gedaan terwijl zij juist heeft willen voorkomen dat ik gekwetst werd. Hoe kon ik nou zo tekeer tegen haar zijn gegaan? Ik kon er niet tegen dat ons geluk in de weg werd gestaan door zoiets onbenulligs als dat berber-arabier gedoe. Als haar vader bij zijn standpunt blijft dan wordt ikram dus nooit mijn vrouw. Ik zou ook niet willen dat we zouden trouwen zonder zijn toestemming, want ik weet dat ouders de belangrijkste personen in je leven zijn. Ik leun tegen m'n auto aan en speel de hele toestand nog een keer af in m'n hoofd. Wat ben ik toch stom geweest, ik wou dat ik de tijd kon terugdraaien zodat ik de juiste dingen zou zeggen. Ik stap m'n auto in en bel ikram op om m'n excuses aan te bieden, de telefoon gaat over maar er wordt niet opgenomen. Ik probeer het nog een paar keer, maar tevergeefs. Misschien moet ik 'r even de tijd geven om te kalmeren, ik laat 'r even met rust totdat we allebei weer bij ons zinnen zijn. Ik bel anwar op en vertel 'm wat 'r gebeurd is. "Ewa het is een rotsituatie en ik begrijp je reactie fouad, zal ik vragen aan iman of zij met ikram praat?". "Nee dat hoeft, ik wil 't zelf oplossen met ikram" zei ik. "Je weet hoe ouders zijn fouad, die man is misschien wel ouderwets en koppig maar hij zal wel bijdraaien als hij aan 't idee gewend is" zei anwar. "Ja maar ik kan toch niet zomaar afwachten en hopen dat haar vader een keer van gedachten verandert?" zei ik. "Nee ik begrijp wat je bedoelt fouad, maar wacht nog even af en mocht en geen verandering zijn dan kun je alsnog iets anders proberen" zei anwar. "Ja misschien heb je wel gelijk, trouwens na deze ruzie tussen ikram en mij weet ik niet eens of ze nog wel wil trouwen" zei ik. "Er is wel meer voor nodig dan een ruzie om jullie liefde voor elkaar te verliezen hoor" zei anwar. Na mijn gesprek met anwar ging ik slapen, maar ik kon maar geen slaap vatten. 



IMAN'S PERSPECTIEF:

"Wat is er?" vroeg ik toen anwar klaar was mijn telefoongesprek met fouad. Anwar vertelde me wat er aan de hand was. "Wat erg voor ze, maar mijn oom blijft toch niet bij die gedachte, hij is wel koppig maar hij wil altijd dat zijn kinderen gelukkig zijn" zei ik. "Nou, ziet hij dan niet dat ikram nu dus niet gelukkig is?" zei anwar. "Ze heeft het pas aan 'm verteld, zoiets heeft even tijd nodig, maar ze moeten de moed niet opgeven" zei ik. "Fouad heeft nog geprobeer om ikram te bellen maar ze neemt niet op" zei anwar. "Ze moet waarschijnlijk nog even bijkomen van deze hele toestand, want zij heeft nu ruzie met fouad en haar vader is ook boos" zei ik. "Weet je wat, ik bel 'r morgen wel op en praat even met d'r, waarschijnlijk heeft ze nu iemand nodig die naar d'r luisterd" zei ik. De volgende dag belde ik ikram op.....de telefoon ging over maar er werd niet opgenomen. Ik probeerde het gewoon nog een keer. Weer ging de telefoon over......."ja met ikram" hoorde ik 'r stem aan de ander kant van de lijn zeggen. "H lieverd, met iman" zei ik. "Ohhh hoi iman, hoe gaat en hoe was je huwelijksreis?" vroeg ikram enthousiast. Meskiena, ookal heeft ze zelf problemen, dat heeft 'r nooit weerhouden om mee te leven of enthousiast te zijn voor anderen. Na allerlei gekletst zei ik:"eejj lieverd, ik heb gehoord wat er is gebeurd en ik wilde weten hoe 't met je gaat". "Tja iman, ik weet 't allemaal niet meer, ik schijn alleen maar degenen pijn te doen van wie ik hou" hoorde ik ikram triest zeggen. "Kom op ikram, iedereen heeft weleens ruzie dat kan gebeuren, het punt is juist dat je het dan probeert uit te praten met elkaar en niet de hele relatie met het probleem weggooien" zei ik. "Je was er niet bij gister iman, we hebben zo'n grote ruzie gehad en hij was zo kwaad op me" zei ikram terwijl ik aan d'r stem hoorde dat ze huilde. "Ik weet dat je het nu moeilijk hebt omdat je vader ertegen is en omdat je nu ook nog 's ruzie hebt met fouad, maar jullie houden van elkaar dus moeten jullie ervoor vechten om bij elkaar te kunnen blijven" zei ik. "Nee iman het is te laat, deze hele situatie heeft ons allebei pijn gedaan en misschien is dat 'n teken dat we niet voor elkaar bestemd zijn" zei ikram. "Dat geloof zelf toch zeker niet, je hebt te veel oprah gekeken meid" zei ik. "Maar ik wil je een beetje opbeuren, heb je zin om bij mij te komen eten? Dan huren we ook een paar leuke films en blijf je lekker bij ons slapen, goed?" vroeg ik. "Ik weet 't niet iman, ik......" ik onderbrak 'r en zei:"Ik wil geen nee horen, zeg tegen iman dat ze je op de trein naar antwerpen zet en ik kom je ophalen, safi?". "Ja is goed iman, tot straks" zei ikram en we hingen op. "Anwar!" riep ik hard door het huis. "Ja wat is er?" hoorde ik 'm ineens achter me zeggen. "Ikram komt hier strax naartoe en ze blijft slapen, ik heb 'r gezegd dat zij en ik er een soort meidenavond ervan maken" zei ik. "Ja dat is goed ik ga vanavond wel even bij fouad langs" zei anwar. "Nee, je moet ervoor zorgen dat fouad hierheen naartoe komt, zodat ze het samen uit kunnen praten" zei ik. "Maar strax word ikram boos op je want ze wil fouad helemaal niet zien en fouad is er denk ik ook nog niet klaar voor" zei anwar. "Zorg jij er nou maar voor dat je rond een uur of 21.00 hier bent met fouad, goed?" vroeg ik. "Ok, ik hoop maar dat je gelijk hebt" zei anwar en ging weg. Ik deed het huishouden en daarna begon ik met koken en toen ging m'n mobiel, het was ikram, ze zou over 5 minuten op 't station staan. Het eten was bijna klaar, dus ik deed het gasfornuis uit, ik zou wel verder gaan als ik ikram had op gehaald. Ik had dus ikram opgehaald en toen we thuis aankwamen zei ik tegen d'r dat het eten bijna klaar was en dat zich even kon opfrissen als ze wilde. "Waar is anwar, eet hij niet mee?" vroeg ikram. "Nee, waarschijnlijk blijft hij bij een vriend eten, want ik wilde samen met je zijn" zei ik. "Waarom dan?" vroeg ikram. "Nou is toch leuk alleen wij meiden, dan kunnen we even lekker samen bijkletsen" zei ik. We hadden lekker gegeten en hadden samen afgeruimd. Het was ondertussen al 19.00 uur, we gingen lekker op de bank liggen. "Gaan we nog films halen?" vroeg ikram me. "Ik heb nog een paar films liggen die ik van selwa geleend heb, maar die ik nog niet gezien heb" zei ik. Ik stond op en pakte de videobanden er even bij. "Eentje is een romantische film met keaneau reeves; sweet november en de andere film is een thriller en heet; the glass house" zei ik en liet haar de kaft zien. "Welke film wil je als eerst zien?" vroeg ik. "Doe die romantische maar, dan bewaren we die thriller voor later op de avond" zei ikram. "Is goed, ik pak even wat lekkers en drinken en dan kunnen we beginnen" zei ik. Even later waren we de film aan 't kijken en keek ik zo nu en dan op de klok, want ik had anwar gezegd dat ie hier om 21.00 moest zijn. Ik hoorde ineend de voordeur opengaan. Ikram keek me aan en zei:"volgens mij is anwar thuis". "Ja ik denk 't" zei ik en glimlachte eventjes. De deur van de woonkamer ging open en daar verschenen anwar en fouad. Ikram keek mij aan en zei:"wat doet hij hier?". "ikram ik dacht dat als jullie even rustig gingen zitten, dat jullie het misschien uit konden praten" zei ik. Ik en anwar liepen de kamer uit en gingen naar boven.

----------


## arhaz

je bent echt geweldig!!!
echt waar!!!!!

jij kent schrijven joh!!!!!!!!  :petaf:

----------


## miss_remix

ewa wanneer ga je nou nog veder 
ik zit al heeeeeel lang te wachten
dus wel snel veder gaan he
ok safi ik wacht wel weeeer kuzzies
 :blij:  moi  :blij:  
yasmin yasmin

----------


## HABIBA18

hey meid

mooi verhaal hoor.
ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat ik kan niet meer wachten.

----------


## SaMmIeJ

[GLOW=blue]Ejz..Dits s0o een m0oi verhaal!!  :handbang:  dus ga gauw Verder en sgrijf een lang sTuk als het Kan!! NartuurLijk!!  :oog:  ok d0ei d0ei kus sammiej[/GLOW]

----------


## rifegirl

Assalaam aleikum,
Je verhaal is super maar meid ik zit al super lang te w8ten op een vervolg???
waarblijft die???
het is niet leuk om een verhala te lezen als het zo lang duurd!!
Assalaam aleikum  :boos:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

TOPPIE meid !!!
als ik dus ruzie heb met mijn lover, dan kan ik bij jou terecht (hahahha)  :haha:  
Het was een mooi vervolgje!!
ga snel weer verder!!!

Groetjes Ikram
XxX

----------


## arhaz

je laat al weer op je wachten meid!!!
 :oog:   :oog:   :oog:  

ik kan het nie meer aan!!! SCHRIJF VERDER!!!  :huil:   :traan1:

----------


## maroROCKS

TERUG NAAR IKRAM'S PERSPECTIEF:

Daar stonden we dan dan, ik en fouad. Ik kon zien dat hij zich ook ongemakkelijk voelde net als ik. "Hoe gaat 't met je?" vroeg fouad en verbrak daarmee de stilte. "El7emdoelilah en met jou?" vroeg ik. "El7emdoelilah" zei fouad. Ik ging op de bank zitten en wachtte af op wat er nu ging komen. Fouad ging tegenover me zitten en zei:"ik begrijp dat je boos op me bent, want mijn reactie was niet eerlijk tegenover jou. Ik zie heus wel in dat jij mij niet wilde kwetsen door mij niet te vertellen dat je vader iets tegen berbers heeft, maar ik had liever dat je gewoon meteen eerlijk tegen over mij zou zijn geweest. En zulke problemen hoef jij niet alleen op te lossen, we zijn een stel en dan moeten we er samen uitkomen" zei fouad terwijl hij mij serieus aankeek. "Dacht je dat ik het leuk vond om dit voor je achter te houden? Nee, het was voor mij ook moeilijk omdat ik bang was dat je me dan niet meer zou willen" zei ik. "Lieve schat, ik hou van jou met heel m'n hart, denk je nou echt dat zoiets mijn liefde voor jou zou laten verdwijnen? Ikram, het maakt me niet uit hoeveel problemen we nog krijgen, als ik maar weet dat jij eerlijk tegen me bent en dat jij van me houdt, dat is meer dan voldoende reden voor mij om voor ons te blijven vechten" zei fouad en legde zijn hand op de mijne. "Fouad, ik houd echt van je en ik wil er alles aan doen om er voor te zorgen dat mijn vader met ons huwelijk instemt" zei ik. "Nee ikram, dat is niet jouw taak, ik zal zelf proberen om met je vader eruit te komen" zei fouad vastbesloten. "Maar hoe dan?" vroeg ik verbaasd. "Maak je maar geen zorgen, alles komt goed inshallah" zei fouad. "Weet je wat het enige positieve aan ruzie is?" zei fouad met een geheimzinnige glimlach. "Is er berhaupt iets positiefs aan ruzie?" vroeg ik. Hij kwam naast me zitten en streek m'n haar achter m'n oor en zei zachtjes:"het leuke ervan is het goedmaken". Er verscheen een glimlach op mijn gezicht en ik omhelsde 'm en ik keek 'm aan en ik voelde hoe zijn ogen mijn hart verwarmden. Fouad pakte mijn hand vast en hield 'm tegen zijn borst aan en zei:"moet je eens voelen wat voor effect jij op mijn hart hebt". Je kon voelen hoe zijn hart te keer ging. Hij gaf me een teder kusje op mijn lippen. Hij keek me even aan om te zien of hij toestemming kreeg om dit over te doen. Ik glimlachte eventjes en een paar seconden later kusten we elkaar. Het voelde of mijn hart eventjes stilstond en ik geen adem meer kreeg. Onze lippen verlieten elkaar weer en het voelde alsof iemand mijn jas had weggenomen op een koude dag. Ik kon niet begrijpen hoe zoiets moois als onze liefde voor elkaar toch problemen crerde bij ons thuisfront. Anwar en iman kwamen de kamer binnengelopen en vroegen ons of alles goed was. We gingen de rest van de avond de films samen kijken en zo nu en dan werd er tussendoor gekletst, waardoor we niet eens meer konden volgen waar de films over gingen. Het was een perfecte avond, maar zoals altijd komt er aan alle leuke dingen een eind. Fouad moest nog naar brussel rijden, hoewel iman en anwar 'm aanboden om te blijven slapen, was hij vastbesloten om te gaan. Toen ik in bed lag, fantaseerde ik over mijn leven en fouad samen. Mijn vader zou misschien wel het laatste woord hebben, maar als ik niet met fouad mag trouwen dan wil ik nooit en met niemand anders trouwen.



Terug naar IMAN------>>>

Aan het einde van deze leuke avond ging fouad weer terug naar brussel en gingen wij naar bed. Toen ik en anwar in bed lagen, vroeg anwar mij:"zou het een goed idee zijn als ik met je oom(ikram's vader) zou gaan praten?". "Ik weet 't niet, maar het kan in ieder geval geen kwaad" zei ik. "Volgens mij heb ik een beter idee" zei ik. "Waarom gaan jij en mijn vader niet samen met mijn oom praten, want tenslotte zijn ze broers van elkaar" zei ik. "Ja dat valt wel te proberen" zei anwar. "Moeten we het niet eerst aan ikram en fouad vragen, voordat we dat we dat gaan doen?" vroeg ik. "Tja ik weet 't niet, ze zullen dan alleen maar zenuwachtig zijn en zich druk maken" zei anwar. "Ja je hebt gelijk, we vertellen ze het na afloop wel" zei ik terwijl ik gaapte. "Te sba7 3la gheer anwar" zei ik. "Te sba7 3la gheer" zei anwar die al half in slaap was gedommeld.

----------


## miss_remix

:Cool:  HEEEEEEEY MEID
GA ZO SNEL MOGELIJK VEDER
THALLAH
 :Cool:

----------


## Hayat1984

Lieve, lieve maroRocks,

Wat kan jij toch mooi schrijven! (of had ik dat al gezegt?)
Bedankt voor je mooie vervolg en we kijken uit naar het vervolg van het vervolg van het vervolg.......

Bedankt  :Wink:  

Greetzzzzz....
Hayat

----------


## ToEnSiA

JE BENT ONLINE BETKENT DAT EN VERVOLG????????????

----------


## TunisiaGirl

heey lieverd ga verder

----------


## TunisiaGirl

Totaal aantal berichten: 280 
Gebruiker Berichten 
maroROCKS 54 
TunisiaGirl 28 
saidaatje 16 
Miss_Rwina 16 
my_amel 15 
arhaz 14 
Rwina  Cousina 11 
maryam86 9 
YAHIA1983 8 
*magrib_girl* 8 
sanae_fatiha 8 
ahlamahlam 7 
Hayat1984 7 
EgyptGirl 5 
MoCro-sTyLo 4 
miss_remix 3 
Nadorita23 3 
intissar_17 3 
romaysa422 3 
Sweet_Amel 3 
MySweety 2 
Sane 2 
ouimmaima 2 
miss_marocia 2 
rifegirl 2 
Shmisha 2 
duo penottia 2 
ReBeCcaaAaa 2 
misslove 2 
destina 2 
Maroc_The_Best 2 
SwEeTMoCrO 2 
Moderator 2 
El Noor 1 
Wassima5555 1 
berber_lady_tje 1 
boeffie 1 
marocgirlll 1 
naggie 1 
Soemia 1 
HABIBA18 1 
casablanca1 1 
RiffiaThat'sMe! 1 
marocina_girl 1 
rifia18 1 
fatiha_1986 1 
leila1981 1 
iTaLia_LaDy 1 
SaMmIeJ 1 
SaidaMeknes 1 
Arabia 1 
maroc_n 1 
ToEnSiA 1 
saloua01 1 
EDEL&WIJS 1 
rach 1 
nora m 1 
Tebouhersht 1 
Samira_Zina 1 
snowhite 1 
Jane Doe 1 
mocro_turkie 1 


Ik sta bij dit verhaal weer op 1  :stout:

----------


## Najeema

I'm still waiting!!! Hopelijk doe je snel verder!!!  :knipoog:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Hey pretty girl
Ga snel verder me je verhaal, ik kan het echt niet meer langer vol houden, eerst de nieuwgierigheid van u verhaal, en dan dat geknor van mijn maag  :maf:  

Groetjes Ikram XxX  :zwaai:

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

Hey Dat Was Weer Een Mooi Stukje..Ik Had Een Tijd Geen Internet,  :rotpc:  Maar Toen Ik Het Eindelijk Weer Had, Moest Ik Gelijk Ff Jouw Verhaaltjuh Weer Lezen..  :stout:  

Ga Zo Door Meissie..
Het Zag Er Allemaal Zoals Gewoonlijk Weer Mooi Uit
Go Gurl  :duim:  

Thalla..  :grote grijns:

----------


## Hayat1984

Hoi,

Ik wacht nog steeds op het vervolg van het vervolg van het vervolg.......... en het duurt me te lang, want ik begin weer last te krijgen van slapeloosheid....

Doe mij dit toch niet aan, lieve MaroRocks

----------


## miss_remix

:schok:   :schok:   :schok: 
nog steeds nix waar blijft het 
vervolg meid het is weekend
verras ons met een groot vervolg >>>>>>>
thallah 
nog een fijne ramadan (K)(K)(K)

----------


## arhaz

kom op!!

plaats een vervolg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Hayat1984

Lieve MaroRocks,

Waarom duurt het zo lang tot je een vervolg(je) schrijft? 
Ik kijk elke dag een paar keer maar je moet het me vergeven dat ik niet altijd reageer. Gaat verder alles goed met je?
We hopen gauw weer wat van je te horen!!

Veel liefs,

Hayat  :strik:

----------


## Hayat1984

more more more more  :lol:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hey hayat helemaal gelijk We Want More !!!!!!


ale da daaaa 

xxx sanae

 :nijn:   :nijn:

----------


## Hayat1984

Beste MaroRocks,

'K heb vandaag weer gekeken en ben helaas weer teleurgesteld.  :frons:  
Ik weet eerlijk gezegd niet meer zo goed wat ik hiervan kan zeggen behalve dat ik vanavond weer heel moeilijk in slaap kan vallen en als ik in slaap val, zal ik dromen van Imane en Rachid en hoe het eigenlijk zal aflopen, hihi.

Je begrijpt natuurlijk wel dat IK jouw allergrootste fan ben!
En aangezien ik jouw grootste fan ben zou ik graag willen weten waar je vandaan komt.

Veel liefs,
Hayat  :knipoog:

----------


## Hayat1984

Hoi,

Ik bedoelde fouad ipv Rachid. Maar dat begrijpen jullie vast wel aangezien mijn Idool (MaroRocks) lang niet heeft doorgeschreven.

Dikke kus,
hayat  :maf3:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

[GLOW=limegreen]G A[/GLOW] 

[GLOW=limegreen]S N E L[/GLOW] 

[GLOW=limegreen]V E R D E R [/GLOW] 

[GLOW=limegreen]A L S T U B L I E F T !!!![/GLOW] 


_Groeties Ikram XxX_ 
 :zwaai:

----------


## maroROCKS

H schatjes hoe is 't met jullie? Ja ik heb al jullie reacties gelezen en ik voel me ook zeer schuldig, maar kon er helaas niets aandoen. Ik moest de afgelopen dagen naar a'dam voor bedrijfstrainingen en dus kon ik niet schrijven. En trouwens Hayat1984 lieverd, ik laat jullie echt niet lijden omdat ik reacties wil, ik schrijf juist omdat ik het leuk vind ongeacht de reacties, maar ik stel ze wel op prijs hoor. En als antwoord op je vraag ik kom uit eindhoven, voor wat hoort wat dus nu mag jij vertellen waar jij vandaan komt(ik heb ook interesse in mijn fans). Ik heb vanmorgen snel het vervolgje in elkaar gezet dus ik hoop dat jullie weer ff zoet zijn. 



Terug naar IKRAM-->>>>>>

Ik zat weer terug in de trein naar brussel. Mijn gedachten waren nog bij de vorige avond, toen fouad mij kuste. Ik was zo blij dat we alles hadden uitgepraat. In de trein zag ik 2 marokkaanse jongens mijn richting oplopen. Tegenover waren en nog 2 plaatsen vrij, ik hoopte dat ze niet daar zouden gaan zitten. Ja hoor, ze stopten voor me en vroegen me of die plaatsen vrij waren, ik kon moeilijk liegen dus ik zei "ja". Ze gingen tegenover mij zitten, ik pakte mijn boekje erbij en ging lezen. "Woon jij ook in brussel of ga je d'r iemand opzoeken?" vroeg 1 van de jongens mij. Ik had dus helemaal geen zin in een gesprek en zei kortaf:"nee ik woon daar". "Dat dacht ik al ,want ik meende je al eens eerder gezien te hebben" zei de jongen. Ik glimlachte eventjes vaag en ging verder met lezen. "Ik ben youssef en dit is smal" zei de jongen. Dit moest mij weer gebeuren, ik keek ze allebei even aan en zei:"ik ben ikram". "Mcharfien" zei de jongen en glimlachte vriendelijk. Ik hoopte dat ze nu eindelijk zouden ophouden met tegen mij te praten. Youssef zat me de hele weg aan te staren en elke keer als ik dan opkeek, dan wendde hij zijn blik af. Mijn telefoon ging af en ik nam op: "hoi met ikram"...aan de andere kant van de lijn hoorde ik: "h schoonheid met mij". Het was fouad, "ben je al in brussel of nog niet?" vroeg hij. "Nee nog niet over een kwartier pas" zei ik. "Je bent nog geen uur weg en ik mis je alweer" zei fouad. "Ja ik jou ook" zei ik. "Maar ikram, ik bel je wel als je thuis bent lieverd, goed?" zei fouad. "Ja tot vanavond dan h, doei". Terwijl ik aan 't bellen was, kon uit m'n ooghoeken opmerken dat youssef me bekeek. Ik belde mijn zus lemia op en zei dat ik over 10 minuten op het station zou zijn, want zij zou me op komen halen. Ik deed de telefoon weer in mijn tas. Na een paar minuten stopte de trein, we waren er eindelijk. Ik stapte uit en wilde aanlopen toen youssef mij riep. Ik draaide om en keek 'm vragend aan. Hij kwam naar me toe gelopen en stond voor mij stil. "Begrijp me niet verkeerd of zo, maar je lijkt me een aardige jongedame en ik vroeg me af of je misschien een keer iets met me zou willen drinken?" vroeg youssef. Ik kon zien dat het wel een aardige jongen was dus ik wilde 'm niet hard aanpakken en zei:"beste youssef, ik ben zo goed als verloofd en heb mijn hart dus al aan iemand anders geschonken". Hij keek mij even aan en zei:"het kon ook niet anders, een mooie vrouw als jij zou ook niet lang vrijgezel blijven". "Ikram!" hoorde ik ineens. Ik draaide me om en zag dat het lemia was. "Dat is m'n zus ik moet gaan" zei ik tegen youssef. "Ja ik begrijp 't, nog veel geluk in je verdere leven toegewenst ikram" zei youssef en gaf me 'n hand. "Ja dankje, jij ook" zei ik en liep naar lemia toe. "Wie was dat?" vroeg lemia. "Gewoon iemand die ik in de trein ontmoet heb" zei ik. "Wat wilde hij van je?" vroeg lemia. "Hij wilde iets met me gaan drinken, maar ik heb gezegd dat ik al bezet ben" zei ik. "Ik neem dus aan dat je niet meer boos bent op fouad?" vroeg lemia. "Nee inderdaad, hij is langsgekomen bij iman in antwerpen en we hebben 't uitgepraat" zei ik blij. "Hebben onze ouders nog iets gezegd, over de situatie van mij en fouad?" vroeg ik nieuwsgierig. "Nee, niet dat ik weet" zei lemia. "Maar ikram, ons vader zal heus wel bijdraaien als hij ziet dat jij en fouad vol blijven houden" zei lemia. We kwamen thuis aan en mijn moeder vertelde me dat er morgenavond een man om mijn hand zou komen vragen. "Ja maar mama je weet toch dat ik alleen met fouad wil trouwen?" zei ik. "Ja dat weet ik wel, maar je vader is zo koppig hij denkt dat je wel van gedachten verandert" zei m'n moeder. "Ja en wat gaat hij die man morgen vertellen, dat ik toestem met een huwelijk? Wil hij mij weggeven zonder mijn toestemming?" vroeg ik verbaasd. Mijn moeder probeerde mij te kalmeren, maar ik was veel te boos. Hij wilde mij gewoon gaan uithuwelijken omdat ik geen arabier had uitgekozen, maar een berber, hiermee wilde hij me ze3ma straffen. Nou mooi niet, ik ga echt niet trouwen met iemand die ik niet wil. Ik ging naar boven naar mijn kamer en belde huilend iman op en vertelde haar wat ik dus net te horen had gekregen. 



TERUG NAAR IMAN

Ik had net ff gedouched en me eigen aangekleed, toen de telefoon ging. Het was ikram, ze huilde omdat haar vader haar zou geven aan een man die zij niet wilde. Wat kon mijn oom toch soms vreselijk ouderwets zijn. Gelukkig verschillen hij en mijn vader als dag en nacht, ondanks dat ze broers van elkaar zijn. Ik trooste ikram en zei dat ik 'r zo zou terugbellen. Ik ging snel naar beneden en zag anwar voor de t.v. hangen. Ik vertelde hem wat er gebeurd was en hij zei:"dan gaan we nu naar je vader en vertellen hem alles en dan gaan we (je vader en ik) morgen met z'n 2en de vader van ikram proberen tot rede te brengen om ikram en fouad te laten trouwen. We gingen naar mijn vader en ze waren thuis blij om ons te zien. Mijn moeder had toevallig el 7hrira gemaakt en ze zouden net aan tafel gaan, dus we schoven lekker aan. Mijn ouders praatten aan 1 stuk door over familie en wat mijn moeder weer had gekocht en mijn vader weer over de auto. Na het eten liet ik anwar en mijn vader even alleen en ik ging afwassen en vroeg of mijn moeder me even gezelschap kon houden. Ik vertelde mijn moeder de reden van onze komst. "Ja abdelkader(vader van ikram) is altijd vasthoudend geweest aan zijn eigen regels" zei mijn moeder met een zucht. "Ja dat hebben we wel gemerkt" zei ik. "Dus je wil dat je vader hem van gedachten doet laten veranderen?" vroeg mijn moeder. "Ja wie kan het beter proberen dan zijn eigen broer?" zei ik. "Nou die 2 zijn het nooit met elkaar eens geweest, maar ze zijn wel zo slim om elkaar te laten doen wat ze zelf willen zodat ze geen ruzie krijgen" zei m'n moeder. "Dus je denkt dat ze hier ruzie over zullen krijgen?" vroeg ik. "Ik denk in ieder geval dat je oom zich aangevallen zal voelen en het niet op prijs zal stellen" zei m'n moeder. "Ja maar anwar gaat ook mee als hij nou het woord voert en vader hem gewoon bijstaat, dan is dat toch geen probleem?" vroeg ik m'n moeder. "A benti(mijn dochter) ik hoop dat je oom voor rede vatbaar is, jullie doen het in ieder geval voor een goed doel" zei m'n moeder. Toen we de keuken verlieten en de woonkamer binnenliepen, zei mijn vader:"morgenmiddag gaan we inshallah naar je oom, wij komen wel naar jullie toe en rijden vanuit daar naar brussel". Ik was dolblij en hoopte echt dat we mijn oom konden overhalen.

De volgende dag.........

Ik had me eigen al aangekleed en kamde mijn haren nog even snel. "Anwar ben jij ook al bijna klaar?" riep ik. Anwar liep de slaapkamer in en zei:"ik was 10 minuten geleden al klaar, lieverd". "Ach ja jullie mannen hebben 't ook gewoon makkelijk, wij vrouwen moeten veel meer aan onszelf doen" zei ik. Ik pakte mijn tas en we liepen de trap af. Mijn ouders belden aan en ik vroeg ze of ze binnen wilden komen om nog even iets te drinken, maar ze vonden dat we aan moesten rijden want mijn oom verwachtte ons voor de lunch. We gingen met onze auto en die van mijn ouders parkeerden we voor onze deur.

----------


## nisae

ik heb de eerste alinea gelezen en toen vond ik het langdradig .mischien is het wel de ramadan of zo maar goed je hebt in elk geval je best gedaan.  :schreeuw:   :frons:

----------


## meant2be

Hoi marorocks,

echt een topverhaal hoor, ik ben hier nog niet zolang aangemeld maar ik heb wel vanaf het begin je verhaal gevolgd. Het is duidelijk geschreven en je gebruikt ook leestekens en dus leest dat lekker makkelijk. Keep up the good work! 

goed vervolg thanx  :knipoog:

----------


## Adonis

het was weeeeer een supper goed vervolg let maar niet op nisae

Nisae ik denk dat het de ramadan is want het was weer een schitterend vervolg Dat ik hier zooooooooo verslaafd aan kan raken het is niet normaal


ik begin haast verliefd op je verhaal te worden  :verliefd:   :knipoog:

----------


## arhaz

MEER!

IK WIL MEER!!

WIJ WILLEN MEER!!!

----------


## maroROCKS

Thanx arhaz en casablanca1, speciaal voor jullie een vervolg  :Smilie:  




In Brussel aangekomen......

We zaten intussen met de hele familie te klesten over alles en nog wat. Mijn oom en mijn vader hadden het wel naar hun zin. Het was etenstijd en we gingen met z'n allen aan tafel. Het was allemaal zeer gezellig en het eten smaakte heerlijk, mijn tante had zich weer eens overtroffen. Na het eten ruimden we de tafel op en bleven de mannen alleen achter in de woonkamer. Dit was het moment dat anwar en mijn vader met mijn oom zouden praten. De meiden (senna en lemia) waren druk bezig met afwassen en te kletsen, maar ikram niet die was aan 't afdrogen en heel stil. Ik hielp haar met afdrogen en zei:"h ikram, is alles goed met je?". Ikram keek me aan en zei:"ja tuurlijk, hoezo?". "Nou je bent gewoon zo stil" zei ik. "Ja ik ben een beetje moe" zei ikram. "Ga dan even liggen ik droog de rest wel af" zei ik. "Nee joh, dat hoeft nou ook weer niet" zei ikram. Ik ging bij de deur staan en probeerde te horen wat er in de woonkamer gezegd werd. Ik kon het allemaal niet zo goed horen, dus ik ging nog wat dichterbij staan. "Ikram gaat met een arabische man trouwen" hoorde ik mijn oom zeggen. "Maar volgens mij wil je dochter niet met die man trouwen, zij heeft al een keuze gemaakt" zei anwar. "Zij heeft een verkeerde keuze gemaakt en dan heb ik de taak als vader om te doen wat het beste is voor mijn dochter" zei mijn oom. "Abdelkader a goya, ikram wil niet met de man trouwen die jij voor d'r uitgekozen heeft en je weet toch dat uithuwelijken niet volgens ons geloof mag?" zei mijn vader. "Het is geen uithuwelijken, want ze heeft geen nee gezegd" zei mijn oom. "Dat komt waarschijnlijk omdat je niet eens om d'r mening hebt gevraagd" zei m'n vader. "Wat wil je nou van me, dat ik haar met die fouad laat trouwen?" zei mijn oom gerriteerd. "Ja en wat is daar op tegen, je wijst 'm af alleen vanwege het feit dat hij berbers is?" zei mijn vader. "Iedereen hoort te trouwen met mensen van hun eigen stam, daardoor voorkom je problemen" zei mijn oom. "A Abdelkader, welke problemen?" vroeg mijn vader. "Ze zijn allebei verschillend opgevoed, met verschillende gewoontes thuis en verschillende talen en nog veel meer" zei mijn oom. "Ze hebben tenminste 1 zeer belangrijk ding gemeen: ze zijn allebei moslims en de rest is bijzaak" zei mijn vader. "A 3ami(oom), zoals mijn schoonvader al zei:" ze zijn moslims en marokkaans en fouad is een goede man, want hij is mijn vriend en ik weet dus wat voor iemand hij is" zei anwar. "Abdelkader, haal je vooroordelen over deze jongen en zijn achtergrond weg en laat je dochter gelukkig worden, want als ze met een verkeerde man trouwt dan heb je strax pas echt problemen" zei m'n vader. Het was even stil, ik was bang....zou mijn oom nu boos zijn of wat? "Ik weet 't niet ik zal er met haar en d'r moeder over praten" zei mijn oom. Mijn vader liet er geen gras over groeien en riep mijn tante en ikram om naar de woonkamer te komen. Mijn tante en ikram gingen zitten en mijn oom vroeg:"a bentie, weet je dat door jullie achtergrondverschillen jij en fouad veel problemen kunnen krijgen?". Ikram zei:"nee dat begrijp ik niet, want voor zover ik kan zien hebben we alleen een verschillende taal en verder niets a ba". "Waarom wil je niet liever trouwen met iemand die dezelfde achtergrond heeft als jij, dat is toch veel beter?" vroeg mijn oom. "Nee vader, waarom zou dat beter moeten zijn, problemen komen overal voor in elke huwelijk of je nu dezelfde achtergrond hebt of niet, het gaat om het karakter van een persoon" zei ikram. Mijn oom keek mijn tante aan en zei:"ewa a fatima, wat is jouw mening in deze situatie?". "Ik wil alleen dat mijn dochter gelukkig is en waarom zou haar keuze niet goed zijn, want hij is toch een moslim en ik hoor van iedereen die hem kent dat hij een betrouwbare, eerlijke en fatsoenlijke man is en dat is toch wat we willen voor onze kinderen?". "Nou blijkbaar ziet niemand een reden waarom ik je niet met fouad moet laten trouwen en ik wil niet op m'n geweten hebben dat ik jouw je geluk heb ontnomen, dus ik geef mijn toestemming om met fouad te trouwen als jij dat echt wilt" zei m'n vader. Ikram wist niet wat ze hoorde en kon haar geluk niet op, ze omhelsde haar vader en kuste zijn hand en zei: "dankje wel, ik zal dit nooit vergeten". We waren met z'n allen hartstikke opgelucht en zeer blij voor ikram, want je kon de afgelopen tijd echt merken dat ze verdrietig was. Toen we weer terug gingen naar antwerpen, bedankte ikram mijn oom en anwar nogmaals(dat had ze al zo'n tig keer gedaan) meskiena ze was zo blij. We mochten van ikram, fouad niets vertellen want dat wilde ze de volgende dag zelf doen.


PERSPECTIEF VAN IKRAM.......DE VOLGENDE DAG......

Het was zaterdag en ik was al om 8.30 wakker ik kon niet verder slapen, want ik wilde zo graag fouad zien en 'm het goede nieuws vertellen. Ik belde 'm op, meskien hij lag nog te slapen......ik zei 'm dat ik 'm moest zien en dat het belangrijk was dus we hadden om 10.00 uur afgesproken op het station van brussel. Ik had m'n kleren al uitgekozen: een bruine rok tot m'n kuiten, met zwarte maillots eronder en een beige v-hals truitje erboven, met zwarte leren laarzen. Ik deed snel m'n haren kammen en deed ze in een hoog staartje. Ik keek nog even in de spiegel en deed snel wat mascara op en lipgloss, deed m'n jas aan en liep de deur uit. Ik keek op mijn horloge het was 9.45 en gelukkig kwam daar net mijn tram aan. Ik kwam precies om 10.00 uur op het station aan en liep naar de parkeerplaats. Ik zag fouad z'n auto al staan, ik liep er naar toe en zag 'm in de auto zitten, hij was bezig met bellen. Toen hij mij zag hing hij op en stapte hij uit de auto, omhelsde me en gaf me een kus op m'n hoofd. "H lieverd, hoe is 't met je?" vroeg fouad. "Ja wel goed el7hemdoelilah" zei ik stralend. "Het is best koud dus laten we ergens naartoe gaan om op te warmen" zei fouad. Hij deed voor mij de deur open en ik stapte in en hij starte de auto en we reden weg. we kwamen op de parkeerplaats van het restaurant aan en ik zei tegen fouad:"wacht nog niet uitstappen". Hij keek me een beetje vreemd aan en zei: "wat is er?". "Ik moet je iets vertellen" zei ik. Hij keek mij vragend aan en ik zei:"mijn vader heeft ingestemd om te trouwen met jou". Fouad keek me aan en vroeg:"hoezo dan, is hij zomaar van gedachten veranderd?". "Nee iman's vader en anwar hebben met 'm gepraat en tot rede weten te brengen" zei ik. Fouad zoende me van blijdschap vol op mijn mond. "Dit is echt geweldig nieuws" zei fouad en omhelsde me. "Ik weet niet hoe we anwar en iman's vader moeten bedanken" zei fouad. We gingen het restaurant binnen en bestelden allemaal lekkers en we aten alsof we uitgehongerd waren. Eigenlijk was dat ook wel zo, want door dit hele gedoe at ik niet goed en fouad blijkbaar ook niet en ook had ik al weken lang niet meer goed geslapen. We hadden allebei onze eetlust weer terug en alles smaakte heerlijk. Tijdens het dessert bespraken we wanneer fouad met z'n ouders officieel dus om mijn hand zouden komen vragen. We waren het eens dat fouad z'n moeder mijn moeder zou bellen en dat hun het zouden regelen. Ik had alles wat m'n hartje kon wensen:"mijn familie, de man van mijn dromen en el7emdoelilah onze gezondheid". Fouad bracht me weer naar huis hij stopte net achter onze straat en we namen afscheid en ik liep blij naar huis toe. Het leek of de wereld ineens zoveel mooier leek en de lucht blauwer, ik had ineens zoveel energie en ik had zin om van alles te doen.

----------


## arhaz

het is wederom erg mooi.
 :duim:  
en HEEEL ERG bedankt voor het vervolg!!!!

----------


## meant2be

het was weer genieten, laat ons niet te lang wachten  :petaf:

----------


## Hayat1984

Beste MaroRocks,

Ik zal je een beetje over mezelf vertellen.
Ik kom eigenlijk uit Hilversum maar sinds vorig jaar ben ik getrouwd en nu woon ik in Veghel en ik werk in Eindhoven!!!! Leuk he!  :schok:  

Je zal me wel niet geloven, want het klinkt allemaal zo toevallig maar ik zal je binnenkort persoonlijk een mailtje sturen want voor hetzelfde geldt kennen wij elkaar al!

Je verhaal was trouwens prachtig! Ik ben weer eens trots op je, natuurlijk! (Ik kan vanavond weer heerlijk slapen)

Thanx, 
Hayat  :strik:

----------


## Adonis

weer een goed vervolg ik zal de dagen tellen wil je please verder schrijven. het liefst zo snel mogelijk als het kan ik zit weer in de spanning.  :maf2:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hey marocks
het was alweer een zeer goede vervolg
ga gauw weer verder als je kan
moehiem hou jullie nog goed

beslama
sanae  :nijn:   :nijn:

----------


## Hayat1984

Nog steeds nixxxxxxx!!!!!!!!

We want more...we want more...

----------


## girl1985

als je toch bezig bent kun je net zo goed een boek schrijven het is zeker de moeite waard, ik vind het het mooiste verhaal tot nu toe[GLOW=royalblue][/GLOW] 

groetjes ikram

----------


## ouatif

Ik hou niet zo van lezen MAROCROCKS, Zou je het gehele verhaal in 1 alinea willen verkorten.

Ik heb er nog niets van gelezen, maar aan de hand van de reacties lijkt me dat wel interessant!

Doe het voor me Khalid?

schrijf even terug dan kan ik wachten

ouatif

----------


## ouatif

Of kun jij het voor me doen Ikram, jij hebt het toch al gelezen?

----------


## Zanoba!!

HEY!!!!!!!!!!!! gaan wij nog schrijven.. je laat ons wel ERG lang in spanning zitten he?????
Ik hoop dat je zo snel mogelijk gaat schrijven want jouw verhaal vind ik echt mooi.....en het doet me denken aan maroc  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

LIEFS........MIJ 
PLEASEEEEE schrijf verder!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Lwarda

Ahlal 


Hey je hebt er weer een nieuwe fan bij. hahaha

fantastich verhaal tbarkalah

kom snel met een vervolg
groeten soussia.

Beslama.

----------


## najat2803

salaaaaam ik bewonder je echt  :petaf:  jij verdiend een aplaus! :ole:  
zeg wanneer ga je verder schrijven hoop echt dat het zo snel mogelijk zal zijn want ik word er gek van  :maf3:  
ale beslamaaaaaaaa en aub laat ons ni lang wachten he

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ga weer verder het is al een tijdje dat je niks hebt geschreven 


deze verhaal is gewoon te goed  :duim:  echt talent heb je meisje

ale hou jullie nog allemaal goed he 

beslama  :zwaai:  

xxx sanae  :nijn:

----------


## arhaz

still nothing????????

i want more

----------


## omema

echt een heel mooi verhaal maar waneer ga je verder schrijven

----------


## meant2be

h meid, 

ik kijk iedere keer of je er al een vervolg is. Is er iets of heb je gewoon geen zin meer om te schrijven? Ik vind het echt een prachtverhaal en hoop echt dat het vervolgd word. Ik wacht wel gewoon geduldig af.

Groetjes,
meant2be

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ik hoop dat je nog verder schrijf 
moehiem meid laat ons iets weten
doeiii  :zwaai:

----------


## Cheymatje

echt en mooi verhaal en ik wacht op en vervolg en casablanca1 en fatiha en gelukkige nieuwjaar en thalla fe raskoem
beslamaa
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-jes

----------


## Adonis

> _Geplaatst door Cheymatje_ 
> *echt en mooi verhaal en ik wacht op en vervolg en casablanca1 en fatiha en gelukkige nieuwjaar en thalla fe raskoem
> beslamaa
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-jes*




Jij ook een gelukkig nieuwjaar  :blauwe kus:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door Cheymatje_ 
> *echt en mooi verhaal en ik wacht op en vervolg en casablanca1 en fatiha en gelukkige nieuwjaar en thalla fe raskoem
> beslamaa
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-jes*



Dank je wel jij ook he
en Moge Allah al je wensen waarmaken  :knipoog: 
doeiii meid  :grote grijns: 
 :nijn:

----------


## saidaatje

up up

----------


## Amaleke

ahlane

ik heb gewoon geen woorden voor dit verhaal
het is gewoon niet te doen!!
ik ben nog nooit zo verliefd geweest in mijn leven en ik wist ni dat het 
op een verhaal kon zijn hihi  :vreemd:  
en ik wil ja aub vragen om een beetje medelijden me ons te hebben en 
aub verder schrijft 
thx ssweety

dikke boussa van amal
 :belgie:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ik vind het heel jammer dat dit verhaal in de steek is gelaten  :frons:

----------


## souhi

echt erg snik snik snik snik 
schrijf toch eens verder 
snik snik snik

----------


## *zina ahlam*

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo dit vindt ik zo zo erg
ik heb de hele tijd zitten lezen en dan is er geen vervolg meer ajarelajamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
meisje schrijf door woulah ik kan ni meer wachten
ik heb er zoveel tijd ingestoken om dat te lezen en nu????
mohim ik hoop dat er een supermooi vervolg komt thalla en beslama
dikke kus

----------


## souhi

ja, het is gewoon prachtig waarom schrijft ze niet verder!!!!!!!

----------


## *zina ahlam*

waja jamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
woulah meisje je kan echt echt echt echt cht ECHT geweldig schrijven
wajawww woulah ik heb heel veel tijd gemaakt voor dit verhaal te kunnen lezen echt prachtig maar nu zou ik en AL JE ANDERE FANS een lang vervolg willen...
ga ervoor meid
alvast een dikke kus van een fannetje

----------


## souhi

schrijf gewoon verder dat is toch niet zo moeilijk!!!!!

dikke kus van souhailla el berkenia

----------


## _Fadoua_

Pleease schrijf verder het is echt n pracht vn n verhaal !! :traan2:

----------


## Oujdia_91

SCHRIJF VERDER AUB ik wil echt een einde lezen, super verhaal gwn!

----------


## lopititia

Oepaaa geweldige verhaal !!

----------


## Priv Sauna privada rdam

Sauna privada nieuwe priv sauna in Rotterdam met 120m2 luxe , jacuzzi infrarood sauna , Finse opgiet sauna , stoomcabine , lounge met bed bank salon tafel en keuken kleine tuin voor rokers! Fotos staan op de site te vinden op Google sauna privada Rotterdam Beijerlandselaan 31d 3074eb Rotterdam 

Met je partner, geliefde of vrienden ongestoord priv genieten en tot rust komen? Dat kan in onze sauna die is voorzien van alle luxe faciliteiten.

Sauna Privada is een luxe sauna-complex gelegen in Rotterdam, die u in zijn geheel kunt huren. U kunt heerlijk ontspannen, zonder het gevoel te hebben bekeken te worden door andere bezoekers. U bent in ons complex tenslotte alleen en u bepaalt zelf wie u meeneemt!

Onze ruimte is beschikbaar vanaf 2 personen. Voor speciale verzoeken kunt u contact met ons onoemen via telefoon nummer die op ons site staat 2 uur 129 Inc badset , handdoek , badjas , washandje ! En gratis onbeperkt koffie en thee en welkoms drankje !

----------


## Haf1993

Het is sipper leuk verhaal top van je Waneer kom de rest van het verhaal ??

----------

